# .: Biker(innen) aus Rostock zum gemeinsamen touren gesucht! :. - Teil 2



## Thomas (25. Oktober 2010)

Das ist die Fortsetzung eines Themas - das alte Thema findest du: hier


----------



## <-[B-KiNg]-> (25. Oktober 2010)

HeyHo Leudz,

suche Biker(innen) aus Rostock und umgebung, um gemeinsam durch Rostock/Warnemünde etc. zu heizen, touren, cruisen.
Fahre fast täglich ca. 20-30km kreuz und quer durch HRO, momentan alleine was ich gern ändern würd. Also leudz wenn ihr bock habt einfach ma melden würd mich freuen...

...bis denne, seeya, greezi, servus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pseikow (25. Oktober 2010)

Na, wie wars in Ratzeburg? In Parchim war es anstrengend aber dafür angenehm feuchtfröhlich. Es folgt ein kleiner Race-Bericht.

*[FONT=Verdana, sans-serif]Parchim Querfeldein Rennen[/FONT]* *[FONT=Verdana, sans-serif]24.10.2010[/FONT]*

 [FONT=Verdana, sans-serif]Hier ein kleiner Bericht von Norman, dem Amateur-MTB´ler.[/FONT]

 [FONT=Verdana, sans-serif]8:30[/FONT]
 [FONT=Verdana, sans-serif]Es gibt zwei Spiegeleier mit Käse in der Pfanne überbacken, 2 Butterbrote, eine Banane zum Frühstück.[/FONT]
 [FONT=Verdana, sans-serif]Es regnet. Das ist mein 3. Rennen, ich bin aufgeregt.[/FONT]

[FONT=Verdana, sans-serif]8:50[/FONT]
 [FONT=Verdana, sans-serif]Startgeld vergessen. Nochmal nach Haus, Geld holen. Kein Problem, ich wohne ja gleich nebenan. [/FONT] 
 [FONT=Verdana, sans-serif]Der Regen wird stärker.[/FONT]

[FONT=Verdana, sans-serif]9:10[/FONT]
 [FONT=Verdana, sans-serif]Startnummer an die Kleidung basteln und eine Runde die Strecke erkunden und Warmfahren. Die Strecke wurde schön mit Absperrband gekennzeichnet. Vor ein paar Wochen bin ich mal Probe gefahren. Ca. 4 Runden in 30 Minuten. [/FONT] 
 [FONT=Verdana, sans-serif]Nebenbei esse ich einen Powerbar Riegel. - Nicht, dass mich nachher die Kräfte verlassen. Nein, nicht mit mir![/FONT]

[FONT=Verdana, sans-serif]9:25[/FONT]
 [FONT=Verdana, sans-serif]Beim Start einfinden. Sechs Fahrer in meiner Altersklasse, davon ein Mädchen. Mir ist noch immer kalt, ich sauge ein Powerbar-Gel leer, ich bin bereit.[/FONT]
 [FONT=Verdana, sans-serif]Es heisst, sechs Runden werden gefahren. Oh nein.[/FONT]





 [FONT=Verdana, sans-serif]9:30[/FONT]
 [FONT=Verdana, sans-serif]START der 17er Gruppe.[/FONT]

[FONT=Verdana, sans-serif]9:31[/FONT]
 [FONT=Verdana, sans-serif]START der "Jedermann ab 18 Gruppe"[/FONT]

 [FONT=Verdana, sans-serif]9:32 - 10:00[/FONT]
 [FONT=Verdana, sans-serif]Die Strecke, die das Startfeld auflockern soll ist hinter mir. Ich bin Dritter. Gar nicht so schlecht von sechsen, denke ich. Schwups, überholt mich der Vierte. Zwei müss noch hinter mir sein. [/FONT] 
 [FONT=Verdana, sans-serif]Meine Kräfte verlassen mich erstmal, ich hab alles gegeben bei dem ersten Anstieg. Jetzt beginnt das Rennen. 30 Minuten lang fiese Anstiege und ein paar Schmodder-Abfahrten. [/FONT] 
 [FONT=Verdana, sans-serif]Der Regen wird gut durch das Blätterdach des Waldes abgehalten. 165er Herzfrequenz. Zittern.[/FONT]

 [FONT=Verdana, sans-serif]Runde 1: Den fiesesten Anstieg schaffe ich nicht, habe ich noch nie. Schnell absteigen und Fahrrad schultern. Hoffentlich siehts jemand. Weiter gehts. Die lange Abfahrt runter. Kein Mal Bremse berührt. Ha, das geht gut mit den dicken Nobby Nic und Racing Ralph Reifen. Den langgezogenen Anstieg krieg ich hin, doch oben angekommen habe ich gute Lust, das 14 KG Bike wegzuschmeissen. Der vorletzte überholt mich.[/FONT]

 [FONT=Verdana, sans-serif]Runde 2: Diesmal Fahrrad hochschieben beim fiesen Anstieg. Ich habe Seitenstechen oder Magenkrämpfe. Aua. Das fette Frühstück war wohl nicht so schlau. Irgendwie sehe ich das Mädchen nicht mehr. [/FONT] 

 [FONT=Verdana, sans-serif]Runde 3: Ich schaffe es das erste Mal, den bösen Berg hochzufahren. Yeah! [/FONT] 




 [FONT=Verdana, sans-serif]Runde 4: Langsam werde ich warm. Puls immer noch hoch. Muss das so? Ist wohl in Ordnung. [/FONT] 
 [FONT=Verdana, sans-serif]Runde 5: Jetzt geht alles besser. Nur mein Sattel könnte höher sein.[/FONT]
 [FONT=Verdana, sans-serif]Runde 6: Einer der jüngeren Racer mit rotem Dress von der 17er Gruppe überholt mich. Respekt. Ich nenne ihn insgeheim "Killer". Beim langen Anstieg, der sich, oben angekommen, nur in einen seichteren Anstieg verwandelt sehe ich die Anderen kurz vor mir. Ich versuche sie einzuholen, schaffe es aber nicht. Naja.[/FONT]

 [FONT=Verdana, sans-serif]Ziellinie. Rennen überstanden, mein Fahrrad lebt, kein Sturz. Jetzt könnte ein "richtiges" MTB Rennen losgehen, ich friere nicht mehr. Pause und was trinken. Flasche noch fast voll. Argh.[/FONT]
 [FONT=Verdana, sans-serif]Siegerehrung der ersten sechs Teilnehmer. Hoho. Es gibt Pokale für die 3 Ersten und eine Urkunde für mich. Cool.[/FONT]

 [FONT=Verdana, sans-serif]Die "Elite", die nach uns fuhr, war 1ne Stunde unterwegs und fuhr so halsbrecherisch, als ob sie keine Angst vorm Tode haben.[/FONT]

[FONT=Verdana, sans-serif]Ein schönes Rennen. Das anspruchsvollste und kräftezehrendste, an dem ich bisher teilgenommen habe. Nächtes Jahr mach ichs besser. =][/FONT]

[FONT=Verdana, sans-serif]

[/FONT][FONT=Verdana, sans-serif]

[/FONT]   [FONT=Verdana, sans-serif]( Foto Galerie "PCH Querfeldein 2010")
[/FONT]


----------



## aegluke (25. Oktober 2010)

pseikow schrieb:


> [FONT=Verdana, sans-serif]Runde 4: Langsam werde ich warm. Puls immer noch hoch. Muss das so? Ist wohl in Ordnung. [/FONT]




Wenn Du erst in Runde 4 warm wirst, hast Du irgendwie was falsch gemacht... ich war nach dem Start oben, bevor es in die Holperkurve ging schon im roten Bereich und damit auch ordentlich warm. Das Hochlaufen hat's nicht besser gemacht und das Runderkullern in die Abfahrt reicht nicht, das mir wieder kalt wird.
Mein Puls hat das ganze Rennen über den roten Bereich auch nicht verlassen. Max-HF ist bei mir 197 im Moment. Im Rennen war 194 Maximum und im Schnitt 185. Das muss so in den kurzen Rennen. Bei einem Marathon wäre das allerdings tödlich.
Sehen wir uns in Bad Doberan?


----------



## TigersClaw (25. Oktober 2010)

Richtig, warmfahren VOR dem Rennen ist wichtig. Bei meinem letzten Rennen im Frühjahr 2009 in Güstrow hatte ich allerdings auch 185 HF-Schnitt. Bin damals 3. von 5 geworden 

Im Frühjahr bin ich wieder dabei.

Alles zum Ratzeburg-CTF steht in der IG


----------



## pseikow (25. Oktober 2010)

aegluke: OK, mit "warm" meinte ich, ich komm in die Gänge und komme langsam klar. ^^ Ja, nextes mal steh ich früher auf und fahr mich ordentlich ein. 

Gratuliere, TigersClaw. - Und mach mal nen kleinen Bericht im "IG".


----------



## Sascha Koch (25. Oktober 2010)

aegluke schrieb:


> Wenn Du erst in Runde 4 warm wirst, hast Du irgendwie was falsch gemacht... ich war nach dem Start oben, bevor es in die Holperkurve ging schon im roten Bereich und damit auch ordentlich warm. Das Hochlaufen hat's nicht besser gemacht und das Runderkullern in die Abfahrt reicht nicht, das mir wieder kalt wird.
> Mein Puls hat das ganze Rennen über den roten Bereich auch nicht verlassen. Max-HF ist bei mir 197 im Moment. Im Rennen war 194 Maximum und im Schnitt 185. Das muss so in den kurzen Rennen. Bei einem Marathon wäre das allerdings tödlich.
> Sehen wir uns in Bad Doberan?



Ist das Hobbyrennen in Bad Doberan mit dem MTB möglich? Sind das für Hobby nicht nur 20min? :-(


----------



## aegluke (25. Oktober 2010)

Ich denke im Hobby darf man auch mit Cityrad fahren - zumindest kenne ich das so.

Alternativ bei der Emailadresse der Ausschreibung nochmal zur Sicherheit nachfragen. Und ja, nur 20min. Also noch mehr Quälerei


----------



## TigersClaw (25. Oktober 2010)

Sascha Koch schrieb:


> Ist das Hobbyrennen in Bad Doberan mit dem MTB möglich? Sind das für Hobby nicht nur 20min? :-(



Sicher dadd. Aber diesmal solltest Du mit dichten Reifen antreten


----------



## Sascha Koch (25. Oktober 2010)

TigersClaw schrieb:


> Sicher dadd. Aber diesmal solltest Du mit dichten Reifen antreten



Ja, diesmal die bewährte Schwalbe Kombi.


----------



## Caro86HRO (26. Oktober 2010)

hallo,
ich bin ein frischling im forum- aber ich suche trotzdem nette jungs und mädels die lust auf abendliche touren durch rostock und umgebung haben.
meine mtb erfahrungen halten sich eher in grenzen- also außer 5 wochen schottland (1500km) inkl. Highlands und west-highland way bin ich eher unerfahren. aber bevor der winterspeck ansetzt will ich lieber ein paar touren fahren -vielleicht habt ihr ja lust.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pseikow (26. Oktober 2010)

Ich werd mir mal ne Fahrrad Lampe besorgen fuer die dunkle Jahreszeit. Soll ich gleich noch für jemanden mitbestellen?

900-Lumen LED 
http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.44459
oder
http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.44676
Soll gut abgehen. =) Versand kostenlos.


----------



## IonTempest (26. Oktober 2010)

...Do-Do-Dollar??? Sach jetzt nich, Du hast in DE nix gefunden? Lumix oder Lupine sind top und auch etwas einfacher zu bekommen.

...und bevor ich's vergess'...hallo Caro! Herzlich willkommen!
Touren sind momentan eher selten und die "alten Hasen" fahren lieber etwas anspruchsvoller, wie unten zu sehen. Bei 'ner Feierabendrunde in und um die City bin ich aber morgen oder Freitag gern dabei...also alles bis 20km.


----------



## TigersClaw (26. Oktober 2010)

Feierabendrunde morgen wäre ich evtl dabei, da ich wahrscheinlich sowieso nach Hro muss. Gerne was anspruchsloses, bin nicht wirklich fit.


----------



## Lory (27. Oktober 2010)

@Caro
Willkommen im Forum.
Touren werden häufig spontan geplant. Also immer wieder ins Forum reinschauen.

@pseikow
Bitte keine DX. Schlechte LED's, keine echten 900 Lumen, schlechter und gefährlicher Akku, sowie schlechte Verarbeitung. Stöber man ein bißchen im Technikforum. Dort gibt es Erfahrungen zu der DX.

MFG


----------



## pseikow (27. Oktober 2010)

@Caro: Welcome. =) Wann geht´s los?
@Lory: Danke für die Warnung. Gibt es eine Alterntive unter 100 Takken?


----------



## aegluke (27. Oktober 2010)

pseikow schrieb:


> @Lory: Danke für die Warnung. Gibt es eine Alterntive unter 100 Takken?



Helmlampe oder Lenkerbetrieb? Ich bin mittlerweile am Trainingsrad mit einer Nabendynamo-Lösung im Herbst/Winter fast restlos zufrieden. Einzig die Kurvenausleuchtung ist suboptimal. Also nicht unbedingt was für unbekannte Strecken.
Shimano Nabendynamo und B&M IQ Cyo ohne Nahfeldausleuchtung. Dürfte irgendwo bei 150,- landen. Mit umgebauter Sattelklemmschelle mit Schnellspanner als Halterung. Umbau von Nacht auf Tagbetrieb dauert keine 2min.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TigersClaw (27. Oktober 2010)

Unter unter Eus eigentlich nur die Sigma PowerLED Black Pro, die kommt Leistungsmässig natürlich nicht an die DX ran, an die Qualität aber allemal.

Ein Preistip könnte die PowerLED Black Evo werden, die Leistung einer Lupine Tesla für ~150 Eus. Nachteil: sie ist noch nicht lieferbar.


----------



## EmDoubleU (27. Oktober 2010)

Hi,

ich habe mir für die dunklen Stunden nach Feierabend die Sport900 von MyTinySun.de geholt, als das Angebot noch für 149 Euro stand - jetzt liegt die Sport900X bei 169 Euro. Verarbeitungstechnisch und leistungsmäßig bin ich absolut zufrieden, der Support per Email oder Telefon ist unheimlich schnell und hilfsbereit.

Ja, ich weiss, es wird gemunkelt, dass die MTS eigentlich nur auf zuverlässig gepimpte DX bzw. Magicshine mit deutschem Support sein sollen, aber in der Preisklasse halte ich die MTS für absolut konkurrenzlos. 

Ich fahre die MTS Sport 900 als Lenkerlampe, bei nicht allzu anspruchsvollen Trails mit extremen Kurven und starken Höhenunterschieden reicht das für meine Verhältnisse locker aus. Aber über kurz oder lang kommt noch eine Ergänzung für den Helm dazu.


----------



## IonTempest (27. Oktober 2010)

Also ich wäre heute auch für eine entspannte Runde...hab'n Kopf zu voll für TechTrails... Wie sieht's zeitlich bei Euch aus? Ich bin ab 15.30Uhr verfügbar.


----------



## pseikow (27. Oktober 2010)

Ich könnte Morgen, 16:30.


----------



## Obotrit (27. Oktober 2010)

Wie siehts denn bei Euch am WE aus? Lust auf Wohld-Runde? Hat ja echt fies geregnet die Tage. Sollte also spaßig werden.


----------



## skinny63 (27. Oktober 2010)

Obotrit schrieb:


> Wie siehts denn bei Euch am WE aus? Lust auf Wohld-Runde? Hat ja echt fies geregnet die Tage. Sollte also spaßig werden.



ich ich ich 

kann aber nur samstags, wohld und modder hört sich ganz gut an, kann aber auch ruhig etwas angetrocknet sein


----------



## TigersClaw (27. Oktober 2010)

skinny63 schrieb:


> ich ich ich
> 
> kann aber nur samstags, wohld und modder hört sich ganz gut an, kann aber auch ruhig etwas angetrocknet sein



Da bin ich dann auch dabei, gerne auch bis Bastorf, inkl. Kühlung 

Das Wetter soll gut werden, aktuell sind 13 Grad und kein Regen angesagt 



IonTempest schrieb:


> Also ich wäre heute auch für eine entspannte Runde...hab'n Kopf zu voll für TechTrails... Wie sieht's zeitlich bei Euch aus? Ich bin ab 15.30Uhr verfügbar.



Heute siehts dank Regen eher schlecht aus. Vielleicht geht morgen was. Ich würde vorschlagen wir sprechen uns an dieser Stelle morgen vormittag ab.


----------



## TigersClaw (27. Oktober 2010)

*Touraufruf:*

Wir rocken wieder mal den Wohld, Start Samstag 30. Oktober, 10:00 Uhr Fischereihof Parkentin. Die genaue Route und Dauer wird spontan entschieden. Gerne bis Bastorf inkl. Kühlung. Es wird lockeres Tempo gefahren, und mit locker meine ich auch locker, wer durchbratzen möchte ist falsch bei uns! Soll heissen, es wird so gefahren, das wir uns nicht verausgaben, und auch die weniger trainierten unter uns die Tour ohne Sauerstoffzelt überstehen. In der Kühlung wartet dann ein kleines Highlight auf uns, ein netter Singletrail, spassig und teils recht technisch. In Bastorf gibts dann eine Einkehr bei Kaffee und Kuchen. Wir erwarten zahlreiche Teilnahme.

Beim Rückweg schaun wir dann, entweder durch Kühlung und Wohld zurück, oder den einfacheren Ostseeküstenradweg.

Achso, wichtig: es besteht Helmpflicht!


----------



## skinny63 (27. Oktober 2010)

dabei,

aber nur zur Sicherheit: Kann einer das O2-Zelt trotzdem für mich mitnehmen?

danke schonmal


----------



## Mirageknight (27. Oktober 2010)

ich bin am Samstag auch dabei! Wer kommt von HRO aus? dann könnten wir zusammen zum Wohld fahren. Ich würde sagen 9:15 oder so is treff, damit wir auch wirklich entspannt hinkommen^^


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TigersClaw (27. Oktober 2010)

Mirage, ab Montag sind solche Tour dann Pflichtveranstaltungen für Dich, Stichwort Winterpokal


----------



## Mirageknight (27. Oktober 2010)

ja ich weiß^^ Dienstag werd ich auch fahren, könnt ihr euch also schon mal im Kalender vormerken wenn ihr mitkommen wollt^^


----------



## Obotrit (27. Oktober 2010)

Ok, samstag 10.00 - lasst uns locker durch die wälder rocken!
Bin dabei..... Bis denne.


----------



## stubenhocker (27. Oktober 2010)

Lory schrieb:


> @pseikow
> Bitte keine DX. Schlechte LED's, keine echten 900 Lumen, schlechter und gefährlicher Akku, sowie schlechte Verarbeitung.


 
Kann ich so nicht bestätigen. Ich fahre seit über einem Jahr eine DX und bin super zufrieden. Ob die nun 900 oder 800 Lumen hat ist mir recht wurscht, denn selbst gedimmt ist das Licht ausreichend um bei völliger Dunkelheit mehrstündiges Strassentraining zu absolvieren- auf höchster Stufe blendet der Gegenverkehr ab. Bei Geländefahrten im dunklen Wald kann ich auch nicht klagen..
Der Akku machts auch mit, ich lasse ihn allerdings nicht laden wenn keiner zuhause ist.
Bestellung und Versand waren problemlos, das das Ding von HongKong oder wo auch immer ein bisschen länger braucht als innerhalb D sollte klar sein.
Mich stört lediglich das der Akku lose in der Tasche ist, da kann man sich aber leicht selbst behelfen.

Die Lampe bekommt meine absolute Empfehlung, für den Preis absolut top!

Alex


----------



## TigersClaw (28. Oktober 2010)

Jungs wie schauts heute aus bei euch?


----------



## Cad2 (28. Oktober 2010)

bin samstag dabei! @mirageknight: wir können ja zusammen fahren.
ob tempestboy dabei ist weiss ich nicht, ich denke eher nicht weil er das we umzieht.


----------



## skinny63 (28. Oktober 2010)

stubenhocker schrieb:


> Kann ich so nicht bestätigen....
> 
> Die Lampe bekommt meine absolute Empfehlung, für den Preis absolut top!
> 
> Alex



Gut, mal ne Usermeinung zu hören. Die Rahmenbedingungen für den Kauf im Ausland sollten jedem klar sein.

Wie fallen denn so die realen Leuchtzeiten aus?


----------



## pseikow (28. Oktober 2010)

Bin etwas angeschlagen, kein MTB heut. - Wegen Samstag sage ich Mirageknight bescheid, ob ich fit bin. Damit niemand vergebens warten muss.


----------



## skinny63 (28. Oktober 2010)

gute Besserung 

wohl auch am letzten WE verkühlt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## IonTempest (28. Oktober 2010)

...jaja, nun geht sie wieder los, die kalte Zeit. Ich hab zum Glück noch genug Hollunderbeersaft...

Sonnabend bin ich leider nicht dabei aber viel Spaß bei der Schlammschlacht! Mal sehen, wie morgen das Wetter ist,- wenn's nicht grad in Strömen regnet werd ich mich vllt. auf's Bike schwingen.


----------



## Mirageknight (29. Oktober 2010)

ok ich sag einfach mal, Samstag 9:15 uhr beim Südstadtcenter ist treff, wer da ist kommt mit, wer nicht muss halt alleine zum wohld fahren ^.~ hoffe wir werden schön viele  freu mich schon drauf meine neue Gabel zu testen... auch wenn sie ja gar nicht so gut wie die Tora sein kann


----------



## Obotrit (29. Oktober 2010)

... und ich werde morgen meinen Fat Albert testen - von der tatsächlichen Breite bin jedenfalls schon mal enttäuscht


----------



## stubenhocker (29. Oktober 2010)

skinny63 schrieb:


> GutWie fallen denn so die realen Leuchtzeiten aus?


 
Kann ich Dir gar nicht sagen. Wenn eine mehrstündige Lichter-Fahrt ansteht lade ich die Lampe vorher nochmal, egal ob die Anzeige schon auf rot gesprungen ist oder nicht.


----------



## skinny63 (29. Oktober 2010)

Obotrit schrieb:


> ... und ich werde morgen meinen Fat Albert testen - von der tatsächlichen Breite bin jedenfalls schon mal enttäuscht



Wie breit sollte er denn sein und wie breit ist er denn? oder mit 1 bar aufpumpen, dann wird er schön breit 

@stubenhocker & andere NR-Freunde:
wir sollten demnächst mal um den Plauer See toben oder touren. Lampentest und so zum Spass.


----------



## TigersClaw (29. Oktober 2010)

Plauer See finde ich ne gute Idee, bin dabei.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zarea (29. Oktober 2010)

Ich kann Samstag nicht, da hab ich Termin bei meinem Fahrrad-Fritzen.


----------



## Obotrit (29. Oktober 2010)

57 soll er sein und 51 iss er nur - die selbe Laier wie mit den NN - ihr werdts ja sehen


----------



## skinny63 (29. Oktober 2010)

zarea schrieb:


> Ich kann Samstag nicht, da hab ich Termin bei meinem Fahrrad-Fritzen.



ohne Bremsbelag wäre auch doof, morgen 

im Prinzip kannst Du die aber auch selbst wechseln, schau dem Meister mal auf die Finger, ist kein Hexenwerk


----------



## TigersClaw (29. Oktober 2010)

Obotrit schrieb:


> 57 soll er sein und 51 iss er nur - die selbe Laier wie mit den NN - ihr werdts ja sehen



Wie jetzt, ein 2.4er FA nur 51mm breit? Das arg wenig.


----------



## Obotrit (29. Oktober 2010)

TigersClaw schrieb:


> Wie jetzt, ein 2.4er FA nur 51mm breit? Das arg wenig.



Ich wollte 2.24 (57 mm = 2.2441 Zoll) und bekam 2.24. Jetzt habe ich 51 mm = 2.0079 Zoll. Das ist wie mit den Klamottengrößen bei Frauen. Früher brauchten sie ne 42, heute krabbeln sie alle in eine 36.
Wenn das so weitergeht kann ich nächstes Jahr vorn und hinten 2.4 fahren.


----------



## zarea (29. Oktober 2010)

skinny63 schrieb:


> ... Bremsbelag ... wechseln ... ist kein Hexenwerk



Nein, tatsächlich nicht. Das geht bei der Heyes Stroker ganz leicht. Alte raus ziehen und Neue rein stecken. (ja wirklich) 
Wenn jetzt aber, beim ziehen, der halbe Bremskolben hinter her kommt, schreit das nach GARANTIIIIIEEEEE  
Und mein Händler mach erst um 9:00Uhr auf und auch ziemlich gleich wieder zu, also muss ich schon irgendwie dann da sein. Mir ist das dann zu hektisch.

Aber ist auch nicht schlimm, mein derzeitiger Adrenalinhaushalt würde für


TigersClaw schrieb:


> ... lockeres Tempo ...


auch nicht taugen. 

Ich werde mal morgen mein Giant auf schnell umpolen.
Euch viel Spaß.


----------



## skinny63 (29. Oktober 2010)

zarea schrieb:


> Wenn jetzt aber, beim ziehen, der halbe Bremskolben hinter her kommt, schreit das nach GARANTIIIIIEEEEE



da bin ja mal gespannt, wegen der Erklärungen des Händlers zu diesem Fall

halte uns mal auf dem Laufenden

ansonsten danke, das Wetter sieht nach ner Menge Spass aus


----------



## Xaser87 (29. Oktober 2010)

kann samstag früh doch nicht, werd vor der arbeit ne kleine runde mit dem 26" & 12" drehen 

viel spass euch


----------



## Mirageknight (30. Oktober 2010)

Oh man war das ne Tour, irgendwas bei 85 km zeigte mein Zähler letztendlich vor der Haustür an, die letzten km hab ich dann irgendwie ganz schön durchgehangen^^  alles in allem dürften es so 600 hm gewesen sein oder? Meine kette hab ich erstmal zuhaus geölt, sie hat mich ja dann doch ziemlich angeschrien.... ein gelungener Samstag war das wenn ihr mich fragt^^ und ich hab nicht mal eine bodenprobe genommen 

ich hoffe das ihr ein par Bilder reinstellt^^


----------



## TigersClaw (30. Oktober 2010)

Die Tour war genial, Wetter perfekt, Strecke super, Mitfahrer nett und der Kuchen in Bastorf lecker wie immer.

Die jungen Wilden meisstens vorweg, aber das lernt ihr noch 

Auf jeden Fall wars eine prima Tour, so gerne wieder.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Obotrit (30. Oktober 2010)

War ne echt tolle tour, doch es trieb mich heute an meine Grenzen. Aber Spaß gemacht hats allemal und tolles Wetter hatten wir auch.


----------



## skinny63 (30. Oktober 2010)

stimmt alles, so wie Ihr es sagt 

Fotos? na gut, morgen


----------



## skinny63 (31. Oktober 2010)

Jetzt ist "morgen":


----------



## Mirageknight (31. Oktober 2010)

tolle bilder  danke!


----------



## Cad2 (31. Oktober 2010)

@mirageknight: wie ist bis jetzt das fazit von der reba? findest die tora immernoch besser?


----------



## Mirageknight (31. Oktober 2010)

naja das Rad kommt nun vorne leichter hoch^^ daran muss ich mich erstmal gewöhnen, aber sonst ist sie natürlich gut^^


----------



## Cad2 (31. Oktober 2010)




----------



## Obotrit (31. Oktober 2010)

@skinny: tolle Bilder


----------



## Cad2 (31. Oktober 2010)

wann ist dennn diese Rügen tour? wie lang war die 85km oder so? gibt es da noch irgendwo ein paar mehr infos?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## skinny63 (31. Oktober 2010)

Cad2 schrieb:


> wann ist dennn diese Rügen tour? wie lang war die 85km oder so? gibt es da noch irgendwo ein paar mehr infos?



1. wenn wir Lust und Zeit haben
2. kann man gestalten
3. http://www.bikemap.net/route/111174 mal zum Gucken

könnte man aber auch ab Lauterbach fahren und auch anders


----------



## Cad2 (31. Oktober 2010)

sieht ja erstmal entspannt aus. sind ja so gut wie keine hm dabei.


----------



## skinny63 (31. Oktober 2010)

Cad2 schrieb:


> sieht ja erstmal entspannt aus. sind ja so gut wie keine hm dabei.



naja, so stehen 590 hm, wenn man den großen Zicker mitfährt und Jagschloß Granitz mitnimmt, bekommt man noch locker 200hm draufgepackt

aber schön, wenn Du es so entspannt siehst...

habe nochmal nachgeschaut, letztes Jahr im Dezember mit Lory & Zarea:

88 km und gute 800 hm


----------



## zarea (31. Oktober 2010)

skinny63 schrieb:


> habe nochmal nachgeschaut, letztes Jahr im Dezember mit Lory & Zarea:
> 
> 88 km und gute 800 hm


... und -4°C mit Nebel (was zu vereisten Brillen und Fahrrädern führte. 


Nächstes Mal hab ich aber `ne Thermoskanne im Rucksack, das sag ich Dir.


----------



## Obotrit (31. Oktober 2010)

wenn ihr dann dort sein solltet, dann nutzt bitte auch die Tour zum Gager hoch. Geile Sicht.


----------



## Mirageknight (31. Oktober 2010)

Was ist mit Dienstag? Hat jemand Zeit und Lust zum Fahren?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cad2 (1. November 2010)

Dienstag bin ich evtl dabei wenn das wetter passt.


----------



## Xaser87 (1. November 2010)

welche uhrzeit dienstag und wohin?


----------



## Vegeta2205 (1. November 2010)

hallo,

die lange Rügentour sieht sehr interessant aus hoffe das es bald ne Termin gibt u. ich auch frei habe

mfg


----------



## Cad2 (1. November 2010)

Xaser87 schrieb:


> welche uhrzeit dienstag und wohin?



sollte ja nicht zu spät werden, 17uhr wirds dunkel.
evtl ne kleine kösterbeckrunde ab 15uhr? ich hoffe das ich mit dabei bin zwecks arbeit


----------



## skinny63 (1. November 2010)

Termin für Rügen Tour liegt ja nur an uns, den passend zu finden

der Track bei Bikemap ist schon fast 2 Jahre alt, da gab es lecker Schneeregen + digitale XT-Scheibenbremsen 

@Obotrit: Richtung Gager/Gr. Zicker waren wir letztes Jahr unterwegs, sind dafür auch erst in Neukamp (beim Nautilus) gestartet


----------



## Cad2 (1. November 2010)

skinny63 schrieb:


> + digitale XT-Scheibenbremsen


----------



## Vegeta2205 (1. November 2010)

gut dann sollten wir mal schauen, ob sich ne Termin (mit guter Beteiligung) finden läßt

bzw. einer müßte die Tour ja auch anführen, oder?


----------



## Xaser87 (1. November 2010)

gibt genug alte hasen hier *hust duck & weg*


----------



## skinny63 (1. November 2010)

vor allem "alt" oder was? 

komm Du mir mal vor die Reifen 

@Cad2: in ihrem 1. Produktionsjahr hatte die XT Bremse die Angewohnheit, bei Kälte (am besten in Kombi mit Feuchtigkeit) die Bremskolben nicht mehr zurückzustellen (daher 0 und 1), meistens "1" und damit zu und permanentes Schleifen


----------



## Cad2 (1. November 2010)

ok, ich verstehe, hatte mir schon sowas gedacht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pseikow (1. November 2010)

Dienstag kann ich ab 16:40. Passt das auch noch?


----------



## Cad2 (1. November 2010)

pseikow schrieb:


> Dienstag kann ich ab 16:40. Passt das auch noch?



da wirds doch schon dunkel! ich hab keine lampe, also bin ich wenns später wird nicht dabei.


----------



## Xaser87 (1. November 2010)

ich geb dir meine 2 lampe, und ich fahr auch neben dir^^


----------



## Cad2 (1. November 2010)

nagut, das könnte man machen. wenn die hell genug ist und auch lange genug durchhält. ich bin aber morgen in HH, weiss noch nicht genau wann ich wieder in hro bin. sollte aber noch im hellen hier ankommen.


----------



## Xaser87 (1. November 2010)

rücklicht hab ich auch wenn du brauchst ...

edit. kann bis max 19 uhr


----------



## pseikow (1. November 2010)

Verdammt, es ist ja wirklich schon dunkel. Vor 17:00 Uhr. Ich bestell mir erst die China Lampe, dann kanns weitergehen. Will noch jemand eine?


----------



## Mirageknight (1. November 2010)

16:40 uhr is schon argh spät bei der dunkelheit, hab auch keine Lampe und dachte eher so an 15:30 uhr....wie wärs damit?


----------



## stubenhocker (1. November 2010)

pseikow schrieb:


> Verdammt, es ist ja wirklich schon dunkel. Vor 17:00 Uhr. Ich bestell mir erst die China Lampe, dann kanns weitergehen. Will noch jemand eine?



denk bei einer sammelbestellung an die zollfreie höchstgrenze! musst mal googeln in welcher höhe


----------



## Lory (1. November 2010)

pseikow schrieb:
			
		

> Will noch jemand eine?


Wenn dieses blöde Prob mit dem Akku nicht wäre würde ich auch eine nehmen. 
Aber hier im Forum sind schon so viele Akku's verreckt. Ergo mussten dann neue gekauft werden. Häufig dann von OLS, liegen dann zwischen 90 und 120 Euro. Zusätzlich muss ein vernüftiges Aufladegerät gekauft werden, da die Originallader von DX die Akku's schrotten. Das Ladegerät liegt je nach Investionslaune zwischen 30 und 150 Euro. Wenn den der Originalakku hält, sollte man ihn vorher abdichten.

Lampe: 60 Euro
Lader: 50 Euro
Dichtmasse: 20 Euro 
Im Idealfall also 130 Euro.
Wenn der Akku flöten geht kommen 90 - 120 Euro dazu.

MFG


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stubenhocker (1. November 2010)

...die Dunkelziffer derer, denen der Akku nicht "explodiert" ist dürfte aber wesentlich höher liegen! Deshalb schon mein Tipp vor ein paar Tagen: nicht unbeaufsichtigt laden lassen. Bei mir funktioniert die Lampe schon seit über einem Jahr bei häufiger Benutzung (Herbst und Winter fast täglich zur Arbeit + langes Training) ohne Probleme, aber mit sehr gutem Licht. Alternative in der Preisklasse wüsste ich nicht.


----------



## Xaser87 (1. November 2010)

tut mir leid jungs ich krieg es organisatorisch nicht gebacken ( immer diese Gebundenheit^^ ) 

ihr solltet dann bis 16 uhr zu hause sein wenn ihr net im dunkeln fahren wollt


----------



## Mirageknight (1. November 2010)

ok, wer kommt denn nun also mit?  Wenn xaser nicht kann, hat ja Pseik0w auch keine lampe :/ und vorallem wann^^ würde auch 16:40 uhr fahren, aber dann wirds ne reine dunkelfahrt...


----------



## pseikow (1. November 2010)

Keine Fahrt mit mir morgen. Ich warte, bis ich Licht hab. Ist mir sonst nix. 

Lampe: Danke Lory und Stubenhocker fuer eure Tipps. - Wenn das Teil schon 1 Jahr genutzt wird, soll es mir reichen, zumal ich nicht der Ultra-Vielfahrer bin. 
Neues Ladegerät auch noch? ^^ Naja was solls. Ich schau morgen nochmal nach Alternativen, will Mittwoch bestellen.


----------



## Xaser87 (1. November 2010)

mittwoch wenn einer lust hat ab 15-16uhr könnt


----------



## TigersClaw (2. November 2010)

*Touraufruf:*

am Freitag dem 5.11.startet der erste Nightride am Plauer See. Start 17:00 Uhr in Alt Schwerin am Imbiss.

Alles Weitere hier: 

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/group.php?do=discuss&group=&discussionid=3626


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mirageknight (2. November 2010)

schade  bin leider nicht da und kann das ganze wochenende kein fahrrad fahren >_<


----------



## Cad2 (3. November 2010)

is ja geiles wetter heute, da hat man ja gar keine lust raus zu gehen 
plauer see tour bin ich nicht dabei.


----------



## skinny63 (4. November 2010)

Cad2 schrieb:


> is ja geiles wetter heute, da hat man ja gar keine lust raus zu gehen
> plauer see tour bin ich nicht dabei.



das ge.. Wetter geht nahtlos weiter, wenn morgen so, klinke ich mich für Plauer See auch aus


----------



## Sascha Koch (4. November 2010)

Fahren Samstag um den Plauer See. Sind bereits 4 Mann.
Bei Interesse:
Treffpunkt 09:00h auf dem Nettoparkplatz.

Gruß
Sascha


----------



## skinny63 (5. November 2010)

nette Idee, bin leider nicht da

und um 9:00 Nachtfahrt ist ja auch doof


----------



## Sascha Koch (5. November 2010)

Planänderung:
Fahren nun am Sonntag um den Plauer:
09:00h Treffpunkt Nettoparkplatz.
Wäre schön, wenn der eine oder andere dazukommt.
Angepeilt wird ein 18-20er Schnitt, also auch Unterhaltungen sind gewünscht 
LG
Sascha


----------



## TigersClaw (5. November 2010)

Sonntag klingt gut, da könnten wir (Lory und meine Wenigkeit) uns evtl. anschliessen. Ab das mit dem Schnitt klappt, kann ich allerdings nicht versprechen 

Ginge auch 10 Uhr?


----------



## TigersClaw (6. November 2010)

Touraufruf:

wir starten morgen = Sonntag die Plauer See-Tour, Start 10 Uhr am Imbiss in Alt Schwerin. Die genaue Route wird spontan entschieden. (M)ein Vorschlag wäre, Start im Uhrzeigersinn, und vor Plau dann volle Wende, um das recht langweilige Asphalt-Stück zwischen Plau und Alt Schwerin auszulassen. Nach Wunsch Malchow-Trails, Pätschsee-Trails usw.


----------



## Vegeta2205 (6. November 2010)

och mann, leider schon wo anders unterwegs naja vielleicht geht ja auch nächstes Wochenende noch was

viel Spaß euch morgen!!!

mfg


----------



## Lotte.2000 (6. November 2010)

Wie jetzt? Sehe ich das richtig? Sind jetzt 2 Touren am Start?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TigersClaw (6. November 2010)

Richtig, 9 Uhr ist uns zu früh, ausserdem fahren wir kein Renntraining, dafür wahrscheinlich mehr Strecke


----------



## Sascha Koch (6. November 2010)

@Lotte: Ja, wir fahren um 09:00h los und die anderen holen uns dann ein.
Für alle Frühaufsteher mit leichten GA2 Ambitionen: 09:00h Nettoparkplatz / Plau


----------



## TigersClaw (6. November 2010)

Sascha, welche Richtung fahrt ihr?


----------



## Sascha Koch (6. November 2010)

Wir fahren Richtung See, also zuerst Gelände/Singletrails....


----------



## TigersClaw (6. November 2010)

Der war gut 

Im oder entgegen dem Uhrzeigersinn?


----------



## Froschkatze (6. November 2010)

für gewöhnlich fahren wir gegen den Uhrzeigersinn, so auch morgen, nehme ich an


----------



## TigersClaw (6. November 2010)

Dann kommt ihr uns wohl entgegen 

Aber nich einfach vorbeifahren


----------



## Xaser87 (6. November 2010)

den Moment würd ich zu gern sehen  Hand raus grüßen


----------



## TigersClaw (7. November 2010)

Hat leider nicht geklappt. Wir haben die Malchow-Trails mitgenommen und in der Zeit sind die Freunde des schnellen Reifens wohl an uns vorbei 

Es sind etwas über 67 km geworden, teils recht anstrengend. Meine Kondition ist echt im ArXXX ) Spass gemacht hats trotzdem .... vor allem die Treppen )


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Froschkatze (7. November 2010)

Hi, wir waren zu dritt und sind auf 56 km gekommen. Wir waren auch  nicht so schnell unterwegs, denn meine Kondition ist ebenfalls im ArXXX  
Wo auch immer wir uns verpasst haben (Lenz kommt aber schon hin), eure Reifenspuren haben wir erst hinter dieser Holzbrücke entdeckt. Trotz des tiefen Matsches hat es viel Spaß gemacht


----------



## TigersClaw (7. November 2010)

Wir sind von Alt Schwerin rechts am Tauchow See den Trail gefahren. An der Holzbrücke aus Deinem Link waren wir schätzungsweise 10:10. An der Lenzer Höh wars dann 12 Uhr. Ich hatte am Ende übrigens etwas über 16er Schnitt. Hast Recht, der Matsch war stellenweise sehr tief, aber da wir auf breiten Reifen unterwegs waren, war das kein wirkliches Problem, hat trotzdem ... oder deswegen viel Spass gemacht 

Das war unsere Route heute:

http://www.bikemap.net/route/749925


----------



## Sascha Koch (7. November 2010)

Ja, war geil, auch wenn Froschkatze wieder nichts gefrühstückt  hatte 
Plauer See sollten wir jetzt im Herbst Winter öffter ins Auge fassen....
Gruß aus dem Auto Richtung Berlin :-(
Sascha


----------



## pseikow (7. November 2010)

Freut mich, dass die Touren schön verlaufen sind. 

Fast wär ich mitgekommen, doch ein paar elende Diebe haben mein Hinterrad geklaut. Mein Hass Level ist auf 18,5.

Naja, hab mir dafür ein paar Winterklamotten gekauft, und werd morgen ein neues Hinterrad + Zubehör und evtl. ne Versicherung besorgen. Auf dass es bald wieder losgehen kann. (Der hintere Reifen war ja eh schon etwas abgefahren. Ha!)

Oder hat hier jemand noch nen gleichwertiges Rad anzubieten? 
Mit Scheibenbremse 160mm und 9er Kassette, xt. 

Dieses Fahrradlicht werd ich wohl nehmen: http://onlineshop.mytinysun.com/shop/page/4?shop_param=
my tiny sun Sport 900 LED. Klingt schon goil.


----------



## Sascha Koch (7. November 2010)

pseikow schrieb:


> Freut mich, dass die Touren schön verlaufen sind.
> 
> Fast wär ich mitgekommen, doch ein paar elende Diebe haben mein Hinterrad geklaut. Mein Hass Level ist auf 18,5.
> 
> ...



Gib nicht so viel Geld für so eine Lampe aus und investiere lieber in einen hochwertigen LRS. Froschkatze kann Dich beraten. Der LRS ist das A & O an einem CC Bike.
Da muss was leichtes ran


----------



## Xaser87 (8. November 2010)

war dein rad nicht versichert oder wie?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pseikow (8. November 2010)

Nein. Leider nicht. Vielleicht sollte ich mir gleich nen größeres Hinterrad holen, dann fahre ich ständig bergab. :}


----------



## TigersClaw (8. November 2010)

Haste keine vernünftige Hausrat? Bei meiner (Allianz) sind alle Räder zum Neuwert versichert.


----------



## Xaser87 (8. November 2010)

TigersClaw schrieb:


> Haste keine vernünftige Hausrat? Bei meiner (Allianz) sind alle Räder zum Neuwert versichert.



Richtisch für 14,...  noch was im Jahr


----------



## Cad2 (8. November 2010)

sollte aber alles über hausrat versichert sein, musst mal nachfragen.


----------



## stubenhocker (8. November 2010)

...prozentual von der Gesamtsumme.

Diese tolle Allianz-Hausrat gibts doch nur noch bei Altverträgen aus DDR-Zeiten, oder?!

@pseikow: das Thema Fahrradlicht wurde schon ein paar Seiten vorher behandelt.


----------



## TigersClaw (8. November 2010)

stubenhocker schrieb:


> Diese tolle Allianz-Hausrat gibts doch nur noch bei Altverträgen aus DDR-Zeiten, oder?!



Falsch, bei uns im Osten gibts die genauso wie früher


----------



## Xaser87 (8. November 2010)




----------



## Obotrit (9. November 2010)

wie Tiger schon sagt: in der Hausrat sind Fahrraddiebstähle mit drin (bei mir Provinzial), oder hast du nur dein hinterrad an der bushaltestelle stehen lassen? dann wirds eng


----------



## Ernster (9. November 2010)

TigersClaw schrieb:


> Hast Recht, der Matsch war stellenweise sehr tief, aber da wir auf breiten Reifen unterwegs waren, war das kein wirkliches Problem, hat trotzdem ... oder deswegen viel Spass gemacht



Mit Verlaub, ich habe selten so einen Schwachsinn gelesen. Oder kann in diesem Satz einfach keinen Smile entdecken. Das war doch wohl Ironisch gemeint, oder? Breite Reife und Matsch?


----------



## aegluke (9. November 2010)

Er meint bestimmt breite Reifen und loser Sand.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TigersClaw (9. November 2010)

Ich vermute einfach, das breite Reifen im Modder weniger einsinken. Von daher war es schon ernst gemeint. Wie gesagt, is ne Vermutung. Und nein, ich meine nicht Sand


----------



## Ernster (9. November 2010)

da liegst du leider falsch. Sie sollen ja einsinken damit sie auf festen Boden Grip finden können. Demzufolge, so schmal wie möglich und so grobe Stollen wie nötig.

Versuche es einfach mal. Nur so als Tip.


----------



## TigersClaw (9. November 2010)

Auch wenn es so ist, was ich nicht anzweifle: nein danke, ich bleibe bei richtigen MTBs


----------



## Ernster (9. November 2010)

Ähm...du wirst es nicht glauben, ich meinte MTB Reifen. Oder wo fängt deiner Meinung nach ein MTB Reifen an?


----------



## TigersClaw (9. November 2010)

Ich dachte Du meinst Crosserreifen. Am Hardtail fahre ich 2.1er Reifen.


----------



## Mirageknight (11. November 2010)

*Touraufruf

*Samstag will ich mal wieder richtig fahren  Ich plädiere für Treff 9 Uhr am Südstadtcenter

Wer kommt mit?


----------



## Cad2 (11. November 2010)

bin leider nicht da, bin im warmen portugal


----------



## TigersClaw (11. November 2010)

*Touraufruf*

Sonntag will ich mal wieder richtig fahren  Ich plädiere für Treff 10 Uhr am Fischereihof

Wer kommt mit?


----------



## Mirageknight (11. November 2010)

nachmacher  

fischereihof? is das der parkplatz am wohld?^^


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cad2 (11. November 2010)

sonntag evtl dabei, weiss noch nicht wann ich wieder in der heimat bin.

@tiger: ich war heute bei radstation zwecks sid travlen. andreas wusste auch nicht wie das geht, er macht sich mal schlau und sagt mir nächste woche bescheid. mal schauen was das wird


----------



## skinny63 (11. November 2010)

*Touraufruf*

vergesst es, hatte gestern Tomaten auf den Klüsen,

also Samstag OK, wo soll es hingehen? wenn nicht mehr Mitfahrer sind, könnte ich Automitnahme und ne Seerunde (Krakow, Plau, Kummerow) anbieten

9:00 ??? darüber reden wir nochmal


----------



## Obotrit (12. November 2010)

Bin diesmal leider nicht dabei. Viel Spaß euch allen.


----------



## skinny63 (12. November 2010)

dat ist heute aber ruhig hier, nicht schön 

mache mal folgendes Angebot: Treffen 09:30 ARAL Tessiner Straße, 

operativ entscheiden, an welchen See es geht, Lampe wird nicht gebraucht ;-)


----------



## TigersClaw (12. November 2010)

Wer war das eigentlich, wer hat mal behauptet das schmale Reifen auf breiten Felgen nicht gehen?







35mm Reifen auf 36mm Felge


----------



## Vegeta2205 (12. November 2010)

wird das Rad so gefahren????

mfg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TigersClaw (12. November 2010)

Ja natürlich, is hinten zwar bissl holprig, aber wozu hat das Geschoss 21 cm Federweg hinten? )


----------



## Vegeta2205 (12. November 2010)

hm, die Reifen aufn Gt, das wäre es doch


----------



## TigersClaw (12. November 2010)

Das ist doch auch ein GT


----------



## zarea (12. November 2010)

TigersClaw schrieb:


> *Touraufruf*
> 
> Sonntag ...



 Kann nicht, bin auf Sylt .....




.... arbeiten .


(
War heute Mal wieder bei meinem lustigen Fahrradhändler. Das Bike steht ja nun auch schon wieder 14Tage dort. Er meinte der Bremssattel hätte sich total (ich zitiere ) "zerbröselt". Da hilft nur neu, sagt er.
Und nein, er konnte sich das nicht erklären.
Und nein, das hat er noch niiieee gehabt.  
)


----------



## skinny63 (12. November 2010)

skinny63 schrieb:


> dat ist heute aber ruhig hier, nicht schön
> 
> mache mal folgendes Angebot: Treffen 09:30 ARAL Tessiner Straße,
> 
> operativ entscheiden, an welchen See es geht, Lampe wird nicht gebraucht ;-)



keiner willig 

na schade, dann eben single tour 

soeben 18 Teampunkte mit dem Tiger eingefahren


----------



## TigersClaw (12. November 2010)

Und jeder einzelne Punkt hat Spass gemacht, ganz entgegen den Erwartungen bezüglich der Wetteraussichten


----------



## Mirageknight (12. November 2010)

okay ich komme morgen nicht mit  vielleicht am sonntag


----------



## Lory (13. November 2010)

Moin,

am Sonntag bin ich wohl dabei. Evtl. geht ja auch 10.30 Uhr am Parkplatz in Parkentin ?

MFG


----------



## skinny63 (13. November 2010)

TigersClaw schrieb:


> *Touraufruf*
> 
> Sonntag will ich mal wieder richtig fahren  Ich plädiere für Treff 10 Uhr am Fischereihof
> 
> Wer kommt mit?



Ich jetzt auch: Planänderung 

wäre für Wohld offen, aber auch Anderes


----------



## TigersClaw (13. November 2010)

Also 10:30 Uhr Fischereihof Parkentin.

Morgen dann bitte mit Seniorenteller


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## skinny63 (13. November 2010)

so passt es

was liegt dann an?


----------



## TigersClaw (13. November 2010)

Wir radeln Wohld Kühlung, in der Kühlung volle Wende, dann Richtung Seniorenteller 

Es wird locker gefahren, wir fahren für den Winterpokal, die Zeit ist das Ziel


----------



## Lory (13. November 2010)

@Mirageknight
Wie sieht es mit einer gemeinsamen Anreise nach Parkentin aus? Ca 10 Uhr am Südstadtcenter?


----------



## Mirageknight (13. November 2010)

ich werde da sein lory


----------



## Mirageknight (14. November 2010)

oh was ne geile tour... selten so viel Spaß gehabt, Wetter hätte zwar ein wenig besser sein können, aber dafür gabs richtig schön viel schlamm  hatte zuhause irgendwas bei 65km auf meinem zähler, war ziemlich genau 15:45 uhr zuhause, das gibt also bei einem Start von 9:30 uhr, 375 Minuten, abzüglich Pausen (ich rechne mal großzügig mit 45 Minuten Pause, insgesamt, 22 Punkte


----------



## skinny63 (14. November 2010)

Mirageknight schrieb:


> oh was ne geile tour... selten so viel Spaß gehabt,



wie würde lory sagen: Spass durch Schmerzen 

aber hat doch insgesamt gepasst, also nicht müde werden, Schietwetter ist unsere Chance


----------



## TigersClaw (14. November 2010)

Wie jetzt Schmerzen? Ich hab keine  Skinny wirst Du etwa alt 

Spass hats gemacht, besonders die Modder-Downhills


----------



## Sascha Koch (14. November 2010)

Rennen am Sonntag in Gützkow:
Fährt jemand nächsten Sonntag das Hobbyrennen in Gützkow mit? Habe keine Lust, dort allein zu starten....


----------



## aegluke (14. November 2010)

Du bist auf jeden Fall schon mal nicht allein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sascha Koch (14. November 2010)

Cool ))))


----------



## TigersClaw (16. November 2010)

Ich habe bei Facebook mal eine Gruppe "MTB-Team MV & Friends" angelegt. Wenn ihr euch eintragen wollt, die Gruppe ist offen und ihr findet sie hier:

http://www.facebook.com/home.php?sk=group_163661830320951&ap=1


----------



## Obotrit (17. November 2010)

Anti Facebook


----------



## IonTempest (17. November 2010)

...also wirklich,- 'nen schlimmeren Verein haste nich gefunden... ? *G*


----------



## TigersClaw (17. November 2010)

Bitte keine Diskussion über Facebook. Wenn man weiss wie man damit umgeht gehts, und andere Vereine sind auch nicht besser.


----------



## stubenhocker (17. November 2010)

Ich dachte dies hier wäre Facebook???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## aegluke (17. November 2010)

stubenhocker schrieb:


> Ich dachte dies hier wäre Facebook???



sehen wir uns am sonntag beim rennen in gützkow?


----------



## Sascha Koch (17. November 2010)

Ich bin übrigens am Somntag nicht in Gützkow.
Habe mir ne starke Grippe eingefangen. Das heißt 14 Tage kein Sport :-(


----------



## stubenhocker (17. November 2010)

aegluke schrieb:


> sehen wir uns am sonntag beim rennen in gützkow?


 
Leider nicht. Ich hatte mich drauf gefreut, pausiere im November aber wegen Übertraining oder so, jedenfalls wegen Leistungsabfalls dank zuviel Training. Und da ich arbeiten muss kann ich nicht mal zum Beifallklatschen vorbeikommen.


----------



## stubenhocker (18. November 2010)

Nanu, Gützkow abgesagt?


----------



## Cad2 (18. November 2010)

na bei dem wetter zurzeit, sind doch keine brauchbaren bedingungen. soll mal wieder schön werden


----------



## Sascha Koch (18. November 2010)

Ja, wegen Totensonntag.....

Passt mir ganz gut, habe Scharlach :-(


----------



## Cad2 (22. November 2010)

hey, soll ja jetzt ab mittwoch der erste schnee kommen. wer hat lust samstag oder sonntag auf ne kleine schneerunde im wohld?
bin zwar bis freitag abend nicht in hro aber ich melde mich spätestens freitag abend ob ich denn dabei bin wenn sich noch ein paar finden. termin und zeit is mir erstmla egal. solange es nur schneit und nicht regent sollte ich dabei sein wenn nix dazwischen kommt.


----------



## TigersClaw (22. November 2010)

Wir fahren wahrscheinlich am Samstag die Bodden-Runde, nähere Infos folgen noch


----------



## Mirageknight (22. November 2010)

ich könnte nur Sonntag


----------



## pseikow (22. November 2010)

Bin dabei =) Hab wieder alle Räder beisammen und sogar ein myTinySun Licht. Action!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cad2 (22. November 2010)

ok, das sieht doch schon mal gut aus 
denn sucht euch mal einen termin aus und macht den fest.


----------



## Xaser87 (22. November 2010)

lohnt es sich aus Rostock Samstag ab 13uhr irgendwie dazu zu stoßen ?


----------



## TigersClaw (22. November 2010)

Könnte schwierig werden. Aber vielleicht könnte man die Route anpassen. Schaun wir mal.


----------



## Obotrit (23. November 2010)

Samstag oder Sonntag könnt ich versuchen. Sage dann kurzfristig zu. Hauptsache es liegt auch Schnee.


----------



## Mirageknight (23. November 2010)

naja es scheint ja recht warm zu sein für schnee, also wirds wohl eher schnee/matsch sein, also genau richtig


----------



## TigersClaw (23. November 2010)

Mir egal, meine Räder sind sowieso vermoddert


----------



## Obotrit (23. November 2010)

Also wann jetzt? Samstag oder Sonntag. Wäre toll wenns diesmal nicht so früh wäre. Ich muss mal wieder ausschlafen. Nachtfahrt fällt auch flach.


----------



## pseikow (24. November 2010)

Obotrit: Hol Dir auch ne TinySssssun .)


----------



## Vegeta2205 (24. November 2010)

hm, mal schauen wie am Sonntag das Wetter ist, vielleicht gibts ja ne längere Tour... würd schon gern mal mitfahren

mfg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TigersClaw (24. November 2010)

Wir fahren Samstag, nicht Sonntag 

Aber Du bist herzlich eingeladen.


----------



## Vegeta2205 (24. November 2010)

hm,  nix gelesen da muß ich auch noch arbeiten wann u wo soll es denn losgehen?


----------



## Obotrit (24. November 2010)

Genau, wann gehts los? Ich kann bis 17.00 Uhr. 
Zwischen 11 und 13 Uhr Start?


----------



## TigersClaw (24. November 2010)

Start wie immer wahrscheinlich 10 Uhr, Startpunkt Boddentherme in Ribnitz-Damgarten. Falls sich was ändert melde ich das hier noch. Streckenlänge 80+ km


----------



## TigersClaw (24. November 2010)

*Tourenaufruf:*

Wir fahren wegen dem an der Küste zu erwartenden kühlen WInd doch nicht die Boddenrunde. Geplant ist alternativ eine längere Route durch die Rostocker Heide.

Wir starten Samstag um 11:00 Uhr von Stuthof aus. Am Ortseingang kann man Autos parken. Von dort aus gehts dann los. Die Strecke wird grösstenteils anspruchlos, vielleicht auch ein wenig Asphalt, dafür machen wir dann mehr Strecke. Einkehr wird spontan entschieden. Das Wetter soll trocken aber kalt werden, also zieht euch warm an


----------



## Obotrit (25. November 2010)

Ich muss leider doch um 16 Uhr schon woanders sein. Die Tour wird sich dann wohl nicht für mich machen lassen. Bin also nicht mit dabei. Werde dann allein ne kleine Schneerunde im Wohld drehen, denn in Doberan ist ordentlich was liegen geblieben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## skinny63 (25. November 2010)

Obotrit schrieb:


> Ich muss leider doch um 16 Uhr schon woanders sein. Die Tour wird sich dann wohl nicht für mich machen lassen. Bin also nicht mit dabei. Werde dann allein ne kleine Schneerunde im Wohld drehen, denn in Doberan ist ordentlich was liegen geblieben.



bei Start um 10 Uhr ist das aber machbar  

also nochmal drüber nachdenken

melde mich hiermit als "dabei"

tourvorschlag:

http://www.bikemap.net/route/762771


----------



## elo83 (25. November 2010)

Mahlzeit,

nach der Tour bei Sternberg (September) melde ich mich für diesen Samstag wieder mal mit an.

bis dann


----------



## aegluke (25. November 2010)

@vegeta: ich tingel am sonntag ein bisschen um greifswald herum. falls du da lange weile haben solltest.


----------



## TigersClaw (25. November 2010)

Obotrit: wärst Du bei Start 10 Uhr dabei?


----------



## Vegeta2205 (25. November 2010)

hi aegluke,

habe frei dann sag mal wann u wo

mfg


----------



## aegluke (25. November 2010)

9:00 Thälmann-Ring 1, in der Wende hinter der Kneipe "Harter Sattel" sind auch Parkplätze.

Viel später geht bei mir nicht, weil ich nachmittags zum Zug muss.


----------



## Lory (25. November 2010)

Moin,

hat jemand kurzfristig Bock zum NR heute?
So ab 18 Uhr?

MFG


----------



## skinny63 (25. November 2010)

Lory schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> hat jemand kurzfristig Bock zum NR heute?
> So ab 18 Uhr?
> ...



Ich, ab 19:30


----------



## Lory (25. November 2010)

Start 19.30 in Marlow


----------



## stubenhocker (25. November 2010)

aegluke schrieb:


> 9:00 Thälmann-Ring 1, in der Wende hinter der Kneipe "Harter Sattel"



 Reiter- oder Bikerkneipe?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Obotrit (26. November 2010)

skinny63 schrieb:


> bei Start um 10 Uhr ist das aber machbar
> 
> also nochmal drüber nachdenken
> 
> ...



zur Tour am Samstag ist mir die Zeit aber zu knapp. Zwar würde es vlt. ab 10 Uhr funzen, doch so früh wollte ich nun doch nicht aufstehen. Also dann bis zum nächsten mal.


----------



## TigersClaw (26. November 2010)

*Also Startzeit 11:00 Uhr morgen.*


----------



## aegluke (26. November 2010)

stubenhocker schrieb:


> Reiter- oder Bikerkneipe?



weder noch - einfach nur kneipe


----------



## elo83 (27. November 2010)

Moin Moin,

ich hab grade beim letzten Check-up einen technischen Defekt an meinem MTB festgestellt. Der Bowdenzug vom Umwerfer ist kurz vorm Reißen. Deswegen kann ich leider nicht mit fahren, ich muss erst mal für Ersatz sorgen.

Viel Spaß auf der Tour


----------



## zarea (27. November 2010)

elo83 schrieb:


> ich muss erst mal für Ersatz sorgen.



Auf der Hintour am Baumarkt rann, Seilzug gekauft, am Start fünf Minuten gewerkelt, dabei die Lästereien der Anderen überhören und los. 

( oder zum Händler bringen und vier Wochen warten.... )
(( Ich darf jetzt mein MTB endlich wieder anhohlen. Ich bin gespannt. ))


----------



## TigersClaw (27. November 2010)

Ich hätte sogar einen Ersatzzug dabei gehabt. Schönen Gruss aus Dierhagen, wir sind grad beim Schlemmen


----------



## zarea (27. November 2010)

zarea schrieb:


> (( Ich darf jetzt mein MTB endlich wieder anhohlen. Ich bin gespannt. ))



Haben Eure Bremshebel ihren Druckpunkt auch 3mm vorm Griff?
Das wollte mir der Heini aus der Werkstatt als "normal" verkaufen. Und ich solle doch mit zwei Fingern bremsen. 

Er versucht (und das habe ich nicht umsonst unterstrichen) es zu ändern.
Damit bin ich dann schon wieder in Woche fünf. Dabei war heute so schönes Wetter. 
Ich muss mir unbedingt so ein Entlüftungs-Set zulegen.


----------



## TigersClaw (28. November 2010)

Bei meiner Marta hatte ich eher das Gegenteil, max 3mm Hebelweg bis zum Druckpunkt. Sie hat aber trotzdem einwandfrei gebremst.


----------



## aegluke (28. November 2010)

bei der XTR gibt es auch eine Einstellschraube für den Hebelweg, wie es bei den anderen Bremsen aussieht, weiss ich nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TigersClaw (28. November 2010)

Die Schraube gibts bei so ziemlich allen Scheibenbremsen. Bei zarea wird das aber nix bringen, da is Luft in der Bremse.


----------



## skinny63 (28. November 2010)

TigersClaw schrieb:


> Die Schraube gibts bei so ziemlich allen Scheibenbremsen. Bei zarea wird das aber nix bringen, da is Luft in der Bremse.



sieht von der Ferndiagnose her danach aus, Händlerwechsel könnte auch was bringen 

ansonsten gestern schöner "Snowride" mit dem Tiger



 

 



 

 

Schade das mit den Temperaturen auch die Teilnehmerzahlen zurückgehen


----------



## Mirageknight (28. November 2010)

sieht wirklich sehr gut aus  schade das ich nicht dabei sein konnte  bei  nächsten mal bin ich aber wieder mit dabei^^


----------



## Cad2 (28. November 2010)

ich wollte eigentlich auch mit, bin aber erst gegen 8uhr morgens von der arbeit gekommen und wollte erstmal pennen.


----------



## TigersClaw (28. November 2010)

Dadd sagen se alle. Schlafen wird eh überbewertet. Weichpitties


----------



## Vegeta2205 (28. November 2010)

hi,

ist ja schon schön weiß bei euch hab da aufn Bild ne schickes Epic gesehen, wenn seins???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TigersClaw (28. November 2010)

Meins isses nich


----------



## skinny63 (28. November 2010)

Vegeta2205 schrieb:


> hi,
> 
> ist ja schon schön weiß bei euch hab da aufn Bild ne schickes Epic gesehen, wenn seins???



denn meins, 

diese Woche spontaner Tausch gegen Bergamont Evolve (danke für 21 schöne Monate + 3 Schaltaugen + 2 Schaltwerke)


----------



## TigersClaw (28. November 2010)

Skinny, ich hoffe Du hast gleich Ersatz-Schaltaugen geordert


----------



## skinny63 (29. November 2010)

TigersClaw schrieb:


> Skinny, ich hoffe Du hast gleich Ersatz-Schaltaugen geordert



Meine Hoffnung: keine mehr zu brauchen ;-)

Aber besser, heute Abend gleich mal schauen.


----------



## Obotrit (29. November 2010)

TigersClaw schrieb:


> Dadd sagen se alle. Schlafen wird eh überbewertet. Weichpitties


Ich habe mich am Samstag noch aufgerafft und habe bei mir mal aus Zeitgründen ne kleine Runde im Schnee gedreht. Wäre aber gern mit Euch mitgefahren. Tolle Fotos von Euch.


----------



## Obotrit (2. Dezember 2010)

Wie siehts denn aus am WE? Hat jemand Bock durch den Wohld zu rocken bzw. die Rodelbahn von Glashagen zum Quellental runter zu schlittern?


----------



## skinny63 (2. Dezember 2010)

Schon einer ne Idee für Sonntag?


----------



## Mirageknight (2. Dezember 2010)

ahoi! ich bin dabei! hoffentlich wirds noch mehr schnee, das wetter ist grad ja mal sowas von genial!

*let it snow! let it snow! let it snow!"


----------



## Obotrit (2. Dezember 2010)

Warum immer Sonntag? 
*TOURAUFRUF:* Samstag 11.00 Uhr ab Froschklause in Richtung Quellental.


----------



## TigersClaw (2. Dezember 2010)

Ich bin tendenziell eher Samstag im Wohld dabei


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Obotrit (2. Dezember 2010)

Zu Sonntag soll es auch wieder wärmer werden. Jetzt ist der Schnee noch schön fluffig. 
Und dann schöne Einkehr im Quellental nachdem wir uns den Berg runtergestürzt haben.


----------



## TigersClaw (2. Dezember 2010)

Genau


----------



## Xaser87 (2. Dezember 2010)

ich könnt nur sonntag  mein einziger freier tag 

Sonntag ab 10 uhr? evtl. alle überredet?


----------



## skinny63 (2. Dezember 2010)

Xaser87 schrieb:


> ich könnt nur sonntag  mein einziger freier tag
> 
> Sonntag ab 10 uhr? evtl. alle überredet?



ich könnte erst so ab 10:30 an der Abfahrt Fahrenholz sein 

von dort wäre aber Weiterfahrt über Stäbelow, Wilsen, Konow, Seniorenteller, Wohld nach HRO denkbar (und ich dann weiter nach Marlow )


----------



## Cad2 (2. Dezember 2010)

ich bin samstag wohl auch dabei. bis jetzt muss ich nicht arbeiten und kann mich endlich mal wieder aufs rad stürzen


----------



## Obotrit (2. Dezember 2010)

Also ich fahre definitiv Samstag. Wenn ihr bis 10.30 da sein könnt, wer das toll. Die Abfahrtzeit sollte also noch besprochen werden.


----------



## Xaser87 (2. Dezember 2010)

fahren andreas & ich eben alleine


----------



## TigersClaw (2. Dezember 2010)

Nein fahrt ihr nicht. Zugunsten des WP-Teams fahre ich auch am Sonntag. Habt ihr euch zu früh gefreut ;-p


----------



## Cad2 (2. Dezember 2010)

wer ist nun wann dabei?
samstag 11uhr wohld: obotritt,tiger, cad2,mirageknight ?

sonntag: xaser, skinny ?

hab mein bruder gefragt, der hat nachtschicht, also nicht dabei.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TigersClaw (2. Dezember 2010)

Ich hoffe doch Sonntag Skinny, Xaser, Mirage und ich.


----------



## Cad2 (2. Dezember 2010)

wenn ich ganz viel lust und zeit hab bin ich sonntag auh dabei, wird aber spontan entschieden


----------



## skinny63 (3. Dezember 2010)

Zusammenfassung für Sonntag:

Treffpunkt 10:30 am Parkplatz Netto & Getränkeland in Kritzmow

Route: Fahrenholz - Stäbelow - Wilsen - Konow - Wohld - Quellental - Wohld - Parkentin - HRO

Bessere Vorschläge sind willkommen, aber nur in Bezug auf Route


----------



## Obotrit (3. Dezember 2010)

Cad2 schrieb:


> wer ist nun wann dabei?
> samstag 11uhr wohld: obotritt,tiger, cad2,mirageknight ?
> 
> sonntag: xaser, skinny ?



So sehe ich das auch. 10.30 Uhr wäre mir lieber, aber wenn nicht ist, dann ist nicht. Dann bleibts bei 11 Uhr. Seniorenteller im Quellental fällt aber für mich dann aus. Bei mir gibts Rippenbraten zu Hause. Tiger fährt dann Sonntag wohl mit. Also nur wir 3. Schade


----------



## Xaser87 (3. Dezember 2010)

ich könnt ja schon wieder  aber gut

ich bin raus da alex wegen den zugeschneiten straßen auf land nicht zu seiner mutter kommt und ich ihn somit habe. Wenn einer ein anhänger hat bin ich doch dabei


----------



## Mirageknight (3. Dezember 2010)

also ich bin morgen um 11 dabei! was ist mit Lory? Kommt sonst wer aus HRO mit zum wohld? zwecks gemeinsam hinfahren^^


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TigersClaw (3. Dezember 2010)

Xaser87 schrieb:


> ...Wenn einer ein anhänger hat bin ich doch dabei



Der Singletrailer kommt leider erst im Frühjahr


----------



## pseikow (3. Dezember 2010)

Aydeen! 
Ich könnte Sonntag. Fährt wer aus Rostock los?


----------



## Obotrit (3. Dezember 2010)

ok, dann bis morgen um 11 beim fischerparkplatz in Parkentin.
@Xaser: ich kenne jemanden der einen hat, aber den bekomm ich so schnell nicht ran
@mirageknight: setz dich in den zug und fahr bis parkentin  ab Rostock HBF 10.06 oder 11.06 Uhr


----------



## Mirageknight (3. Dezember 2010)

ich meinte eigentlich mit fahrrad hinfahren xD 

was meint ihr? sind kurze hosen morgen zu gewagt?


----------



## Cad2 (3. Dezember 2010)

Mirageknight schrieb:


> Kommt sonst wer aus HRO mit zum wohld? zwecks gemeinsam hinfahren^^



ich bin dabei. 10:15uhr am stadion? da am grossen stein?


----------



## Mirageknight (3. Dezember 2010)

Cad: SMS  

ich glaub ich werd mich morgen mal lieber doch etwas wärmer einpacken... hoffentlich wirds nur nicht zu warm...


----------



## skinny63 (4. Dezember 2010)

skinny63 schrieb:


> Zusammenfassung für Sonntag:
> 
> Treffpunkt 10:30 am Parkplatz Netto & Getränkeland in Kritzmow
> 
> ...



*ACHTUNG !!!*

Start jetzt 11 Uhr Treffpunkt und Route können bleiben


----------



## pseikow (4. Dezember 2010)

Wie schauts aus mit morgen? Gibts ne Fahrt am Sonntag? Greetz


----------



## Cad2 (4. Dezember 2010)

pseikow schrieb:


> Wie schauts aus mit morgen? Gibts ne Fahrt am Sonntag? Greetz



schau doch mal ein bissle weiter oben:

Zusammenfassung für Sonntag:

Treffpunkt 11:00 am Parkplatz Netto & Getränkeland in Kritzmow

Route: Fahrenholz - Stäbelow - Wilsen - Konow - Wohld - Quellental - Wohld - Parkentin - HRO

Bessere Vorschläge sind willkommen, aber nur in Bezug auf Route
ACHTUNG !!!


----------



## skinny63 (4. Dezember 2010)

Siehe einen über dir


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Obotrit (4. Dezember 2010)

Cad2 schrieb:


> schau doch mal ein bissle weiter oben:



Tja, hättest DU mal auch besser "oben" geschaut, dann hättest DU nicht über Euer Nichterscheinen den Tiger informieren müssen. Meine Nummer haste ja.

P.S. Ich hab echt tolles Wetter gehabt. Wünsch Euch morgen was.


----------



## Cad2 (4. Dezember 2010)

ja sorry obotritt, ich hab das so verstanden das tiger an beiden tagen fährt, nächstes mal sag ich jedem bescheid 

wir sind auch noch knapp 3h um hro gefahren, war auch geil.


----------



## Cad2 (4. Dezember 2010)

hier noch ein paar pics:


----------



## pseikow (5. Dezember 2010)

Also ich bin nachher um 11:00 am Parkplatz Netto.


----------



## zarea (5. Dezember 2010)

Cad2 schrieb:


> ... ich hab das so verstanden ...



Jetzt weißt Du, wofür es in der Schule die blöden Textaufgaben gibt. Lesen und verstehen.


----------



## skinny63 (5. Dezember 2010)

So, wieder daheim.

Schöne Tour mit teils schwierigem Umtergrund. Fotos soll es auch noch geben.

Der Heimweg nach Marlow war ganz schön zehrend. Insbesondere in Rostock kann man sich in Sachen Geschicklichkeit mit dem Bike noch mal richtig austoben. Am Ende dann über 5 h Fahrzeit.


----------



## TigersClaw (5. Dezember 2010)

Joah war genauso genial wie anstrengend. Bei mir warens am Ende knapp 40km und 3h 16min.


----------



## Xaser87 (6. Dezember 2010)

kurze frage ist der gut und kann man diesen auch waagerecht einspannen am oberen rohr ?


----------



## Ernster (6. Dezember 2010)

Xaser87 schrieb:


> kurze frage ist der gut und kann man diesen auch waagerecht einspannen am oberen rohr ?



Bitte nicht wie im Bild. Bitte nur an der Sattelstütze *klemmen*!!!!! Nur da und sonst nirgends.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## skinny63 (7. Dezember 2010)

pseikow schrieb:


> Also ich bin nachher um 11:00 am Parkplatz Netto.



stimmt, warst Du

... und wo sind jetzt die Bilder  ?


----------



## TigersClaw (7. Dezember 2010)

Na hier:

















Wieso bin ich nirgends drauf?


----------



## Xaser87 (7. Dezember 2010)

TigersClaw schrieb:


> Wieso bin ich nirgends drauf?



hast du dich im schnee versteckt


----------



## IonTempest (7. Dezember 2010)

...Gib mir doch mal jemand einen Tip hinsichtlich Reifendruck bei Nobbys für'n Winter. Hab 2,7 Bar drauf, bei Neuschnee war's prima aber jetzt wo die ganze Schiete getaut und wieder gefroren ist, hab ich bei 2,7 doch etwas Bedenken. 2,3-2,4? Wiege gut 80kg.


----------



## Xaser87 (7. Dezember 2010)

ich hab 3bar drin *hust duck & weg* 
aber 2 bis 2,5 ist nicht verkehrt


----------



## TigersClaw (7. Dezember 2010)

2.0 bis 2.2 würde ich maximal fahren. Hab Enduro in den 2.35er Reifen selbst bei aktuellen 90kg nur 2.0 Bar drin.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mirageknight (7. Dezember 2010)

ich fahr auf meinen beiden nobbys ca. 2,3-2,5


----------



## Ernster (7. Dezember 2010)

IonTempest schrieb:


> ...Gib mir doch mal jemand einen Tip hinsichtlich Reifendruck bei Nobbys für'n Winter. Hab 2,7 Bar drauf, bei Neuschnee war's prima aber jetzt wo die ganze Schiete getaut und wieder gefroren ist, hab ich bei 2,7 doch etwas Bedenken. 2,3-2,4? Wiege gut 80kg.



Auf alle fälle unter 2 Bar. Und bei derzeitigen vereisten Verhältnissen gar keinen NN. Nur so ein Tipp. Zur Zeit kommt es auf größtmögliche Auflagefläche des Reifens an, demzufolge würde ich dir einen Semislick mit Diamantprofil in max Breite und mit Latexschläuchen gefahren empfehlen. Bei mir auf dem Darß gehts nur noch mit Spikes.


----------



## IonTempest (8. Dezember 2010)

An Spikes hab ich auch schon gedacht aber ich hoffe, es wird auch ohne gehen.
Danke für die Infos, ich werd' mal 2,2-2,3 ausprobieren und dann weitersehen. Ist, denke ich, ein guter Mittelwert, genug Fläche und nicht übermäßig viel Rollwiderstand.


----------



## skinny63 (8. Dezember 2010)

Über Nobbies welcher Breite reden wir überhaupt? Oder habe ich was überlesen? Und reden wir über Sport treiben oder täglich von A nach B? Nicht jeder hat die Möglichkeit, je nach Wetter Rad- oder Reifensätze vorzuhalten. Ein gut eingefahrener Nobbie könnte da genug Slick sein.


----------



## Ernster (8. Dezember 2010)

IonTempest schrieb:


> An Spikes hab ich auch schon gedacht aber ich hoffe, es wird auch ohne gehen.
> Danke für die Infos, ich werd' mal 2,2-2,3 ausprobieren und dann weitersehen. Ist, denke ich, ein guter Mittelwert, genug Fläche und nicht übermäßig viel Rollwiderstand.



Ich fahre bei diesen Bedingungen keinen Meter Asphalt mehr. Der Rollwiderstand ist mir da ziemlich Latte. Wie man derzeit an meinen gefahrenen Schnitte von 20 km/h erkennen kann. 

Darum auf dem MTB nur noch mit Spikes. Und zwar habe ich diesen in Gebrauch. Relativ günstig im vergleich zu den Mitbewerbern und mit 240 Spikes ausgestattet. hier: Continental Spike Claw. Mir ist meine Gesundheit und sturzfreies fahren z.Zt erheblich wichtiger. Zur Haltbarkeit kann ich noch nicht so viel sagen da sie erst 800km auf der Uhr haben. Ach ja, ich fahre sie bei 74kg mit Latex Schläuchen und 1,9bar.


----------



## stubenhocker (8. Dezember 2010)

Nebenerwerb bei der Stadt? 




Ernster schrieb:


> Mir ist meine Gesundheit und sturzfreies fahren z.Zt erheblich wichtiger.


 
Bei uns ist derzeit sehr viel Eis auf den Wegen, man kann nichtmal mehr in den Wald ausweichen und draussen *trainieren *ist kaum möglich. Hoffentlich geht die Rollensaison nicht wieder so lange wie 09/10.

Schöne Grüße nach NVP


----------



## Ernster (8. Dezember 2010)

stubenhocker schrieb:


> Nebenerwerb bei der Stadt?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oh ja, du sprichst mir aus der Seele. Ich hoffe auch auf einen kurzen Winter. Solch einen Rollenwinter wie letztes Jahr schaffe ich definitiv nicht noch mal. Naja da war ich, bedingt durch meinen Schlüsselbeinbruch auch ziemlich Motiviert und habe unglaubliche 250h auf der Rolle verbracht. Mein Dank an die Filmindustrie für solche Klassiker wie die Olsenbande, James Bond, Fantomas und DDR Klassiker wie Zur See.  

Und bei Dir? Was macht die Vorbereitung auf den Vättern? Wenn du mal Bock hast und das Wetter besser ist, dann können wir ja mal ne Langdistanz a'6h/+180km gemeinsam zur Vorbereitung fahren. Es finden sich bestimmt noch weitere Mitstreiter.


----------



## IonTempest (8. Dezember 2010)

Schickes Pic.
Meine Nobbys haben 26x2,25 mit gut 1500km (Profil top) auf der Uhr und mir geht's eher um einen guten Alltagsmittelwert für'n Winter. Ich versuche zwar Asphalt zu meiden aber ganz ohne wird das in HRO ja nix.

Aber für 800km sehen die SpikeClaw von Ernster noch sehr gut aus,- na mal sehen. Vieleicht kommt doch noch'n LRS mit Spikes...


----------



## stubenhocker (8. Dezember 2010)

Ernster schrieb:


> DDR Klassiker wie Zur See.



Horst Drinda rules 

Ansonsten gehts ganz gut, Rollentraining macht nicht wirklich Spass, geht momentan aber nicht anders (s. o.). Ist aber auch eine schöne Kombination aus Bein- und Hirntraining (das entsprechende Fernsehprogramm vorausgesetzt). Mal sehn wie lang der Winter geht, ich wollte zur Vorbereitung auf Vättern mal DD-SN an ein oder 2 Tagen fahren. Wäre doch sicher auch für Dich interessant?! Wegen Trondheim-Oslo schreibe ich Dich noch an (2013) 
Gruss, Alex


----------



## Ernster (9. Dezember 2010)

stubenhocker schrieb:


> Horst Drinda rules
> 
> Ansonsten gehts ganz gut, Rollentraining macht nicht wirklich Spass, geht momentan aber nicht anders (s. o.). Ist aber auch eine schöne Kombination aus Bein- und Hirntraining (das entsprechende Fernsehprogramm vorausgesetzt). Mal sehn wie lang der Winter geht, ich wollte zur Vorbereitung auf Vättern mal DD-SN an ein oder 2 Tagen fahren. Wäre doch sicher auch für Dich interessant?! Wegen Trondheim-Oslo schreibe ich Dich noch an (2013)
> Gruss, Alex



Ja Ja, der Horste und seine Genossen. Im Kollektiv ist doch alles halb so schwer. Und wenn es mal wieder klemmt dann helfen die Soviet friends. Ach du schöne heile Welt.

Nur mal so für dumme, wie z.b. mich. Du meinst mit DD doch nicht etwa Dresden. An eine Durchquerung der Republik hatte ich schon immer mal gedacht. Also ich wäre dabei. Ebenso Trondheim-Oslo aber zu aller erst muß ich nächstes Jahr erst einmal an meine Vaterpflichten gewöhnen. Da muß der Radsport erst einmal in die dritte Reihe rücken, aber ganz aufgeben werde ich es nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sascha Koch (9. Dezember 2010)

Ernster schrieb:


> Oh ja, du sprichst mir aus der Seele. Ich hoffe auch auf einen kurzen Winter. Solch einen Rollenwinter wie letztes Jahr schaffe ich definitiv nicht noch mal. Naja da war ich, bedingt durch meinen Schlüsselbeinbruch auch ziemlich Motiviert und habe unglaubliche 250h auf der Rolle verbracht. Mein Dank an die Filmindustrie für solche Klassiker wie die Olsenbande, James Bond, Fantomas und DDR Klassiker wie Zur See.
> 
> Und bei Dir? Was macht die Vorbereitung auf den Vättern? Wenn du mal Bock hast und das Wetter besser ist, dann können wir ja mal ne Langdistanz a'6h/+180km gemeinsam zur Vorbereitung fahren. Es finden sich bestimmt noch weitere Mitstreiter.



180km? Mit dem Rennrad? Dann bin ich dabei. Kann aber nur am Wochenende.

Gruß
Sascha


----------



## TigersClaw (9. Dezember 2010)

Wadd so wenig? Wir sind 2009 zur Vättern Vorbereitung 4x über 200km gefahren, einmal davon 235 und einmal 270


----------



## Cad2 (9. Dezember 2010)

TigersClaw schrieb:


> Wadd so wenig?einmal davon 235 und einmal 270



angeber


----------



## TigersClaw (9. Dezember 2010)

Ich wollte damit nur ausdrücken, das 180km zu wenig als Vorbereitung für eine 300km Tour sind


----------



## aegluke (9. Dezember 2010)

sicher? es kommt da eher auf den allgemeinen trainingszustand an. marathonläufer trainieren ja auch vor dem wettkampf nicht die langdistanz.


----------



## Ernster (9. Dezember 2010)

TigersClaw schrieb:


> Ich wollte damit nur ausdrücken, das 180km zu wenig als Vorbereitung für eine 300km Tour sind


Oh ein Schwanzvergleich, da kann ich mithalten. Ich wage das Gegenteil zu behaupten. Ich behaupte, dass es nicht erforderlich ist mehr als 5h oder 150km für den Vättern zu trainieren. Ich habe den Vättern dieses Jahr alleine in 7:34 auf dem TT Bike umrundet und ich bin kein einziges mal im Training über die besagte Trainingszeit hinaus gegangen. Ich muß sogar zu meiner eigenen Schande gestehen, dass ich es nur ein einziges mal geschafft habe die 150 km zu fahren.

Sorry, ist zwar ziemlich prollig aber leider wahr.


----------



## Ernster (9. Dezember 2010)




----------



## skinny63 (9. Dezember 2010)

Ernster schrieb:


> Sorry, ist zwar ziemlich prollig aber leider war.



Jo, stimmt Beides.

Und ansonsten ist hier noch der Touren-Fred.


----------



## stubenhocker (10. Dezember 2010)

TigersClaw schrieb:


> Wadd so wenig? Wir sind 2009 zur Vättern Vorbereitung 4x über 200km gefahren, einmal davon 235 und einmal 270


 

Hast Du damit Sub9 geschafft? 

Ich habe mich, verletzungsbedingt, nicht so viel für Vättern 2010 vorbereiten können, da mussten 2x180 und 3x100km reichen. Hat auch. Ein Freund, der bereits Fichkona und Trondheim-Oslo gefahren ist, sagte, das Langstrecke überwiegend Kopfsache ist. Klar sollte man sich an eine solche Strecke, die dann ja auch in sportlichem Tempo bewältigt wird, nicht völlig untrainiert wagen, aber man muss in der Vorbereitung nicht zwingend 5mal diese Streckenlänge gefahren sein, Brevet-Fahrer (z.B. P-B-P mit 1200km) tun das ja auch nicht. Der Vergleich mit dem Marathon ist da schon richtig.


@Kai: DD = Dräsdn, also ca. 600km bis Schwerin
Wann hat denn die werte Gattin ihre voraussichtliche Niederkunft? Ab diesem Zeitpunkt geht das Leben nämlich erst richtig los  und wir sollten den Termin entsprechend vorher legen (aber bitte nicht vor März). Und nochwas: lass Dich auf keine Wetten mit irgendwelchen sächsischen Rad-Clubs ein, ich möchte nicht in einen Versuch, den Streckenrekord auf dem Elberadweg zu halbieren, reingezogen werden - es besteht Zeitfahrrad-Verbot! CX ist wohl auch hier die beste Wahl.

Schönen Gruß und ein ebensolches Wochenende @all,

Alex


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stubenhocker (10. Dezember 2010)

skinny63 schrieb:


> Und ansonsten ist hier noch der Touren-Fred.


 
Es geht hier doch um Touren, länderübergreifend .


----------



## stubenhocker (10. Dezember 2010)

Ernster schrieb:


> Da muß der Radsport erst einmal in die dritte Reihe rücken, aber ganz aufgeben werde ich es nicht.


 

Dazu hatte ich Dir ja schon geschrieben. Prioritäten setzen ist richtig und wichtig, sonst gehts an die Gesundheit, davon hat dann keiner was. Und glaub mir, gegen Kindererziehung kann radfahren ganz schön langweilig sein.   (Gilt auch für Dich KatzenKralle)


----------



## Ernster (10. Dezember 2010)

stubenhocker schrieb:


> @Kai: DD = Dräsdn, also ca. 600km bis Schwerin
> Wann hat denn die werte Gattin ihre voraussichtliche Niederkunft? Ab diesem Zeitpunkt geht das Leben nämlich erst richtig los  und wir sollten den Termin entsprechend vorher legen (aber bitte nicht vor März). Und nochwas: lass Dich auf keine Wetten mit irgendwelchen sächsischen Rad-Clubs ein, ich möchte nicht in einen Versuch, den Streckenrekord auf dem Elberadweg zu halbieren, reingezogen werden - es besteht Zeitfahrrad-Verbot! CX ist wohl auch hier die beste Wahl.



Das ist doch verrückt aber Genial. Also wenn das mal keine Tour ist dann weiß ich auch nicht. Demzufolge in diesem Fred wohl mehr als richtig. Hier ein netter Beitrag vom MDR [nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GfFIGEHOPNU&feature=player_embedded"]YouTube        - Fichkona 2008 im MDR "Donnerwetter"[/nomedia]


Da brauchst du keine Angst mehr haben, davon bin ich geheilt. Du weißt doch - Lernen durch schmerz. Und dazu steht das TT Bike eh zum verkauf. Das ist mir in meinem stattlichen Alter irgendwie zu schnell und rückenmordend. Dafür kommt jetzt ein schönes Treckingrad mit Licht, Schutzblechen und Babyanhänger ins Haus. Ach, der Termin soll der 05.06.2010 werden. Zuvor möchte ich aber noch den Kyffhäuser, Bad Harzburg, Altenau MTB Marathon fahren. Vielleicht will ja noch wer mit, da dies je nach Definition auch recht nette Touren sind.


----------



## aegluke (10. Dezember 2010)

Ernster schrieb:


> Ach, der Termin soll der 05.06.2010 werden. Zuvor möchte ich aber noch den Kyffhäuser, Bad Harzburg, Altenau MTB Marathon fahren. Vielleicht will ja noch wer mit, da dies je nach Definition auch recht nette Touren sind.



*meld*


----------



## Ernster (10. Dezember 2010)

aegluke schrieb:


> *meld*



du warst doch eh schon fest eingeplant.


----------



## stubenhocker (10. Dezember 2010)

Ernster schrieb:


> Dafür kommt jetzt ein schönes Treckingrad mit Licht, Schutzblechen und Babyanhänger ins Haus.


 
Jaja, man wird nicht jünger . 
Es gibt aber mittlerweile richtig schöne und leichte Trekkingräder, die ja so nicht heißen dürfen weil das nicht hipp genug klingt. Kauf Dir darum lieber ein *Urban-Bike*


Ernster schrieb:


> mit Licht, Schutzblechen ...


 

Als Babyanhänger kann ich Chariot Cougar (oder CX) empfehlen: sehr gut für Kind und Zugpferd und enorm wertstabil (habe unseren nach 6 Jahren/2 Kindern mit nur ca.10% Verlust verkauft); weiß nicht ob man hier oben einen Wiesmann haben muss -die Waldwege sind ja nicht so schmal und mit Kind ins holperige Gelände - naja... Ist aber vielleicht gut für Leute die im Flachland min. 130mm fahren . Ausserdem taugt der wirklich nur zum Fahren, unser Chariot war auf den vielen Urlaubsreisen Anhänger, Kinderwagen und Jogger in einem.

Dem TOURENfrieden zuliebe schicke ich Dir zum Trekkingrad und dem Rest eine PN, das kann aber ein, zwei Tage dauern

Alex


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Vegeta2205 (10. Dezember 2010)

moin,

oh ne Tour  nach DD, ist ja cool wäre wohl auch dabei, wenn die Form paßt

mfg Vegeta


----------



## stubenhocker (10. Dezember 2010)

Es wird wohl eher eine "Tour" gen Norden.


----------



## Vegeta2205 (10. Dezember 2010)

Norden= Schweden und so???


----------



## aegluke (10. Dezember 2010)

vegeta2205 schrieb:


> norden= schweden und so???



dd-sn


----------



## stubenhocker (10. Dezember 2010)

Nein, natürlich nicht. Meine Vorstellung: mit einem Beförderungsmittel >2 Räder nach DD, dann mit dem Rad zurück, deshalb gen Norden.

So richtig im Norden (Skandinavien) bin ich mit unserem Sohn in 2012 für ca. 3 Monate; dann auch zum Radfahren .


----------



## Vegeta2205 (10. Dezember 2010)

achso so gehts natürlich auch


----------



## pseikow (10. Dezember 2010)

Gibts ne Tour am Wochenende? Soll ja schön warm werden und demzufolge auch wunderbar MATSCHIG! Das schreit nach ner Wohld Tour. 

[URL=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/796518]
	

[/URL]


----------



## IonTempest (10. Dezember 2010)

...wat'n schöner Bauchklatscher oder sollt' das'n Flachköpper werdern??? Aber zumindest weich gelandet.


----------



## pseikow (10. Dezember 2010)

*Touraufruf*
Samstag, 11.10.2010, 13:00, Neuer Markt
Route: Ab nach Kösterbeck oder in den Wohld.


----------



## Obotrit (10. Dezember 2010)

also wenn du 100%ig um 13 Uhr in Parkentin bist, dann würde ich mitkommen. Ne kleine just4fun Tour.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TigersClaw (10. Dezember 2010)

Gegenvorschlag: Sonntag 10:00 ab Fischereihof. Bei Start 13 Uhr sollte auf jeden Fall Licht dabei sein.


----------



## Obotrit (11. Dezember 2010)

Bin komplett raus. Schade.


----------



## pseikow (11. Dezember 2010)

Bin doch erstmal raus. Coole Pardy gestern.


----------



## skinny63 (11. Dezember 2010)

schön hier mitzulesen: raus, raus und raus 

nagut, das Wetter ist auch als kritisch anzusehen


----------



## TigersClaw (11. Dezember 2010)

Also morgen 10 Uhr Fischereihof?


----------



## Cad2 (11. Dezember 2010)

bin nicht dabei...


----------



## TigersClaw (11. Dezember 2010)

Radelt morgen überhaupt jemand? Bin für fast alles offen.


----------



## Xaser87 (11. Dezember 2010)

ich geh morgen holiday on ice gucken


----------



## zarea (12. Dezember 2010)

Dieses Wochenende fahre ich nicht. Hab mein Bike zwar endlich wieder zu Hause (Nachdem ich alle Schrauben nachgezogen habe, war auch das Knacken der neuen Bremse weg), aber jetzt hab ich Knie-Aua. Überlastung sagt der Doc, hm...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TigersClaw (12. Dezember 2010)

Da alle anderen entweder verplant oder im Winterschlaf waren, durfte ich heute alleine los. Es wurden 45km in 13 WP-Punkten 











Und das war meine Route:

http://www.bikemap.net/route/773809


----------



## pseikow (13. Dezember 2010)

Klettern hat Spaß gemacht :> Auch mal was. Beim Biken kann ich mich irgendwie mehr auspowern aber werd auf jeden Fall nochmal hin.

Mittwoch Abend´s trifft sich vorm Rad Haus beim Doberaner Platz immer ne MTB Truppe hab ich gerüchte gehört? Ich werd ihnen mal auflauern diese Woche.

@TigersClaw: Klingt nach ner coolen Tour. Wär gern dabei gewesen. Next time!


----------



## Cad2 (13. Dezember 2010)

ich hab mal gehört das sich ein paar mtb'ler am rathaus treffen am neuen markt. das sind welche von NORDEX. mehr weiss ich aber auch nicht.


----------



## skinny63 (13. Dezember 2010)

pseikow schrieb:


> Mittwoch Abend´s trifft sich vorm Rad Haus beim Doberaner Platz immer ne MTB Truppe hab ich gerüchte gehört? Ich werd ihnen mal auflauern diese Woche.


Da kannste dich gut austoben, dort wird offensichtlich ein hohes Tempo gefahren.


----------



## TigersClaw (13. Dezember 2010)

pseikow schrieb:


> Mittwoch Abend´s trifft sich vorm Rad Haus beim Doberaner Platz immer ne MTB Truppe hab ich gerüchte gehört? Ich werd ihnen mal auflauern diese Woche.



Da trifft sich zur selben Zeit auch ne Rennradler-Gruppe. Aber ob die bei dem aktuellen Wetter noch radeln keine Ahnung.

An alle: Ist schon was fürs kommende WE in Planung?


----------



## Mirageknight (13. Dezember 2010)

bei denen vom Radhaus is auch n Kumpel von mir bei, die fahren ORDENTLICH, die meisten habens mal als Leistungssport gemacht (sowohl MTB als auch Rennrad), wollte auch immer mal mitfahren, traue es aber meiner kondition nicht wirklich zu^^


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## skinny63 (13. Dezember 2010)

TigersClaw schrieb:


> An alle: Ist schon was fürs kommende WE in Planung?



Jubb, alles schon geplant 

Sa: Weihnachtsmarkt und anschließend Weihnachtsfeier 

So: 4 Lichter Tour, gerne mit 1 bis Vielen von Euch.

4 Lichter Tour???, entweder 4 Kerzen oder Helm-, Lenker, Rück- und Blinkerlampe...

oder sowas in der Art


----------



## pseikow (14. Dezember 2010)

Ihr wisst von den anderen MTB´lern und sagt mir nix davon? Aaah! Nexte Woche werd ich mal versuchen da mitzuhalten.

Am Samstag werde ich zu einer Tour nach Schwerin mit dem Zug: http://www.gpsies.com/map.do?fileId=fmydjfqqscrpxqkf


----------



## TigersClaw (16. Dezember 2010)

Sonntag führe ich euch rund um Güstrow durch den Schnee, falls jemand dabei sein möchte, gibts genauere Infos.

Die Jahresabschlusstour wird übrigens verlegt, und zwar nach Marlow. Genauere Infos ebenfalls nur für ernsthafte Interessenten.


----------



## skinny63 (17. Dezember 2010)

Bin Sonntag dabei und in Marlow wohl auch.

Für die Jahres-Abschluß-Tour bitte halbwegs verbindlich anmelden, dann können wir einen Tisch reservieren oder zwei bis drei.


----------



## skinny63 (20. Dezember 2010)

so, gestern also "coole Tour" im Güstrower Süden:



 

 


 

 




Danke an den Guide , schreit nach Wiederholung in der warmen Jahreszeit


----------



## TigersClaw (20. Dezember 2010)

Gern geschehen. War ne prima Tour, der Schnee hat perfekt gepasst. Danke an die zahlreichen Mitradler


----------



## skinny63 (21. Dezember 2010)

TigersClaw schrieb:


> Gern geschehen. War ne prima Tour, der Schnee hat perfekt gepasst. Danke an die zahlreichen Mitradler



Gerne geschehen, im Namen der gesamten Gruppe 

Schaut in den IG Fred, wegen Abschlußtour

Profil, Dauer der Tour kann angepasst werden, 

für die nachweihnachtliche Essensbestellung ist jeder selbst verantwortlich

(leih-)Lampen werden wir in gewissen Rahmen auch hinbekommen


----------



## Obotrit (22. Dezember 2010)

skinny63 schrieb:


> ....
> 
> für die nachweihnachtliche Essensbestellung ist jeder selbst verantwortlich
> 
> ....



Den Satz versteh ich nich.


----------



## skinny63 (22. Dezember 2010)

Obotrit schrieb:


> Den Satz versteh ich nich.



ich auch nicht ... 

war so gemeint:
über Tour können wir uns verständigen (gemeinsam regeln)

Essen ist dann á la carte ...

jetzt klar?


----------



## Obotrit (22. Dezember 2010)

Verstanden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Xaser87 (23. Dezember 2010)

Wünsch allen ein Frohes Fest


----------



## Cad2 (23. Dezember 2010)

Xaser87 schrieb:


> Wünsch allen ein Frohes Fest



ist doch erst morgen so weit 

aber danke, von mir auch frohes besinnliches fest an alle


----------



## skinny63 (24. Dezember 2010)

so, da hattet Ihr Bescherung !

hoffentlich war es gut 

Noch ein Frohes Fest !


----------



## zarea (25. Dezember 2010)

Das war eine schöne Bescherung. 

(Außer, dass ich schon wieder kurz vorm einschneien bin.  )


----------



## TigersClaw (25. Dezember 2010)

zarea schrieb:


> Das war eine schöne Bescherung.
> 
> (Außer, dass ich schon wieder kurz vorm einschneien bin.  )



Tja, wir sind (in der Nähe von Berlin) schon einen Schritt weiter


----------



## zarea (26. Dezember 2010)

TigersClaw schrieb:


> Tja, wir sind [...] schon einen Schritt weiter



Na Holla.

Jetzt hat der Wind ein bisschen nachgelassen. Jetzt kommt der Bauer mit seinem Schiebeschild wieder hinterher.


----------



## skinny63 (27. Dezember 2010)

hier nix Wind und (fast) kein Neuschnee,

also hier noch mal schauen und melden:

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/group.php?do=discuss&gmid=199769

oder bleiben lassen


----------



## Mirageknight (27. Dezember 2010)

Hey, ich will nur noch mal nachfragen ob auch wirklich alles klar geht am Mittwoch^^ ich will nicht das es in letzter minute abgesagt wird^^ komm nämlich extra wegen euch nach hro und lasse 2 partys ausfallen 

Die polizei warnt ja davor den Wald zu betreten (wegen schneelast der bäume), aber ich denke das sollte uns nicht stören oder?

Mirage


----------



## skinny63 (27. Dezember 2010)

Mirageknight schrieb:


> Die polizei warnt ja davor den Wald zu betreten (wegen schneelast der bäume), aber ich denke das sollte uns nicht stören oder?
> 
> Mirage



Welche Polizei für welchen Wald? Habe ich bisher nur für den Harz gehört.

Strecke wird aber eh mehr Neben-Straßen-lastig. Morgen Abend gibt es Klarheit.  Werde dann noch mal Teile abfahren, um zu schauen, was geht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mirageknight (27. Dezember 2010)

welcher wald weiß ich nicht, hatte es nur heute morgen auf antenne MV gehört^^ sie sind nicht direkt drauf eingegangen^^ is mir aber eigentlich auch egal  haben ja helme auf xD


----------



## TigersClaw (27. Dezember 2010)

Das ist keineswegs witzig. Ich habe am Freitag auf der Strecke zwischen Kluess und A19 ein Waldstück gesehen wo fast jeder zweite Baum umgeknickt war, auf gut 1 km Strecke.


----------



## skinny63 (28. Dezember 2010)

TigersClaw schrieb:


> Das ist keineswegs witzig.



ja also, wie fange ich am besten an....

ich war dann jetzt mal unterwegs, eine Strecke zu suchen, die uns morgen etwas Spass bereitet, bevor mal wieder gutes Esssen auf uns einwirkt...

leider waren meine Bemühungen nicht von Erfolg gekrönt...

und abknickende Äste wären das geringste Problem, soweit kommen wir nämlich gar nicht 

Daher aus meiner Sicht:   *Morgen keine Abschlußtour !*


----------



## TigersClaw (28. Dezember 2010)

*ACHTUNG Kurzfriste Planänderung:*

Da morgen -15 Grad und drunter angesagt und die Wege nicht befahrbar sind, gibt es einen Alternativvorschlag:

Was haltet ihr von Bowlen und Essen?
Das heisst dann das ich 4 zusätzliche Leute mitnehmen könnte von Rostock aus.

Da die Planänderung recht kurzfristig ist, bitte ich um schnelle Rückmeldungen.


----------



## Mirageknight (28. Dezember 2010)

WAS? och menno... ist es wirklich so schlimm das es kein durchkommen gibt? wir sind doch alle sportliche junge männer ... ich hab mich so auf endlich mal wieder fahrradfahren gefreut >_<


----------



## Mirageknight (28. Dezember 2010)

edit: ok ich habs eingesehen, bringt wohl momentan nichts durch Väterchen Frosts Gärten zu rasen... 

komme dann aber auch morgen nicht mit, da ich dann noch nen Tag hier in neubrandenburg bleibe, wünsche euch allen viel spaß morgen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## skinny63 (28. Dezember 2010)

Wer mag, kann natürlich Bike'n gehen (im wahrsten Sinne des Wortes)
Und schafft es dann um 20 Uhr zum Essen


----------



## TigersClaw (28. Dezember 2010)

Das Biken am Donnerstag ändert natürlich nichts daran, das morgen (Mittwoch) Abend gebowlt wird.

Aktuelle Teilnehmerliste:
Skinny
Pseikow
MirageKnight
TigersClaw

Vielleicht:
Cad2 + Tempestboy
Elfriede + Frau
Radlmeier + Frau
Zarea

Hat jemand vom Obotrit eine Nummer? Bitte mir per PN zukommen lassen.


----------



## skinny63 (28. Dezember 2010)

Zieht euch Donnerstag was Warmes an die Füße 
Ihr werdet viel laufen 

Ich bin raus:
A) arbeiten
B) ab 8.1. Skifahren will und nicht vorher Knochen brechen und/oder Bänder reißen

Trotzdem schon mal viel Spaß dabei

für morgen
*Bowlingbahn 18-20 Uhr im Recknitztalhotel, Marlow, Carl-Kossow-Straße 35,* 
ab 20 Uhr dann Tisch im Brauhaus


----------



## skinny63 (28. Dezember 2010)

übrigens Fahrbarkeit im Wald:

passt derzeit fast 1:1 auf die heimischen Abschnitte, 
bis auf die fehlenden Steilstücke abwärts 

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=496968&page=3


----------



## pseikow (29. Dezember 2010)

Skinny: Warum laufen wir viel ?


----------



## skinny63 (29. Dezember 2010)

pseikow schrieb:


> Skinny: Warum laufen wir viel ?



dachte ich so oder ist der Wald westlich Rostock geräumt?  also für Donnerstag

dann könnte man dort ja fahren


----------



## IonTempest (31. Dezember 2010)

Rutscht gut rein...aber nicht so doll!


----------



## skinny63 (31. Dezember 2010)

IonTempest schrieb:


> Rutscht gut rein...aber nicht so doll!



warum nicht, kann doch Spass machen...

Also Euch allen dann mal auch einen guten Übergang, einen guten Start und viele tolle /(Bike-)Erlebnisse in 2011 !!

für mich geht ein radeltechnisch durchwachsenes 2010 zu Ende (es fehlen ca. 1500 km am Jahresziel), aber bei den gemachten km/hm waren tolle Sachen dabei, auszugsweise:
die 4 von (angeblich) 5 schönsten Trails am Garda @Lory
die Verbesserung auf der Vätternrunde trotz teils bescheidenem Wetter
neue Strecken in Meck-Pomm (z.B. am Bützower Keller)
natürlich aber auch neue Mitfahrer kennengelernt (@Pseikow, cad2, mirageknight und radelmeier)
und zu guter Letzt ein schöner Jahresabschluß, wenn auch ohne Tour 

aber die wird nachgeholt, bis dann


----------



## Mirageknight (31. Dezember 2010)

ich wünsch euch auch allen einen guten rutsch ins neue jahr  das jahr 2011 wird dann mächtig mit genialen touren gerockt  

so fahr, feiert schön, und kommt gesund und munter ins jahr 2011


----------



## Cad2 (31. Dezember 2010)

na denn auch noch von mir guten rutsch und so. feiert alle ordentlich. 
auf ein tourreiches jahr 2011!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TigersClaw (1. Januar 2011)

Tour-Aufruf:

Morgen begrüssen wir das neue Jahr mit einer gepflegten Tour. Und zwar geht es von Rostock nach Bastorf zum Leuchtturm. Vorerst reiner Asphalt mit dem MTB geplant, lockeres Tempo versteht sich von selbst. Wir treffen uns am Mediamarkt Sievershagen, Startzeit ist 10:00 Uhr. Wir hoffen das ihr bis morgen nüchtern seit und durch zahlreiche Teilnahme glänzen werdet


----------



## skinny63 (1. Januar 2011)

au ja, bin dabei

ansonsten seid Ihr hoffentlich gut ins Jahr gestartet, dann noch mal die allerbesten Wünsche


----------



## zarea (1. Januar 2011)

Hm... Sonntag hab ich jetzt schon eine Verabredung zum Mittag, das kann ich nicht mehr absagen.

Aber nächste Woche hab ich frei.


----------



## skinny63 (1. Januar 2011)

zarea schrieb:


> Aber nächste Woche hab ich frei.



nächste Woche Sonntag dann 10 Uhr am Schneestüberl unterhalb der Tschaneck 
http://www.katschi.at/pano.html


----------



## zarea (1. Januar 2011)

Aja ... man soll sich ja auch mal was vor nehmen.


----------



## Cad2 (1. Januar 2011)

ich bin auch dabei. muss mal wieder bissle radeln


----------



## Cad2 (2. Januar 2011)

bin doch raus, sorry. ist noch was dazwischen gekommen. viel spass euch.


----------



## Mirageknight (2. Januar 2011)

oha, na einglück ich hab hier noch mal reingeschaut^^ ich bin auch dabei!


----------



## Mirageknight (2. Januar 2011)

hui, war wie immer eine sehr schöne tour (mit leckerem kuchen), ich bin gespannt aus die bilder von skinny 

für die statistik: mein computer sagte mir zum schluss 5h 07 min 48sek reine fahrzeit an, sowie 83,24 km


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cad2 (2. Januar 2011)

cool. und wie waren die strassen? sehr glatt oder seit ihr auch wald gefahren?


----------



## skinny63 (2. Januar 2011)

wie waren die Straßen? na mal so und mal so, 
Wald? lieber nicht



 




 




 




 

aber nett war es und ein guter Einstieg ins neue Jahr

ohne An- und Abfahrt waren es 69 km /265 hm


----------



## Mirageknight (2. Januar 2011)

nee, Wald wäre wohl bei dem vereisten Schnee eine schlechte Idee gewesen, kein Durchkommen

die Straßen waren sehr glatt, sind fast ständig auf Eis gefahren, hab mich auch 1 mal gepackt *yeah*


----------



## Lory (2. Januar 2011)

Jubb, das hat mal wieder Spass gemacht. Endlich ne Ausfahrt im Trupp.
Hab die 100km auch gleich vollgemacht, insgesamt 105km in 6.21h. Die letzte Stunde war aber getreu meinem Motto.


----------



## Mirageknight (2. Januar 2011)

wo bist denn noch hingefahren?


----------



## skinny63 (2. Januar 2011)

Lory schrieb:


> Jubb, das hat mal wieder Spass gemacht. Endlich ne Ausfahrt im Trupp.
> Hab die 100km auch gleich vollgemacht, insgesamt 105km in 6.21h. Die letzte Stunde war aber getreu meinem Motto.



Passt scho!

WP Teamranking Seite 1 - wir kommen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lory (2. Januar 2011)

Mirageknight schrieb:
			
		

> wo bist denn noch hingefahren?


Bin dann ab Zoo Richtung 
Stadtweide- Bogen über Biestow Ausbau (Licht anlegen) - Kritzmow - Klein Stove - Buchholz Heide - Niendorf - Schwaaner Landstrasse - Nach Hause - Badewanne


----------



## TigersClaw (2. Januar 2011)

SdM hätteste auch bei meiner Extra-Schleife haben können, 27.7er Schnitt 

Ich hatte insgesamt 74.9km auffe Uhr, bei etwa 4:20 reine Fahrzeit.

War auf jeden Fall eine prima Tour. Bitte mehr davon


----------



## skinny63 (2. Januar 2011)

Lory schrieb:


> Badewanne



Badewanne ist keine Ausdauersportart, außer bei mir 

also 2 min abtragen


----------



## TigersClaw (2. Januar 2011)

Mein Plan für die näxten 2 Wochen:

Am 9.1. lockere Tour rund um Güstrow, Start 10 Uhr, Zeit bis 14 Uhr, Einkehr auf allgemeinen Wunsch kein Problem, 40-50 km.

Am 16.1. lange Tour, Ziel 150-200 km, natürlich Wetter-abhängig, grösstenteils Asphalt, Pausen sind fest eingeplant, Luller-Tempo steht nicht auf dem Plan, Tagestour, Start spätestens 9 Uhr, Start in Güstrow, bei genug Mitradlern gerne Rostock o.ä.

Mitradler sind wie immer gerne gesehen


----------



## TigersClaw (4. Januar 2011)

TigersClaw schrieb:


> ...
> Am 9.1. lockere Tour rund um Güstrow, Start 10 Uhr, Zeit bis 14 Uhr, Einkehr auf allgemeinen Wunsch kein Problem, 40-50 km....



Für Sonntag sind 8 Grad plus, Sonne und kein Regen angesagt. Also kurze Hosen raus


----------



## Obotrit (4. Januar 2011)

Von mir auch erstmal ein frohes neues Jahr. Ich denke mal das ich dies Jahr öfters mitkommen werde. Vorerst macht ihr aber einen Platz in den Top10 des Winterpokals klar. Gruß Christoph


----------



## skinny63 (4. Januar 2011)

TigersClaw schrieb:


> Für Sonntag sind 8 Grad plus, Sonne und kein Regen angesagt. Also kurze Hosen raus



Das sollte ja mirageknight besonders ansprechen

Würde mir noch Schwimmflügel an die Bikes Tapen, falls mal eins in der Pfütze verschütt geht.


----------



## skinny63 (4. Januar 2011)

Obotrit schrieb:


> Von mir auch erstmal ein frohes neues Jahr. Ich denke mal das ich dies Jahr öfters mitkommen werde. Vorerst macht ihr aber einen Platz in den Top10 des Winterpokals klar. Gruß Christoph



Top 10 WP = bin ich Berufsradfahrer?


----------



## Cad2 (4. Januar 2011)

TigersClaw schrieb:


> Für Sonntag sind 8 Grad plus, Sonne und kein Regen angesagt. Also kurze Hosen raus



ich seh für sonntag nur 3-4grad  mal schauen wie wetter sich so entwickelt und der ganze schnee muss ja erstmal tauen.


----------



## TigersClaw (4. Januar 2011)

Cad2 schrieb:


> ich seh für sonntag nur 3-4grad  mal schauen wie wetter sich so entwickelt und der ganze schnee muss ja erstmal tauen.



Selbst 3-4 Grad sind doch prima. Und Tauwetter is kein Hinderungsgrund


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cad2 (4. Januar 2011)

bei tauwetter wirds aber ganz schön schlammig und nass.


----------



## Obotrit (4. Januar 2011)

Cad2 schrieb:


> bei tauwetter wirds aber ganz schön schlammig und nass.



das ist doch eigentlich des Bikers Wetter, oder? Mein Bike wird gerade frisiert. Mal schauen.


----------



## Cad2 (4. Januar 2011)

aber wenn es so kalt ist und dann noch nass von unten? das is nicht so angenehm.


----------



## Mirageknight (4. Januar 2011)

oh das klingt ja verdammt verführerisch mit den schlammigen aussichten >_< ich geb mal einfach meine zustimmung für eine Tour am Sonntag! aber kein Rennen^^ tiger wollte ja irgendwie ne tour machen bei der es etwas mehr tempo gibt^^

Cad: wenn das so kalt ist, spürst du deine beine eh nicht lange, dann kann es dir auch egal sein


----------



## TigersClaw (4. Januar 2011)

Du irrst Dich. Die schnelle Tour kommt den Sonntag danach


----------



## Mirageknight (4. Januar 2011)

na dann 

*Touraufruf

*gemütliche Schlammtour sucht nette Biker,
treff Rostock Südstadt, Neptunschwimmhalle oder beim Wohld, ich denke mal den Wohld kann man am sonntag schon wieder probieren oder? Zustimmung oder Gegenvorschläge sind erwünscht

Es wird gemütlich gefahren, damit der schlamm auch zeit hat sich festzusetzen


----------



## Cad2 (5. Januar 2011)

Mirageknight schrieb:


> na dann
> 
> *Touraufruf
> 
> ...



und wann? schon morgens? Ich weiss noch nicht ob ich dabei bin wegen arbeit.


----------



## Mirageknight (6. Januar 2011)

tjoa ich denk mal gleich vormittags los

wer kommt mit?


----------



## Cad2 (6. Januar 2011)

wetterabhängig, hab heute gehört das es regnen soll?!? mal abwarten...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zarea (6. Januar 2011)

TigersClaw schrieb:


> Am 9.1. lockere Tour rund um Güstrow, Start 10 Uhr, Zeit bis 14 Uhr, Einkehr auf allgemeinen Wunsch kein Problem, 40-50 km.



Ist das noch aktuell?
Ich hab mir dieses Mal den Sonntag frei gehalten.


----------



## TigersClaw (6. Januar 2011)

Ja ist es, und Du bist herzlich eingeladen


----------



## zarea (6. Januar 2011)

Wo ist Treff? 
(In Güstrow, mitte links? )


----------



## TigersClaw (6. Januar 2011)

Kennste den Spaldingsplatz? Dort treffen wir uns, 10 Uhr, Platz zum Parken is da jenuch.


----------



## zarea (7. Januar 2011)

Nö kenne ich nicht, jedenfalls nicht persönlich.
Aber da: 

http://maps.google.de/maps?q=Spaldi...code_result&ct=image&resnum=1&ved=0CBkQ8gEwAA

finde ich hin.


----------



## TigersClaw (7. Januar 2011)

Jubb perfekt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TigersClaw (7. Januar 2011)

So mein Chef-Designer hat mal ein Logo für uns entworfen. 







Was meint ihr?


----------



## skinny63 (8. Januar 2011)

Mir gefällt der Entwurf von obotrit besser.

Schild mit Möwe


----------



## Xaser87 (8. Januar 2011)

skinny63 schrieb:


> Mir gefällt der Entwurf von obotrit besser.
> 
> Schild mit Möwe



muss ich ihm recht geben


----------



## TigersClaw (8. Januar 2011)

Dieses:






Mir gefällt es nicht, es ist weder ein Bezug zu Meck-Pom noch zum MTB-Sport drin. Das Logo würde eher zu einem Segelflieger-Verein passen


----------



## Mirageknight (8. Januar 2011)

mir gefallen beide nicht soooo sonderlich... könnte es aber selbst nicht mal ansatzweise so gut^^ also halte ich mich mal lieber raus :X

zu morgen tour: ich werd morgen gar nicht fahren, bin krank, halsschmerzen und so, wills mal lieber nicht noch schlimmer machen^^


----------



## TigersClaw (8. Januar 2011)

Gute Besserung Mirage.

Ich werde auf jeden Fall fahren. Treffpunkt 10 Uhr Spaldingsplatz in Güstrow.


----------



## zarea (8. Januar 2011)

Hat Dein "Chef-Designer" gut hinbekommen. 

äm ... ich bin unentschlossen. 

Das mit dem Zahnrad fetzt schon, aber es ist ganz schön bunt. OK, einfarbig wirkt die Fahne nicht, aber die Einfarbigkeit des Schildes gefällt mir irgentwie besser, schlichter

Nagut, das Zahnrad ist ein besserer Bezug, die Möve könnte ja auch vom hamburger Hafen, oder aus Friesland sein. Dennoch wirkt das Zahnrad so industriell, die Möve verkörpert die Natur, da wo ich auch fahren will. Vielleicht währe ein Baum besser. 

Außerdem hab ich keinen FF. 

Also doch nicht sooo unentschlossen.


----------



## TigersClaw (8. Januar 2011)

Das Bunte innen sind die MV-Farben, die müssen sein 

Zarea, morgen wie geplant?


----------



## zarea (8. Januar 2011)

TigersClaw schrieb:


> Zarea, morgen wie geplant?


jupp.


----------



## TigersClaw (8. Januar 2011)

Perfekt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lotte.2000 (8. Januar 2011)

Hier mal ein Vorschlag von mir! Hatte mal was anderes mit dem Logo vor und stelle mich hier der offenen Kritik. 







Gruß René


----------



## TigersClaw (8. Januar 2011)

Nicht schlecht. Kleinere Änderungen vielleicht noch, dann würds auch passen.


----------



## Ernster (9. Januar 2011)

@René, gesundes Neues. Ich bin ja fasst beim lesen der letzten Bike auf den Arsch gefallen. Da grinst mich doch ganz frech ein bekanntes Gesicht an..... hallo den kenne ich doch??? Das ist doch der verrückte Rene'. Also, wirklich einen Riesen Respekt vor deiner Leistung und für mich bist du der wahre Tourengott in diesem Fred. Hättest ja auch mal ein Wörtchen erwähnen können. Naja, es wird sich schon noch einmal eine Gelegenheit ergeben wo du aus dem Nähkästchen plaudern kannst. 

Grüße Kai


----------



## Lory (9. Januar 2011)

Hallo,

auf Wusch wird hier ein Video nachgetragen.
Es entstand im November letzten Jahren bei der Umrundung des Plauer Sees mit einem Abstecher nach Malchow.


Grüße
(I'm not the rider)


----------



## TigersClaw (9. Januar 2011)

Das Rad kenn ich irgendwoher ... aber den Fahrer nicht )

Danke Lory. Und gute Besserung.



Ernster schrieb:


> @René, gesundes Neues. Ich bin ja fasst beim lesen der letzten Bike auf den Arsch gefallen. Da grinst mich doch ganz frech ein bekanntes Gesicht an..... hallo den kenne ich doch??? Das ist doch der verrückte Rene'. Also, wirklich einen Riesen Respekt vor deiner Leistung und für mich bist du der wahre Tourengott in diesem Fred. Hättest ja auch mal ein Wörtchen erwähnen können. Naja, es wird sich schon noch einmal eine Gelegenheit ergeben wo du aus dem Nähkästchen plaudern kannst.
> 
> Grüße Kai



Mehr Infos dazu bitte. Bin doch so neugierig


----------



## Ernster (9. Januar 2011)

TigersClaw schrieb:


> Das Rad kenn ich irgendwoher ... aber den Fahrer nicht )
> 
> Danke Lory. Und gute Besserung.
> 
> ...



http://www.pd-f.de/2010/100628-Erster-Teilnehmer-der-Grenzsteintrophy-erreicht-das-Meer.html

verrückt und einfach genial. Ich will auch!!!!


----------



## TigersClaw (9. Januar 2011)

Boah, allerdings superkrass und genial. Respekt an den Gewinner. Grob gerechnet 240 km am Tag und das über 7 Tage lang, das is allerdings Hammer.


----------



## Lotte.2000 (9. Januar 2011)

Ernster schrieb:


> @René, gesundes Neues. Ich bin ja fasst beim lesen der letzten Bike auf den Arsch gefallen. Da grinst mich doch ganz frech ein bekanntes Gesicht an..... hallo den kenne ich doch??? Das ist doch der verrückte Rene'. Also, wirklich einen Riesen Respekt vor deiner Leistung und für mich bist du der wahre Tourengott in diesem Fred. Hättest ja auch mal ein Wörtchen erwähnen können. Naja, es wird sich schon noch einmal eine Gelegenheit ergeben wo du aus dem Nähkästchen plaudern kannst.
> 
> Grüße Kai



Hallo Kai, auch Dir alles gute im neuen Jahr und viele sportliche Erfolge. Das war wirklich ein tolles Erlebnis, Abenteuer pur in Germany. Die Gelegenheit zum plaudern wird es sicher geben. Der neue Termin für die GST 2011 steht bereits fest, Start am 17. Juni 2011 um 8:30 am Priwall. Wenn Du magst schaust Du mal hier und hier.

Es grüßt René



TigersClaw schrieb:


> Boah, allerdings superkrass und genial. Respekt an den Gewinner. Grob gerechnet 240 km am Tag und das über 7 Tage lang, das is allerdings Hammer.



Hallo Tiger, auch Dir alles gute im neuen Jahr. Vielleicht kann ich mich mal wieder in eine Tour einklinken. Tatsächlich waren es 8 Tage zum fahren, so kommen im Schnitt 150km raus, was in Anbetracht der Strecke und Höhenmeter aber auch nicht ohne war. Es wurden die Stunden ab Start gezählt und das waren 173,5! Hoffentlich bist Du jetzt nicht entäuscht.

Es grüßt René


----------



## stubenhocker (10. Januar 2011)

Ernster schrieb:


> http://www.pd-f.de/2010/100628-Erster-Teilnehmer-der-Grenzsteintrophy-erreicht-das-Meer.html
> 
> verrückt und einfach genial. Ich will auch!!!!


 
Super Sache! Hab den Bericht in der Bravo gelesen, aber nicht gewusst, das Du es bist. Respekt!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lotte.2000 (10. Januar 2011)

stubenhocker schrieb:


> Super Sache! Hab den Bericht in der Bravo gelesen, aber nicht gewusst, das Du es bist. Respekt!



Danke für Deinen Respekt Alex. 

Gruß René


----------



## pseikow (10. Januar 2011)

Oh, hier wird Respekt ausgeschüttet. 

Was haltet ihr von meinem neuen Ross?


----------



## Cad2 (10. Januar 2011)

pseikow schrieb:


> Oh, hier wird Respekt ausgeschüttet.
> 
> Was haltet ihr von meinem neuen Ross?



geil  wo gibts denn sowas zu kaufen?


----------



## Anto (10. Januar 2011)

Hallo Rene, 
GST - da hatte ich letztes Jahr auch schon geliebäugelt, schien mir aber bis dato noch drei Nummern zu groß und auch zu aufwendig (bin kein Campingfan...) Nunja, bis zum Ziel zu fahren ist ja schon eine Hammerleistung, aber diese "Tour" dann auch noch zu gewinnen!  
Gibts im Netz noch irgendwo berichtende Worte von dir?


----------



## Lotte.2000 (10. Januar 2011)

Anto schrieb:


> Hallo Rene,
> GST - da hatte ich letztes Jahr auch schon geliebäugelt, schien mir aber bis dato noch drei Nummern zu groß und auch zu aufwendig (bin kein Campingfan...) Nunja, bis zum Ziel zu fahren ist ja schon eine Hammerleistung, aber diese "Tour" dann auch noch zu gewinnen!
> Gibts im Netz noch irgendwo berichtende Worte von dir?



Hallo Anto, hab 2009 einen Live Blog geschrieben und 2010 noch ein paar Bilder mit ein wenig Text vom Handy gepostet. Ich glaube wir sehen uns am 26. Februar, können ja ein paar Runden zusammen fahren.

Gruß René


----------



## Anto (11. Januar 2011)

Können wir gerne machen, genug Zeit ist ja vorhanden  Dann sieht man sich in Rotenburg!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Obotrit (11. Januar 2011)

Lotte.2000 schrieb:


> Hier mal ein Vorschlag von mir! Hatte mal was anderes mit dem Logo vor und stelle mich hier der offenen Kritik.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



... also für mich echt ein bissl viel Farbe und die kleinen Bikes wirst Du auf´m Shirt nie sehen. 
@Tiger: ich mach mal bei mir auch ein wenig Farbe rein. Meine Meinung ist jedoch: um so einfacher und schlichter, desto besser in Qualität und Ausdrucksstärke - beim HSV sind z.B. nur Farben drin und das Zeichen wirkt sehr agressiv.
Später soll doch unser Logo auch mal auf ein Shirt - also max. 5x5 cm.


----------



## Obotrit (11. Januar 2011)

wie sieht denn das hier aus?


----------



## TigersClaw (11. Januar 2011)

Schon besser, aber mach MTB-Team MV nach oben. Und statt der Möve einen Bezug zum Team, einen Mountainbiker oder so.


----------



## Cad2 (11. Januar 2011)

genau, finde auch anstatt der möwe ein mtb'ler. möwe passt nicht ganz zum thema. passt zwar an die küste aber nicht zum sport. ansonsten gefällts mir.


----------



## Obotrit (11. Januar 2011)

... so etwa? hab ein bissl gepfuscht


----------



## TigersClaw (11. Januar 2011)

Ja genau so. Nun noch die Schrift.


----------



## Cad2 (11. Januar 2011)

mir gefällt die schrift ganz gut da wo sie jetzt ist.


----------



## TigersClaw (11. Januar 2011)

Mir nicht, "MTB-Team MV" gehört zusammen.


----------



## Obotrit (11. Januar 2011)

hm ja, du schreibst jetzt "MTB-Team MV", sonst hieß es "MTB Team MV & Friends". Daraufhin habe ich den Text so angepasst. Ich mache dann morgen dann was neues und besseres. Mit der Schrift muss ich mir ja was einfallen lassen (Positionierung etc.)


----------



## TigersClaw (11. Januar 2011)

Jo das "& Friends" kann woanders hin, aber alles davor gehört zusammen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ernster (11. Januar 2011)

Ich frage einfach mal in die Runde. Wer fährt eigentlich dieses WE das Hobbyrennen für Fahrer ohne Lizenz im Rahmen der LM Cross MV in Gützkow? Sind ja nur schlanke 40min mit MTB Oder Crosser und demzufolge zum einfahren für diese Saison bestens geeignet.


----------



## stubenhocker (11. Januar 2011)

Icke.


----------



## Ernster (11. Januar 2011)

stubenhocker schrieb:


> Icke.



[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w4aLThuU008"]YouTube        - Nein! - Doch! - Ohh![/nomedia]

Icke och, im Hobbyrennen.


----------



## stubenhocker (11. Januar 2011)

Du bei den Hobbyisten?


----------



## Ernster (11. Januar 2011)

stubenhocker schrieb:


> Du bei den Hobbyisten?



Jupp. Lizenzantrag verbaselt. Ist aber wurscht da eh nix mit Form. Aber schön Skilaufen war er. Nach meinem Bruch im letzten Jahr war nix mit Schulter und Armkraft.......Boh


----------



## Lotte.2000 (11. Januar 2011)

Ernster schrieb:


> Jupp. Lizenzantrag verbaselt. Ist aber wurscht da eh nix mit Form. Aber schön Skilaufen war er. Nach meinem Bruch im letzten Jahr war nix mit Schulter und Armkraft.......Boh



Den Spruch hab ich schon mal gehört  und dann kam das bei raus " 1. Platz MTB Harzer MTB Cup Braunlage"


----------



## stubenhocker (11. Januar 2011)

Jaja, das ewige Tiefstapeln bei den Radsportlern. Da kann ich aber auch mithalten: Ich habe in diesem Jahr noch nicht mal auf dem Rad gesessen! 



Ernster schrieb:


> Aber schön Skilaufen war er.


 
Darum habe ich Dich beneidet.



Ernster schrieb:


> Nach meinem Bruch im letzten Jahr war nix mit Schulter und Armkraft.......Boh


 
...darum nicht.


----------



## Ernster (11. Januar 2011)

Lotte.2000 schrieb:


> Den Spruch hab ich schon mal gehört  und dann kam das bei raus " 1. Platz MTB Harzer MTB Cup Braunlage"



Das war echt Zufall und nicht geplant. Das Rennen war das Entspannteste was ich je gefahren bin. Da Erik mich  einfach Spontan überredet hat in den Harz zu fahren und ich einfach nur ankommen wollte. So ohne Leistungsdruck geht es wohl am besten.


----------



## Ernster (11. Januar 2011)

stubenhocker schrieb:


> Jaja, das ewige Tiefstapeln bei den Radsportlern. Da kann ich aber auch mithalten: Ich habe in diesem Jahr noch nicht mal auf dem Rad gesessen!



Na dann fahren wir halt ne zügige CTF so das wir uns gepflegt unterhalten können.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ernster (11. Januar 2011)

Lotte.2000 schrieb:


> Den Spruch hab ich schon mal gehört  und dann kam das bei raus " 1. Platz MTB Harzer MTB Cup Braunlage"



Und du mußt dich grade melden. Mister Marathon............. Wie sieht es eigentlich bei dir aus? Harzcup und und die üblich verdächtigen? Aber ist Dir vermutlich eh alles zu kurz, wa??? Darum 12h Einzelstarter Indoor, mir müßte ja ein Fuß fehlen. Verrückt.


----------



## pseikow (11. Januar 2011)

*TOURAUFRUF
*
Samstag, 10:30, Neuer Markt

Route: Wohld oder mal wieder Kösterbeck.

Bin gern bereit mich anzupassen.

Teilnehmer: Cad2, MirageKnight, pseikow, (Henri)


----------



## TigersClaw (11. Januar 2011)

*Touraufruf:*

Sonntag: 8-9 Uhr Spaldingsplatz Güstrow. MTB Richtung Schwerin, tendenziell eher Strasse, in Schwerin evtl. Route um den Neumühler See, danach Strasse zurück. Minimum 120km, eher mehr 

Hat evtl. jemand von den Schwerinern Lust die Neumühler-Runde mitzufahren und mich/uns zu führen?


----------



## Cad2 (11. Januar 2011)

pseikow schrieb:


> *Touraufruf
> *
> Samstag, 10:30, Neuer Markt
> 
> ...



wenn ich nicht arbeiten muss und das wetter passt bin ich dabei. wohld oder kösterbeck ist mir egal. macht beides spass


----------



## Mirageknight (12. Januar 2011)

bin samstag auch dabei


----------



## Obotrit (12. Januar 2011)

Für eine Samstag-Wohld-Runde könnte ich mir Zeit nehmen. Muss meine XT Sammlung ausfahren und dreckig machen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Obotrit (12. Januar 2011)

So Leuds, hier mein nächster Vorschlag. MTB TEAM MV soll ja zusammenstehen, daher habe ich für & Friends erstmal kein Platz gemacht. Der Biker steht nun mit Schatten auf unserer Landesflagge. Ich habe den Schatten gewählt da er sich nun etwas abhebt vom Untergrund. Leider sind die Flanken im Schild vorerst weiß. Vielleicht fällt jemandem etwas besonderes ein was hier rein könnte (Leitspruch etc.)





Beim zweiten (welches mir pers. besser gefällt) steht der Name direkt einmal um unsere Flagge herum und bildet so eine Einheit, zeigt so in der Mitte das Hobby.


----------



## Cad2 (12. Januar 2011)

mir gefällt das zweite


----------



## zarea (13. Januar 2011)

TigersClaw schrieb:


> Hat evtl. jemand von den Schwerinern Lust die Neumühler-Runde mitzufahren und mich/uns zu führen?


Ach Mist.
Mama hat Burzeltag. Da kann ich nicht weg.

Fahr doch Samstag, da kann ich.


----------



## Cad2 (14. Januar 2011)

pseikow schrieb:


> *TOURAUFRUF
> *
> Samstag, 10:30, Neuer Markt
> 
> ...



soll am samstag regnen! sonntag sieht auch nur bissle besser aus


----------



## stubenhocker (14. Januar 2011)

Ernster schrieb:


> Na dann fahren wir halt ne zügige CTF so das wir uns gepflegt unterhalten können.


 
Aus der Unterhaltung wird wohl nischt, ich bin seit ein paar Tagen krank und weiß nicht, ob ich am Sonntag dabei bin.


----------



## TigersClaw (14. Januar 2011)

zarea schrieb:


> Ach Mist.
> Mama hat Burzeltag. Da kann ich nicht weg.
> 
> Fahr doch Samstag, da kann ich.



Samstag kann ich nich.


----------



## Obotrit (14. Januar 2011)

dann fahr ich wohl allein - muss ja wieder mal was machen


----------



## pseikow (15. Januar 2011)

oh nein, ich kann nicht. Oo


----------



## TigersClaw (15. Januar 2011)

Ist eure Tour nun auf morgen verschoben? Evtl. bin ich dann doch dabei.


----------



## Mirageknight (15. Januar 2011)

also ich kann morgen nicht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stubenhocker (15. Januar 2011)

stubenhocker schrieb:


> Aus der Unterhaltung wird wohl nischt, ich bin seit ein paar Tagen krank und weiß nicht, ob ich am Sonntag dabei bin.



Nun bin ich definitiv raus, viel Spass morgen.


----------



## Ernster (15. Januar 2011)

stubenhocker schrieb:


> Nun bin ich definitiv raus, viel Spass morgen.


schade schade, da kann man nichts machen. Werde erst einmal richtig gesund und dann werden wir weiter sehen. Ich werde daraus morgen ne lustige 3h GA Tour mit kurzer 40 min EB -Einlage machen.


----------



## stubenhocker (15. Januar 2011)

Ich fahre schon wieder, aber gestern hats meine Frau mit Fieber entschärft,  heute kam noch unsere Tochter dazu....
Viel Spass morgen!


----------



## skinny63 (16. Januar 2011)

so wieder zurück, vom Alternativprogramm:



 


 

 




 

 



also ab jetzt wieder biken


----------



## TigersClaw (16. Januar 2011)

Tourbericht:

Wie geplant habe ich heute eine etwas längere Runde gestartet. Geplant waren sowohl Strasse als auch Gelände. Die Wetteraussichten waren prima, also raus aufs Rad.

Gestartet bin ich in Güstrow. Es ganz entlang des Bützow-Güstrow Kanals Richtung Bützow.





Vorbei an der JVA Bützow Richtung Kröpelin.





In Kröpelin gabs dann eine Pause.





Dann ab durch die Kühlung, in weiser Voraussicht auf der Strasse, Gelände war nich. Näxte Pause dann in Kühlungsborn an der Seebrücke.





Ein Stück Ostseeküstenradweg bis Heiligendamm, dann Richtung Bad Doberan. Zwischendurch gabs noch eine Futterpause im Wald zwischen Heiligendamm und Doberan. Der Weg war stellenweise sehr tief moddrig, war aber fahrbar.





In Doberan entschied ich mich dann für einen spontanen Umweg durch den Kellerswald. Das Ergebnis war folgendes:





Fast schon traditionell ging es dann in den Wohld. Allerdings auf dem Hauptweg. Den Trail habe ich garnicht erst probiert, da schon die Hauptweg sehr aufgeweicht waren. Geplant war dann, die Geländeausflug in Parkentin zu beenden, hier:





So war es geplant, aber wurde nix draus. In Parkentin bog ich rechts auf den Sandweg Richtung Wilsen ab. Der Weg war kaum fahrbar, entweder dicke Schneehaufen oder extrem aufgeweicht. Und so kam es dann:





Den Rest des Weges bin ich dann geschoben. Es gab noch einen Versuch aufs Feld aufzuweichen, mit dem Ergebnis das ich selbst bis zu den Knöcheln im Modder stand. Nasse Füsse bis zum Ende der Tour. Weiter gings über Stäbelow nach Fahrenholz. Am Ortsausgang Stäbelow wurde es dann Zeit fürs Licht.





Schwaan passiert, gings dann an den Endspurt, 15km bis Güstrow.



 

Am Ende hatte ich 123,9 km und 6:01 h reine Fahrzeit auf der Uhr. Die GPS-Aufzeichnung gibts dann noch hier:

http://www.bikemap.net/route/795099


----------



## aegluke (16. Januar 2011)

Ich hatte heute auch insgesamt ca. 9h erstklassigen Radsport mit allem drum und dran.


----------



## TigersClaw (16. Januar 2011)

aegluke schrieb:


> Ich hatte heute auch insgesamt ca. 9h erstklassigen Radsport mit allem drum und dran.



Und wo bleiben Bericht und Fotos?


----------



## stubenhocker (16. Januar 2011)

...und ich bin heute bei 3h GA steckengeblieben (Bild vom Nothandy):


----------



## aegluke (16. Januar 2011)

Fotos gibt's hier: http://www.team-radsport.de/gallery/main.php?g2_itemId=60800

Bericht wohl etwas später.... mir reichen zwei Tage in Folge. Kann mich heute kaum noch bewegen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stubenhocker (16. Januar 2011)

Ernster schrieb:


> Ich werde daraus morgen ne lustige 3h GA Tour mit kurzer 40 min EB -Einlage machen.


 
Hab gerade die Ergebnisse angesehen: die Wettmafia hat an Dir aber nicht gewonnen, oder?!  
Glückwunsch allen Siegern (und Teilnehmern)


----------



## aegluke (16. Januar 2011)

stubenhocker schrieb:


> Hab gerade die Ergebnisse angesehen: die Wettmafia hat an Dir aber nicht gewonnen, oder?!
> Glückwunsch allen Siegern (und Teilnehmern)



ich war nicht bestechlich


----------



## zarea (16. Januar 2011)

@Tiger:
Danke für Deinen Bericht, da bist Du ja ne kleine Ecke rum gekommen. 

Wo ich schon bei "Berichte" bin: Was ist eigentlich aus den Bildern oder dem Video vom letzten Sonntag geworden. Ich hab damit schon angegeben ... war das zu voreilig? 

@Stubenhocker:
Ist das so diesig oder ist es das "Not"-Handy. Wenns das Wetter war: Hut ab.
(Und was ist `ne GA-Strecke?)


Ich war schon gestern unterwegs:

Hier hab ich den letzten Schnee gefunden




Und dann hab ich noch ein paar Treppen gesucht, hat auch mal Spaß gemacht. Die Treppe am Museum am Alten Garten ist leider Geschichte, wie es aussieht.

Freilichtbühne:






Schloßgarten:




Haltestelle (Ich glaube Ostorf):




Ein paar hab ich nicht fotografiert. 
Alle Treppen waren mit Umfahrung und meistens mit einer schönen AuslaufDDR (Zone soll man nicht sagen.), das war sehr schön.

Vielleicht kann man ja mal einen Termin machen?


----------



## stubenhocker (16. Januar 2011)

zarea schrieb:


> @Stubenhocker:
> Ist das so diesig oder ist es das "Not"-Handy.


 
Beides.



zarea schrieb:


> (Und was ist `ne GA-Strecke?)


 
GrundlagenAusdauer, ganz knapp ausgedrückt: eine Ausfahrt im  gemäßigten Pulsbereich.


----------



## Cad2 (16. Januar 2011)

also so viel schnee hab ich ja ewig nicht gesehen, ich dachte der wär so ziehmlich komplett weg getaut?!


----------



## TigersClaw (16. Januar 2011)

Zarea, hat Dich die Schlosstreppe angesteckt? ;-)

Die Fotos lad ich morgen hoch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Obotrit (17. Januar 2011)

@Tiger: Schöner Bericht - macht wieder Lust auf mehr. Soll dieses WE ja schneien und frostig werden. Mal sehen wie es dann im Wohld so ist.


----------



## Ernster (17. Januar 2011)

Also ich muss schon sagen, dass Aeglukes Engagement ein Riesen Respekt und Dankeschön gebührt. Er hat mit diesem Kurs am Hasenberg, einen sowohl technisch als auch konditionell fordernden Crosskurs abgesteckt, der es wirklich in sich hatte. Da merkt man wer auch wirklich Rennen fährt. Es ist halt ein wenig bedauerlich wenn sich ein Verein und die jeweiligen Protagonisten oftmals Wochenlang ihre dürftige Privatzeit vom Munde absparen und kaum ein Fahrer steht am Start. 

Ich für meine Person kann diesen Umstand irgendwie nicht so recht nachvollziehen. Da werden extra Hobbyrennen ausgeschrieben u. organisiert, eine getrennte Wertung von den Lizenzlern ermöglicht, die Kurse wie Hasenberg, Kellerswald, Güstrow Heidberge oder Malchin für MV Verhältnisse attraktiv und bestens durchorganisiert und dann stehen da fünf Fahrer am Start. Es geht ja auch anders, siehe Weser-Ems-Cup oder die Berliner Offroadserie. Die haben Hobby-Starterfelder davon Träumen wir nur. 

Woran liegt es? Verspürt den keiner mehr Lust auf einen Sportlichen Wettkampf? Ist es die typisch mecklenburgische Engstirnigkeit gepaart mit der was geht es mich an Mentalität? Und jetzt kommt mir nicht wieder mit, die Leute haben "hier" andere Sorgen. Das ist Bullshit.........weil die meisten von uns Bikes unter ihrem Hintern haben die den Wert eines Kleinwagens erreichen. Dazu wird dann in den Foren über Reifen, Luftdruck, Fahrwerksabstimmung, Trainingsumfänge, Jahreskilometerleistung und Fahrtechnik gefachsimpelt und dann? Dann wird gemütlich 5h lang um den Häuserblock gefahren. 

Es geht in meinen Augen ja nicht nur um den Sportlichen Wettkampf gegen Gleichgesinnte alleine, sonder auch um seine eigenen Grenzen zu erfahren. Sei es konditionell oder fahrtechnisch. 

Ich für meine Person muss sagen, dass mein persönliche Intuition darin zu finden ist ,dass Gesundheit u. Wohlbefinden, Soziale Kontakte, Training und der daraus resultierende Allgemeinzustand zwangsläufig zu Radsportveranstaltungen führen. Es ist halt das Salz in der Suppe. Ohne diese könnte ich mich so manches Mal gar nicht zum Training aufraffen. Und was gibt es schöneres sich sportlich Fair zu duellieren und im Anschluss gemeinsam über die kleinen oder großen Erfolge u. Erlebnisse zu lamentieren. 

Naja, letztendlich setzt jeder seine Prioritäten anderweitig. Der eine "Trainiert" und der andere ist halt ein profaner Genuss-Radfahrer mit einem Rennwagen unterm Arsch.


----------



## Cad2 (17. Januar 2011)

Ernster schrieb:


> Also ich muss schon sagen, dass Aeglukes Engagement ein Riesen Respekt und Dankeschön gebührt. Er hat mit diesem Kurs am Hasenberg, einen sowohl technisch als auch konditionell fordernden Crosskurs abgesteckt, der es wirklich in sich hatte. Da merkt man wer auch wirklich Rennen fährt. Es ist halt ein wenig bedauerlich wenn sich ein Verein und die jeweiligen Protagonisten oftmals Wochenlang ihre dürftige Privatzeit vom Munde absparen und kaum ein Fahrer steht am Start.
> 
> Ich für meine Person kann diesen Umstand irgendwie nicht so recht nachvollziehen. Da werden extra Hobbyrennen ausgeschrieben u. organisiert, eine getrennte Wertung von den Lizenzlern ermöglicht, die Kurse wie Hasenberg, Kellerswald, Güstrow Heidberge oder Malchin für MV Verhältnisse attraktiv und bestens durchorganisiert und dann stehen da fünf Fahrer am Start. Es geht ja auch anders, siehe Weser-Ems-Cup oder die Berliner Offroadserie. Die haben Hobby-Starterfelder davon Träumen wir nur.
> 
> ...



ich wäre ja auch gerne wieder bei ein paar rennen dabei gewesen aber mir fehlt die zeit fürs training, man will ja denn auch nicht letzter werden im rennen. so für zwischendurch mal radeln reicht es aber noch. das ist bei vielen bestimmt  ähnlich das sie wegen arbeit und/oder familie nicht mehr regelmässig fahren7trainieren können.


----------



## Lotte.2000 (17. Januar 2011)

Ernster schrieb:


> Also ich muss schon sagen....



Man Kai, da hast Du aber einen raus gehauen....

Kann Dich auch voll verstehen und Eric seine Leistung ist sicher hoch anzurechnen, nur das hier ist der Touren-Fred!
Mach doch einen neuen auf, zB. Mecklenburger im Renneinsatz, dann kannst Du Dir einen besseren Überblick verschaffen wer von uns Hobby-Fahrern an Rennen in MVP interessiert ist. 
Ich hab wirklich überlegt nach Gützkow zu fahren, doch die 440km Autofahrt+10  Startgebühr für 40 Minuten und nicht zu wissen was einen erwartet...... da hab ich mich dann doch für 4h GA entschieden.

Gruß René


----------



## Ernster (17. Januar 2011)

Lotte.2000 schrieb:


> Man Kai, da hast Du aber einen raus gehauen....
> 
> Kann Dich auch voll verstehen und Eric seine Leistung ist sicher hoch anzurechnen, nur das hier ist der Touren-Fred!
> Mach doch einen neuen auf, zB. Mecklenburger im Renneinsatz, dann kannst Du Dir einen besseren Überblick verschaffen wer von uns Hobby-Fahrern an Rennen in MVP interessiert ist.
> ...



das war in keinem Fall provokant gemeint und gegen Irgendjemand in diesem Fred gerichtet. Es gibt aber ausreichend Mitleser die vielleicht Adressat des ganzen sind.

 Aber vielleicht verspürt ja doch der ein oder andere Tourenbiker das Bedürfnis seine Fertigkeiten zu testen. 

Mir ging es doch ähnlich. Naja zu DDR Zeiten Leistungssport, dann gar kein Sport, danach mit Fetten Bauch am Strand in MV angekommen, dann Tourenbiker um die Killerplauze los zu bekommen und letztendlich einfach mal ein Rennen gefahren.  

Viele trauen sich halt nicht. Diese Angst braucht niemand zu haben. Dafür gibt es doch die Hobbyklasse, da kann man halt auch einfach nur mal so mitfahren.


----------



## TigersClaw (17. Januar 2011)

Die Gründe sind recht einfach. In Berlin ist die Gemeinde ungleich grösser als in ganz Meck-Pom. Da lohnt es sich dann schon eine kleine Rennserie aufzuziehen. Schau mal in unsere IG. Die IG hat über 30 Mitglieder, aber wieviele sind davon ernsthafte Biker? Die meissten davon sind ein zwei Mal auf einer unserer Touren gewesen, danach haben wir sie nie wieder gesehen. 

Andererseits, wenn Rennen so verhunzt werden wie von einem gewissen RIG Güstrow Mitglied dessen Namen ich hier nicht nennen werde. Da werden Hobbyfahrer zusammen mit Profis ins Rennen geschickt, dann sind vor dem Start entweder die Anzahl der Runden nicht bekannt oder das Zeitfenster. Oder die Streckenführung, ich erinnere da mal an das Herbstrennen in Güstrow Bockhorst. Thorsten sitzt übrigens inzwischen wieder auf dem Rad 

Und von Werbung scheint in MV auch noch nie jemand was gehört zu haben. Wieso hängen nicht bei allen Radhändlern Flyer aus?

Solange alles nur so halbherzig läuft wie jetzt, vergesst es. Nicht aufregen, sondern besser machen


----------



## skinny63 (17. Januar 2011)

Lotte.2000 schrieb:


> Man Kai, da hast Du aber einen raus gehauen....
> 
> Kann Dich auch voll verstehen und Eric seine Leistung ist sicher hoch anzurechnen, nur das hier ist der Touren-Fred!
> Mach doch einen neuen auf, zB. Mecklenburger im Renneinsatz, dann kannst Du Dir einen besseren Überblick verschaffen wer von uns Hobby-Fahrern an Rennen in MVP interessiert ist.



Halte ich für eine gute Idee, einen (gemeinde-)übergreifenden Fred für Hobby-Rennen in M-V. Da kann sich jeder orientieren bzw. jeder, den es interessiert, kann diesen Fred auf Benachrichtigung stellen.

Für meinen Teil ist es so, dass ich mich fast ausschließlich um Touren bemühe, die eine oder andere CTF/RTF ist auch dabei. Was mich an diesen stört, dass dort häufig mit einem gewissen (Leistungs-)Anspruch gefahren wird und gerade das Thema soziale Kontakte / Einbindung von Neulingen auf der Strecke bleibt. Letztendlich ist die geringe Teilnehmerzahl bei Hobbyrennen dann nur noch das Ende der Fahnenstange. Soweit meine Meinung.

Gipfeln tut es darin, dass es bei der größten gemeinsamen Ausfahrt ohne Sieger und Verlierer (Vätternrundan) in letzter Zeit nur Stunden dauert, bis Ranglisten im Web auftauchen. Sehr schade !!!


----------



## Ernster (17. Januar 2011)

TigersClaw schrieb:


> Die Gründe sind recht einfach. In Berlin ist die Gemeinde ungleich grösser als in ganz Meck-Pom. Da lohnt es sich dann schon eine kleine Rennserie aufzuziehen. Schau mal in unsere IG. Die IG hat über 30 Mitglieder, aber wieviele sind davon ernsthafte Biker? Die meissten davon sind ein zwei Mal auf einer unserer Touren gewesen, danach haben wir sie nie wieder gesehen.
> 
> Andererseits, wenn Rennen so verhunzt werden wie von einem gewissen RIG Güstrow Mitglied dessen Namen ich hier nicht nennen werde. Da werden Hobbyfahrer zusammen mit Profis ins Rennen geschickt, dann sind vor dem Start entweder die Anzahl der Runden nicht bekannt oder das Zeitfenster. Oder die Streckenführung, ich erinnere da mal an das Herbstrennen in Güstrow Bockhorst. Thorsten sitzt übrigens inzwischen wieder auf dem Rad
> 
> ...



Ich weiß zwar nicht welchen Profi du da gesehen hast aber ansonsten gebe ich dir hinsichtlich der Güstrow Bockwurst Veranstaltung natürlich recht. Aber auch in Güstrow weht einer frischer Wind da die Verantwortlichkeiten gewechselt haben und dazu noch TriFun eigene Veranstaltungen initiieren wird. (Zeitfahren, Paaarzeitfahren)

Aber den Schuh der Eigeninitiative ziehe ich mir nicht an. Unser Verein alleine Veranstaltet: Straßenrennen, MTB und Crossrennen.

Aber die anderen von mir genannte Veranstaltungen sprächen da einen ganz andere Sprache. Aber selbst da bringen, die von dir genannten Flyer, keinen Erfolg. Beispiel Malchin die mehr als nur Flyer verteilt haben: Ausschreibung auf Rad Net, Radsport MV Website, Vereinsinterne Website, Artikel in der Regionalzeitung und Radiobericht. Und? 6 Starter in Malchin und dazu gab es noch ein Bike im Wert von 800 zu gewinnen. Da fällt einem nichts mehr zu ein. 

Demzufolge scheint das Problem anders gelagert zu sein.


----------



## zarea (17. Januar 2011)

@Ernster:
Ich kann Dich verstehen, aber:

1.
Kannst Du Dir vorstellen, dass es Leute gibt, die einfach nur bisschen Bewegung suchen, mal raus wollen, einfach nur einen Ausgleich suchen?
Bisschen was grünes sehen, mal frische Luft schnappen?

Und ehrlich gesagt glaube ich: So ein Rennen klaut einem den ganzen Tag, mit Anreise usw. , fahren tut man aber nur 40min?

Ich persönlich habe eine andere Vorstellung von Fahrrad fahren. Mal kurz voll Power finde ich nicht so unheimlich reitzvoll, ich bin eher so der Ausdauertyp.

Und nur wegen dem schlechten Gewissen, weil sich da jemmand Mühe gegeben hat .... nein, das sehe ich nicht ein.

2.
Das mit der fehlenden Werbung kann schon auch richtig sein.
Die von Dir aufgezählten Werbeorte sind selbst nicht bekannt. Und wer da hinschaut, sucht nach solchen Veranstaltungen. Wer nicht nach solchen Veranstaltungen sucht, schaut dort nicht hin.
Spontane Mitfahrer wird es so wohl sehr selten geben.

3.
Wenn es Dir ein Anliegen ist, könntest Du ja die Initiative ergreifen und z.B. hier bei zukünftigen Rennen die Werbetrommel rühren.
Damit meine ich aber nicht nur einen blosen Hinweiß auf den morgigen Tag.
Bisschen Stimmung machen ist auch nicht verkehrt. Wie Du es ja gerade schon gemacht hast, es als gesellschaftlichen Event deklarieren. Bisschen vom Drumrum erzählen.
Außerdem weiß manch einer auch nicht, wie er zu den Rennen hin kommt und was ihn für eine Strecke erwartet. Es sind ja hier nicht alle mit Auto bestückt und Fahrgemeinschaften zu bilden braucht Zeit.
Vielleicht auch mal mit Bockwurst und allohoolfreiem Bier locken?  (Nein, sollst nicht Du bezahlen. [kannst aber])

Einen extra Fred zu gründen, halte ich für unproduktiv, da kuckt keiner rein, der nicht sowiso Rennen fahren will. Und wieviele das sind, hast Du ja gesehen. 
Außerdem gibt es sowas änliches schon, Du kennst ihn:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=463658

(Ach ja, auch wenn es ungerecht ist:
Wenn solche Crosserrennen angepriesen werden, dann ist es nicht sehr förderlich, wenn von anderer Ecke so Sprüche kommen wie: "Ich fahr mal zum Mittag von Schwerin nach Greifswald oder Dresden."
Da kann ich dann vor meinem innerlichen Auge schon sehen, wie am Start alle davon flitzen und ich dann doch wieder alleine rum eier.  )

Tja ... Sport frei! 

PS: Dieser Text könnte Milchmädchenrechnungen beinhalten.


----------



## stubenhocker (17. Januar 2011)

Lieber Kai, liebe Mitleserinnen und Mitleser,

ich fühle mich natürlich auch angesprochen und genauso peinlich berührt. 
Ein großes Problem, gerade für Gützkow, ist die ungünstige Lage. Ich denke, kaum jemand fährt aus Jux und Dallerei mehrere Stunden für ein 40minütiges Hobbyrennen, und gerade in OVP hat man nicht mehr das Einzugsgebiet HH oder B und B.
Am Sonntag wäre ich wirklich gern mitgefahren, zumal ich Gützkow immer gut mit einem Besuch bei meiner Oma verbinden kann. Am vergangenen Freitag bin ich nach ein paar Tagen kranksein einen kleinen "Belastungstest" gefahren und habe dabei gemerkt, das ich nicht fit für ein, wenn auch nur 40min langes, Rennen bin. Ausserdem sind meine Frau und unsere Tochter krank geworden und um letztere (und unseren Sohn) habe ich mich dann lieber gekümmert als in der Weltgeschichte umherzudallern. Und das ist mein zweites "Problem": Familie und Hobby unter einen Hut zu bekommen ist oft ein bisschen schwierig, zumal ich auch öfter am Wochenende arbeiten muss und sich die Anzahl an freien Wochenenden dadurch verringern. Wir verreisen zwar oft, ich mag dann aber nur ungern irgendwelchen Rennen hinterherfahren, um dann dem (Familien-)Wochenende meinen Zeitstempel aufzudrücken. Vielleicht spielt da auch ein wenig Bequemlichkeit mit- in der Summe ist es dann aber so, das ich ca. 5-10 überregionale Rennen/Jahr fahre und keine im eigenen Land- ich es aber gleichzeitig bedauere, das hier immer weniger Rennen stattfinden. 
Bei meinem Arbeitgeber werbe ich für -gerade solch kleine- Rennen im Land, das beruhigt das Gewissen dann etwas.  Für die kommende Saison gelobe ich Besserung-gerade für die Herbstsaison!

Ich würde auch einen "Rennen-in-MV"-Faden vorschlagen, vielleicht kann ein Mod diese Beiträge dahin verschieben, dann wäre der Anfang schonmal gemacht.

Schöne Grüße @ All,
Alex


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TigersClaw (17. Januar 2011)

*Übrigens könnt ihr in der IG jederzeit eigene Threads eröffnen, dort ist dann auch die Übersicht gewahrt.*


----------



## stubenhocker (17. Januar 2011)

Lotte.2000 schrieb:


> Ich hab wirklich Ã¼berlegt nach GÃ¼tzkow zu fahren, doch die 440km Autofahrt+10 â¬ StartgebÃ¼hr fÃ¼r 40 Minuten und nicht zu wissen was einen erwartet...... da hab ich mich dann doch fÃ¼r 4h GA entschieden.


 
Biete Wohnmobil, suche Mitfahrer (gegen Unkostenbeteiligung)!


----------



## Ernster (17. Januar 2011)

Ich glaube einige haben da etwas in den falschen Hals bekommen. Mir geht es um die Fragestellung: Wie erreiche ich die Hobbysportler die nicht in Vereinen organisiert sind und Lust am sportlichen Wettkampf haben. Sportlicher Wettkampf auf gleicher Augenhöhe darum Hobbyrennen. Die Begrifflichkeit Hobbyrennen stellt nach den Regularien des BDR klare Reglungen auf. Keine Lizenzierten (A,B oder C) Fahrer, halt nur Hobbysportler. 

Wiederum muß der Begriff Hobbyrennen nicht zwangsläufig bedeuten das da getrödelt wird. In der Hobbyklasse geht es, m.A.n. in erster Linie darum sich selbst zu besiegen und nicht die anderen. z.B. 40min. mit Sauerstoffarmut im Hirn und Blutgeschmack im Mund und gemeinsam mit seinen Rennpferd über einen abgesperrten Parkour zu jagen.

Ich erschrecke jedes mal über die Erfahrungen und Erlebnisse im Rennen: Da kannst im Training üben wie du willst, im Rennen ist alles dahin. Alles ist viel schneller, aggressiver, Pulsgrenzen dahin und du freust dich wie ein kleines Kind wenn du die gewünschte Linie triffst. Es geht nicht nur ums gewinnen!

Und dann, im nächsten Training. Alles geht viel leichter, du Träumst vom nächsten Rennen, du feilst an deiner Technik, denkst an deine Renneinteilung, an den Überholvorgang am Berg weil du mehr Luft hast  als alle anderen. Und das geniale daran ist, dass es sich nicht zwangläufig an der Spitze des Feldes abspielt und erfahren lässt. Nein, die Erlebnisse hast du auch im Feld.


----------



## TigersClaw (17. Januar 2011)

...Du fährst an guter dritter Stelle hinter dem zweiten, denkst, Du lässt Dir Energie für den Schlussspurt, denkst Du hast noch eine Runde ... und verpasst den Schlussspurt, weil der Trottel am Start vergessen hat die letzte Runde einzuläuten ... und hast auf das näxte Rennen keinen Bock mehr, weil wieder der gleiche Trottel dort steht.

Nein, das ist nicht erfunden, so ist es mir Frühjahr oder Herbst 2009 passiert, in Güstrow Bockhorst.


----------



## aegluke (18. Januar 2011)

TigersClaw schrieb:


> ...Du fährst an guter dritter Stelle hinter dem zweiten, denkst, Du lässt Dir Energie für den Schlussspurt, denkst Du hast noch eine Runde ... und verpasst den Schlussspurt, weil der Trottel am Start vergessen hat die letzte Runde einzuläuten ... und hast auf das näxte Rennen keinen Bock mehr, weil wieder der gleiche Trottel dort steht.
> 
> Nein, das ist nicht erfunden, so ist es mir Frühjahr oder Herbst 2009 passiert, in Güstrow Bockhorst.



Naja, kann passieren. Ich habe auch schon mal die Glocke gehört - und mir die Runde drauf dann eine halbe Runde Anschlag gegeben, um die Sache eindeutig klar zu machen. Am Ende war es die Glocke für die Senioren - wurde nur nicht am Start angesagt, das die weniger fahren. Ich stand also schon bei den Zuschauern und habe mich unterhalten, als ich dann nochmal los durfte. Platz zwei und drei waren in der Zwischenzeit schon durch... also Gas und wieder hinterher. So ist das Leben und ohne solche Erlebnisse könnte man doch bei Kiba oder Bier nur halbsoviel erzählen.
Ich habe auch schon mal ein Rennen erlebt, wo der Kampfrichter hinterher die Sportler gefragt hat, wer denn nun gewonnen hat.

Wie dem auch sei, einziger Sportler, bei dem wir nicht die letzte Runde eingeläutet haben, war bei diesem Rennen der führende U19, weil ich da die Ansage für unser Nummerngirl und Glockenbeauftragten versiebt hatte.

Wenn hier die Rennzeit ein Problem darstellt: Das MTB-Rennen des Rostocker RVs in Bad Doberan im April wird wieder über 1,5h gehen.


----------



## Anto (18. Januar 2011)

Die geringe Teilnahme liegt sicher auch daran, dass die Radler im Norden größtenteils auf dem Rennrad unterwegs sind und seltener auf dem Crosser oder MTB. Bringt die geografische Lage wohl mit sich.Und bei über 200 km Anreise habe ich schon oft gezögert und mich dann für eine Tagestour vor Ort entschieden. 

Mit der Crosszene in Berlin kann man das auch schlecht vergleichen. Hier ist das Engagement von manchem Verein nach außen hin sehr eingestaubt und die Teilnehmerzahl der Hobbyfahrer im Verhältnis zur Einwohnerzahl (Berlin & Brandenburg!!!) eher mau, zumal die Rennen mit unter einer Stunde Anfahrt erreichbar sind. Und 10  Startgebühr für 30/40/50 min. im Kreis fahren schreckt auch viele ab. Dieses Modell finde zumindest ich viel attraktiver.

Zurück zu Meck-Pomm: vielleicht sollten die Termine öfter hier (wo die Zielgruppe Hobbyfahrer rumlungert) angepriesen werden. Nicht jeder schnökert ständig auf den Seiten von team-radsport usw. herum


----------



## Anto (18. Januar 2011)

Ernster schrieb:


> In der Hobbyklasse geht es, m.A.n. in erster Linie darum sich selbst zu besiegen und nicht die anderen.


----------



## stubenhocker (18. Januar 2011)

...da reicht dann aber auch eine anspruchsvolle Fahrt vor der Haustür- ganz ohne stundenlange Anreise, Startgeld und Rennen. 
Ich finde das Kräftemessen mit Anderen (und daraus resultierend der Kampf mit/gegen sich selbst) macht ein Rennen interessant.

Alex


----------



## aegluke (18. Januar 2011)

Anto schrieb:


> Mit der Crosszene in Berlin kann man das auch schlecht vergleichen. Hier ist das Engagement von manchem Verein nach außen hin sehr eingestaubt und die Teilnehmerzahl der Hobbyfahrer im Verhältnis zur Einwohnerzahl (Berlin & Brandenburg!!!) eher mau, zumal die Rennen mit unter einer Stunde Anfahrt erreichbar sind. Und 10  Startgebühr für 30/40/50 min. im Kreis fahren schreckt auch viele ab. Dieses Modell finde zumindest ich viel attraktiver.


Naja, man braucht einen motivierten Sponsor, sonst kriege ich sowas nicht auf die Beine gestellt. Genehmigung und Dusche/WC sind eben Fixkosten, die auf die eine oder andere Variante wieder hereinkommen müssen. Wenn ich schon meine Zeit ohne Aufwandsentschädigung investiere, sollte ich zumindest nicht auch noch Geld ausgeben müssen. Und das Geld vm Verein ist da mittelfristig deutlich besser in der Jugendförderung angelegt.


> Zurück zu Meck-Pomm: vielleicht sollten die Termine öfter hier (wo die Zielgruppe Hobbyfahrer rumlungert) angepriesen werden. Nicht jeder schnökert ständig auf den Seiten von team-radsport usw. herum



Wurde auch schon gemacht (zwei Mal in der Vergangenheit). Ändert aber nichts daran, das dann von hier zumeist niemand kommt. Eine Rundmail an die Vereine hat da bisher immer mehr Potential entwickelt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## *d*p* (19. Januar 2011)

Ernster schrieb:


> Also ich muss schon sagen, dass Aeglukes Engagement ein Riesen Respekt und Dankeschön gebührt. Er hat mit diesem Kurs am Hasenberg, einen sowohl technisch als auch konditionell fordernden Crosskurs abgesteckt, der es wirklich in sich hatte. Da merkt man wer auch wirklich Rennen fährt. Es ist halt ein wenig bedauerlich wenn sich ein Verein und die jeweiligen Protagonisten oftmals Wochenlang ihre dürftige Privatzeit vom Munde absparen und kaum ein Fahrer steht am Start.
> 
> Ich für meine Person kann diesen Umstand irgendwie nicht so recht nachvollziehen. Da werden extra Hobbyrennen ausgeschrieben u. organisiert, eine getrennte Wertung von den Lizenzlern ermöglicht, die Kurse wie Hasenberg, Kellerswald, Güstrow Heidberge oder Malchin für MV Verhältnisse attraktiv und bestens durchorganisiert und dann stehen da fünf Fahrer am Start. Es geht ja auch anders, siehe Weser-Ems-Cup oder die Berliner Offroadserie. Die haben Hobby-Starterfelder davon Träumen wir nur.
> 
> ...



 Hallo Kai, 
du sprichst mir aus der Seele, letztendlich zehrt man doch von solchen Eindrücken wie sie nur auf Rennen, Rtf`s etc. entstehen und motivieren so weiter zum Radfahren. Oder kann sich hier jemand an die Besonderheiten an das Training von vor 5 Wochen erinnern?
Allerdings muss ich schon gestehen, dass eine lange Anreise immer ein individuelles Thema ist. 

Beiläufig wollt ich dich noch informieren, dass ich deinen Text mal weiterleite.

Übrigens brauch ich jetzt ein Crosser,  hat Spaß gemacht mit deinem Radl.


----------



## aegluke (20. Januar 2011)

*d*p* schrieb:


> Übrigens brauch ich jetzt ein Crosser,  hat Spaß gemacht mit deinem Radl.



Es gibt irgendwie immer noch mindestens ein Rad, das man noch gebrauchen kann. Der Trend geht ja (mindestens) zum Viertrad.


----------



## TigersClaw (22. Januar 2011)

Um mal zum Thema zurückzukommen:

*Morgen / Sonntag Wohld Runde, Treffpunkt 10 Uhr Fischereihof Parkentin*


----------



## skinny63 (22. Januar 2011)

Viel Spaß 

Hatte heute Solorunde im bergischen Land. Ganz nett, bei besserem Wetter sicher noch netter.


----------



## Lory (22. Januar 2011)

Moin.
Ich kann leider doch nicht. Geht schon wieder los mit der WE - Arbeit


----------



## TigersClaw (22. Januar 2011)

Dann keine Wohld-Runde morgen. Ich fahre alleine eine ähnliche Runde wie vor einer Woche.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Obotrit (23. Januar 2011)

Mist, ich wollte heute früh eigentlich auch los, konnte mich aber nicht entscheiden. Hätte ich mal gestern abend noch mal ins forum geschaut... hätte, hätte


----------



## TigersClaw (23. Januar 2011)

Hast nix verpasst, ich war nicht im Wohld. Wo ich gewesen bin dürft ihr mal raten 







66km geradelt, 4:37 reine Fahrzeit, davon vielleicht 5% Asphalt, der Rest feinstes Gelände, viele Wurzeln, Modder hielt sich in Grenzen


----------



## stubenhocker (23. Januar 2011)

sieht ja schick aus; wo isst das denn?


----------



## TigersClaw (23. Januar 2011)

In Bad Stuer am südlichen Ende des Plauer Sees. Hinter der Holzbrücke wars allerdings sehr moddrig. Bei halbwegs trockenem Boden könnte man dort mal weiterschauen.

Das war meine Route:

http://www.bikemap.net/route/801517

Fotos und Bericht kommen morgen.


----------



## zarea (23. Januar 2011)

TigersClaw schrieb:


> Die Fotos lad ich morgen hoch.





TigersClaw schrieb:


> Fotos und Bericht kommen morgen.



Solche Aussagen häufen sich in letzter Zeit.


----------



## TigersClaw (23. Januar 2011)

Auf Wunsch einer einzelnen Person:


----------



## TigersClaw (23. Januar 2011)

Und der Tourbericht von heute:

Da niemand mit mir spielen .. ähm radeln wollte ... musste ich gezwungenermassen alleine los. Spontan fiel die Entscheidung auf den Plauer See. Hin sollte es auf direktem Weg bis Plau gehen, dort dann kehrt marsch und retour. Erster Stop an einem merkwürdigen Bauwerk:








Da gehts dann weiter:





Näxter Stop an der Lenzer Höh:






Irgendeine Brücke irgendwo in der Pampa:





Frostig wars, Blick zur Seite:





Und nach hinten, von da bin ich gekommen:





Und da gehts lang:





Einige Treppen wurden auch bezwungen:





Irgendwo hinter Bad Stuer gings dann nicht weiter und ich bin einfach umgedreht. Ab dort sollte ein wenig die unbekannte Umgebung erkundet werden. Dabei wurde dann dieser nette Flecken Wald gefunden:








Danach bin ich dann noch um den Pätschsee und habe die Schleife über Malchow mitgenommen. Es wurden 66km bei 4:37 reine Fahrzeit. Und hier die GPS-Aufzeichnung dazu:

http://www.bikemap.net/route/801517

Am Pätschsee habe ich mich dann auch noch als Trailputze betätigt. Irgendjemand mit Langeweile hatte mehrere Stellen mit grossen Ästen zugelegt. Abgesehen von einer Stelle, dort waren die Äste einfach zu gross, ist der Pätschsee-Trail wieder frei


----------



## stubenhocker (24. Januar 2011)

TigersClaw schrieb:


> In Bad Stuer am südlichen Ende des Plauer Sees.


 
Ach, deshalb kam mir das so bekannt vor....


----------



## zarea (24. Januar 2011)

TigersClaw schrieb:


> Auf Wunsch einer einzelnen Person:


danke 

Als Video hätte das bestimmt Scharf aus gesehen. So sieht man gar nicht, wie ich da rumgeschlingert bin.


----------



## TigersClaw (24. Januar 2011)

Stimmt, aber die Video-Qualität vom iPhone is nicht wirklich doll.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cad2 (24. Januar 2011)

TigersClaw schrieb:


> Stimmt, aber die Video-Qualität vom iPhone is nicht wirklich doll.



stimmt! 

obwohl eierphone 4 hat ja hd cam.


----------



## TigersClaw (24. Januar 2011)

Mein 3GS aber nicht


----------



## zarea (24. Januar 2011)

Na ja, zumindest hab ich einen Zeugen.


----------



## Cad2 (24. Januar 2011)

heute ist paket angekommen mit vielen xtr teilen 
2pakete fehlen noch mit den restlichen teilen


----------



## skinny63 (24. Januar 2011)

Cad2 schrieb:


> heute ist paket angekommen mit vielen xtr teilen



Was war xtr nochmal? 

Und was soll es werden?


----------



## Cad2 (24. Januar 2011)

ich hab mal gehört das xtr eine der besten schaltgruppen sein soll?! obs stimmt weiss ich net, einfach mal ausprobieren 

Wird ein GT zaskar. Soll unter 10kg werden. 14jahre alter rahmen mit neuer Sid, neuem XTR, mavic crossmax slr und noch ein paar anderen leichten leckereien 
wird dann auch mal im wohld zu sehen sein, sogar in 2 facher ausführung. mein bruder und ich bauen das gleiche bike auf. also zu 95% gleich.


----------



## Cad2 (24. Januar 2011)

steuersatz kommt roter across ah01, innenlager auch raus, kommt xtr ran und aufkleber sind schon im druck. rahmen wird auch noch ein wenig poliert


----------



## skinny63 (24. Januar 2011)

Hilfe, GT-Freaks im Anmarsch....

Na denn, viel Spass beim Bauen


----------



## Cad2 (24. Januar 2011)

danke, wird schon schief gehen 
sollte so zu märz fertig werden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Obotrit (25. Januar 2011)

ich kann mir schon ganz gut den dreck am rahmen vorstellen. Wird bestimmt toll.


----------



## Cad2 (25. Januar 2011)

Obotrit schrieb:


> ich kann mir schon ganz gut den dreck am rahmen vorstellen. Wird bestimmt toll.



das bike wird dann nur bei gutem Wetter gefahren. Sonst müsste man das gute Stück ja oft reinigen.


----------



## aegluke (25. Januar 2011)

Cad2 schrieb:


> das bike wird dann nur bei gutem Wetter gefahren. Sonst müsste man das gute Stück ja oft reinigen.



Gewagt gefragt: wozu dann XTR? Die höheren Gruppen spielen ihre Vorteile doch gerade bei widrigen Verhältnissen besonders gut aus.


----------



## TigersClaw (25. Januar 2011)

Weil es manchmal keinen Sinn ergeben muss, sondern weil man es genau so haben möchte


----------



## Cad2 (25. Januar 2011)

genau, man könnte auch slx oder so anbauen, schaltet genauso gut. zum zaskar gehört aber xtr(meiner meinung nach) und das bike sollte halt unter 10kg kommen. deswegen die wahl.


----------



## aegluke (25. Januar 2011)

Naja, bei viel Schlamm- und Dreckkontakt bilde ich mir ein, behält eine XTR länger ihre Funktion. Gerade die Verwendung der beweglichen Teile und der Bolzen und Stifte um die sich z.B. das Schaltwerk dreht, ist wertiger. Meine Meinung. Auch bleibt das Finish nach Salzkontakt erhalten. Bei der SLX läuft da schon mal der Rost an einer Niete oder einem Bolzen runter.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Obotrit (25. Januar 2011)

Cad2 schrieb:


> das bike wird dann nur bei gutem Wetter gefahren. Sonst müsste man das gute Stück ja oft reinigen.



...dann wirds halt sauber gemacht, was ist daran so schlimm. Zur Not macht man´s auch an der Tanke (kurz absprühen). Du fährst MTB, da gehört Dreck wohl dazu, oder?


----------



## Cad2 (25. Januar 2011)

ja kann auch mal dreckig werden, sollte dann aber wirklich gleich danach gereinigt werden. ist mehr ein "zum hinhängen bike"


----------



## stubenhocker (26. Januar 2011)

Cad2 schrieb:


> zum zaskar gehört aber xtr(meiner meinung nach)


 
welche? die alte graue (900er glaube ich)?
dann mit suntour daumies!


----------



## Cad2 (26. Januar 2011)

ja, normaler weise die alte xtr. wollte aber nur neue aktuelle teile verbauen und als einziges den alten rahmen nehmen.


----------



## skinny63 (26. Januar 2011)

Cad2 schrieb:


> ja, normaler weise die alte xtr. wollte aber nur neue aktuelle teile verbauen und als einziges den alten rahmen nehmen.



mal was ganz Anderes...

wie schaut es mit Tour kommender Samstag aus?

Wetter riecht ja fast nach Rügen-Runde


----------



## Cad2 (26. Januar 2011)

ich sollte samstag wieder in der heimat sein aber rügen runde ist ja so lang. dafür reicht es bei mir noch nicht


----------



## TigersClaw (26. Januar 2011)

Wer Samstag nicht mag, darf sich uns am Sonntag anschliessen. Lockere Wohld-Runde. Wir = Lory und ich. Falls Lory allerdings arbeiten muss, fällt Wohld aus und ich fahre was anspruchsvolles.


----------



## Cad2 (26. Januar 2011)

lockere wohld runde klingt gut 
werde aber erst samstag zu oder absagen. mal schauen wie wetter wird...


----------



## TigersClaw (26. Januar 2011)

Die Wetteraussichten für Sonntag sind gut, 3 Grad, Sonne, kein Regen und wenig Wind.


----------



## Cad2 (26. Januar 2011)

das klingt ja schonmal gut


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TigersClaw (28. Januar 2011)

TOURAUFRUF:

Sonntag 10 Uhr Parkplatz Fischereihof Parkentin: lockere Wohld Runde, alles weitere wird spontan entschieden.


----------



## Xaser87 (31. Januar 2011)

für eine tour bis etwa um 1 könnt ich mit kommen, meld mich morgen wieder


----------



## Lory (2. Februar 2011)

Hallo ans Forum,

am Sonntag waren Tiger und ich unterwegs im Hütter Wohld.
Im Grunde wollten wir biken.
Anfänglich haben wir den Weg geebnet:








Tiger hat geebnet, ich habe es für die Nachwelt festgehalten 

Dann haben wir uns neue Schuhe zugelegt. Diese sind auf Naturbasis hergestellt. Die hervorragenden Dämpfungseigenschaften der Sohle sind einzigartig.




Von diesem neuen Naturprodukt und dessen Dämpfungseigenschaften waren wir so begeistert, dass wir unsere Bikes damit ausgerüstet haben.








Gerade neu aus der Naturproduktion kamen die Reifen. Auch hier hieß es, dass die Dämpfungseigenschaften und das Abrollverhalten großartig seien.




Nach dieser Shoppingtour mussten wir uns erstmal stärken.




Dann kamen wir endlich zum Radeln








Der Tradition sind wir aber treu geblieben.




Zu den KM und Hömies kann Tiger was sagen. Ich bin aus HRO gestartet.


----------



## TigersClaw (2. Februar 2011)

Joah war eine geniale Tour. Der Boden war (zumindest anfangs) oberflächlich leicht gefroren, ideal um es krachen lassen zu können 

Es sind am Ende 31 km geworden mit etwa 600 hm laut meinem Garmin.


----------



## Cad2 (2. Februar 2011)

coole schlammtour 

hab eben 4mtb'ler in der parkstr gesehen? habe auf die schnelle niemanden erkannt, ist ja auch schon dunkel draussen. wer war denn das?


----------



## TigersClaw (2. Februar 2011)

Das waren sicher die Jungs von der Radhaus-Runde.


----------



## Cad2 (2. Februar 2011)

hab ich auch grad erfahren das die das wohl waren. die treffen sich jeden mittwoch 18uhr da.


----------



## Obotrit (3. Februar 2011)

cool... ich war noch samstag unterwegs, da war der boden knochenhart und es hat nicht so recht spaß gemacht - hab aber schönes pic dabei


----------



## Lory (3. Februar 2011)

Obotrit schrieb:
			
		

> ...da war der boden knochenhart und es hat nicht so recht spaß gemacht


mit weniger luftdruck in den reifen fahren....
uuuuund "wegduck"
hihi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TigersClaw (3. Februar 2011)

Jemand schon ne Idee für kommenden Sonntag?


----------



## Obotrit (4. Februar 2011)

TigersClaw schrieb:


> Jemand schon ne Idee für kommenden Sonntag?



Idee keine, Bock ja - aber ich brüte was aus. Von daher ists wohl sehr unsicher zuzusagen. Hab Lust auf ne kleine Tour - vielleicht mit Schlammpackung und Naturprodukten aus der Heimat


----------



## TigersClaw (4. Februar 2011)

Na denn sieh zu. Klassische Wohld-Tour?

Am 13.2. lädt übrigens Hegi am Plauer See zum radeln ein, schonmal zum vormerken.


----------



## Hegi (4. Februar 2011)

TigersClaw schrieb:


> Am 13.2. lädt übrigens Hegi am Plauer See zum radeln ein, schonmal zum vormerken.



Moin Steffen!

Genau, ich möchte mal wieder die Plauer See Ronda machen.
Starten werden ich um 10 Uhr am Campingplatz Zuruf in Plau-Plötzenhöhe.
Treffpunkt direkt an der Schranke!
Und dann gehts *gegen den Uhrzeigersinn* 51 km um den Plauer See. 
Trails um und beim Pätschsee sind enthalten. Petersdorfer See und Plauer Werder Trail nicht! Einkehr plane ich am Ende der Tour im Fackelgarten in Plau! Und danach muss ich leider gleich wieder nach Hamburg.
Vielleicht ist ja jemand von Euch dabei!

Tschüss Hegi


----------



## pseikow (4. Februar 2011)

*TOURAUFRUF*

Start: Samstag, 13:00, Neuer Markt

Route wird spontan entschieden. Lockere Tour. Sonntag würd ich auch fahren. Hab auch Licht. =]

Teilnehmer: Mirage, pseikow, ein MTB Mädchen


----------



## Cad2 (4. Februar 2011)

pseikow schrieb:


> *TOURAUFRUF*
> 
> Start: Samstag, 13:00, Neuer Markt
> 
> ...



viel spass euch, bin krank


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TigersClaw (4. Februar 2011)

Bei mir geht nur Sonntag.


----------



## IonTempest (4. Februar 2011)

Hm, morgen wäre ich dabei...endlich mal eine Uhrzeit, die für mich Nachttier auch akzeptabel ist.



Nachtrag zu früher Stunde: Ich hoffe mal das Wetter bessert sich noch etwas bis 13 Uhr,- bei dem Wind ist ja eher fliegen denn fahren angesagt...na mal nachher schauen.


----------



## IonTempest (5. Februar 2011)

...sorry, bin raus. War grad mal testen,- der Wind ist nicht nett.


----------



## pseikow (5. Februar 2011)

Ion: Sissi
Nachtrag: Treffen ist 13:30


----------



## IonTempest (5. Februar 2011)

...Contenance,- solche Ausdrücke von einem erwachsenen Menschen.


----------



## TigersClaw (5. Februar 2011)

Wo er Recht hat...


----------



## IonTempest (5. Februar 2011)

...mitnichten...wie nachvollziehbar war ich gegen 8 im Bett und wollte eigentlich gesund und munter wieder zuhause ankommen...


----------



## Obotrit (5. Februar 2011)

@Tiger: Bei mir siegt die Vernunft. Der Geist ist willig, doch das Fleisch ist schwach.
@IonTempest: Was fürn Wind?


----------



## TigersClaw (5. Februar 2011)

Ich hau ma wie morgen das Wetter wird. Wenns passt evtl Wohld-Tour mit DH-Bomber. Ansonsten radel ich in Güstrow.


----------



## pseikow (6. Februar 2011)

Hier ein paar Bilder von unserer kleinen Kösterbeck-Runde. Endlich mal wieder. =D













@IonTempest: Sorry. War nicht so gemeint. Wind war aber nicht zuu schlimm, zumal im Wald ists ja auch geschützt. Oder war es wegen runterfallenden Zweigen gemeint? - Hast Du etwa immer noch keinen Helm?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TigersClaw (6. Februar 2011)

Ich bin heute in den Güstrower Heidbergen Intervall-Training gefahren, 4x die erweiterte Cross-Duathlon Runde, 36km, 2:19h, schön im Dauerregen und stellenweise tiefem Modder. Hat trotzdem Spass gemacht 

Falls jemand Interesse hat, in Güstrow ist jeden Herbst der Cross-Duatlon. Kurze Variante 2,5 km Laufen, 13km Radeln, 2,5km Laufen. Lange Variante das Doppelte. Ich werde dieses Jahr dort evtl. mit einem Kumpel als Team starten, er Laufen, ich Radeln. Hier gibts mehr Infos: http://www.trifun.de/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=43&Itemid=84


----------



## Ernster (6. Februar 2011)

TigersClaw schrieb:


> Ich bin heute in den Güstrower Heidbergen Intervall-Training gefahren, 4x die erweiterte Cross-Duathlon Runde, 36km, 2:19h, schön im Dauerregen und stellenweise tiefem Modder. Hat trotzdem Spass gemacht
> 
> Falls jemand Interesse hat, in Güstrow ist jeden Herbst der Cross-Duatlon. Kurze Variante 2,5 km Laufen, 13km Radeln, 2,5km Laufen. Lange Variante das Doppelte. Ich werde dieses Jahr dort evtl. mit einem Kumpel als Team starten, er Laufen, ich Radeln. Hier gibts mehr Infos: http://www.trifun.de/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=43&Itemid=84



Sehr schöne und super organisierte Veranstaltung. Kann ich auch nur empfehlen. Diese Zeit gilt es in der Staffel zu toppen. 

http://connect.garmin.com/activity/62426790


----------



## TigersClaw (6. Februar 2011)

Jo ich war 2009 zum Zuschauen dort, da kam der Gedanke einer Teilnahme auf. Geplant wars eigentlich schon für 2010, aber dann passte es zeitlich nicht. Es wird aber nicht um einen guten Platz gehen, sondern um Spass und wenigstens nicht als Letzter anzukommen 

Die Radstrecke liegt vor meiner Haustür, gute Voraussetzungen fürs Training


----------



## IonTempest (6. Februar 2011)

@Pseikow: Schon okay. Ich hatte etwas Bedenken, nachdem ich eine kurze Runde durch'n Stadthafen gedüst bin, daß mir nach der kurzen Nacht irgendwann die Konzentration fehlt. Im Stadthafen hat's mich fast vom Rad gefegt und ja...ich hab's noch nicht geschafft mir'n Helm zuzulegen.*betroffenguck* Derzeit also noch ohne Helm und Hirn.^^ Ich bessere mich.


@Tiger: Gibt's bei Güstrow (Nähe Inselsee) das s.g. Schabernack noch? Ich meine diesen krassen Abhang ca. 60m tief auf eine Weide mit Bauernhaus zu?
Was mich auch mal reizen würde wäre das alte Militärgelände beim Schwarzen See,- war mal mit Auto da und zu Fuß drauf aber das ist ja so riesig, daß ich's nie bis zu den Bunkern geschafft hab.


----------



## TigersClaw (6. Februar 2011)

Ion, ja Schabernack gibts noch, und die Abfahrt die Du meinst fahr ich inzwischen problemlos mehrmals nacheinander hoch. Das Gelände am schwarzen See kenn ich auch, falls Du mal Lust hast dort zu radeln, gerne, aber nur mit Helm


----------



## skinny63 (11. Februar 2011)

Hegi schrieb:


> Moin Steffen!
> 
> Genau, ich möchte mal wieder die Plauer See Ronda machen.
> Starten werden ich um 10 Uhr am Campingplatz Zuruf in Plau-Plötzenhöhe.
> ...



So Hochhol, wer ist mit dabei? 
Treffpunkt in 10:00 Plau dann bzw. 
09:00 Aral Tessiner Straße in HRO


----------



## Lory (11. Februar 2011)

Jo hier ist einer, der mit dabei sein will.


----------



## TigersClaw (11. Februar 2011)

Hier auch, ich fahre aber selbst ... hin mein ich, mit dem Auddo. Ab Güstrow wäre Platz für einen Mitfahrer + Bike frei.


----------



## skinny63 (11. Februar 2011)

Lory schrieb:


> Jo hier ist einer, der mit dabei sein will.



Bitte melde dich ...
Wegen Abstimmung


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zarea (11. Februar 2011)

Ich lieg im Bett.


----------



## TigersClaw (12. Februar 2011)

zarea schrieb:


> Ich lieg im Bett.



Na denn raus aus den Federn und ab aufs Rad


----------



## zarea (12. Februar 2011)

Guter Vorschlag. 
Ich halte aber einen grippalen Infekt oder so dagegen. 

Naja, geht schon wieder, aber das Fahrrad werde ich mal noch nicht besteigen. 

War heute erst mal im Marstall, Eisenbahn kucken.
Ist´s bei Euch auch so bitter kalt? *bibber*


----------



## Mirageknight (12. Februar 2011)

Norman und ich wollen morgen einer MTB-Freundin den wohld zeigen, hat jemand der nicht nach Plau fährt Interesse mitzukommen? 

Wir treffen uns um 11 uhr am Südstadtcenter, es wird eine gemütliche, kleine Runde im gemächlichen Tempo ^^


----------



## pseikow (12. Februar 2011)

*MTB Nightride*

Schöne Tour mit Tiger und Lory in Güstrow. 









Die myTinySun Lampe mit 900 Lumen hat gut Licht gemacht, konnte super sehen im dunklen Wald. =)
Gern mal wieder!

Lory: Danke für´s mitnehmen!
Tiger: Goile Strecke, FührerScout! Freue mich schon auf´s Rennen dort.


----------



## Cad2 (12. Februar 2011)

Mirageknight schrieb:


> Norman und ich wollen morgen einer MTB-Freundin den wohld zeigen, hat jemand der nicht nach Plau fährt Interesse mitzukommen?
> 
> Wir treffen uns um 11 uhr am Südstadtcenter, es wird eine gemütliche, kleine Runde im gemächlichen Tempo ^^



also wenn das tempo wirklich gemütlich ist denn bin ich dabei. bin noch ganz leicht angeschlagen bin aber die woche jeden tag gefahren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mirageknight (12. Februar 2011)

klaro^^ du schaffst das schon^^


----------



## Cad2 (12. Februar 2011)

also schön entspannt radeln 
soll ja morgen auch noch schön werden, zwar bissle kalt aber passt schon


----------



## pseikow (12. Februar 2011)

Ich fahr die Strecke in der Zeit dann drei mal. :} Werft mir PowerRiegel zu, wenn ich euch überrunde. Das wäre besser für uns alle.


----------



## TigersClaw (12. Februar 2011)

pseikow schrieb:


> Ich fahr die Strecke in der Zeit dann drei mal. :} Werft mir PowerRiegel zu, wenn ich euch überrunde. Das wäre besser für uns alle.



Harharhar, Donnerstag Abend ständig hinterherdackeln und jetzt einen auf dicke Hose machen


----------



## Cad2 (12. Februar 2011)

pseikow schrieb:


> Ich fahr die Strecke in der Zeit dann drei mal. :} Werft mir PowerRiegel zu, wenn ich euch überrunde. Das wäre besser für uns alle.



na schauen wir mal wie fit du bist. also ne kleine gemütliche wohld runde sollte ich auf jeden schaffen


----------



## IonTempest (12. Februar 2011)

...mal sehen...wenn ich nicht wieder erst um 7 ins Bett komm', bin ich auch dabei. Ich sag es mal so...wenn ich 1100 am Südstadtcenter bin, bin ich da - wenn nich, dann nich. Norman bauen wir fix noch die beiden größten Ritzel von der Kurbel ab uuund zack, Ausgleich geschaffen.*lach*
Gemütliches Tempo ist ja auch eher was für mich Raucher. Jetzt krieg ich hier bestimmt ordentlich was zu hören. *duckundwech*


----------



## Froschkatze (12. Februar 2011)

iontempest schrieb:


> raucher. jetzt krieg ich hier bestimmt ordentlich was zu hören. *duckundwech*


schande über dich!


----------



## pseikow (13. Februar 2011)

@ Tiger: Wer von uns hat denn die Bremsspur bergauf hinterlassen?

Teilnehmer update: MagicDave und noch zwei kommen dazu. =)


----------



## Cad2 (13. Februar 2011)

das schneit ja draussen! 
na hoffentlich bleibt das nicht so


----------



## Mirageknight (13. Februar 2011)

ist doch perfekt, ist der boden wenigstens nicht so schlammig, dann bleibt dein fahrrad sauber  (ich würde natürlich schlamm vorziehen...)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TigersClaw (13. Februar 2011)

Cad2 schrieb:


> das schneit ja draussen!
> na hoffentlich bleibt das nicht so



Achtung Sissi-Alarm )

Schönen Gruss aus dem Lenzer-Krug.


----------



## Cad2 (13. Februar 2011)

schöne entspannte tour mit ein paar mtb neulingen. 
hier noch ein paar fotos: 































Fotos von pseikow folgen auch noch


----------



## TigersClaw (13. Februar 2011)

Oha, sogar alle mit Helm, vorbildlich 

Wir hatten heute 62km Plauer-See-Trails. Fotos folgen


----------



## Cad2 (13. Februar 2011)

Es gab eine Helmpflicht, ansonsten keine tour für denjenigen


----------



## Elfriede (14. Februar 2011)

Cad2 schrieb:


> Es gab eine Helmpflicht, ansonsten keine tour für denjenigen



Himmel! Das sind ja Maßnahmen. Du hast keinen Helm und darfst daher nicht mitfahren. Jetzt bleibt es einbem nicht einmal selbst überlassen, ob man sich umbringen will oder nicht.

Gruß Björn


----------



## Cad2 (14. Februar 2011)

da waren ein paar neulinge dabei die noch nie richtig im wald gefahren sind, deswegen die pflicht. ansosnten soll doch jeder machen was er für richtig hält.


----------



## TigersClaw (14. Februar 2011)

Elfriede schrieb:


> Himmel! Das sind ja Maßnahmen. Du hast keinen Helm und darfst daher nicht mitfahren. Jetzt bleibt es einbem nicht einmal selbst überlassen, ob man sich umbringen will oder nicht.
> 
> Gruß Björn



Du fahr ma überhaupt wieder mit


----------



## pseikow (14. Februar 2011)

War super cool. =D Fein, dass so viele dabei waren.

@Cad: Coole Pix. Schöne Auflösung hat dein orangenes Telefon da.



 



 

 

 

 

 

 

 



 

 



 

 



 

 



 

 

Jetzt, da ich so eine schreckliche Wunde von Dornenranken davon getragen habe, bin ich ein richter MTB´ler, schätze ich.

Video: [nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7gmyvu6owEc"]YouTube        - MTB Tour im Wohld 2011-02-13[/nomedia]

(Kann man Videos einbinden? Und ist es möglich, den Einbind-Code aller Bilder in groß anzeigen zu lassen? Das is ja sonst umständlich, bei jedem einzelnen Bild den Embed-Code in "mittel" rauszusuchen. Awwwhr!)


----------



## squirrel88 (14. Februar 2011)

Cad2 schrieb:


> schöne entspannte tour mit ein paar mtb neulingen.
> 
> 
> entspannt? Also ich war sehr an-gespannt..Ihr spinnt doch alle  Aber war im Nachhinein echt cool..obwohl ich zwischendurch 100 mal gestorben bin..^^
> -> bin übrigens neu im Forum


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TigersClaw (14. Februar 2011)

squirrel88 schrieb:


> ..obwohl ich zwischendurch 100 mal gestorben bin..^^



Das wird. Bei der näxten Tour stirbst Du nur noch 99 Mal. Und irgendwann überlebst Du


----------



## Cad2 (14. Februar 2011)

also ich war ja auch noch leicht angeschlagen mit einer erkältung. Fande die tour aber echt angenehm.


----------



## pseikow (14. Februar 2011)

~Leicht angeschlagen~ aber mich zum Mini-Race herausfordern. Tztztz. ^^ 

Konnte schön Wheelie üben bei der Tour. Freu mich schon auf den nexten Ausritt.

Hat wer lust mal abends ne *Spee-Round* am *Stadthafen *bis zum Steg gegenüber zu drehen? Dienstag und Freitag kann ich.


----------



## Obotrit (15. Februar 2011)

*TOURAUFRUF*
Sonntag (20.02.) - 10.30 Uhr - Hütter Wohld/Glashagen Runde als
lockere Tour. Wetter: wolkig, vlt. etwas Schnee, -5°C, Ostwind
Erweiterung der Tour möglich. Helmpflicht!


----------



## TigersClaw (15. Februar 2011)

Dabei


----------



## pseikow (15. Februar 2011)

Heute Abend kleine *Stadthafen Round* mit Flow und mir. Join us. 19:40 fahren wir beim Speicher vorbei.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bulettenfisch (15. Februar 2011)

Hallo Rostock und Umland,

ich bin hier neu im Forum und suche einige gemeinschaftliche Ausfahrten in meiner Umgebung Wismar. Da ihr wohl der nahegelegenste Trupp seit und ich gerade Eure Ankündigung für das nächste Wochenende gelesen habe, würde ich versuchen mich da mal mit einzuklinken. Unter Vorraussicht dass die Bahn fährt.
Ich melde mich dann nochmal am Ende der Woche.

Gruß Sebastian


----------



## TigersClaw (15. Februar 2011)

Hallo Sebastian, willkommen im Team.

Falls Dich jemand vom Bahnhof Rostock abholen soll, sag Bescheid.


----------



## pseikow (15. Februar 2011)

ich will vom bahnhof hro abgeholt werden :}


----------



## skinny63 (15. Februar 2011)

pseikow schrieb:


> ich will vom bahnhof hro abgeholt werden :}



ja nee, is klar....


----------



## TigersClaw (15. Februar 2011)

pseikow schrieb:


> ich will vom bahnhof hro abgeholt werden :}



Du kannst alleine fahren, Sissi


----------



## bulettenfisch (15. Februar 2011)

Hey,

na von Rostock bis Glashagen ist es ja noch mit dem Rad, selbst bei solch einem Wetter, schaffbar und dann noch einen Waldritt und zurück (ich hoffe ich lehne mich da jetzt nicht zuuuuuu weit aus dem Fenster). Ich weiß ja nicht wie groß Eure derzeitigen Runden sind. Und natürlich ist Winter. Von Wismar nach Glashagen ist doch schon ein anderer Schnack. Es geht ja immerhin um die kostengünstigste Variante, dass ist nun mal das Rad nä. Aber kann sein das ich Samstag in Rostock bin, ansonsten würde ich den Sprung von Bad Doberan rüber machen oder eben die kürzeste Querverbindung, von der Bahn her. Schade das noch nicht Frühjahr ist, da würde meine Anreise wahrscheinlich anders ausfallen.


----------



## Cad2 (15. Februar 2011)

ich bin Sonntag evtl auch dabei. Mal schauen wie das Wetter wird. Mein bike ist eigentlich schon dreckig genug von der letzten tour. Ich melde mich spätestens Samstag ob ich dabei bin Oder nicht.


----------



## Obotrit (16. Februar 2011)

@bulettenfisch: gibt ja noch den haltepunkt Parkentin wenn alle stricke reißen


----------



## IonTempest (16. Februar 2011)

Moin...so, ich werd' die Woche mal schauen, ob ich'n Helm finde,- ist aber vom Finanzminister abhängig.
Hat trotzdem jemand Lust heute 'ne Runde zu drehen? Bin ab 16Uhr verfügbar...


----------



## Lory (16. Februar 2011)

IonTempest schrieb:
			
		

> ob ich'n Helm finde,- ist aber vom Finanzminister abhängig


Kopfbehandlung im Krankenhaus wird teurer.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Obotrit (16. Februar 2011)

Lory schrieb:


> Kopfbehandlung im Krankenhaus wird teurer.



preislich gesehen wird ne beerdigung noch teurer - nur nicht mehr für dich


----------



## zarea (16. Februar 2011)

Obotrit schrieb:


> *TOURAUFRUF*
> Sonntag (20.02.) - 10.30 Uhr - Hütter Wohld/Glashagen Runde als
> lockere Tour. Wetter: wolkig, vlt. etwas Schnee, -5°C, Ostwind
> Erweiterung der Tour möglich. Helmpflicht!


Gibt es da noch eine genaue Treffpunktbeschreibung? Ich brauch das immer ein bisschen sehr genau. 



IonTempest schrieb:


> Moin...so, ich werd' die Woche mal schauen, ob ich'n Helm finde


Besorge Dir aber gleich einen Fullfacehelm, damit solche garstigen Wunden nicht passieren können:


pseikow schrieb:


>


----------



## Cad2 (16. Februar 2011)

treffpunkt ist doch bestimmt wie immer da am parkplatz fischer...irgendwas hoffentlich wird gutes wetter. Die bedimgungen letzten sonntag waren ja schon ganz gut nur an manchen stellen etwas schlammig.


----------



## bulettenfisch (16. Februar 2011)

Einen wunderschönen ...,

Parkentin ist wohl der naheste Absprung. Mich würde aber auch interessieren wo genau der Treffpunkt ist. G-maps zeigt mir ein Gasthaus namens "Froschklause" an, ist dass der Treffpunkt? Und sagt doch mal bitte, auf was ich mich streckenmäßig einstellen muss. Würde ja eher eingängigen Antrieb wählen bei solch einem Wetter.

Jetzt treff ich hier schon solche Vorbereitungen und denn ist solch ein EkelGRAUs angesagt, dass ich noch ein Rückzieher mache.


----------



## IonTempest (16. Februar 2011)

Lory schrieb:


> Kopfbehandlung im Krankenhaus wird teurer.



Ach Chris, Du weißt doch, daß da nicht viel kaputt zu machen ist.


----------



## Cad2 (16. Februar 2011)

bulettenfisch schrieb:


> Einen wunderschönen ...,
> 
> Parkentin ist wohl der naheste Absprung. Mich würde aber auch interessieren wo genau der Treffpunkt ist. G-maps zeigt mir ein Gasthaus namens "Froschklause" an, ist dass der Treffpunkt? Und sagt doch mal bitte, auf was ich mich streckenmäßig einstellen muss. Würde ja eher eingängigen Antrieb wählen bei solch einem Wetter.
> 
> Jetzt treff ich hier schon solche Vorbereitungen und denn ist solch ein EkelGRAUs angesagt, dass ich noch ein Rückzieher mache.



also froschklausel ist schon fast richtig. Aber wieso willst denn jetzt nicht mehr? Wegen wetter? Erstmal abwarten, kann sich alles noch ändern.


----------



## bulettenfisch (16. Februar 2011)

Nee, ich bin schon ein wenig juckig. So lange es nicht regnet bin ich gern dabei, bisher sieht ja die Vorhersage recht trocken aus. So wie ich es jetzt gesehen habe, trefft Ihr Euch Hütter Wohld am Fischereihof, richtig?


----------



## TigersClaw (16. Februar 2011)

Gut erkannt. Sonntag 10:30 Uhr am Fischereihof


----------



## IonTempest (16. Februar 2011)

So langsam könnte es wieder etwas wärmer werden. Hab grad 'ne kleine Runde gedreht Neuer Markt-> HP Dierkow-> Toitenwinkel und über Dierkower Kreuz zurück...ich brauch 'ne heiße Schoki. Die Nacht hat ja auch erst angefangen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Obotrit (17. Februar 2011)

Treffpunkt ist, wie Tiger schon meint, der Auffangparkplatz Fischereihof.
http://maps.google.de/maps?f=d&source=s_d&saddr=54.07611,11.961021&daddr=&geocode=&hl=de&mra=dme&mrsp=0&sz=15&sll=54.074977,11.965871&sspn=0.009316,0.037036&ie=UTF8&t=h&z=15


----------



## Xaser87 (17. Februar 2011)

Wer kommt nun mit am Sonntag?

TigerC.
Ich
Obotrit
IonTempest
Cad2

.?


----------



## Obotrit (17. Februar 2011)

Xaser87 schrieb:


> Wer kommt nun mit am Sonntag?
> 
> TigerC.
> Ich
> ...



ich denk mal "zarea" und "bulettenfisch" auch noch


----------



## zarea (17. Februar 2011)

Obotrit schrieb:


> ich denk mal "zarea" ... auch noch



(Wobei, "ich" stand doch schon, also war "ich" doch schon gezählt.   )


----------



## Cad2 (17. Februar 2011)

was ist mit speikow? Der ist doch immer so heiß aufs biken. Wenn Wetter passt bin ich dabei.


----------



## Obotrit (17. Februar 2011)

zarea schrieb:


> (Wobei, "ich" stand doch schon, also war "ich" doch schon gezählt.   )



ich denke mit ich meinte er sich, da stand nichts von du.
@cad2: wie wenns wetter passt? soll nur kalt und trocken sein. Vielleicht liegt ja wieder Schnee - Trockenschnee.

P.S. bingt einer ne waage mit - hab mich etwas erleichtert


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cad2 (17. Februar 2011)

ich meine wenn es nicht plötzlich viel wärmer wird und wir dann dort ein Schlammschlacht machen. So wie letzten Sonntag wär gut. Zu kalt gibts auch net. Denn wird sich warm gefahren. Ich bring dann die Waage mit. Hast dich dann sehr verbessert? Neue leichte Gabel Oder neue laufräder?


----------



## pseikow (17. Februar 2011)

Bin dabei. Muss den Sprung ja nochmal üben.

Schreib meinen Nick noch einmal falsch und es gibt Stress.

Wetter ist mir egal. Es könnte immer etwas matschiger* sein.

Was riecht´n hier so nach Sissi-Alarm?

*schmoddrig


----------



## TigersClaw (17. Februar 2011)

Welchen Sprung meinst Du. Den Flachköpper vonner Teppichkante?


----------



## zarea (17. Februar 2011)

Obotrit schrieb:


> P.S. bingt einer ne waage mit ....



Wenn einer `ne Waage mitbringt, fänd ich das auch gut.


----------



## Mirageknight (17. Februar 2011)

ah wunderbar, ein Grund früher nach Rostock zurückzukommen^^ ich bin dann auch mit dabei  

was ist mit Treffen in HRO und gemeinsames nach Parkentin fahren?


----------



## Froschkatze (17. Februar 2011)

speikow


----------



## Cad2 (17. Februar 2011)

pseikow schrieb:


> Bin dabei. Muss den Sprung ja nochmal üben.
> 
> Schreib meinen Nick noch einmal falsch und es gibt Stress.
> 
> ...



sorry das ich deinen Namen falsch geschrieben hab alter. Ich bin grad auf schiff irgendwo auf der Ostsee und mach das hier alles mit Handy.  den Sprung schaffst du doch sowieso nicht. Da musst erst mal Sattel runter machen und dann könnte es was werden. Oder nimmst den Panzer von Tiger   achja @ Tiger: ich bring denn auch noch die schwarzen schrauben mit.


----------



## Cad2 (17. Februar 2011)

Mirageknight schrieb:


> ah wunderbar, ein Grund früher nach Rostock zurückzukommen^^ ich bin dann auch mit dabei
> 
> was ist mit Treffen in HRO und gemeinsames nach Parkentin fahren?


 
ja klar, können uns ja wieder SüdStadt Center treffen. Sind ja min 3. Fahren denn wieder den weg vom letzten Sonntag.  jetzt wissen wir ja wo es lang geht.


----------



## Mirageknight (17. Februar 2011)

ach man kann sich ja trotzdem verfahren^^ so haben wir wenigstens Kritzmow kennengelernt...


----------



## Cad2 (17. Februar 2011)

denn lass mal 9:45 treffen am SüdStadtCenter. Wenn alle pünktlich sind sollten wir das ja schaffen. Denn darf pseikow aber nicht alle 5min eine pause machen wie beim letzten mal.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pseikow (17. Februar 2011)

Hey, das waren nicht alle 5 mins. ... Wenn, dann alle 10. =]


----------



## Cad2 (17. Februar 2011)

naja, auf jeden fall zu viele 
bist denn auch 9:45 am südstadtcenter? kommen deine mtb neulinge auch wieder mit?


----------



## TigersClaw (17. Februar 2011)

Cad2 schrieb:


> achja @ Tiger: ich bring denn auch noch die schwarzen schrauben mit.



Gute Idee, hatte ich schon fast wieder vergessen.


----------



## IonTempest (17. Februar 2011)

Cad2 schrieb:


> Oder nimmst den Panzer von Tiger
> 
> Tiger-Panzer? Will da jemand in' Krieg ziehen? Oder haste Dir'n NOX Startrack gekauft?
> 
> Ich bin Sonntag dann auch 0945 am SSC...höchstwarscheinlich aber noch ohne Helm. Ist ja Wucher, was die Läden hier haben wollen. Ich werd' mir einen bestellen - von Bell oder Giro...oder bekomm ich jetzt Antrittsverbot?


----------



## Xaser87 (17. Februar 2011)

mensch denn sind wir ja doch nen ganzer Haufen


----------



## Mirageknight (17. Februar 2011)

wenn wir so viele sind, dann kann man ja sogar rentnerjagt machen :X wir umzingeln sie^^


----------



## Cad2 (17. Februar 2011)

coole sache das wir so viele sind.


----------



## TigersClaw (17. Februar 2011)

Cad2 schrieb:


> coole sache das wir so viele sind.



Nur IonTempest wird wieder kneifen


----------



## IonTempest (17. Februar 2011)

TigersClaw schrieb:


> Nur IonTempest wird wieder kneifen



Wie habe ich das zu verstehen, bidde? Seit wann "kneife" ich? Ich glaub' wir müssen uns mal inner Halle zum Poomse treffen. Hast'n Kup (Kyu) oder'n Dan?

Ich bin nun mal ein Nachttierchen und selten vor um 8 morgens im Bett,- auch wenn ich um 10 dann wieder irgendwo sein muß.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TigersClaw (17. Februar 2011)

IonTempest schrieb:


> Wie habe ich das zu verstehen, bidde? Seit wann "kneife" ich? Ich glaub' wir müssen uns mal inner Halle zum Poomse treffen.



Zum was bitte?


----------



## Cad2 (17. Februar 2011)

das hab ich auch nicht verstanden


----------



## TigersClaw (17. Februar 2011)

Edit: ich kann leider nur mit Kata dienen, ich mache Karate, mit Teakwondo kann ich nix anfangen


----------



## IonTempest (17. Februar 2011)

Zum Vollkontaktkampf mit Weste...Poomse ist der umgangssprachliche Begriff. 
Kata laufen...und wer "kneift" hier nu? *lach* (edit:das war jetzt nicht böse gemeint)


----------



## TigersClaw (18. Februar 2011)

Wikipedia meint das Poomse das Gegenstück zur Kata ist, eine Folge von Bewegungen bzw. Techniken. Hab ich dann wohl falsch verstanden.


----------



## squirrel88 (18. Februar 2011)

Cad2 schrieb:


> jajetzt wissen wir ja wo es lang geht.


 

ja..jetzt, da keine blutigen Anfänger mehr dabei sind.. Viel Spaß, ich bin leider fast am anderen Ende Deutschlands


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Obotrit (18. Februar 2011)

Mirageknight schrieb:


> wenn wir so viele sind, dann kann man ja sogar rentnerjagt machen :X wir umzingeln sie^^



Merkst du Tiger? Die wollen stenkern ...


----------



## TigersClaw (18. Februar 2011)

Obotrit schrieb:


> Merkst du Tiger? Die wollen stenkern ...



Jo, den Jungspunden werden wir zeigen was ne Harke is   

Stellt euch auf 70-80km mit 1000hm ein, wir radeln bis nach Bastorf, also Wohld-Kühlung usw. ... ma guggn wer am Ziel noch lacht


----------



## Cad2 (18. Februar 2011)

Ne also davon war keine rede. Die normale wohld runde reicht mir völlig in meinem jetzigen Zustand.


----------



## IonTempest (18. Februar 2011)

TigersClaw schrieb:


> Wikipedia meint das Poomse das Gegenstück zur Kata ist, eine Folge von Bewegungen bzw. Techniken. Hab ich dann wohl falsch verstanden.



Das ist so wie Du sagst *auch* richtig, es hängt immer vom Verband ab und beim wettkampforientierten WTF ist Poomse der Vollkontaktkampf mit Weste,- fällt aber wie auch traditionell (ohne Kontakt) und beim ITF (Leichtkontakt) unter die Formenturniere. WTF-Poomse ist die einzige mit olympischer Ausrichtung.

Aber mal wieder oT: 1000hm? Ich dacht' wir biken am Sonntag, von Bergsteigen habsch nix gelesen.


----------



## Froschkatze (18. Februar 2011)

Kann man in der Gegend da oben ernsthaft eine Tour mit 1000 hm auf 70-80 km zusammenstellen oder war das ein Scherz?
Das hört sich für mich schon interessant an.


----------



## TigersClaw (18. Februar 2011)

Froschkatze schrieb:


> Kann man in der Gegend da oben ernsthaft eine Tour mit 1000 hm auf 70-80 km zusammenstellen oder war das ein Scherz?
> Das hört sich für mich schon interessant an.



In den Güstrower Heidbergen reichen 50km für 1000hm, ob Du es glaubst oder nicht. 6 Runden erweiterte Crossduathlon-Runde. Ist allerdings schon recht hart, aber gutes Training.



IonTempest schrieb:


> Das ist so wie Du sagst *auch* richtig, es hängt immer vom Verband ab und beim wettkampforientierten WTF ist Poomse der Vollkontaktkampf mit Weste,- fällt aber wie auch traditionell (ohne Kontakt) und beim ITF (Leichtkontakt) unter die Formenturniere. WTF-Poomse ist die einzige mit olympischer Ausrichtung.



Am Sonntag gibts sicher Zeit um drüber fachzusimpeln 

Wir werden am Sonntag natürlich spontan entscheiden, was geht und was nicht.


----------



## Cad2 (18. Februar 2011)

also ich entscheide mich schonmal spontan für die kleine runde.


----------



## bulettenfisch (18. Februar 2011)

Einen wunderschönen...

bin dann am Sonntag dabei, die Frage der Hinfahrt hat sich auch erledigt. Habe ein Auto geliehen bekommen, da der Halter im Urlaub ist. Das Beste war, nicht ich musste fragen, sondern ich wurde gefragt. Ansonsten würde ich sogar um 09:45 Uhr vom SSC mitstarten.      Treffpunkt ist da beim Tabakladen, quasi Haupteingang?

Ich hoffe Ihr könnt dann trotzdem Euer Ding machen, da ich mit Püppi-Übersetzung antrete und wohl schnell das Schlusslicht bilden werde. Aber nichts geht über ordentliches Pedalieren.

So ich werde morgen erst wieder ON sein, also feiert nicht so doll ins WE. Bis Sonntag, sagt Sebastian


----------



## TigersClaw (18. Februar 2011)

Ich werde auch vom SSC aus starten, bringt mehr WP-Punkte


----------



## Cad2 (18. Februar 2011)

@Tiger und bulette: klasse Sache. Dann fahren wir im Grossen trupp zum wohld.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zarea (19. Februar 2011)

TigersClaw schrieb:


> ... bringt mehr WP-Punkte


Jäähhh


----------



## TigersClaw (19. Februar 2011)

Also nochmal zusammengefasst:

Morgen = Sonntag Wohld Tour.

Start 9:45 Uhr Südstadtcenter Rostock, wir radeln von dort gemeinsam zum Fischereihof Parkentin und sammeln dort 10:30 Uhr den Rest ein


----------



## bulettenfisch (19. Februar 2011)

So so hallo,

ich habe heute nochmal das Schneekaninchen gespielt und bin eine kleine Hauscrossrunde gefahren. Immer leichter Wind aus Eurer Richtung und kleinere Anstiege, haben mir dann nach 2 Stunden auch die letzten Kräfte genommen. Also meine Ausdauer ist derzeitig echt unterirdisch. Mann, Mann, Mann da muss wohl noch einiges passieren.

Freue mich aber auf morgen, bis dann und noch einen schönen Abend. Gruß Sebastian


----------



## TigersClaw (19. Februar 2011)

bulettenfisch schrieb:


> Also meine Ausdauer ist derzeitig echt unterirdisch.



Sowas kommt, wenn man Winterpause macht


----------



## Cad2 (19. Februar 2011)

bulettenfisch schrieb:


> Also meine Ausdauer ist derzeitig echt unterirdisch.



dann sind wir schon 2  die kleine runde sollte trotzdem machbar sein. Bis morgen denn


----------



## Cad2 (20. Februar 2011)

moin, das war ja heute gar nicht mein tag. erst verschlafen, dann unterwegs platten geholt und kein ersatzschlauch dabei.  also wieder ab nach hause.  gestern hatte ich das bike noch gecheckt. so ein mist. sind ja eigentlich geile bedingungen im wald. nächstes mal bin ich denn wieder dabei.


----------



## IonTempest (20. Februar 2011)

...kannst beruhigt sein...ich bin extra früh ins Bett und lag dann bis ca. halb 6 wach. Tjoa und dann bin ich so tief weggeratzt, daß ich weder den Wecker, noch den Anruf von Pseikow gehört hab. Und dabei ist so geiles Wetter. Sorry, daß Ihr umsonst gewartet habt, war nicht meine Absicht.


----------



## Cad2 (20. Februar 2011)

ich bin ja rechtzeitig ins bett. hab den wecker um8 auch gehört und denn ausgemacht und einfach weitergepennt. dann hätte ich es ja noch zum wohld geschafft wenn ich nicht noch einen platten bekommen hätte. bin ja durch barnstorfer wald gefahren. war super zu fahren. ich wär gerne mitgefahren


----------



## TigersClaw (20. Februar 2011)

Cad, Du hättest es nur bis zum Fischereihof schaffen müssen, ich habe immer Ersatzschläuche und Flickzeug dabei.

Es sind am Ende 60km geworden, davon 40km Trails, knapp 800hm und 4 Stunden reine Fahrzeit. Es gabs unterwegs einige Verluste, losgefahren sind wir mit 7 Leute, in Rostock angekommen sind wir dann zu viert 

Grossen Respekt hat unser Mitradler bulettenfisch verdient, er ist die volle Runde mitgefahren, und zwar Fixed Brakeless. Und sowas nennt er dann unterirdische Form. Alter Du bist echt ein Tier 

Es hat auf jeden Fall Spass ohne Ende gemacht, das Wetter hat gepasst, der Boden war leicht gefroren, die Mitradler waren nett und der Seniorenteller schmeckt immer noch. Perfekt so, was will man mehr


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cad2 (20. Februar 2011)

TigersClaw schrieb:


> Cad, Du hättest es nur bis zum Fischereihof schaffen müssen, ich habe immer Ersatzschläuche und Flickzeug dabei.


das hätte ich aber nicht mehr geschafft,leider. Ich war kurz hinter Ortsausgang Rostock. Da fehlten noch ein paar Kilometer. Naja der erste platten seit August. Kann man verkraften.


----------



## zarea (20. Februar 2011)

TigersClaw schrieb:


> .... Perfekt so, was will man mehr


Dem kann ich mich anschließen. 

Ich hatte sogar eine Premiere, mir ist zum ersten Mal die Kette gerissen.  Aber ich war ja hervorragend vorbereitet. 

Ach ja @ Normen:
http://www.bike-mailorder.de/shop/M...en/Brave-Ventilkappen-Wuerfel-2-St::7306.html
Die sind, wie schon gesagt, für Autoventil. 

Dann bis zum nächsten Mal.


----------



## bulettenfisch (20. Februar 2011)

Ja danke Tiger, für Deinen Zuspruch. Am Ende ging aber auch nichts mehr, der Gegenwind hat mir den Rest gegeben. Da war eben an Euch kein Anschluss mehr zu erwarten. Ich bin erst 17.00 zu Hause angekommen, gemütlich die Fahrzeuge auf der Autobahn ausgebremst. Musste mich in Wismar, erstmal nach schneller Energie beim örtlichen Tortenbäcker umsehen. Nachdem ich fündig wurde, habe ich mich bis eben noch in meiner Bude mit geliehenen Film versteckt und bin jetzt ins Atelier zum arbeiten. Mal sehen was die Knie noch sagen werden. Aber Bock hätte ich natürlich schon nochmal, eigentlich sogar brakeless, aber mit höherer Trittfrequenz, mitzutrailen.

An Alle noch eine relaxten Abend, bis die Tage. Sebastian


----------



## bulettenfisch (20. Februar 2011)

Jetzt aber doch noch etwas zum Abschluss. Kam wahrscheinlich etwas egoman gerade rüber. Formmäßig weiß ich jetzt, wo ich anknüpfen muss. Wenn Nils die ganze Zeit augenscheinlich locker die Runde nimmt. Dass war schon Spitze mit Euch auch wenn meine Grenze aufgezeigt wurde. Also alles Gute, angenehme Woche. Sebb


----------



## zarea (20. Februar 2011)

bulettenfisch schrieb:


> Wenn Nils die ganze Zeit augenscheinlich locker die Runde nimmt.


Danke.


----------



## pseikow (20. Februar 2011)

Feine Tour! Nur leider hat sich mein Trinken gegen Ende in einen crushed ICE Cocktail verwandelt. Oo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cad2 (21. Februar 2011)

geile sache mit dem crushed ice 
kannst ja schön caipi unterwegs trinken


----------



## Obotrit (21. Februar 2011)

War ne schöne Tour. Konnte mit der Spitze leider nicht mehr mithalten und musste später auch abbrechen. Dennoch alles in allem geile Tour. Der Boden muss nur weicher werden ...
@bullette: Hut ab mit deinem Bock.


----------



## pseikow (22. Februar 2011)

DL -> http://www.megaupload.com/?d=3ILNN05V

=]

Entweder ich muss da hin, oder ich verkleid´ mich beim nexten "normalen" RACE einfach.


----------



## TigersClaw (22. Februar 2011)

Wo bleiben die Fotos vom Sonntag, bzw das Treppen-Video?


----------



## Obotrit (23. Februar 2011)

TigersClaw schrieb:


> Wo bleiben die Fotos vom Sonntag, bzw das Treppen-Video?


----------



## TigersClaw (23. Februar 2011)

Sehr cool geworden.


----------



## TigersClaw (23. Februar 2011)

Am 20.3. ist übrigens die erste RTF in MV. Infos hier: 

http://breitensport.rad-net.de/modules.php?name=Breitensport&ID_Termine=31984&mode=breiten_detail


----------



## bulettenfisch (23. Februar 2011)

Moin, moin,

wär ja mal eine Maßnahme, mindestens die 70km mitzufahren. Das Wetter für das steht ja noch ein wenig im unklaren, oder? Schnee, Sonne, Trockenheit, bisher irgenwie wie letztes WE. Wisst Ihr denn schon, ob ihr den Wohld wieder durchpflügen wollt?


----------



## TigersClaw (23. Februar 2011)

Für kommendes WE steht Krakower See als vorläufige Tour fest. Infos folgen.


----------



## skinny63 (23. Februar 2011)

Folgendes mal für kommenden Sonntag als Anregung:

http://www.bikemap.net/route/831581

geplanter Start: 10 Uhr ab Parkplatz Kuchelmiß

Mitnahme eines Bikers samt Bike (evtl. 2. möglich) ab HRO Tessiner Str. ist realisitisch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pseikow (24. Februar 2011)

Die Tour gestern mit den Leuten vom / und vorm RadHaus am Doberaner Platz war cool. Eine schnelle erfrischende Speed Round. ~2 Stunden insgesamt mit Wohld abstecher. =) Sicher machen wir mal ne gemeinsame Tour demnächst. (Mein Trinken war schon wieder gefroren. Help!)


----------



## Froschkatze (24. Februar 2011)

pseikow schrieb:


> Mein Trinken war schon wieder gefroren. Help!


http://www.bike-components.de/shop/cat/c503_Thermoflaschen.html


----------



## Cad2 (24. Februar 2011)

pseikow schrieb:


> (Mein Trinken war schon wieder gefroren. Help!)



Trinkrucksack!!! hab keine probleme damit. wasser bleibt sogar relativ lang warm


----------



## Lotte.2000 (24. Februar 2011)

Cad2 schrieb:


> Trinkrucksack!!! hab keine probleme damit. wasser bleibt sogar relativ lang warm



Trinkrucksack ist eine super Sache, geht auch unter der Jacke zu tragen. Nur nach dem trinken die Restflüssigkeit zurück pusten sonst gefriert es im Schlauch.


----------



## Tantebrisco (24. Februar 2011)

Ich wäre nach langer verletzungsbedingter Pause auch mal wieder dabei. Bei den Temperaturen wohl mit langer Buxe;-)
Kann aus Rostock noch 3 Nasen plus Bikes shutteln...

Schick wäre mal eine Feierabendrunde rund um Rostock


----------



## skinny63 (24. Februar 2011)

Tantebrisco schrieb:


> Ich wäre nach langer verletzungsbedingter Pause auch mal wieder dabei. Bei den Temperaturen wohl mit langer Buxe;-)
> Kann aus Rostock noch 3 Nasen plus Bikes shutteln...



Wäre oder biste dabei? Dann sollten wir noch eine Zeit ausmachen zum Abfahren von Tessiner Straße oder genauer Treffpunkt @Kuchelmiß

Und Temp werden höher als -6 Grad sein, also nix lange Hose für Dich.


----------



## skinny63 (25. Februar 2011)

gut, keine Meinung bisher

für dann noch Schnellentschlossene am Sonntag Treffpunkt:

http://maps.google.de/maps?q=53.681...2.361915&spn=0.009239,0.01929&z=16&iwloc=near

Abfahrt 10 Uhr

====================================================

heute Abend 17:30 kleiner NR @Marlower Wälder Teffpunkt Kreuzung Recknitztalhotel/Brunstorfer Weg


----------



## bulettenfisch (25. Februar 2011)

Hello,

werde dieses WE, die Wege meiner Hausrunden prüfen. Daher keine Krakower Runde, ist mir mit rund 90km, doch etwas zu heftig und den Wohld werde ich wohl auch auslassen. Oder gibt es ein Team welches im Wohld aktiv sein wird?

Gruß Sebastian


----------



## TigersClaw (25. Februar 2011)

Ich würde evtl. die kleine Wohld-Runde fahren, inkl. Seniorenteller versteht sich. Hab gestern arge Verdauungsprobleme gehabt und bin evtl. noch nicht fit für 90km. Ich teste morgen und entscheide mich dann.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bulettenfisch (25. Februar 2011)

Na dass hört sich ja nicht so gut an. Gute Besserung! Liegt wohl am letzten Seniorenteller, waren wohl Senioren untergemischt. Ich werde morgen ebenfalls hier eine Runde durchziehen. Wenn aber mehrere den Wohld mit Ihrer Körpertemperatur beheizen, würde ich es mir mit Sonntag nochmal überlegen. Tiger, Rostock wäre dann Dein Start und Ziel?


----------



## bulettenfisch (25. Februar 2011)

Achso, ist nicht rezeptpflichtig. Ich habe die letzten Male, wenn bei mir mal Probleme aufgetaucht sind Heilerde getrunken, morgens eine Stunde bevor ich etwas gegessen habe und abends vorm Schlafen gehen. Die Erde ist ja bestrebt, durch die Kapillaren der einzelnen Körner, Stoffe aufzunehmen. Daher evtl. auch bakterrielle Widersacher. Bei mir hat es eigentlich immer zum Erfolg geführt.


----------



## TigersClaw (25. Februar 2011)

Ich bin wahrscheinlich schon mit durch, heute morgen das letzte Mal Sitzung gehabt. Die letzten 2 Tage über 2 kg verloren, so macht man Leichtbau  Die Pizza heute Abend hab ich mir dann wohl verdient 

Kleine Runde heisst Start am Fischereihof Parkentin, dort wo wir Obotrit abgeholt haben. Ich entscheide mich morgen im Laufe des Tages.


----------



## Tantebrisco (26. Februar 2011)

Also fällt die Krakow Runde aus?
Alternativ dazu Parkentin?


----------



## TigersClaw (26. Februar 2011)

Nein die Runde fällt nicht aus. Ich bin dabei. Lory und Skinny wären aber auch ohne mich gefahren. Ich werde eine Abkürzung ausarbeiten falls es doch nicht so geht.


----------



## skinny63 (26. Februar 2011)

Runde fällt aus, weil ein Mitfahrer unkontrollierte .... Gewichtsreduzierung macht? Nene, könnt ihr knicken, Runde findet statt, bei bestem Wetter, wie es ausschaut, 

Abkürzung? na klar, ab Krakow Aussichtsturm zurück oder vom Hotel Kiwi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cad2 (26. Februar 2011)

fährt sonst noch jemand in wohld?


----------



## TigersClaw (26. Februar 2011)

Wozu Wohld, Du bist doch fit. Mitnahmegelegenheiten gibts genug. Ausserdem warten die Aluschrauben auf Übergabe


----------



## Cad2 (26. Februar 2011)

Naja so fit bin ich auch nicht. Soll ja Ne Grosse runde werden!? Obwohl ich eigentlich Lust hätte mal auf was neues


----------



## TigersClaw (26. Februar 2011)

Die Runde is zwar lang aber konditionell nicht sehr anspruchsvoll. Wenn Du 60km Wohld ab HRO schaffst, schaffste die 90km Krakow auch. Ausserdem ist jede Woche Wohld langweilig.


----------



## Cad2 (26. Februar 2011)

nagut denn bin ich dabei. Wer kann mich denn am besten mitnehmen? Tantebrisco? Kommt aus hro? Wäre wohl das beste.


----------



## TigersClaw (26. Februar 2011)

Dann vergiss nicht die Schrauben einzupacken


----------



## Cad2 (26. Februar 2011)

die sind noch im Rucksack vom letzten mal. Da wollte ich sie dir ja schon geben. Alles wird gut


----------



## bulettenfisch (26. Februar 2011)

Moin,

denn werde ich wohl die Hausrunden bei mir um die Ecke zusammenlegen. Euch viel Spaß um Krakower See, bin irgendwann auch mal dabei.

Gruß Sebastian


----------



## TigersClaw (26. Februar 2011)

Dann stell ma ne schöne Runde zusammen. Ab Wismar sind wir noch nicht geradelt, könnte sich dann demnäxt ändern.


----------



## Cad2 (26. Februar 2011)

Tantebrisco schrieb:


> Kann aus Rostock noch 3 Nasen plus Bikes shutteln...



kannst mich morgen mitnehmen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tantebrisco (26. Februar 2011)

Bekommen wir hin-

ich als Ortsunkundiger müsste sonst extra das Navi suchen

Hast jetzt gleich PN!


----------



## Cad2 (28. Februar 2011)

moin, war ja mal ne schöne tour gestern, nur etwas lang für mich. sorry das ich euch die letzten kilometer etwas aufgehalten habe 
aber ansonsten bestes wetter und bissle kultur gabs auch noch.


----------



## zarea (28. Februar 2011)

Ich fand es auch sehr schön gestern, auch die Einkehr war lecker. 

Hier noch ein Bild von der anschließenden Suche nach der Fahrradverteilung.


----------



## TigersClaw (28. Februar 2011)

War ne nette Kaffee-Fahrt mit Kultur-Abstechern 

Die Luft war gestern allerdings etwas dick *pfffffuuuuurz* )


----------



## zarea (28. Februar 2011)

TigersClaw schrieb:


> Die Luft war gestern allerdings etwas dick ...


Bitte keine Einzelheiten.


----------



## Tantebrisco (28. Februar 2011)

Wohlig duftig, fast schön blumig und fluffig im Abgang...

Die nächste Runde freut sich schon auf mich;-)


----------



## skinny63 (1. März 2011)

Tantebrisco schrieb:


> Wohlig duftig, fast schön blumig und fluffig im Abgang...
> 
> Die nächste Runde freut sich schon auf mich;-)



Na denn, freuen wir uns auf die nächste Runde...

Und übrigens Deine Ortsangabe, geht ja gar nicht!!! Mitten im zentralen Südschweden, einer Metropolregion des Baltikums 

Bilder folgen übrigens auch noch...


----------



## Cad2 (2. März 2011)

heute kleine wohld runde gedreht mit Tempestboy. War schön, hätte bloß mal die sonne raus kommen können.


----------



## TigersClaw (2. März 2011)

Sonne gibts morgen wieder


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cad2 (3. März 2011)

is für's näxte we schon was geplant?


----------



## TigersClaw (3. März 2011)

Bisher nicht. Jemand ne Idee?

Wohld-Kühlung-Bastorf?


----------



## skinny63 (3. März 2011)

Ne Idee?

Ja klar: morgen der Freitag Mini NR @Marlow 

Start 17:30 ab Kreuzung Carl-Kossow-Str/Brunstorfer Weg

Dauer ca. 90-120 min *gemäßigtes Tempo*


----------



## TigersClaw (3. März 2011)

skinny63 schrieb:


> Ne Idee?
> 
> Ja klar: morgen der Freitag Mini NR @Marlow
> 
> ...



Dabei


----------



## Cad2 (3. März 2011)

bin nicht dabei. kein licht. und ich bin beim bowlen.


----------



## Tantebrisco (3. März 2011)

Ich bin dabei 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Gemäßigtes Tempo find ich gut, nach der Arbeit geht eh nichtmehr viel- zumal ich mir noch etwas zur Trail-Ausleuchtung überlegen muss


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Obotrit (4. März 2011)

... ebenfalls nicht dabei. Vielleicht zu sonntagmittag ne kleine Wohld Runde wenn Mitfahrer dabei sind...


----------



## Cad2 (4. März 2011)

Obotrit schrieb:


> Vielleicht zu sonntagmittag ne kleine Wohld Runde wenn Mitfahrer dabei sind...



könnte man einrichten. genaueres morgen...


----------



## TigersClaw (4. März 2011)

Ich wäre im Wohld auch dabei.


----------



## Cad2 (4. März 2011)

TigersClaw schrieb:


> Ich wäre im Wohld auch dabei.



wird aber nur ne kleine runde! nicht das du noch nach bastorf willst zum torte essen


----------



## TigersClaw (4. März 2011)

Fahr ich eben alleine bis Bastorf


----------



## Cad2 (4. März 2011)

bring mir ein stück torte mit 
ich warte bei der froschklausel


----------



## Tantebrisco (4. März 2011)

Soeben das Projekt Kopplampe abgeschlossen, mal sehen, how it works


----------



## bulettenfisch (4. März 2011)

Hello,

für einen weiteren Wohld - Versuch wäre ich wohl diesen Sonntag auch zu haben, wobei mir morgen lieber wäre. Muss sehen ob ich das Auto, geliehener Weise, nochmals bewegen kann.

Gruß Sebastian


----------



## bulettenfisch (4. März 2011)

Bastorf anzufahren würde mir ebenfalls zu lange dauern. Ausser, wir fahren direkt hin und wieder zurück. Wieviele Kilometer wären dass ungefähr, 50km - hin und zurück?


----------



## TigersClaw (4. März 2011)

70-80km ab Fischereihof


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MS1980 (5. März 2011)

hallo Leute, sagt mal was ist euer Wohld eigentlich? das wort sagt mir nix?

hätte auch intresse an einer kleinen Runde, bin die Woche in Kölzow und hätte auch zeit.

wäre ich gestern früher angekommen und hätte Licht mit,denn wäre ich auch beim NR in Marlow mitgefahren.

werde nachher erstma nach HRO zum shoppen und was besorgen ...

gruß Marko


----------



## Cad2 (5. März 2011)

Hallo marko, der wohld ist so zusagen unser hauswald in parkentin. Kannst morgen gerne mitkommen.


----------



## bulettenfisch (5. März 2011)

Moin,

so bei mir sieht es gerade nicht so gut aus. Meine Atemwege fühlen sich gerade so an, als wenn hunderte Kinder stetig ihre Luftballons aufblasen und zerplatzen lassen, mein Hals, als ob der Schreinermeister dem Lehrling zeigen muss wie mit der Raspel umgegangen wird. Hatte schon seit 3 Tagen nach dem Aufstehen etwas kribbeln in der Nase und im Hals, heute ist alles zu. Ich war gestern eigentlich noch Nachts laufen, da war soweit alles in Ordnung, saß danach wohl zu lange, ohne es zu merken, unterkühlt rum.

Werde mal sehen wie es mir über den Tag so ergeht.


----------



## Cad2 (5. März 2011)

gute Besserung


----------



## TigersClaw (5. März 2011)

Wer ist denn nun morgen im Wohld dabei, und wann/wo gehts los?


----------



## bulettenfisch (5. März 2011)

Ja danke, ich hoffe eben dass da nichts ausbrechen will. Habe erst vor kurzem 3 Wochen meine Frau umsorgen müssen wegen Nebenhöhlenentzündung. Da habe ich mir eigentlich nichts abgeholt.


----------



## bulettenfisch (5. März 2011)

Sag mal Tiger, fährst Du zum Burning Frame nach HH? Ich habe gerade die Ankündigung gelesen, hört sich ja spannend und lustig an. Für Berlin wird es ja bei mir eng dieses Jahr. Außerdem, möchte ich nächste Woche mal wieder zum radeln nach HH.


----------



## TigersClaw (5. März 2011)

Wann isn die Burning Frame?


----------



## bulettenfisch (5. März 2011)

18.03.-20.03.
http://www.burningframe.de/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TigersClaw (5. März 2011)

Sieht schecht aus. 18./19. bin ich nicht da, und am 20. ist RTF ab Garz/Rügen.

Falls sich jemand der Herausforderung stellen möchte: 110km Asphalt. Normalerweise Rennrad, aber falls genug Leute mitradeln, würde ich auch mit dem Hardtail antreten.


----------



## bulettenfisch (5. März 2011)

Ich muss selbst sehen wie ich die Tage im Studium vorankomme, um mir 2 Wochenenden ohne gönnen zu können. Ist ja noch eine kleine Weile bis dahin.


----------



## bulettenfisch (5. März 2011)

Wie sieht es denn hiermit eigentlich aus?

http://www.rad-net.de/modules.php?name=Ausschreibung&ID_Veranstaltung=18133&mode=ascr_detail

7 Runden ohne Lizens hört sich doch super an.


----------



## TigersClaw (5. März 2011)

bulettenfisch schrieb:


> Wie siet es denn hiermit eigentlich aus?
> 
> http://www.rad-net.de/modules.php?name=Ausschreibung&ID_Veranstaltung=18133&mode=ascr_detail
> 
> 7 Runden ohne Lizens hört sich doch super an.



Steht längst in meinem Plan.


----------



## bulettenfisch (5. März 2011)

Wurde bei mir gerade nachgetragen, darauf hätte ich schon Lust. Du hast doch aber bestimmt eine Lizens, oder?


----------



## TigersClaw (5. März 2011)

Nein, nichtmal ansatzweise. Wie kommste darauf?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bulettenfisch (5. März 2011)

Kommst mir eben so aktiv vor, nä. Hätte ja sein können, dass Du des längeren schon einem Verein angehörst.


----------



## TigersClaw (5. März 2011)

Nein, wir radeln nur aus Spass an der Freude


----------



## bulettenfisch (5. März 2011)

Jup! Aber so ein kleines Rennen, ist auch was Feines. Habe ich bisher noch keine Erfahrung mit gemacht.


----------



## TigersClaw (5. März 2011)

bulettenfisch schrieb:


> ...Aber so ein kleines Rennen, ist auch was Feines....



Genauso isses. Ab und zu ein fairer sportlicher Wettkampf hat noch niemandem geschadet


----------



## Cad2 (5. März 2011)

was ist nun mit morgen wohld? 10Uhr Treff parkplatz?


----------



## MS1980 (5. März 2011)

was wie eine tour ist das denn , km und fahrzeit?


----------



## TigersClaw (5. März 2011)

Ab Fischereihof Parkentin max. 40km mit 3 Stunden reiner Fahrzeit. Pause sind natürlich eingeplant.


----------



## MS1980 (5. März 2011)

na das hört sich doch gut, denn wäre ich dabei ...


----------



## TigersClaw (5. März 2011)

Also morgen 10 Uhr Fischereihof Parkentin.


----------



## MS1980 (5. März 2011)

hoffentlich finde ich das, denn weg habe ich mir schon mal raus gesucht 

wenn ihr denn morgen nen schwarzen Passt Kombi mit HH seht, denn bin ich das ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tantebrisco (5. März 2011)

Ich bin dabei!

Bis Morgen...


----------



## zarea (5. März 2011)

Ich bin raus. 
Hab gestern schon 50km in 2h gehabt. Heute noch mal in 2,5h. Alder, bin ich fertig. Dieser weiche Boden hält einen fest. 
Ich fahr morgen noch mal um Block, und denn ist gut. 

Euch viel Spaß.  

Habt Ihr schon mal versucht, an einer Bundesstraße, wie z.B. die Umgehungsstraße in Schwerin, zu höhren, wo das Loch im Schlauch ist?
Nein? Ich hab es heute versucht. Gut dass das Loch soooo groß war.


----------



## Obotrit (6. März 2011)

ich schaff es nicht mehr - bin eben gerade hoch - viel spaß euch allen
(war zu spät gestern)


----------



## Cad2 (6. März 2011)

bin wieder zurück, musste leider abbrechen. Irgendwie hat die kraft gefehlt. Waren aber insgesamt auch 38km


----------



## TigersClaw (6. März 2011)

Hast Dich trotzdem gut gehalten 

Schönen Gruss aus Bastorf.


----------



## Cad2 (6. März 2011)

Lecker torte essen?


----------



## TigersClaw (6. März 2011)

Ja und lecker bleifreies Weizen, was sonst 

Ab Bastorf zurück sind wir den Ostseeküstenradweg bis Heiligendamm gefahren, und dann rüber nach Doberan und noch den anderen Wohld-Teil. War bei dem Wetter natürlich genial. 

Sind am Ende 66km, 850hm und 4:15h reine Fahrzeit geworden. Danke am die netten Mitradler und an Petrus fürs geniale Wetter 

Die GPS-Aufzeichnung liefere ich noch nach.


----------



## MS1980 (6. März 2011)

schöne Tour heute, und super Wetter ...

hat echt Spass gemacht, auch wenn's zum Ende ziemlich anstrengend wurde  ...

freu mich schon auf eine  erneute Tour mit euch ...

gruß Marko


----------



## TigersClaw (6. März 2011)

Hier der Track von heute: http://www.bikemap.net/route/843666

Anfrage: ich hätte mal wieder Lust auf Radeln und Spanferkeln in der Froschklause. 
Näxtes WE bin ich nicht da, am 20.3. ist RTF in Garz/Rügen.
Also möglicher Terminvorschlag z.B. der 27.3. Wie schauts da aus?

Andere Sache: es steht von meiner Seite aus noch der Vorschlag im Raum, die RTF am 20.3. mit dem MTB-Hardtail zu fahren. Das würde die Zahl der möglichen Mitfahrer deutlich erhöhen. Nebenbei ist es noch eine gute Gelegenheit nochmal richtig WP-Punkte zu sammeln. Streckenmässig sind die 110km angepeilt, das sollte mit einem leichten MTB in maximal 6 Stunden machbar sein. Bei dieser Streckenlänge werden unterwegs sicher zwei Verpflegungspunkte sein. Weitere Infos hier:

http://www.radsport-mv.de/termine?task=view_detail&agid=252&year=2011&month=3&day=20

und hier:

http://breitensport.rad-net.de/modules.php?name=Breitensport&ID_Termine=31984&mode=breiten_detail


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tantebrisco (6. März 2011)

Feine Tour heute, schöne (leider wie immer zu kurze) Abfahrten, technische Passagen- alles was man braucht!

Dank an den Guide und die Mitfahrer, die zu diesem gelungenen Sonntag beigetragen haben!

Bei der RTF würde ich mitfahren- mangels konkurrenzfähigen Fully mit dem Hardtail;-)
Spanferkeln würde ich gerne zusagen, weiß aber noch nicht Bescheid, ob ich das hinbekomme...

Schönen Restsonntag euch allen!


----------



## zarea (6. März 2011)

@Tiger:
also ... *hustel* ... Skinny hat doch letztes Mal was von einem Schnitt von 35Km/h erzählt. Von wegen das Schlußfahrzeug hätte ihn getrieben.  Bei der 30km Distanz können wir noch mal drüber reden, aber bei 110km schaffe ich so einen Schnitt im Leben nicht. 

Wie ist denn das da mit der Organisation gehalten. Ist das auch so ähnlich, wie in Ratzeburg letzten Herbst? So mit mehrere Geschwindigkeitsgruppen? 
Raser-Trainierte-Genussbiker-Plaudertaschen...


----------



## TigersClaw (6. März 2011)

Ich ruf den Orga die Tage mal an und frage nach wann Zielschluss ist. Nils Du bist doch eh fit, also stell Dich nicht so an


----------



## zarea (6. März 2011)

Na ja, weißt ja;
Lieber können und nicht müssen, als müssen und nicht können. 
Rügen ist zu weit, um mal kurz nach Hause zu fahren. Aber wenn ihr auch alle mit MTB kommt, komme ich auch. 
Ich muss halt mit Fully kommen, hab kein Hartteil.

*KreuzimKalendermach*


----------



## TigersClaw (6. März 2011)

Du bist doch fit auf Deinem Fully, Du hast die 90km Krakow mit links geschafft, da schaffste die 20km mehr reinen Asphalt locker.


----------



## zarea (6. März 2011)

TigersClaw schrieb:


> Du ... fit ... mit links ... locker.


Jaaa,  bitte noch etwas mehr Honig ums Maul.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TigersClaw (6. März 2011)

Nö, ich stehe nicht auf schw..le Momente


----------



## Obotrit (7. März 2011)

Hat von euch jemand versucht mich um 10.00 am Sonntag anzurufen. Habs leider überhört. Wollte eigentlich irgendwie zu euch stoßen. aber musste mich vor schwäche wieder hinlegen. Zudem fehlen mir jegliche handynummern.


----------



## MS1980 (7. März 2011)

das müßte Cad gewesen sein, der hatte als einzigster deine Nr.

achja, hier mal mein Aufbauthreat vom Stompi.

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=494646

@Tigersclaw:

vielleicht ist was für dein Marathon Aufbau mit dabei ...


----------



## skinny63 (10. März 2011)

so, mal wieder was zum Thema: *Touraufruf*

Morgen wieder Mini NR @Marlow

hoffe rechtzeitig zurück zu sein und sehe daher Start um 17:30 als möglich

so um 120 min und wiederum mäßiges Tempo

weiterhin:

*schon Jemand ne Idee für Sonntag?*


----------



## TigersClaw (10. März 2011)

skinny63 schrieb:


> *schon Jemand ne Idee für Sonntag?*



Ja, 250km feinster Asphalt ... mit dem Auto


----------



## Lory (11. März 2011)

Moin,

ich bin für das WE(incl. Freitag) komplett raus. Momentan sind meine Prioritäten etwas anders gelagert 
Aber allen die biken wünsche ich viel Spass dabei. Und immer ein paar Millimeter Pelle unter der Felge.

Grüße


----------



## Lotte.2000 (11. März 2011)

skinny63 schrieb:


> *schon Jemand ne Idee für Sonntag?*



3 Leute treffen sich am Sonntag 8:30 Uhr in Plau zu einer Seeumfahrung. Treffpunkt Netto Parkplatz Ortseingang aus Richtung Güstrow.

Mitfahrer sind natürlich sehr willkommen. Wir wollen eine entspannte Runde drehen.

Gruß René


----------



## wesb (11. März 2011)

Mal ne Frage. Fahrt ihr auch in der Woche mal gemeinsam. Hab immer mal wieder Berufschule in Rostock und würde mich für ne kleine Ausfahrt gerne bereit erklären um die Strecken mal kennenzulernen. 
Kondition ist aber noch nicht so wirklich groß.


----------



## bulettenfisch (11. März 2011)

Hällow,

bei mir ist eigentlich morgen Würfeln und Racen in Hamburg geplant, steht aber noch in den Sternen. Daher würde ich mich spontan entscheiden, wenn ich nicht nach HH düse, sonntags in den Wohld mitzukommen, soweit eine fahrbereite Mannschaft antritt. Da könnte ich dann quasi morgen Abend Bescheid geben.

Gruß Sebastian


----------



## Tantebrisco (11. März 2011)

Marlow heute bin ich raus, Sonntag habe ich vorgemerkt- steht und fällt mit mit meiner gesundheitl. Verfassung...


Unter der Woche bin ich nahezu täglich in Rostock unterwegs, meistens schnell, kurz, knackig...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TigersClaw (11. März 2011)

Ich bin erst Montag wieder im Lande.

Für kommende Woche steht aber viel aufm Plan: Montag bis Freitag jeden Tag radeln, schnell, lang, knackig, Minimum zwei Stunden 

Pause ist dann erst/nur Samstag angesacht. Sonntag geht's dann bei der RTF ab Garz weiter


----------



## bulettenfisch (11. März 2011)

Hey Tiger,

werde den Burning Frame ausfallen lassen. Ich denke gerade darüber nach, den Sonntag auf Rügen ebenfalls an den Start zu gehen. Aber nur die 70km, da mit starrgängigen Dackelschneider angetreten wird. Ich möchte es ein wenig entspannt angehen. Wahrscheinlich würde ich noch mit einem Kumpel kommen, der sich für die Vättern Runde so langsam vorbereitet. Lass uns dass im Laufe der Woche mal besprechen.

Gruß Sebastian

Übrigens die Wahrscheinlichkeit steigt, am Sonntag in den Wohld zu hauen. Wer fährt denn definitiv?


----------



## bulettenfisch (12. März 2011)

Moin,

Hamburg lass ich heute Abend ausfallen. Daher würde ich mich morgen in den Wohld stürzen wollen. Fährt nun jemand? Obotrit, Pseikow, Nils wie sieht es bei Euch aus?


----------



## skinny63 (12. März 2011)

ich bin raus, das gilt für Plauer See und Wohld

Das Eine zu früh, das Andere zu ungewiss.


----------



## Cad2 (12. März 2011)

ich und Tempestboy sind für eine kurze runde dabei morgen im wohld. 10Uhr Parkplatz Fischereihof?!


----------



## bulettenfisch (12. März 2011)

Dann sind wir schon drei.


----------



## Cad2 (12. März 2011)

der Rest der Bande hat wohl keine Zeit


----------



## TigersClaw (12. März 2011)

Ich hätte gerne Zeit, bin aber erst morgen späten Nachmittag wieder im Lande


----------



## zarea (12. März 2011)

Ich hab keinen Bock. 

Jedenfalls hab ich dieses Wochenende keine Lust mit Auto nach Rostock zu gurken. Nächstes We kann ich nach Rügen noch genug Sprit verballern. 

Ich werd die heimischen Pfade unsicher machen. 
Vielleicht werde ich mal zum Hafen fahren, ein Fischbrötchen essen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cad2 (13. März 2011)

sooooooo, waren dann nur 3. sind 2 wohld runden gefahren. hier die route und noch ein kleines video 




[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JevzjZ0TKEA"]YouTube        - Wohld "downhill" 13.03.2011[/nomedia]


----------



## skinny63 (13. März 2011)

Cad2 schrieb:


> sooooooo, waren dann nur 3. sind 2 wohld runden gefahren. hier die route und noch ein kleines video



Cooles Video, auch wenn es erst nach Uphill aussieht 

@cad2: Reifen ist noch auf der Felge? und mit "cad2" ist jetzt auch vorbei


----------



## Cad2 (13. März 2011)

wieso reifen noch auf der Felge? Der mit dem fast Sturz war mein Bruder. Ich habe Gefilmt.


----------



## skinny63 (13. März 2011)

sorry, ich nehme alles zurück und behaupte das Gegenteil!

ist dann der Reifen bei Deinem Bruder noch drauf ?


----------



## Cad2 (13. März 2011)

ja na klar. Da ist doch nix weiter passiert ausser das er aus dem Pedal raus ist.


----------



## bulettenfisch (13. März 2011)

Hey,

na das ging ja fix. Lustige Aufnahme, Stefan taumelnd und ich kurbelnd. Zwei schöne Runden die wir hingelegt haben. Bei Euch sind ja noch einige Kilometer hinzugekommen. Bin diesmal schon zielsicherer gefahren. Das Gelände ist eben nicht mehr gänzlich unbekannt gewesen. Und die Übersetzung für den Wohld stimmt auch soweit.

Tiger, Rügen lasse ich ausfallen. Fast dreieinhalb Stunden Bahnfahrt, ist mir zu heftig. Ich hatte gestern mal die Verbindungen geprüft, Anreise mit Auto fällt für mich definitiv weg.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tantebrisco (13. März 2011)

Um das Problem Anreise nach Rügen anzustoßen:


Ich würde von HRO mit dem Bus fahren. Bekomme 2 Räder auf den Heckträger, plus 3 Räder "teilzerlegt" in den Innenraum.
Für 5 Mann wäre dann noch Platz...


----------



## bulettenfisch (13. März 2011)

@ Brisco

... ist ja mal eine Überlegung wert. Ich würde mit einem Kumpel fahren wollen. Dann müssten wir Samstag nach Rostock - übernachten - und von dort mit Dir weiter. Hört sich nicht schlecht an. Viel zu Schrauben gibts bei mir dann eh nicht. Ich komme gern nochmal darauf zurück.


----------



## zarea (13. März 2011)

Ich war ganz alleine unterwegs, einsam wars :





@Rügen:
Steht das mit der RTF nun definitiv fest?
Tiger wollte ja noch mal die Orga anrufen. 

@Cad:
Cooles Video.
Ich hätte aber auch auf einen Reifenschaden getippt. Sieht irgendwie so aus.


----------



## pseikow (13. März 2011)

@wesb: Ich fahr gern mal unter der Woche, kann aber erst ab Abends / spätem Nachmittag. 
Außerdem ist jeden Mittwoch eine Wohld Tour. Treff vorm RadHaus am Dobi, 18:00 Uhr.
(Ich geh an dem Tag schwimmen, anderfalls würd ich mitradeln.)


----------



## Cad2 (13. März 2011)

@zarea: bei einem reifenschaden wer er bestimmt nicht mehr so weit gefahren. Hab mir das Video auch noch mal genauer angeschaut, sieht ja wirklich bissle danach aus aber nix passiert.


----------



## Obotrit (15. März 2011)

@cad2: hab ich mir doch gedacht das ihr im Wohld wart. Eure Contis waren nicht zu übersehen. Bin erst gegen 11 gestartet. Kam nich ausm Bett.
Wenn das Wetter besser wird dreh ich wohl wieder ne große Doberaner Stadtrunde mit Wohld und Kellerswald - aber erst ab 11 Uhr. (jetzt am Samstag oder Sonntag)


----------



## Cad2 (15. März 2011)

hehe, die mountain kings haben sich in den boden gefressen


----------



## Obotrit (15. März 2011)

Also Sonntag soll die Sonne scheinen und etwas kühler sein als letztes WE. Dafür ist der Boden schön feucht. Ich würde da mal ne Wohld Runde mit normalem Tempo vorschlagen. Um 11 Uhr würde es dann beim Fischer losgehen. Vielleicht kann man da mal neue Wege suchen und den Wald erkunden.


----------



## Cad2 (15. März 2011)

bin evtl dabei, genaues am freitag oder samstag dazu.


----------



## MarNe (15. März 2011)

pseikow schrieb:


> @wesb: Ich fahr gern mal unter der Woche, kann aber erst ab Abends / spätem Nachmittag.
> Außerdem ist jeden Mittwoch eine Wohld Tour. Treff vorm RadHaus am Dobi, 18:00 Uhr.
> (Ich geh an dem Tag schwimmen, anderfalls würd ich mitradeln.)




Hallo, 

Mittwoch ist richtig, also mit dem Radtreff um 18:00 Uhr vor dem Radhaus, die Touren beschränken sich aber nicht nur auf den Hütter Wohld. Es wird vor Ort entschieden wohin die Tour am Abend geht, alles ist drin. Fahre nun schon seit einem Jahr mit. Super Truppe. Gefahren werden ab 30km - 70km. Auch ist seit 2 Monaten der Sonntag zum gemeinsamen ausfahren hinzugekommen. Treff ebenfalls vor dem Radhaus um 10:00 Uhr. Und wer Lust hat, der komme doch einfach vorbei. 

Würde mich freuen, wenn hier was für die Samstage geplant wird. 

Lieben Gruß

Marlene


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tantebrisco (15. März 2011)

Morgen Abend werde ich auch mal beim Radhaus vorbeischauen!


----------



## Cad2 (15. März 2011)

morgen soll ja wieder so ein scheiss wetter werden. Will endlich sommer!!!


----------



## MarNe (15. März 2011)

Naja, Frühling würde schon reichen. Ich freue mich über jedes Grad mehr über 0. Wenn erst mal wieder auf Sommerzeit umgestellt wird, am 27.03. ist mir jedenfalls auch schon geholfen. 

Ich hoffe morgen wird nicht ganz so arg, mit dem Wetter. Bisher trage ich noch ne ganze Waschmaschinenladung mit mir rum, wenn es auf's Bike geht.


----------



## MarNe (16. März 2011)

Cad2 schrieb:


> morgen soll ja wieder so ein scheiss wetter werden. Will endlich sommer!!!



Wat für ein scheiß(herrliches) Wetter!


----------



## Cad2 (16. März 2011)

ja jetzt ist schönes wetter und zum feierabend soll es regen. morgen und freitag auch regen!


----------



## Obotrit (16. März 2011)

MarNe schrieb:


> ... Bisher trage ich noch ne ganze Waschmaschinenladung mit mir rum ...



sach mal Marlene, riechst du schon sauer?


----------



## Cad2 (16. März 2011)

obotrit schrieb:


> riechst du schon sauer?


:d:d:d


----------



## Obotrit (16. März 2011)

@cad: ich denk ma wir sehn uns am WE - kurzfristige Änderungen dann per Tel


----------



## MarNe (16. März 2011)

Obotrit schrieb:


> sach mal Marlene, riechst du schon sauer?



Ich denke   - nein. Alles frisch, aber eben viel. 'Ne Waschladung eben. Und überhaupt, riecht man sauer wenn man schwitzt? Na ich jedenfalls nicht. Da sollte jemand etwas weniger Eiweiß essen. Glaub ich. 

Es wird regnen? Hmm. Windig ist es, aber das ist ja nur eilige Luft. Na mal sehen, wie es in einer Stunde aussieht. 

Marlene


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cad2 (16. März 2011)

ich flieg erstmal fix ins etwas wärmere Frankreich.  zum we bin ich aber wieder da und wollen wir mal auf besseres Wetter hoffen.


----------



## Obotrit (16. März 2011)

Lass dir Zeit - ich hab zum WE nen Auftrag reinbekommen - bin also erst nächste KW wieder einsatzbereit. Viel Spaß.


----------



## Cad2 (16. März 2011)

solange will ich da auch nicht bleiben. Zuhause ist es doch am schönsten


----------



## MarNe (16. März 2011)

So das war's für heute. Heiße Dusche, heiße Zitrone, heiße Suppe, Heizung, Decke, Couch - Schluss - aus - vorbei. 

@Tantebrisco: Geht's dir gut? War ja nun doch etwas feucht. Von oben und von unten und von links und rechts - und von vorne und hinten...hach ja. Aber es wird besser, wirklich.  
Also ich hab für heute die Schnauze voll. Hab mich zwischendurch gefragt, warum man sowas überhaupt macht. Nunja, bis zum nächsten Mal! 

Marlene


----------



## Cad2 (16. März 2011)

das muss ja eine Mörder tour gewesen sein


----------



## MarNe (16. März 2011)

Nunja, anfangs Gegenwind gepaart mit Regen. Pfützen, Berge, Gegenwind, Regen, Regen, Regen - und er!!!! Hat ne Short an! Ich sach dir, ich habe die ganze Zeit gefroren, wenn ich nur daran gedacht habe. Verrückt! Ich mit ne Waschmaschinenladung am Leib, so 2 lange Hosen und ne kurze, T-Shirt, Langarm 2x und Windstopper und Regenjacke und Mütze und Helm und Handschuhe....und er!!! Ne Schort!  Bin ja mal gespannt was er dann im Sommer an hat! 

kchkchkch....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## docma (16. März 2011)

naja ...die Entfernung hielt sich ja in Grenzen 


...aber der Wind und die Nässe 

hatte gefühlte 2 liter Wasser in den Schuhen




...ahja ...Hallo zusammen )


----------



## TigersClaw (16. März 2011)

Oh, nochn GT-ler, dadd häuft sich ja langsam


----------



## Tantebrisco (17. März 2011)

Bei mir ist alles schick-

die Shorts sind mittlerweile wieder trocken, das Bike geduscht nur die Schuhe trocknen noch vor sich hin.

Nach ner heißen Zitrone habe ich gleich mal eine neue Regenjacke geordert, fiel mir iwie gestern echt leicht, das Geld dafür auszugeben;-)


In diesem Sinne- bis zur Rügen RTF.
Ich hab noch Plätze frei...


----------



## skinny63 (17. März 2011)

Tantebrisco schrieb:


> In diesem Sinne- bis zur Rügen RTF.
> Ich hab noch Plätze frei...



Jubb, da sehen wir uns: wir fahren allerdings sicher RR

Wie war denn das Tempo auf der Radhausrunde? bei meinem letzten Versuch (mit Rennrad) wurde dort sehr zügig gefahren und wer nicht mitkam wurde auch stehengelassen, muss man halt mögen


----------



## MarNe (17. März 2011)

skinny63 schrieb:


> ...bei meinem letzten Versuch (mit Rennrad) wurde dort sehr zügig gefahren und wer nicht mitkam wurde auch stehengelassen, muss man halt mögen



Bist sicher mit der Rennradtruppe gefahren, oder? Treffen sich ja auch Mittwochs 18:00 Uhr am Radhaus. Bei der MTB-Truppe passiert sowas nicht, da wird gewartet, oder das Tempo gedrosselt. Niemand wird einfach zurückgelassen, ständig wird nachgezählt ob alle anwesend sind. 

Das Tempo war dem Wetterverhältnissen angepasst und etwas schneller. Ich denke mal, alle wollten schnell wieder nach Hause.  Oder täusche ich mich? Ich war eh etwas angeschlagen, hatte die Nacht davor nur 2h geschlafen, war dann auch schon tagsüber mit Rad in Doberan und wieder zurück. 

Na gut. Meine vielen Radsachen sind frisch gewaschen , die Schuhe stehen immer noch auf der Heizung, das Rad war irgendwie gar nicht dreckig, na nach dem fast 2 stündigen Wasserbad gestern, kein Wunder und ich ärgere mich über das heutige Wetter. Ein bisschen.


----------



## Tantebrisco (17. März 2011)

Fahrt ihr jetzt doch RR? Ich fürchte da muss ich mit 26 Zoll Glatzen aufrüsten


Die Runde gestern war etwas schneller als ne klassische gemütliche MTB Tour, aber ausschließlich Asphalt- gaaanz kurze Pausen, bis der letzte wieder zu sehen war.


----------



## skinny63 (17. März 2011)

MarNe schrieb:


> Bist sicher mit der Rennradtruppe gefahren, oder? Treffen sich ja auch Mittwochs 18:00 Uhr am Radhaus. Bei der MTB-Truppe passiert sowas nicht, da wird gewartet, oder das Tempo gedrosselt. Niemand wird einfach zurückgelassen, ständig wird nachgezählt ob alle anwesend sind.



das hört sich gut an, kann man dann ja fast mal riskieren....


@Tantebrisco: Sonntag die RTF war für Lory und mich eh mit RR gebucht (wegen gemeinsamer Höhepunktvorbereitung )

wir könnte da aber auch gemäßigtes Tempo fahren....

ich fürchte bloß, sobald 10 Kerle auf'm Haufen sind, geht die Jagd los

sonst schreib den Tiger an, er war ja noch wankelmütig


----------



## MarNe (17. März 2011)

Ja genau, riskiere es doch einfach mal!  Oder noch mal. Hab mich doch gewundert, wie viele gestern, trotz des Wetters dabei waren. Fand es auch irgendwie nicht schlimm. Obenrum war ich auch trocken. Und unten rum stört es mich einfach nicht. Bissl kalt wurde es, an den Fingern. Aber da war man ja schon fast zu Hause.


----------



## Tantebrisco (17. März 2011)

Bereitet ihr 2 mal euren gemeinsamen Höhepunkt vor- 

es werden sich schon noch Biker finden, an die man sich ranhängen kann.
Mit Marlene wäre ich schon zu zweit;-)


----------



## MarNe (17. März 2011)

Aber auch nur wenn du deine Bereifung beibehälst!  Ich habe zwar ein Race-Fully aber mit meinen bescheidenen Rocket Ron's klebe ich doch am Asphalt wie  - ja wie - hab doch nur die, bin noch gar nicht dazu gekommen mir andere Decken zuzulegen. Hatte es vor, aber da Vättern dieses Jahr ausfällt... Nunja. Obwohl, wenn es mit der Zootour klappt, sollte ich mir trotzdem über andere Decken Gedanken machen. Aber jetzt nicht. Nö. 

Fahrt wie ihr wollt, jagt euch, rauft euch zusammen, ich komme schon klar!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## docma (17. März 2011)

die Radhaus-RR-Truppe hat übrigens nichts mit uns Stollen-Freunden zu tun 

...die waren seit der Zeitumstellung nicht mehr gesehen

also keine Slicks nötig - das hält nur auf im Wohld


----------



## Tantebrisco (17. März 2011)

Wenigstens der Nobby Nic vorne kommt runter-

den ein oder anderen 28Zöller hätte ich schon gerne überholt


----------



## MarNe (17. März 2011)

Na ich bin gespannt.  Danach wird es mir wohl auch seeeehr leicht fallen, so wie bei dir mit der Regenjacke, mir "Glatzen" anzuschaffen.


----------



## Tantebrisco (17. März 2011)

http://www.wetter.de/wettervorhersage/49-13951-19-tage/wetter-sassnitz.html

Sieht ganz gut aus-> kurze Hose;-)


----------



## MarNe (17. März 2011)

Tatsächlich! Kurze Hose! Hab ich auch. Ist mir inzwischen aber zu groß oder zu weit, wie auch immer. Bin zu viel Rad gefahren...

Das wird ja dann wirklich eine "Fahrt in den Frühling"! Schön.


----------



## skinny63 (17. März 2011)

Tantebrisco schrieb:


> http://www.wetter.de/wettervorhersage/49-13951-19-tage/wetter-sassnitz.html
> 
> Sieht ganz gut aus-> kurze Hose;-)



glaube ich gerne, 

nette Ortsangabe im Profil


----------



## Obotrit (17. März 2011)

*Schmaddertouraufruf:* Sonntag 11.00 Uhr (für Spätaufsteher) - Treff: Fischers Parkplatz Parkentin - schlammiges Vergnügen auf zwei Rädern mit anschl. Besuch an der Tanke zum gemeinsamen Waschen


----------



## bulettenfisch (17. März 2011)

Moinsen,

ich werde die RTF ausfallen lassen. Ist mir doch zuviel Aufwand für zweieinhalbstunden radfahren, wäre eh nur die 70km gefahren.
Aber Brisco, danke nochmals für Dein Angebot.
Ich werde bestimmt demnächst mal wieder im Wohld zustossen. Den Kellerswald abfahren bis zum 10.04. wäre auch mal ganz schön, um einfach die Wege schon mal gesehen zu haben. Man könnte sich ja auch direkt in Bad Doberan treffen und dann die Stunden dort vor Ort verbringen.
Bis dahin erstmal vor Wismars Toren Hausrunden fahren.

Gruß Sebastian


----------



## MarNe (17. März 2011)

bulettenfisch schrieb:


> Moinsen,
> ...Den Kellerswald abfahren bis zum 10.04. wäre auch mal ganz schön, um einfach die Wege schon mal gesehen zu haben. Man könnte sich ja auch direkt in Bad Doberan treffen und dann die Stunden dort vor Ort verbringen.
> 
> Gruß Sebastian



Da bin ich dabei. Also beim abfahren der Route. Wenn ihr beschließt, dort eure Runden zu drehen. Okay? Vielleicht könnt ihr mir ein paar Tipps und Kniffe mit auf dem Weg geben. Bin nämlich am 10.04. mit am Start. Das erste mal. Sind für die Frauen zwar nur 4 Runden à 5km, aber immerhin...bin ja eher ein Straßenkind und im Gelände eher sanftmütig unterwegs. Bin eh gespannt wie viele Frauen daran teilnehmen. Sonnabend vormittag werde ich schon mal dort sein und meine Runden drehen. Kenne die Strecke ja nicht daher werde ich wohl wirr durch den Kellerswald düsen, so hoch und runter, links und rechts und wieder zurück. 

Marlene


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bulettenfisch (17. März 2011)

Hallo Marlene, ich glaube die Route wird keiner von uns kennen, aber so ist man wenigstens schonmal auf dem Terrain gewesen. Wenn Du dort Samstag schon herumfährst wirst Du uns einiges vorraus haben, ich wünsche Dir viel Spaß.


----------



## Obotrit (18. März 2011)

@MarNe: wie wärs denn Sonntag? Ich zieh auf alle Fälle durch Wohld und Kellerswald.
Gruß Christoph


----------



## TigersClaw (18. März 2011)

Inkl. Seniorenteller?


----------



## Cad2 (18. März 2011)

moin, ich glaube ich bin nicht dabei. muss wohl arbeiten


----------



## Obotrit (18. März 2011)

@Tiger: denkst du nur wieder ans essen? Biste dabei?


----------



## MarNe (18. März 2011)

Hallo Christoph, bin Sonntag nicht da. Wenn es klappen sollte, bin ich beim Rügen RFT.

Sollte jedoch was dazwischen kommen, wäre ich ja dann da, dann - wenn ich weiß wann - könnte ich spontan in Erscheinung treten. 

Marlene


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TigersClaw (18. März 2011)

*Also, aktueller Stand zum 110km RTF auf Rügen am Sonntag:

Start 9:00 Uhr, Startgebühr 7,- Euro, und es gibt kein Zeitlimit und es wird auch nicht im geschlossenen Verband gefahren. Jeder kann sein Tempo fahren.

Das heisst Skinny und Lory fahren Rennrad. Und wir fahren MTB, bei mir also das Hardtail *


----------



## Tantebrisco (18. März 2011)

Tiger- fährst mit im Bus?


----------



## TigersClaw (18. März 2011)

Ich fahr selbst. Der Umweg über Rostock lohnt sich für mich nicht. Ich fliege A19/A20 bis Stralsund und dann weiter


----------



## wesb (18. März 2011)

Sorry... war die Woche in HRO und hatte das Laptop liegen gelassen. Rad ist heute gekommen aber mir is direkt beim Bremsbelege n missgeschick passiert und Bremsöl rausgelaufen.. *argh* Wochenende versaut.. Vielleicht pack ich es trotzdem zum Wochenstart mit ein und schau in Rostock mal ob mir das wer unkompliziert auffüllen kann. Hat wer vielleicht n Tipp diesbezüglich für Juicy Avid 3 Bremsen?


----------



## TigersClaw (18. März 2011)

Ich hab noch ein komplettes Set Juicy 3 auf Lager, nagelneu. Wird wahrscheinlich billiger als beim lokalen Dealer entlüfen )


----------



## Tantebrisco (18. März 2011)

Ich hab ein Entlüftungskit

Kannste Dir ausleihen...

Oder ich mach Dir das fix;-)


----------



## MarNe (18. März 2011)

Na das hätte mir ja wer auch sagen können, das du ein Entlüftungskit hast...hatte dieses "Mißgeschick" vor 2 Wochen. Bin dann gesunkenen Hauptes ins Radhaus. Aber eigentlich sind die dort voll in Ordnung. Hab eh neue Bremsbeläge gebraucht, waren voll runter durch das ewige Moddergefahre - Scheisswetter!

*Start 09:00 Uhr!* Aha...soso, also noch früher aufstehen.


----------



## Tantebrisco (18. März 2011)

Wer hier nicht postet, dem kann nicht geholfen werden;-)

Sorry- ich hatte mich verguckt, dachte 10...

Aber macht ja nix! Soll ich Dir auch ne Dose Monster Zaubertrank kaltlegen zum wachwerden?


----------



## MarNe (18. März 2011)

Tantebrisco schrieb:


> Wer hier nicht postet, dem kann nicht geholfen werden;-)
> 
> Sorry- ich hatte mich verguckt, dachte 10...
> 
> Aber macht ja nix! Soll ich Dir auch ne Dose Monster Zaubertrank kaltlegen zum wachwerden?



 Pfff...na jetzt weiß ich ja bescheid - so - und wer nicht richtig gucken kann, dem sollte unbedingt geholfen werden! 

Ich werde sowas von wach sein! Bin quasi Frühaufsteher. Neugierig bin ich aber, lege mal ruhig ne Dose Monster Zaubertrank kalt...was auch immer das sein wird.


----------



## Tantebrisco (18. März 2011)

Ich werde besser hinsehen, Ich werde besser hinsehen, Ich werde besser hinsehen, Ich werde besser hinsehen, Ich werde besser hinsehen, Ich werde besser hinsehen, Ich werde besser hinsehen, Ich werde besser hinsehen, Ich werde besser hinsehen, Ich werde besser hinsehen, Ich werde besser hinsehen, Ich werde besser hinsehen, Ich werde besser hinsehen...

LaLaLa Lass Dich überraschen;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MarNe (19. März 2011)

Moin. Guck! Sonne. Siehst! 

Ich muss jetzt "trainieren". Hab gerade gesehen, die schnellste von den einzigen zwei TeilnehmerInnen hat eine durchschnittliche Rundenzeit von 15min für 5,3 km. Beim MTB Rennen im Kellerswald. Gesamtzeit für 21,2km sind 00:59:46. Das finde ich unerhört. Komme ich doch auf gut 19min. Und das ist nur eine Runde!  

Ach was soll's.

Nu is die die Sonne wieder wech. 

Ich leg mich wieder hin. Ach jaa. Och nööö. 

Ach egal. Los gehts.

Bis denne...


----------



## Tantebrisco (19. März 2011)

Ich bin schon wieder zuhause- schnelle CC Runde Doberaner Kellerswald mit nem 26er Schnitt....

Ich leg mich wieder hin


----------



## MarNe (19. März 2011)

Ähm...okay. Wusstet ihr, dass ich total auf Entschleunigung stehe! 

In diesem Sinne, ich bin dann mal - ähm - spazierenfahren.


----------



## Cad2 (19. März 2011)

@marne:


----------



## docma (19. März 2011)

ihr habt euer pensum wohl schon immer vorm mittag durch was?

ich hab mir grad überlegt nachher ne kleine runde zu drehen
14 uhr start - ziel variabel - zeit ca 2h ...wer ist spontan dabei?



edit: ..na dann bin ich mal weg


----------



## Cad2 (19. März 2011)

Verdammt. Zu spät gesehen. Wäre sonst dabei. Is ja jetzt schönes Wetter


----------



## MarNe (19. März 2011)

Ich habe - nein, ich bin 12km gefahren, im Kellerswald...die unmöglichsten Wege natürlich und habe dafür 42min gebraucht. Gefühlte Kilometer: 70. 

Ich finds lustig. Aber is ja noch ein bisschen hin, bis zum 10.04. wa!


----------



## TigersClaw (19. März 2011)

Für mich morgen Planänderung. Bin in Garz nicht dabei, werde stattdessen von Gü aus zum Fischereihof radeln und dort um 11 Uhr durch den Wohld.


----------



## zarea (19. März 2011)

Da waren es nur noch drei?
Oder ändern noch mehr ihre Pläne? Bei einer fünf Stunden Autofahrt, hin und zurück, will ich nicht allein über Rügen radeln, noch dazu auf Asphalt, mit kaltem Wind im Gesicht. Könnte langweilig werden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bulettenfisch (19. März 2011)

Mensch Tiger, da wäre HH ja noch knapp geschafft worden. Hoffe es ist nichts Gravierendes, dass Du nicht nach Rügen fährst.

Ich für meinen Teil muss morgen Pause machen, obwohl ich so gern mal in den Kellerswald würde. 

Meine Sehnen brennen. Gestern war der zweite Lauftag der Woche, wo ich nur übern Ballen gelaufen bin, welches dann in Muskelkater geendet ist. Ist ja soweit nicht so schlimm. Heute morgen bei einer kleinen Radrunde war auch alles nicht so schlimm, habe nichts merkliches in den Waden verspürt. Aber jetzt laufe ich durch die Gegend als hätte ich die Hosen voll. Daher morgen Ruhetag und Montag erstmal laufen. Ab Dienstag dann wieder mit zwei Rädern unterm Hintern.

À propos Kellerswald; wie ist dass mit der Anmeldung, erledigt Ihr das erst vor Ort, oder meldet ihr Euch telefonisch an?

Euch viel Spaß morgen, auf Rügen oder im Wohld, Sebastian


----------



## docma (19. März 2011)

morgen kein Wohld für mich 
..vorhin nach 30km endlich am Wohld angekommen bremste mein Hinterrad ...Nabe/Konus irgendwas fest 

also Cad - brauchst nicht auf nen Anruf warten


----------



## Cad2 (19. März 2011)

neues hinterrad rein und fertig


----------



## Tantebrisco (19. März 2011)

Hat jemand eine Oro zum schlachten liegen? Alternativ die Madenschraube vom Bremssattel plus den O-Ring??


----------



## TigersClaw (19. März 2011)

Dreh ne normale Schraube rein


----------



## Tantebrisco (19. März 2011)

Soweit bin ich auch- das Ding zieht trotzdem Luft


Dieser pissige O-Ring liegt nur noch in Fetzen...

Edith: Der O-Ring ist ein Normteil M3, ne Madenschraube hab ich im Keller gefunden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tantebrisco (19. März 2011)

Bis morgen am Fischereihof!


----------



## pseikow (19. März 2011)

Ich komm´ auch mit in den Wohld. Neuen Carbon Sattel testen. =] Fahre von Rostock los, falls jemand sich anschließen mag.


----------



## Cad2 (19. März 2011)

Hey Norman, hast deinem Sattel schon getestet? Ich will morgen Nachmittag Ne kleine runde drehen und die carbonschale mal testen.


----------



## Tantebrisco (19. März 2011)

Halb 11 fahren MarNe und ich am Dobi los...


----------



## pseikow (20. März 2011)

Okay, 10:30 am Dobi. Ich bin der mit dem wunderschönen Cube. =)


----------



## skinny63 (20. März 2011)

zarea schrieb:


> Da waren es nur noch drei?
> Oder ändern noch mehr ihre Pläne? Bei einer fünf Stunden Autofahrt, hin und zurück, will ich nicht allein über Rügen radeln, noch dazu auf Asphalt, mit kaltem Wind im Gesicht. Könnte langweilig werden.



Sorry, habe sehr spät über die Entwicklung hier gelesen. Wir sind jedenfalls da. Langweilig ist es sicher nicht, weil teilweise landschaftlich schöne Strecken warten.

Allen Anderen Spass auf der "Heimrunde".


----------



## MarNe (20. März 2011)

Guten Morgen,
Guten Morgen.
Guten Morgen Sonnensch...
... errrm - Wolkenhain

Guten Morgen, Wolkenhain
              Weck mich auf und komm herein. Bäääh

Ach wat solls, Guten Morgen! Temperatur über Null (2°) nur das zählt. Guck ich dat Molli an, steigt meine HF ungewollt auf 130 Beats per minute (nur vom angucken!!! wenn ich dann auch noch draufsitze, daaaann!!!)  freu ich mich schon auf die Ausfahrt. 

Bis denne!


----------



## MarNe (20. März 2011)

pseikow schrieb:


> Ich komm´ auch mit in den Wohld. Neuen Carbon Sattel testen. =] ...



Fahre auch einen Carbonsattel. Muss sagen, der beste Sattel den ich je hatte. Werde ich mir immer wieder kaufen. Jawoll. Dabei dachte ich, so ganz ohne Polsterung und Gel und Loch und wat weiß ich noch alles, wird es sehr unbequem auf so einer Carbonschale. Aber es ist genau das Gegenteil, bequemer bin ich noch nie gefahren! Gerade auf langen Strecken. Und ich fahre mit einem Hauch von Polster...in der Radhose. Kaum erwähnenswert. So bequäääääm is dat Teil! Meine Güte dooooo...


----------



## TigersClaw (20. März 2011)

Ich fahr heute auch einen Carbonsattel ... und einen Carbonrahmen


----------



## MarNe (20. März 2011)

TigersClaw schrieb:


> Ich fahr heute auch einen Carbonsattel ... und einen Carbonrahmen



Angeber! Ich auch! Hab sogar ein Carbonherz - leicht, beschwingt und störungsfrei. So.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Vegeta2205 (20. März 2011)

guten morgen,

und ich fahre auch gleich ne Runde ohne Carbonsattel welcher ist denn bei euch verbaut?

mfg


----------



## MarNe (20. März 2011)

Bei mir ist ein Speedneedle drauf.


----------



## zarea (20. März 2011)

skinny63 schrieb:


> Sorry, ....


Ach was, macht nichts. Knallt ihr mal eure Rennradrunde, viel Spass dabei. 
Ich bin dann wohl auch auf der "Heimatrunde".


----------



## MarNe (20. März 2011)

@skinny63: ja, viel Spaß. Landschaftlich gesehen hätte es mich auch gereizt, aber wie sagt man so schön - daheim ist immer am schönsten. Obwohl ich schon gerne mehr ausserhalb radeln möchte, immer in und um Rostock herum - so langsam langweilt es mich. Da ich auf der Straße gar keine Probleme habe, auch nicht auf längeren Strecken, ziehe ich die technisch anspruchsvollere Tour vor, hab ja noch einiges zu lernen. Bin da mehr zum Fahrradträger geworden, statt etwas anspruchsvolleres einfach ab-über-und durchzufahren. Nunja, es ärgert mich. Ein bisschen. Weil das Rad ja dafür ausgelegt ist, und ich - ich schleppe es Treppen runter, steige über Baumstämme, schiebe es durch, meiner Ansicht nach, unwegsame Trails...übrigens...viel Spaß mit mir!!!! 

Ich brauch einen Technikkurs. Von A-Z. ( Absteigen und Zu Hause gehen...) Nee, liebäugel mit einem Kurs im Harz, wenn schon, denn schon. Berlin wäre dichter, aber ich war noch nie im Harz. Ihr werdet ja sehen, wo es bei mir hapert.


----------



## Tantebrisco (20. März 2011)

Ich habe gestern Abend noch einen Satz Laufräder zusammengepuzzelt- die werde ich heute mal antesten


----------



## Vegeta2205 (20. März 2011)

hi,

ich habe im April 5-18 ein wenig frei, wollte mal anfragen obs da vielleicht mal ne schöne lange Tour gibt mit Einkehr irgendwo

mfg


----------



## TigersClaw (20. März 2011)

Vegeta, sicher dadd. 15.-17. April dann allerdings im Harz 

Bin grad auch gelandet, 130km, 1077hm und 6:34h reine Fahrzeit.
Hat aber alles gepasst, Wetter super, Mitradler super, Rad super, alles super 

Bei mir ist ein Selle Italia SLR Kit Carbonio drauf, 135 schwer ... oder leicht ... aber er hat immerhin gehalten


----------



## MarNe (20. März 2011)

So, dass war ja doch gar nicht so schlecht. Und die Wurzelstrecke, ja die war ja man toll. Freu mich total, da ohne abzusteigen und sonstiges durchgefahren zu sein. Nachdem ich da letztes Jahr im Sommer durch bin, hatte ich ziemlich Schiss davor. War echt krass, ich habe weder gelacht noch irgendwas denken können. Bin einfach durch, irgendwie, natürlich mit vielen Absteigern. Was mich zusätzlich gestresst hatte, weil die anderen alle schon durch waren und der, der mich da durchgeführt hat, es wohl nicht verstanden hat, dass man eben nicht gleich alles beherrscht sobald man ein Mountainbike fährt. Euer Tempo war genau richtig, so konnte ich gucken wie ihr entsprechende Passagen händelt. Alles in allen, ich bin zufrieden, voll gechillt und werde wohl heute nicht sehr alt. Also die nötige Bettschwere. Cool  !

Und mein Sattel ist ebenfalls unversehrt.


----------



## Vegeta2205 (20. März 2011)

schöne Runde Harz bestimmt ne Marathon,oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MarNe (20. März 2011)

TigersClaw schrieb:


> ...130km, 1077hm und 6:34h reine Fahrzeit.
> Hat aber alles gepasst, Wetter super, Mitradler super, Rad super, alles super



Hut ab dooo! Von Güstrow nach Rostock, dann die Tour und wieder zurück nach Güstrow. 

Dann hab einen schönen, entspannten Abend.


----------



## TigersClaw (20. März 2011)

Nein, einen Tag Tour, die anderen beiden Tage Fahrtechniktrainig Level 1 und 2.

Danke MarNe, ebenso. Und dann mit der Kante im letzten Wohld-Teil kriegen wir auch noch hin


----------



## MarNe (20. März 2011)

TigersClaw schrieb:


> ..Und dann mit der Kante im letzten Wohld-Teil kriegen wir auch noch hin



Sischer doch, hab ja in den letzten Monaten viel geübt, daher war es heute kein Problem wie ein Dame da durchzufahren, na fast. Für mich zu steile Abfahrten machen mich schwach. Hab Angst übern Lenker zu fliegen. Ist mir mal passiert, aber das war ne andere Geschichte, endete mit einem Radiusköpfchenbruch. Und das war im Sommer, zur schönsten Radfahrzeit. Musste fast 5 Wochen aussetzen und das will ich nicht nochmal durchmachen. Also nicht fahren zu können. Daher genieße ich sowas mit Vorsicht und es ist ja eigentlich nicht schlimm, abzusteigen und zu sagen, es geht nicht. Also noch nicht. Hält zwar ein bisschen auf, aber ich bleibe am Leben. Was ich noch beherrschen will, ist die Sache mit den etwas dickeren Totholz, was sich irgendwann trotzig über den Waldboden gelegt hat. Da denke ich, ich bleibe hängen, mt dem Tretlager. Und liege dann daneben. Aber das bekomme ich auch noch hin. Gelle!


----------



## TigersClaw (20. März 2011)

Korrekt. Ist alles eine Sache der Überwindung. Dein Rad kann das ab


----------



## Tantebrisco (20. März 2011)

Sers alle miteinand-

Ich hab wegen des geilen Wetters nochmal das Streetbike ausgepackt und etwas umhergehoppst.

Die Tour war echt schick, hat enorm viel Spass gemacht. Gerne ab sofort 3 Mal die Woche;-)
MarNe bekommen wir auch fahrtechnikmäßig fit- vom Trampeln her hat sie uns echt teilweise was voraus...
Wohl muss man sich echt mal der Schaltung und dem quietschenden Fahrwerk der "Rennpfeile" annehmen

Alles in allem ein gelungener Bikesonntag!!


Just my 2 Cents...


----------



## MarNe (20. März 2011)

Tantebrisco schrieb:


> Die Tour war echt schick, hat enorm viel Spass gemacht. Gerne ab sofort 3 Mal die Woche;-)
> 
> ...



Also wirklich, 3x die Woche! Hmm...ja warum nicht!!! Aber!!! Wenn es denn Abends wieder länger hell ist dann werden wir Mittwochs sicher wieder mehr durch Wald und Flur fahren, dass ist so sicher wie das Amen inne Kirche - die da gleich voll abbimmelt - ach ist schon sieben! 

Schaltung? Quitschen? Rennpfleile? Meine? Ja das plötzliche Gequitsche, woher auch immer das kam, ich denke ja von vorne, hier die Federung, wird wohl trocken sein, oder so...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tantebrisco (20. März 2011)

Wird schon irgendwie in den Griff zu bekommen sein


----------



## TigersClaw (20. März 2011)

Ab Ostern bin ich Mittwochs auch bei der Radhausrunde dabei


----------



## skinny63 (20. März 2011)

so, dann mal den Blick voraus:

*TOURAUFRUF*

Sonntag 27.03.2011 Rügen (Süd-Ost) Hügeltour

Startzeit noch festzulegen, Ort: Neukamp bei Putbus
http://maps.google.de/maps?f=q&sour...8,13.46323&spn=0.023324,0.084543&z=14&iwloc=A

es werden ca. 80 km gefahren, bei Start nach 10 Uhr besser Licht mitbringen

anschließend Einkehr im "Nautilus" möglich, Fahrgemeinschaften dahin natürlich auch


----------



## MarNe (20. März 2011)

Oh, dass hört sich gut an! Aber ich kann da leider nicht. Schade...wieder nicht auf Rügen geschafft. Menno 

Ich hoffe das solche Touren öfters geplant werden? Das wäre schön. Will unbedingt endlich mal Rügen erfahren. Das wäre mir eine große Freude. Wirklich. Und jetzt wo es wärmer wird und alles grünt und blüht und die Luft so  - soo - also echt mal. Im April? Vielleicht?


----------



## TigersClaw (20. März 2011)

Es steht noch mehr aufm Plan: Usedom und die Feldberger Seenlandschaft. Gerade zweiteres, landschaftlich und trailtechnisch sehr genial. 

Für die Rügentour aber erstmal: dabei


----------



## skinny63 (20. März 2011)

MarNe schrieb:


> Oh, dass hört sich gut an! Aber ich kann da leider nicht. Schade...wieder nicht auf Rügen geschafft. Menno
> 
> Und jetzt wo es wärmer wird und alles grünt und blüht und die Luft so  - soo - also echt mal. Im April? Vielleicht?



Tja, spätestens ab Ostern wird es da eng auf den Trails. Wenn die Quartiere voll sind, leidet unsere Akzeptanz rapide. 

Bei mir wird es vorher im April schwierig, wegen Harz und Usedom-Wochenende.

@zarea: Temps sollen über Null Grad sein


----------



## MarNe (20. März 2011)

skinny63 schrieb:


> Tja, spätestens ab Ostern wird es da eng auf den Trails.



Ah! Verstehe, ja das ist wohl wahr. Schade. Usedom hab ich auch schon auf dem Plan, ne Zweitagestour. So Ende April. 

@ Tiger: Die Feldberger Seenlandschaft. Hört sich wirklich interessant an und denke, wenn da nichts dazwischen kommt, schließe ich mich der Tour gerne an.


----------



## zarea (20. März 2011)

Hi,
bin auch wieder zu Hause. Hat mir sehr gefallen heute. Bei mir standen dann doch 67km und 3:50h auf der Uhr. Hab Daheim noch ne Runde um Block geschoben. 

@steile Abfahrten:
Ich meine, mit Überwindung kann man da mehr kaputt machen als mit absteigen. Überwinden und Purzelbaum schlagen, davon erholt man sich nicht so schnell, von körperlichem Schaden ganz zu schweigen.

Lieber im flacheren üben, das Gewicht auf die Pedale zu bringen. Nicht auf den Lenker stützen, nicht am Lenker ziehen. Die Pedale sind immer zwischen den Rädern, auch bei steileren Abfahrten, da kann man dann auch nicht nach vorne über kippen, auch nicht beim Bremsen.  
Die Ellenbogen schön anwinkeln und beweglich halten. Wurzeln und so können dann leicht ausgeglichen werden. 
Ich hab immer das Gefühl, dass das Fahrrad "leicht" wird. ( Weiß nicht, wie ich das besser beschreiben soll ).

Je steiler der Hang, je mehr muss man dann mit einem gewissen Körperteil hinter den Sattel. (Wenn man denn noch einen hat.  ) Auch das fand ich damals gewöhnungsbedürftig. Wenn der Sattel das erste Mal am Bauch schuppert, ist das schon komisch. 
Aber auch hier: Nicht am Lenker ziehen und nicht drauf stützen, ganzes Gewicht auf die Pedale.

Wenn man dann in nicht so steilem Gelände probiert, lernt man auch den Grip der eigenen Reifen kennen und kann dann selbst einschätzen wo man runter fahren möchte, wo nicht.

Mir hatte eine ähnliche Erklärung dabei geholfen.
Und heran tasten halte ich für ratsamer als überwinden.

Ich hoffe, ich war nicht zu aufdringlich.


----------



## zarea (20. März 2011)

skinny63 schrieb:


> @zarea: Temps sollen über Null Grad sein


Dann bin ich dabei.


----------



## MarNe (20. März 2011)

@ zarea: Aufdringlich? Nöö - hast du schon gut erklärt. Werde es mir noch ein paar mal durchlesen und nächste Woche versuchen, einiges mal umzusetzen. Vielleicht im Barni. Der ist ja quasi vor der Tür. Ansonsten halte ich auch viel vom beobachten, zugucken, abschauen. Um das dann auf meine Art und Weise umzusetzen. Ich bin gespannt wie weit ich in einem halben Jahr sein werde. Es ist wahnsinnig interessant, wenn man, so wie es bei mir heute war, Fortschritte wahrnehmen kann.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Obotrit (20. März 2011)

Als ich zu Hause war hab ich mich gleich in den Strandkorb gelegt und an den Rest der Truppe gedacht, die noch so einige Kilometer vor sich hatten. Hat wieder irren Spaß gemacht. Besonders an pseikow mit seinem LEGO-Super-Selbst-Leicht-Carbon-Bau-Sattel der nicht mal die Hälfte gehalten hat.
@MarNe: ich habe dir heute schon live gezeigt wie man umfällt


----------



## zarea (20. März 2011)

Da bin ich ja froh, wenn es gefällt.


----------



## Cad2 (20. März 2011)

wie jetzt? Der Sattel von Norman hat nicht gehalten? Ist der gebrochen?


----------



## Obotrit (20. März 2011)

... und wie... an allen beiden Trägern zugleich, sowas habsch no nett gsehen, jetzt hat er was vernünftiges

[URL=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/857461]
	
[/URL]


----------



## MarNe (20. März 2011)

Obotrit schrieb:


> @MarNe: ich habe dir heute schon live gezeigt wie man umfällt



Ja, stimmt. Habs genau gesehen, werde es aber nicht versuchen nachzumachen.  Passiert irgendwann eh von allein. 

Auf jeden Fall war es eine schöne Tour. Und ich wusste, sobald wir in Richtung Doberan fahren, kommt die Sonne raus. Ich hab's genau gewusst! Um so schöner war's dann. 

Bis zur nächsten!


----------



## Cad2 (20. März 2011)

Obotrit schrieb:


> ... und wie... an allen beiden Trägern zugleich, sowas habsch no nett gsehen, jetzt hat er was vernünftiges
> 
> [URL=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/857461]
> 
> [/URL]


Na super, dann wird meiner wohl auch nicht halten.


----------



## MS1980 (20. März 2011)

hallo Leute, habe gelesen das ihr im April in den Harz wollt ...

ich war heute mal spontan da, aber mehr als Straße fahrn geht noch nicht, überall liegt noch emens viel Schnee und Eis auf den spannenden trails ...

bin denn den Brocken rauf und paar Bilder gemacht ...



















wenn ich zeit habe würde ich gerne mitkommen, sofern ich darf?

hoffentlich sind denn schon die Trail's frei ...

gruß Marko


----------



## Cad2 (21. März 2011)

einfach mal spontan zum brocken? coole sache aber hättest dich ja mal informieren können über die wetterlage. gibt doch webcams aufm brocken.


----------



## skinny63 (21. März 2011)

MS1980 schrieb:


> hallo Leute, habe gelesen das ihr im April in den Harz wollt ...
> 
> wenn ich zeit habe würde ich gerne mitkommen, sofern ich darf?
> 
> ...



kein Problem, wir sind bei Trailtech, dort nachfragen, ob noch Plätze frei sind am 16.+17.04.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## skinny63 (21. März 2011)

skinny63 schrieb:


> so, dann mal den Blick voraus:
> 
> *TOURAUFRUF*
> 
> ...



Routenvorschlag siehe oben


----------



## Obotrit (21. März 2011)

denkt dran, die Sommerzeit beginnt - es ist also eine Stunde länger hell


----------



## MS1980 (21. März 2011)

skinny63 schrieb:


> kein Problem, wir sind bei Trailtech, dort nachfragen, ob noch Plätze frei sind am 16.+17.04.


 
achso, danke, fahrt ihr nochmal später hin?

am 16ten heirate ich,gefeiert wird im Marlow, da kann ich net weg ...  könnte sonst ärger geben 

@cad2: das dort webcams sind wußte ich net, wetterbericht war ok und bin den von HH aus los, hatte Sturmfrei ...

2,5std autofahrt von hier aus , das geht denn noch ... wenn man gas gibt, schaft man's auch in 2std.

von Hro aus, sind's 5std glaube ich, da is nix mit spontan ...


----------



## MarNe (21. März 2011)

skinny63 schrieb:


> ...wir sind bei Trailtech...



Genau die hatte ich letztes Jahr ins Auge gefasst. Vielleicht klappt es dieses Jahr endlich. Trotzdem werde ich jetzt mal Kreise fahren. Linkskreise.  Links rum ist so sch...e bei mir.


----------



## TigersClaw (21. März 2011)

MS1980 schrieb:


> achso, danke, fahrt ihr nochmal später hin?
> 
> am 16ten heirate ich,gefeiert wird im Marlow, da kann ich net weg ...  könnte sonst ärger geben
> 
> ...



Brauchst Du von Rostock nach Hamburg 2 1/2 Stunden? )


----------



## skinny63 (21. März 2011)

MarNe schrieb:


> Trotzdem werde ich jetzt mal Kreise fahren. Linkskreise.  Links rum ist so sch...e bei mir.



aber nicht so lange in eine Richtung, sonst ist Crash vorprogrammiert ... 

und fahren bis Harz, naja 4,5 h sollte man schon einplanen von HRO

@obotrit: mit der 1h länger ist klar, aber wir sind teilweise im dunklen, dunklen .... len Wald

ist bloß, blöd dann in der Dämmerung zurückzuhetzen, weil gar keiner Licht hat

Ähm: Wer kommt denn überhaupt noch mit (dann eben auch ohne Licht)?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MS1980 (21. März 2011)

TigersClaw schrieb:


> Brauchst Du von Rostock nach Hamburg 2 1/2 Stunden? )


 
naja, bin eher der ruhige Fahrer ... 

ich meinte eigentlich von Hamburg(hier wohnen wir) nach Schierke(Harz), die 2,5std fahrzeit ...

wie sind die geführten Touren von den Jungs trailtech) dort unten? 

habe bis jetzt nur schlechte erfahrungen mit geführte Touren gemacht,meist ziehen sie denn los und entweder du ziehst mit oder pech ...

die lezte Tour mit euch war aber echt super, und Tiger war nen toller Guide und hat auch rücksicht genommen ...so sollte es sein ...


----------



## Tantebrisco (21. März 2011)

Die Jungs von Trailtech sind cool-

ist zwar schon Jahre her, dass ich mit den Jungs in Willingen war, aber sie haben es echt geschafft was zu vermitteln...

Wie sich das mittlerweile verhält?


----------



## TigersClaw (21. März 2011)

Ich hoffe ebenso, habe selbst noch vor die Traildays Nord mit den Trailtech-Jungs zu fahren


----------



## skinny63 (21. März 2011)

Fragt mal Lory nach Trailtech, der war, glaube ich, vor 2 Jahren da.

Scheint aber gut zu laufen, sonst spricht sich das Gegenteil schnell rum.

Technische Frage: Was kann eine Reba bei der Arbeit zum Klappern bewegen? Klingt wie ein loses Teil, aber nur während der Fahrt. Im Stand bewegen, bringt keine Geräusche. 

Und gibt es Abhilfe auf die Schnelle?


----------



## skinny63 (21. März 2011)

kleine Ergänzungsfrage: morgen Feierabendrunde so 17 Uhr Kösterbeck?


Reba-Klappern scheint nur nervig zu sein, also beim nächsten Service ausbessern lassen; Danke @Tiger


----------



## Xaser87 (21. März 2011)

kurze Frage wie lange ist die Feierabendrunde geplant? von 17-19 uhr?


----------



## skinny63 (22. März 2011)

60-90 min in Kösterbeck, danach individuell nach Hause radeln


----------



## MarNe (22. März 2011)

Ich schließe mich an, also wenn es nach Köstebeck geht. Aber bremse bergab, wollt ihr das?  Und ich steige auch gerne mal ab, wenn ich denke es geht nicht. Wenn das für euch okay ist, bin ich gerne dabei. Wo tefft ihr euch? 

Sonnige Grüße, Marlene


----------



## Lory (22. März 2011)

Moin ich werde spontan dazu stoßen. Hab 16 Uhr ein Termin in Kessin. Kann noch nicht sagen wie lange das dauert.


----------



## skinny63 (22. März 2011)

MarNe schrieb:


> Ich schließe mich an, also wenn es nach Köstebeck geht. Aber bremse bergab, wollt ihr das?  Und ich steige auch gerne mal ab, wenn ich denke es geht nicht. Wenn das für euch okay ist, bin ich gerne dabei. Wo tefft ihr euch?
> 
> Sonnige Grüße, Marlene



Ich habe auch eine Bremse und benutze sie...  Also alles kein Problem.

Treffpunkt dann 17 Uhr am Bahnübergang Roggentin/Kösterbeck
http://maps.google.de/maps?q=54.073...4.073428,12.212055&spn=0.002288,0.004823&z=18


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tantebrisco (22. März 2011)

Ich mach mich jetzt gleich auf auf den Weg

Fahre um halb 5 am Dobi rtg. Treffpunkt los- ungern alleine;-)

Bis nachher!!
h


----------



## MarNe (22. März 2011)

Tantebrisco schrieb:


> Fahre um halb 5 am Dobi rtg. Treffpunkt los- ungern alleine;-)



Quasi eine Aufforderung! Also wenn du Kösterbeck meinst. Dann können wir zusammen hinfahren. Bin eh schon am überlegen, wie ich am besten fahre und wo überhaupt ich die Brücke finde...brauch ja dann nicht schon um viere los nur um genug Zeit zu haben, diese olle Brücke zu erwischen...


----------



## Tantebrisco (22. März 2011)

Genau nach da;-)


----------



## docma (22. März 2011)

Mein Hinterrad wird nicht mehr rechtzeitig fertig ...schade, wäre sehr gerne mit gekommen.
Dann morgen eben....


----------



## donald20 (22. März 2011)

Ersteinmal ein Hallo in die große Runde...
Ich wechsel mal von passiv lesen auf aktiv informieren 
Ich les schon eine Weile bei euch mit, musste aber leider die ganzen Touraufrufe an mir vorbeiziehen lassen... irgendwas war immer. Da ich aber gerade am Wochenende beim Trailtechtraining im Harz war, nutz ich die Gunst der Stunde mich mit ein paar frischen Infos hier einzuklinken.



Tantebrisco schrieb:


> Die Jungs von Trailtech sind cool-
> 
> ist zwar schon Jahre her, dass ich mit den Jungs in Willingen war, aber sie haben es echt geschafft was zu vermitteln...
> 
> Wie sich das mittlerweile verhält?



Ist definitiv immer noch so! Beim LVL1 Training am Samstag waren zwei Gruppen mit je 6 Leuten. LVL2 waren wir dann mit Jan, der das ganze geleitet hat (und der Chef von Trailtech ist) insgesamt 4 Leute. Da ich Bammel hatte ob ich LVL2 überhaupt packe, hat er mir auch gleich Knieschoner angeboten... Ohne jedes Detail erzählen zu wollen (kann ich ja irgendwann bei einer Tour erzählen): Ich hab das ganze Wochenende verdammt viel Spaß gehabt und jede Menge dazugelernt (bzw. weiß auch was ich jetzt üben muss)! Ich bin im "Winterberg" Hotel abgestiegen, das kann ich so auch weiterempfehlen! 
Und wenn ihr am "Molkenhaus" vorbeikommt, der Fitness-Salat war da ziemlich lecker!



MS1980 schrieb:


> hallo Leute, habe gelesen das ihr im April in den Harz wollt ...
> 
> ich war heute mal spontan da, aber mehr als Straße fahrn geht noch nicht, überall liegt noch emens viel Schnee und Eis auf den spannenden trails ...
> 
> ...



Die Trails, die wir gefahren sind, waren so gut wie schneefrei. Am 2. Tag waren noch klägliche Reste zu erahnen, mehr nicht. Allerdings lag auf dem "Pionierweg" noch ein Baum. Das sollte aber wohl das geringste aller Probleme sein...
Der Brocken selber ist aber wirklich noch verschneit. 


Falls noch jemand Fragen hat... immer her damit! Und falls ihr noch nen korrekten Bremsanker braucht, würde ich mich gerne in ca. 2 Wochen mal bei einer Tour einklinken (vorher gehts wieder nicht )

viele Grüße
Stefan


----------



## MarNe (22. März 2011)

donald20 schrieb:


> Ersteinmal ein Hallo in die große Runde...
> 
> ...Und falls ihr noch nen korrekten Bremsanker braucht, würde ich mich gerne in ca. 2 Wochen mal bei einer Tour einklinken (vorher gehts wieder nicht )
> 
> ...



Hallo Stefan! Hört sich gut an, die Sache mit dem Tech.Training. Habe nämlich auch vor LVL1 und 2 zu machen. Oder erst mal nur LVL1. Gibt noch so einiges was sehr ausbaufähig ist, daher denke ich, das du noch weniger Bremsanker bist, als ich es eh schon bin.  

Aber es wird besser. Das merke ich. Bin ja heute einen Berg runtergebremst den ich letztes Jahr runterschieben musste. Und dann sogar noch ein zweites Mal mit etwas mehr Mut und weniger bremsen. Für mich ein Erfolgserlebnis. Muss ich mal so sagen. Es wird so langsam. Hat mir viel Spaß gemacht, heute. Danke. 

Achso. Ja. Hab mich geschmissen, wäre dabei beinahe in einem Bach gelandet, konnte es aber geschickt verhindern. 

Marlene


----------



## Tantebrisco (22. März 2011)

Deine gefederte Schönheit mit dem noch schöneren Sattel, wäre aber liegen geblieben. Weich gefallen- ohne Schrammen...


Beruhigt Dich das etwas??


----------



## MarNe (22. März 2011)

Marco! Na nu hör aba ma uff näää!


----------



## skinny63 (22. März 2011)

Hey Tante B.: was sagt der PIM oder wie das Ding heißt?

@Alle: ändert sich was an der bescheidenen Zusagerquote für die Rügentour, wenn diese am Samstag startet?


... und sonst, jo war nett heute


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tantebrisco (22. März 2011)

Der sagt, dass das zeitlich richtig eng wird


Ich müsste 16 uhr allerspätestens geduscht, umgezogen, wohlduftend und ohne roten Kopf mich selbst representieren...

Ist das zu schaffen?
Ich denke eher weniger, oder?


----------



## MarNe (22. März 2011)

Tantebrisco schrieb:


> Ich müsste 16 uhr allerspätestens geduscht, umgezogen, wohlduftend und ohne roten Kopf mich selbst representieren...
> 
> Ist das zu schaffen?
> Ich denke eher weniger, oder?



Lass "wohlduftend" einfach weg - dat tut nix zur Sache...dann schaffst du das auch.


----------



## bulettenfisch (22. März 2011)

Ihr habt es echt gut, mit zusammen fahren. Ich habe mir ganz alleine die erste Bräune abholen müssen. Auf der Rücktour kam mir sogar mal jemand entgegen, ein Querfeldeinfahrer, quasi der erste Radler nach mehreren Jahren. Ist schon komisch in meiner Ecke, es gibt zwar einige die Fahren aber ich sehe nur selten jemanden unterwegs. Mit MtB oder Crosser schon gar nicht.

Kennt sich vielleicht jemand in den Wäldern vor Neukloster aus, von Osten kommend?
Ich glaube da geht so einiges, ich bin da heute mal durch aber nur Waldautobahn. Die Umgebung ist recht hügelig. Es gibt sogar einen Wanderweg durchs Gestrüpp - Rundweg Klaasbachtal. Vielleicht ist es ja möglich, in Zukunft die dortigen Pfade mal gemeinsam zu erkunden. Ich werde nächstes WE wohl nirgendwo in MV dabei sein, da ich mal nach Berlin mache. Euch noch eine schöne Woche.

Gruß Sebastian


----------



## skinny63 (22. März 2011)

Tantebrisco schrieb:


> Der sagt, dass das zeitlich richtig eng wird
> 
> 
> Ich müsste 16 uhr allerspätestens geduscht, umgezogen, wohlduftend und ohne roten Kopf mich selbst representieren...
> ...



Da denkst du richtig, auch Duft weglassen wird nicht helfen.

Nochmal die Frage @all nach Verlegung auf Samstag?


----------



## TigersClaw (22. März 2011)

Bei mir gehts wie gesagt Samstag nicht


----------



## donald20 (22. März 2011)

Hallo Marlene,

da ich blutiger Anfänger bin, hatte ich mir LVL2 auch als Option bis direkt vor dem Start gelassen  Ich hab dann aber gedacht: Wenn ich schon im Harz bin, muss das halt mitgenommen werden. Es hat sich dann echt gelohnt (der 2.Tag war noch interessanter als der erste). Einen konditionellen Einbruch hatte ich dann zwar, war aber für niemanden ein Problem. 
Ich achte mal auf die nächsten Touraufrufe, aber wie gesagt, bis mind. nächste Woche geht es bei mir leider noch nicht...



MarNe schrieb:


> Hallo Stefan! Hört sich gut an, die Sache mit dem Tech.Training. Habe nämlich auch vor LVL1 und 2 zu machen. Oder erst mal nur LVL1. Gibt noch so einiges was sehr ausbaufähig ist, daher denke ich, das du noch weniger Bremsanker bist, als ich es eh schon bin.
> 
> Marlene



viele Grüße
Stefan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lory (23. März 2011)

skinny63 schrieb:
			
		

> @Alle: ändert sich was an der bescheidenen Zusagerquote für die Rügentour, wenn diese am Samstag startet?


Samstag würde bei mir passen.


----------



## MarNe (23. März 2011)

Für mich fällt alles flach was vo Do-So geplant ist und wird. 4 Tage ohne radeln, dass muss dann nächste Woche unbedingt nachgeholt werden.


----------



## skinny63 (23. März 2011)

*Achtung Terminänderung

TOURAUFRUF
*
der Routenvorschlag zur Tour: http://www.bikemap.net/route/863096

Samstag 26.03.2011 Rügen (Süd-Ost) Hügeltour

Startzeit: 10 Uhr Ort: Neukamp bei Putbus

es werden ca. 80 km gefahren,

anschließend Einkehr im "Nautilus" möglich, Fahrgemeinschaften dahin natürlich auch

Sonntag dann Verarbeiten der vielen Eindrücke


----------



## TigersClaw (23. März 2011)

TOURAUFRUF Nr. 2: Sonntag lockere Tour durch Wohld-Kühlung bis Bastorf. Gerne mit Technik-Training an schwierigen Stellen. Start wie üblich 10 Uhr an Fischereihof, oder 9:15 Uhr am Südstadtcenter in Rostock. Tourlänge je nach Route 60-80km mit 800-1000hm.


----------



## Obotrit (23. März 2011)

bin leider leider nicht dabei


----------



## pseikow (23. März 2011)

Bin gern dabei am Sonntag, wenn ich´s schaffe. TempestBoy kommt auch mit, sagt er.


----------



## zarea (23. März 2011)

Hi,

@Touraufruf:
Samstag sieht schlecht bei mir aus.
Ich hab nur Sonntag den ganzen Tag Zeit. 




MarNe schrieb:


> ... Bin ja heute einen Berg runtergebremst den ich letztes Jahr runterschieben musste. Und dann sogar noch ein zweites Mal mit etwas mehr Mut und weniger bremsen.  ...


Und? Alles keine Hexerei was?


----------



## MS1980 (23. März 2011)

donald20 schrieb:


> da ich blutiger Anfänger bin, hatte ich mir LVL2 auch als Option bis direkt vor dem Start gelassen  Ich hab dann aber gedacht: Wenn ich schon im Harz bin, muss das halt mitgenommen werden. Es hat sich dann echt gelohnt (der 2.Tag war noch interessanter als der erste). Einen konditionellen Einbruch hatte ich dann zwar, war aber für niemanden ein Problem.
> Stefan


 
hallo Stefan,was bedeutet  LVL2 und wo wart ihr denn biken? ich suche auch noch was für die nächste Tour dort, 

habe zwar den Harz-Tour planer mit richtig vielen Touren aber nen guter Tip ist ja auch net schlecht  

gruß marko


----------



## donald20 (23. März 2011)

Hallo Marko,

im LVL2 haben wir unter anderen Spitzkehren (auf und ab), Drop-Technik, Manual-Technik und die grundlegenden Bunnyhop Bewegungen gehabt, dazu schnelles Kurvenfahren bzw Kurvenwechsel. Konditionell hab ich dann auch mal 100m aufwärtsgeschoben... 

Die Kurse sind alle in Bad Harzburg gestartet (Großraumparkplatz in der Nähe des Hotel Seela). Wie die ganzen Trails hießen, weiß ich nicht wirklich... "Pionierweg", "Kaiserweg" beim "Skidenkmal", "Teufelsstieg"... mehr Namen fallen mir gerade nicht ein...



MS1980 schrieb:


> hallo Stefan,was bedeutet  LVL2 und wo wart ihr denn biken? ich suche auch noch was für die nächste Tour dort,
> 
> habe zwar den Harz-Tour planer mit richtig vielen Touren aber nen guter Tip ist ja auch net schlecht
> 
> gruß marko



viele Grüße
Stefan


----------



## MS1980 (23. März 2011)

also war's eigentlich ein fahrtechnik kurs ...

und wieso hast Konditionell mal 100m bergauf geschoben? keine kraft mehr gehabt?

ich hatte den Brocken hoch aber auch zu kämpfen bei 26/42 vorne und 11-32 hinten ...

Bad Harzburg wäre auch meine nächste Anlaufstelle gewesen ... dort sollen laut dem Harzplan ja schöne strecken sein , mal sehen wenn's Wetter besser wird werde ich wieder fahren...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TigersClaw (23. März 2011)

Bad Harzburg liegt doch weit unten. Die besten Einstiege findet man in Torfhaus, Oderbrück bis Braunlage.


----------



## MarNe (23. März 2011)

I c h   h a b e    f e r t i g    f ü r     h e u t e. Dachte doch echt mir bersten meine Oberschenkel. Schluss aus - Pause. Und dann immer diese Dunkelheit. Und diese Berge. Und dieser Gegenwind.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Und dann noch so weit bis nach Hause. Und...neeeee. Duschen, Bett, Ruhe. Gute Nacht.

Marlene


----------



## MS1980 (23. März 2011)

TigersClaw schrieb:


> Bad Harzburg liegt doch weit unten.
> 
> meinst jetzt von der Höhenlage her?
> 
> ...


 
was meinst du mit Einstiege? 

achja du hast mal erzählt das du auch schon im Harz warst ...


----------



## donald20 (23. März 2011)

Hallo Marko,



MS1980 schrieb:


> also war's eigentlich ein fahrtechnik kurs ...
> 
> und wieso hast Konditionell mal 100m bergauf geschoben? keine kraft mehr gehabt?
> 
> ...



Jupp, es waren Fahrtechniktrainings, darum gings imho auch auf den Seiten zuvor. Zwischen den einzelnen Übungen ging es stetig bergauf, am Ende des Tages stand dann halt die Abfahrt. 

Das ich kurz mal schieben musste, war die Kombi aus fehlender Kraft und Kondition . Soviele Wurzeln beim Hochfahren kannte ich zuvor nicht. Zu meiner Verteidigung: ich war erkältet (immer noch *narf* ) und es war der zweite Tag. Vom Wetter her hatten wir natürlich saumäßig Glück.



TigersClaw schrieb:


> Bad Harzburg liegt doch weit unten. Die besten  Einstiege findet man in Torfhaus, Oderbrück bis Braunlage.



Da kann ich leider nix zu sagen, das war das Erste mal das ich mit dem Rad im Harz war. 

viele Grüße
Stefan


----------



## MarNe (24. März 2011)

zarea schrieb:


> Und? Alles keine Hexerei was?



Neee, habe ja nun einige Berge auf-und abwärts fahren können, in den letzten Monaten. Das Problem war/ist, man bekommt ein neues Rad, braucht natürlich etwas Zeit erst mal mit dem Rad klarzukommen, wie z.B. bremsen. Die Handhabung ist ja nun völlig anders als zum Rad, welches ich davor jahrelang gefahren bin. Und dann war ich ja auch nur vorwiegend auf der Straße unterwegs. Dann fährste mit einem Trupp mit, die schon einiges an Erfahrungen hat. Bist vorher entsprechende Wege nie gefahren, geschweige denn, Abfahrten die bespickt sind mit Wurzeln, Steinen, Gehölz und Stämmen und wer weiß was alles unterm Laub liegt. Und dann mit einem enormen Gefälle. Da sind Ängste vorprogrammiert. Man steht die ganze Zeit in Alarmbereitschaft. Zumal ich im Gelände immer mit irgendwelchen Getier rechne, welches plötzlich mal aus dem Unterholz flitzt. Hatte das mal. Stand plötzlich ein Hund vor mir, während ich hurtig nen Berg runtersauste. Frontal rein in den schwarzen Labrador. Rübergeflogen, über mir das Rad das mir dann ins Genick flog. Und ich schön übern Schotter geschlittert. Frauchen stand irgendwo mit Kinderwagen und machte große Augen. Der Frisbee lag im Gebüsch und ich totternd auf dem Boden und der Hund winselnd daneben. Sie hatte mich kommen sehen, schätze meine Geschwindigkeit völlig falsch ein und schmiss den Frisbee über den Weg. Der Hund, schwarz, im belaubten Wald, kaum zu erkennen, natürlich fröhlich hinterher. Sie sah mich dann doch schneller kommen, rief den Hnd zurück, der blieb dann natürlich staunend stehen und verstand die Welt nicht mehr. Zack-Bumm-das war's. Ja. Seit dem rechne ich mit allem. Daher fahre ich nicht - oder selten volle Granate durch Wälder. Auch mit gebührenden Abstand zum Vordermann, wer weiß denn schon was dem vom Rad holt und dann steigste da voll rein. Nö. Und wenn ich mir gerade überlege, wie das beim MTB Rennen abgehen kann, na dann viel Spaß. Jaja...mache mir einfach zu viele Gedanken.  Aber, pfff...es macht einfach einen riesen Spaß!  

Wünsche allen ein schönes Wochenende! 

Marlene


----------



## pseikow (24. März 2011)

8/10


----------



## TigersClaw (24. März 2011)

donald20 schrieb:


> Da kann ich leider nix zu sagen, das war das Erste mal das ich mit dem Rad im Harz war.



Ich war war 3x da, einmal davon 9 Tage am Stück. Von den interessanten Trails kenn ich ziemlich viele


----------



## Tantebrisco (24. März 2011)

http://www.vulkanbike.de/extreme/



Da werde ich dieses Jahr wieder starten.
Jemand Lust mitzufahren?


----------



## TigersClaw (24. März 2011)

Hört sich interessant an. Ich lass mir das mal durch den Kopf gehen. Hab für dieses Jahr noch keine Herausforderung. 100km und 2300hm klingen interessant. Auf welcher Strecke startest Du?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tantebrisco (24. März 2011)

Traditionell eg. Halbmarathon, dieses Jahr vll Marathon- ich hoffe topfit zu sein;-)


----------



## TigersClaw (24. März 2011)

Bis dahin ist noch viel Zeit zum Trainieren


----------



## TigersClaw (24. März 2011)

*Nochmal zur Erinnerung:*



TigersClaw schrieb:


> *TOURAUFRUF Nr. 2*: Sonntag lockere Tour durch Wohld-Kühlung bis Bastorf. Gerne mit Technik-Training an schwierigen Stellen. Start wie üblich 10 Uhr an Fischereihof, oder 9:15 Uhr am Südstadtcenter in Rostock. Tourlänge je nach Route 60-80km mit 800-1000hm.



Dies wird meine Route sein:

http://www.bikemap.net/route/868965

Einstiegsmöglichkeiten wie gesagt 9:15 Uhr am Südstadtcenter in Rostock, oder 10 Uhr am Fischereihof Parkentin. Verlassen werde ich euch in Kühlungsborn, ab dort ist der Weg zurück nach Rostock leicht zu finden.


----------



## aegluke (25. März 2011)

Ich bin morgen in Rostock und habe den Vormittag (bis max. 12:00) Zeit für eine kleine Runde - 2-3h. Bin geländetauglich motorisiert. Gibt es da Vorschläge/Tracks? Starten würde ich in der Südstadt.


----------



## TigersClaw (25. März 2011)

Was heisst bei Dir geländetauglich, Crosser? )


----------



## aegluke (25. März 2011)

TigersClaw schrieb:


> Was heisst bei Dir geländetauglich, Crosser? )



Ausnahmsweise das dicke Pony.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TigersClaw (25. März 2011)

Ich habe morgen keine Zeit. Fahr einfach entweder nach Parkentin in den Wohld oder nach Kösterbeck.


----------



## Tantebrisco (25. März 2011)

Ich bin morgen früh in Kösterbeck zu finden, wenn es keine Hunde und Katzen regnet...


----------



## aegluke (25. März 2011)

Uhrzeit + Treffpunkt?



Tantebrisco schrieb:


> Ich bin morgen früh in Kösterbeck zu finden, wenn es keine Hunde und Katzen regnet...


----------



## elo83 (25. März 2011)

TigersClaw schrieb:


> *Nochmal zur Erinnerung:*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Mahlzeit Tigersclaw,

da würde ich mich nach längerer Zeit mit anmelden. Ich würde beim Südstadtcenter zu dir aufschließen. 

Eine Frage noch, fährst du von Kühlungsborn über Kröpelin zum Kreisel L10 / L11 Landstraße und Fahrradwege?

bis dann


Stephan


----------



## Tantebrisco (25. März 2011)

8.45 am Dobi?

Ich wollte auch keine großartige Tour starten, nur etwas Intervalltraining auf der kleinen Runde im Wald mit dem CC Radel mitnehmen.
Um 11 Uhr müsste ich wieder los...


----------



## TigersClaw (25. März 2011)

elo83 schrieb:


> Mahlzeit Tigersclaw,
> 
> da würde ich mich nach längerer Zeit mit anmelden. Ich würde beim Südstadtcenter zu dir aufschließen.
> 
> ...



Ich fahr zwischen Kübo und Bützow komplett Landstrasse. Wo Radwege vorhanden sind, werden die dann natürlich benutzt. Grad der Radweg zwischen Kröpelin und Altenhagen ist recht spassig weil nicht stur geradeaus. Spontane Ausflüge in die angrenzenden Waldgebiete wären kein Problem.


----------



## aegluke (25. März 2011)

Tantebrisco schrieb:


> 8.45 am Dobi?
> 
> Ich wollte auch keine großartige Tour starten, nur etwas Intervalltraining auf der kleinen Runde im Wald mit dem CC Radel mitnehmen.
> Um 11 Uhr müsste ich wieder los...



Alles klar. Ich hab' ein orangenes Brothers und blaue Klamotten. Sollte davon nicht so sehr viele geben.


----------



## Cad2 (25. März 2011)

bin bei den nächsten touren nicht dabei. bin ab sonntag im urlaub. viel spass euch


----------



## MagicDave (25. März 2011)

bin am Sonntag dabei, Südstadtcenter ist Einstiegspunkt für mich. Freue mich auf eine goile Tour.


----------



## TigersClaw (25. März 2011)

Prima, dann sind wir 3 GTler, und die Cubeisten ham nix zu lachen )


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tantebrisco (25. März 2011)

Ich bin denn auch dabei-

wohl mit Cube-Shorts und nur bis Bastorf. Kuchen werde ich mir keinen mehr gönnen, ich hab etwas Zeitdruck.

Aprospos GTler- ich hab ein Zaskar LE geschossen, preiswert, wie ich finde;-)
Aufbau als Singlespeed Allround Sorglos Bike ist geplant- Nennt man das hier "Konsumrad"?


----------



## elo83 (25. März 2011)

TigersClaw schrieb:


> Ich fahr zwischen Kübo und Bützow komplett Landstrasse. Wo Radwege vorhanden sind, werden die dann natürlich benutzt. Grad der Radweg zwischen Kröpelin und Altenhagen ist recht spassig weil nicht stur geradeaus. Spontane Ausflüge in die angrenzenden Waldgebiete wären kein Problem.



Alles klar, dann fahre ich wahrscheinlich bis zum Kreisel L10 / L11 mit und biege dann dort Richtung Rostock ab.

also dann bis Sontag 9:15 MESZ


----------



## Cad2 (25. März 2011)

Tantebrisco schrieb:


> Aprospos GTler- ich hab ein Zaskar LE geschossen, preiswert



hey, welches baujahr, grösse und farbe?


----------



## Tantebrisco (26. März 2011)

Müsste ein vor 2000er sein, LE Modell in Hans-No-Way-Rey blau...


----------



## TigersClaw (26. März 2011)

Foto?


----------



## Cad2 (26. März 2011)

coole Sache, Foto wäre schön. Dann können wir dir sagen welches Jahr.


----------



## MarNe (27. März 2011)

Mein kleines Schwarzes am Wochenende. Mit 3Gänge Menü.


----------



## Tantebrisco (27. März 2011)

Wenn wir jetzt so starten...

Das ist meins für die Eisdiele:


----------



## skinny63 (27. März 2011)

so schöne "Radfotos" habe ich leider nicht,

dafür ein paar Eindrücke von gestern:



 

 




 

 

 


 

 

 


 

 

 


 

 

 




von allem was dabei, gestern sogar mal schönes Wetter,
tolle Trails, mit viel und wenig Flow,
Abschnitte zum Erholen
und wenige (im Prinzip keine) lästernden Zweibeiner


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TigersClaw (27. März 2011)

Für die Eisdiele hab ich leider nur sowas:






Coole Fotos von Rügen, Skinny. Ich wäre gerne dabei gewesen.

Ich bin heute Güstrow gestartet, zwischen Mistorf und Schwaan einen Abstecher durch ein nettes Waldgebiet gemacht und dann 10min zu spät am Südstadcenter gewesen. Von dort aus dann Richtung Parkentin und dort noch einen weiteren Mitradler eingesammelt. Zu viert haben wir dann die Wohld-Trails, den Kellerswald und die Kühlung gerockt. In Bastorf waren wir dann nur noch zu zweit, das Eis hat trotzdem geschmeckt  Danach über Kühlungsborn nochmal durch die Kühlung, diesmal Asphalt. Dann über Kröpelin, Altenhagen, Penzlin nach Bützow. Von dort wieder am Bützow-Güstrow-Kanal noch ein wenig Wald erwischt und die letzten Kilometer stramm durchgezogen.

Am Ende wurden es 150.8km, 7:18 reine Fahrzeit, 1250hm ... und ein paar echt schwere Beine )


----------



## zarea (27. März 2011)

@Tiger:
Bist Du die 150km mit Deimen *D*own*H*ill *I*njetion gefahren?
Hut ab. 

@Skinny:
Hübsche Bilder. Ich wäre auch gern dabei gewesen. 

@Tantebrisco:
Steckt dieses Federkunstwerk noch auf einer gefederten Stütze? Das muss sich ja fahren, wie auf nem Gummiball. 

@MarNe:
Ist das noch eine Klingel, oder schon ´ne Glocke? Bekommen die Leute nicht einen Schreck, wenn Du da "Gong" machst?


----------



## TigersClaw (27. März 2011)

Zarea, nee nen Marathon fahr ich natürlich mit meinem GT Marathon 

Mit dem DHi wäre das wohl nichtmal ansatzweise drin.


----------



## zarea (27. März 2011)

Ach, natürlich. Wie einfältig von mir.


----------



## MarNe (27. März 2011)

zarea schrieb:


> @Tiger:
> Bist Du die 150km mit Deimen *D*own*H*ill *I*njetion gefahren?
> Hut ab.
> 
> ...



Alles in allen war es ein sehr angenehmes Wochenende. Totaler Müßiggang! 

Marlene


----------



## skinny63 (29. März 2011)

MarNe schrieb:


> Totaler Müßiggang!
> 
> Marlene


Kaum ausgesprochen, schon in die Tat umgesetzt.

Hier ist ja eine Ruhe....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tantebrisco (29. März 2011)

Ich will nachher nochmal nach Kösterbeck...


Jemand dabei??


----------



## MarNe (29. März 2011)

Hm...es gibt ja dieses Phänomen mit Namen "Frühjahrsmüdigkeit"! 

So und nu? Meine Menüleiste ist wech. Hab grad mit'nem Staubtuch hier so drüber geputzt - sozusagen ein kleiner Frühjahrsputz - und nu! Welche Taste war/ist denn nun dafür verantwortlich? 



Toll...


----------



## Tantebrisco (29. März 2011)

Eff Öööölf!


----------



## TigersClaw (29. März 2011)

Nix müde, heute nur Pause. Hab ich mir verdient nach Sonntag 150km und gestern nochmal 35km 

Ab morgen bis Sonntag dann Rennrad


----------



## MarNe (29. März 2011)

Aaaaaaaah! Jetzt isses wiedä da! 

Muss ich mir merken. F11! 

Dankä! 

Wäre gerne etwas in Kösterbeck spazieren gefahren. Muss aber 19:00 Uhr in Papendorf sein. Möglichst frisch und unbeschadet und so.


----------



## Vegeta2205 (29. März 2011)

hi,

möchte dann mein gutes Tourenrad auch mal zeigen


----------



## MarNe (30. März 2011)

Moin! 

Heute ist Mittwoch!  
Soll heißen, Mittwochsrunde. 
Oder Mittwochsfeierabendtour.
Naja, Feierabendtour hört sich gemütlich an.
Kann es werden.
Muss es aber nicht.
Wetter ist auch gut. 
Komme wer kommen mag wa! 
Ich bin jedenfalls dabei. 
18:00 Uhr. 
Radhaus. 
Freu mich. 

Marlene


----------



## skinny63 (30. März 2011)

Werde heute auch fahren.

Allerdings Schmalspur und nicht beim Radhaus, muss noch Grundlage schaffen.


----------



## TigersClaw (30. März 2011)

skinny63 schrieb:


> Werde heute auch fahren.
> 
> Allerdings Schmalspur und nicht beim Radhaus, muss noch Grundlage schaffen.



Ich ebenso. Treffpunkt 17 Uhr gegenüber der Oase in Güstrow


----------



## Obotrit (30. März 2011)

Ich tue was fürs Bruttoinlandsprodukt - wer noch?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## docma (30. März 2011)

Wer nicht will, der hat schon 

ich hab übrigens noch was zum Kellerswald-Rennen gepostet.
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=8162358#post8162358

also dann bis 18 Uhr am Radhaus


----------



## Tantebrisco (30. März 2011)

Sauber- danke nochmal für die "Erinnerung" und das "Update";-)


----------



## MarNe (30. März 2011)

Hach ja. Schön war's. Ganz viele Radler so 12, weiß jetzt nicht so genau, Sonne, Wald und Wurzeln, 48km oder so, Döner und 'nen Lübzer und nu - nu geht sie zufrieden in die Heiaaaaa. Gute Nacht die Herren!

Icke


----------



## MarNe (31. März 2011)

Is ja nüscht los hiäääär! MannMannMann! 

Ich hab Schokoladeneis. Und ihr so?


----------



## Vegeta2205 (31. März 2011)

hi,

so ca. 3h Biken auf Usedom und in Polen, da gabs leider nur ne Kaffee...Eis gibts denn am WE

mfg


----------



## MarNe (31. März 2011)

Oh schön! Ostern - ja ich glaube es ist Ostern, also Ende April - werde ich mit einigen anderen auch auf Usedom fahren, freu mich schon drauf!!! Wenn ich mich nicht irre wird es sogar eine Wochenendtour, Samstag und Sonntag, mit Übernachtung irgendwo. Weiß jetzt nicht ob da in die Richtung schon was geplant ist, also wo wir schlafen werden. Haste da einen Tipp? Hm?


----------



## Vegeta2205 (31. März 2011)

oh,

Ostern da müßt ihr ja bald schauen...weis ja nicht wonach ihr schaut? die Jugendherrberge in Heringsdorf ist ganz nett ist auch in Strandnähe...
vielleicht sieht mann sich beim Biken?


----------



## MarNe (31. März 2011)

Ja, müssen wir recht bald schauen, hast recht. Ich frag mal nach. Denke mal, es wird ne Jugendherberge werden, da wir eine ziemlich große ungezogene Horde sein werden. Jedenfalls haben sich sehr viele dafür gemeldet, kennste ja, es wird denn einen oder anderen geben, der spontan absagen wird, weil es vielleicht regnen wird oder andere Unpässlichkeiten. Letztes Jahr waren wir auch dort unterwegs, da hat es auch anfangs geregnet, aber ich fand es trotz allem total schön. Mir macht sowas nichts aus - naja - jedenfalls nicht, wenn es so still vor sich hin regnet. Und vielleicht begegnet man sich! Kannst ja dann ein Stück mitradeln!  Und uns verborgene Pfade zeigen. Oder extrem schöne Ecken, die man UNbeDINGT gesehen haben muss. Nur mit der Abstimmung wird es etwas schwierig werden. Ich weiß ja nicht, wann wir wo sein werden! Außer am zweiten Tag, wenn wir von - wo auch immer wir nächtigen werden - starten. Aber erst mal nachfragen wie das mit der Übernachtung geplant ist, vielleicht hat sich das ja auch wieder erübrigt. Ich kann bestimmt am Sonntag mehr dazu sagen.


----------



## Obotrit (31. März 2011)

Mal nen andres Thema: Wer ist denn von Euch am 10.4. im Kellerswald dabei? Ich hader mit mir noch etwas. Weiß nicht ob ich da mitmache. Bin mal ne Runde von 5 km im Wald abgefahren - und davon 7 Runden... Was soll ich machen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TigersClaw (31. März 2011)

Ich werde dort sein.


----------



## MarNe (31. März 2011)

TigersClaw schrieb:


> Ich werde dort sein.



ich werde auch dort sein. und siegen!

muahahahaaaaahahaaahiiiihihihiii....

hach ja. das musste mal sein! 

ich weiß nicht welche reifen ich draufmachen soll. vorne wie hinten gleich und wenn welche. oder vorne anders wie hinten. ich habe keine ahnung. will fix sein aber auch eine gute bodenhaftung. irgendwie so...ach was weiß ich denn!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## TigersClaw (31. März 2011)

Du kannst nur erster Verlierer sein, denn der Sieg gehört mir, harharhar


----------



## MarNe (31. März 2011)

Obotrit schrieb:


> Mal nen andres Thema: Wer ist denn von Euch am 10.4. im Kellerswald dabei? Ich hader mit mir noch etwas. Weiß nicht ob ich da mitmache. Bin mal ne Runde von 5 km im Wald abgefahren - und davon 7 Runden... Was soll ich machen?



Gute Frage Christoph! Bin auch etwas hin und her gerissen. Komme mir vor wie eine Schleichkatze im Gelände, also mit Geschwindigkeit und Durchsetzungsvermögen ist es weit her. Sehr weit her. Aber ich nehme - ach egal - daran teil. Jawoll! Komm! Du auch! Ja???


----------



## zarea (1. April 2011)

MarNe schrieb:


> .... und siegen!


Schackaaaaa!!!


----------



## MarNe (1. April 2011)

TigersClaw schrieb:


> Du kannst nur erster Verlierer sein, denn der Sieg gehört mir, harharhar



Rubbel die Katz, aus die Maus.  Wenn nur - mit mir - drei Frauen am Rennen teilnehmen, ist mir ein Platz auf dem PODEST sicher. Und wenn doch mehr antreten, na dann - dann muss ich Dreck fressen...

Ach was soll's. Ist mein erstes Rennen, seit einem 3/4 Jahr fahre ich MTB und ich bin glücklich wenn ich ohne Blessuren da durch bin. 

@Christoph: Kennst du die Strecke, die gefahren wird? Würde die gerne mal ein oder zweimal fahren. Oder viermal. Bin bisher immer ziellos da durch, in der Hoffnung das ich den einen oder anderen Weg beim Rennen wiedererkenne. 

Um nochmal die Reifenfrage aufzugreifen, ich brauche neue daher möchte ich gerne wissen was man, ausser die Rocket Ron (sind drauf aber schon ziemlich runtergefahren) von Schwalbe, nehmen kann, gut für's Gelände soll'n se sein und natürlich gute Eigenschaften auf der Straße. Oder eben nur ein Satz die schnell und griffig im Gelände sind. Oder eben unterschiedliche. Es gibt so viele Reifen, ich weiß nicht welche ich da nehmen soll? Nobby Nic, Wicked Will, Sammy Slik oder Black Shark...Performance Line oder Evolution Line oder Active Line...Kenda oder Continental oder Geax oder Panaracer - oder wat???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## skinny63 (1. April 2011)

MarNe schrieb:


> Um nochmal die Reifenfrage aufzugreifen, ich brauche neue daher möchte ich gerne wissen was man, ausser die Rocket Ron (sind drauf aber schon ziemlich runtergefahren) von Schwalbe, nehmen kann, gut für's Gelände soll'n se sein und natürlich gute Eigenschaften auf der Straße. Oder eben nur ein Satz die schnell und griffig im Gelände sind. Oder eben unterschiedliche. Es gibt so viele Reifen, ich weiß nicht welche ich da nehmen soll? Nobby Nic, Wicked Will, Sammy Slik oder Black Shark...Performance Line oder Evolution Line oder Active Line...Kenda oder Continental oder Geax oder Panaracer - oder wat???



Da haste ja ne Diskussion losgetreten, ob Ihr damit zum Kellerswaldrennen durch seid?

also dann mal los:

für zügiges unterwegs sein: V/H Nobby Nic /Racing Ralph, wenn der Boden weich und lehmig ist kommt die Kombi schnell an die Grenzen ==> als EVO Line bzw. 2011 PaceStar TL ready und zumindest in Verbindung mit entsprechenden Mavic Felgen, dann auch entsprechend einfach zu installieren, gemäßigter Überall-Reifen => Smart SAM, der mag es aber lieber trocken, für "alle Tage" aus meiner Sicht aber ne gute Wahl
MAXXIS (Highroller(Minion F)/Ardent) auch ne gute Idee, haben ihre Stärken eher im groben Geläuf, auf Asphalt rollt es nicht so prall
Conti - da frag mal andere, für TL wohl eher ungeeignet
Kenda? habe ich noch den Nevegal vom Enduro zu liegen, grip ganz ordentlich, klebt aber auch schön am Asphalt
andere Marken ? keine Erfahrungen

und nun darf alles zerpflückt werden...

Achso: TL = Tubeless, also ohne Schlauch, dafür mit Milch, falls unklar


----------



## TigersClaw (1. April 2011)

Meine Empfehlung ganz klar IRC Mythos XCII 2.1 

Rollt auf Asphalt super, klebt nicht. Hat im Gelände viel Grip, egal ob auf festem oder losem Untergrund. Selbst bei feinem Sand bleibt das Rad beherrschbar. Und das Beste: er ist mit unter 15,- Euro pro Stück saubillig. Gewicht schwankt ein bisschen, geht von 490-540 Gramm in meinem Bestand.


----------



## Froschkatze (1. April 2011)

Probier' doch den neuen Continental X-King aus. Der soll sehr gut sein.


----------



## TigersClaw (1. April 2011)

Radelt morgen jemand? Vorschläge? Renntraining im Kellerswald?


----------



## Obotrit (1. April 2011)

Also ich wäre morgen dabei. Wann wolln wir uns treffen? Wo solls losgehen?


----------



## TigersClaw (1. April 2011)

Mein Vorschlag: 10 Uhr Mediamarkt Sievershagen, von dort aus Strasse gerade durch nach Doberan und dann dort irgendwo treffen. 10:45 Uhr an der Kirche in Doberan oder so?


----------



## Obotrit (1. April 2011)

MarNe schrieb:


> ... will fix sein aber auch eine gute bodenhaftung. irgendwie so...


Da frag mal in der Formel 1 nach - sowas gibt es nicht.
Der Nachteil im Kellerswald ist der, dass es richtig trockene Wege gibt (sandig) die dann gleich anschließen an Knüppeldämme, oder mit Laub und Tannennadeln übersäte Wege. Das ist der Nachteil am KW. Ich hoffe das es vorher noch mal ordentlich regnet.

@Tiger: O.K. Morgen 10.45 am Münster in Doberan


----------



## MarNe (1. April 2011)

Soooooo. Ich habe mich entschieden.  An einem Tag!!!! Jahaaaa!!! Jetzt rollt (sogar richtig rum) hinten ein Racing Ralph. ich denke der wird meinen Ansprüchen genügen. Und danke für die Tipps!  

Und wegen morgen, ich bin dabei!  
Am Sonntag gegen 14:00 Uhr will Paul, aus dem Radladen auch noch mal in Kellerswald und die Strecke in aller Ruhe abfahren. Er kennt sie genau. Werde mich ihm anschließen. Wenn jemand mag, mag er mitkommen. 

Marlene


----------



## Xaser87 (1. April 2011)

Ich hab Sonntag am 10.4 frei und will dann wenn auch mit kommen


----------



## TigersClaw (1. April 2011)

@MarNe

Gut gut, treffen wir uns dann am Mediamarkt Sievershagen 10 Uhr?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Obotrit (1. April 2011)

Insider kennen nur den richtigen Weg. Ich hab schon mal 5 km Wald abgegriffen und das wäre ne große Runde im unteren Bereich des KW. Die werden uns aber auch in den oberen Teil scheuchen, also dort wo die breiten Wege sind.
Bis morgen dann.


----------



## MarNe (1. April 2011)

TigersClaw schrieb:


> @MarNe
> 
> Gut gut, treffen wir uns dann am Mediamarkt Sievershagen 10 Uhr?



Genau!


----------



## MarNe (1. April 2011)

Obotrit schrieb:


> Insider kennen nur den richtigen Weg. Ich hab schon mal 5 km Wald abgegriffen und das wäre ne große Runde im unteren Bereich des KW. Die werden uns aber auch in den oberen Teil scheuchen, also dort wo die breiten Wege sind.
> Bis morgen dann.



Paul ist wohl Insider. Er will sich über die Beschaffung der Strecke ein Bild machen, wegen den dortigen Forstarbeiten. 
Freu mich auf morgen!


----------



## Obotrit (1. April 2011)

Kommt er mit ner Kettensäge?


----------



## MarNe (1. April 2011)

Tztztzzzz...Kettensäge! Mit'n Harvester! Ich sach ja, wird ne gemütliche Runde!


----------



## docma (1. April 2011)

Trainingsrunde macht auf jeden Fall Sinn...

Ich versuche am 10. da zu sein und mich rechtzeitig (nach)anzumelden.
Wenn noch einige von hier Mitmachen (wie es aussieht), dann dürfte das Starterfeld der Hobbyfahrer recht groß werden. SCHÖN!


----------



## bulettenfisch (1. April 2011)

Hallo Marlene,

Sonntag wäre ich gerne dabei, wo trefft Ihr Euch denn? Eventuell kann ich schon von Rostock aus mitkommen, da ich beim morgigen Stadtausflug (http://rostockfixed.blogspot.com/2011/03/alleycat-after-race-party-auf-der-ms.html) dabei sein werde und hoffe in Rostock irgendwo unterzuschlüpfen. Dann bin ich wenigstens einmal die Strecke im vorraus gefahren.

Gruß Sebastian


----------



## TigersClaw (1. April 2011)

Ich bin zwar nicht Marlene, aber ich zitiere mich mal selbst )



TigersClaw schrieb:


> Mein Vorschlag: 10 Uhr Mediamarkt Sievershagen, von dort aus Strasse gerade durch nach Doberan und dann dort irgendwo treffen. 10:45 Uhr an der Kirche in Doberan oder so?


----------



## bulettenfisch (1. April 2011)

Hi Tiger,

hab ich gesehen, würde auch gerne dabei sein. Muss aber morgen Vormittag noch einiges machen und Abends wie erwähnt ist der kleine Stadtausflug. Oder fahrt Ihr auch Sonntag, dass ich es vorhin falsch gelesen habe?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TigersClaw (1. April 2011)

Ach Sonntag, sorry wieder mal zu flüchtig gelesen 

Bin bin Sonntag nicht dabei.


----------



## bulettenfisch (1. April 2011)

Nicht so wild, ich dachte ich hätte etwas überlesen.

Ich hatte ja die Frage schonmal in den Raum gestellt, wie läuft dass mit der Anmeldung? Online-Anmeldung sah für mich so aus, als wenn es nur für die Lizensfahrer gälte. Bitte klärt mich mal auf, Anmeldung für die Hobbyisten nur vor Ort?


----------



## docma (1. April 2011)

Wenn du auf Online anmelden klickst kannst du unter der Lizenzanmeldung auf einen Link klicken "Meldung für deutsche Sportler ohne Lizenz"
dann kommst du da hin.
http://www.rad-net.de/modules.php?n...anstaltung=18133&mode=ascr_detail&view=anmeld


----------



## bulettenfisch (1. April 2011)

Joa Danke, dass nenn ich doch mal einen Hinweis.


----------



## MarNe (1. April 2011)

bulettenfisch schrieb:


> Hallo Marlene,
> 
> Sonntag wäre ich gerne dabei, wo trefft Ihr Euch denn? Eventuell kann ich schon von Rostock aus mitkommen, da ich beim morgigen Stadtausflug (http://rostockfixed.blogspot.com/2011/03/alleycat-after-race-party-auf-der-ms.html) dabei sein werde und hoffe in Rostock irgendwo unterzuschlüpfen. Dann bin ich wenigstens einmal die Strecke im vorraus gefahren.
> 
> Gruß Sebastian



Hi Sebastian, genau kann ich das nicht sagen, werde kurz vorher angerufen. Eine Möglichkeit wäre, du gibst mir deine Nummer, dann kann ich dich ebenfalls kurz vorher anklingeln und wir treffen uns da wo ich sage.  

Oder wat?


----------



## bulettenfisch (1. April 2011)

Sehr schön, gemeldet, JEPP!

Den Link unten für Nicht-Lizensfahrer habe ich gar nicht gesehen. Docma, danke nochmals.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TigersClaw (1. April 2011)

Ebenfalls angemelset. Danke für den Link.

Tritt Docma auch auf GT an?


----------



## docma (1. April 2011)

Wenn ich es hin schaffe werde ich mich auch anmelden (melde mich vor Ort an)

...und mit meinem GT fahren ..ja


----------



## bulettenfisch (1. April 2011)

Marlene Du hast eine PM und Danke fürs mitziehen.


----------



## MarNe (1. April 2011)

Bin nun auch angemeldet. Das wird ja ein toller Ausflug am 10.04.!!! 

@Sebastian: Nummer ist gespeichert und - keine Ursache! 

Also drüber nachdenken darf man nicht, aber wieso sagt man eigentlich "keine Ursache"?


----------



## tempest-boy (1. April 2011)

Hallo alle zusammen, hört sich ja echt interessant an das Rennen, ist das nun am 10.4. auch für die Hobbyklasse oder fahrt ihtr alle Lizens?!  Hab da nur was für Hobby am 9.4. und nicht am 10.4. gelesen ...

Wie ist das Terrain dort--schwierig?! Hab durch Schichtarbeit leider kaum Zeit zum testen...

@tiger & docma: dann werden ja echt 3 GTler das Podium schmücken... würd mich jedenfalls freuen


----------



## MarNe (1. April 2011)

Ich zitiere: " In den für Lizenzklassen genanten Jahrgängen finden  auch Rennen für Hobbyfahrer statt. Diese starten kurz nach den  Lizenzfahrern. Sportler unter 18 Jahren (ohne Lizenz) benötigen eine  schriftliche Erlaubnis der Eltern. Meldungen zu den Hobbyrennen bis max.  40 Minuten vor dem Start (keine Nachmeldegebühr für Hobbyfahrer)."

Zitat Ende!

Tag: So, 10.04.2011

Terrain: ähm ja, ich bin eine Frau und würde sagen - nicht schwierig.


----------



## tempest-boy (1. April 2011)

alles klar vielen dank dann brauch ich dort wohl nur bissl kondi und wenig fahrtechnik 

solange man nicht um fällt...


----------



## MarNe (2. April 2011)

Ich bin schon total aufgeregt! HolladieWaldfee! Werd ein totales Nervenbündel sein. Am 10.04.


----------



## Tantebrisco (2. April 2011)

Am Sonntag bin ich auch dabei- heute habe ich schlichtweg verpennt^^


----------



## docma (2. April 2011)

Tantebrisco schrieb:


> Am Sonntag bin ich auch dabei- heute habe ich schlichtweg verpennt^^



Das kenn ich - passiert mir jedes mal, wenn ihr die Termine auf 10 Uhr legt 
Nachmittags fährt es sich doch viel schöner 
wie siehts heute aus?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tantebrisco (2. April 2011)

Ich hab einfach seit 2 Tagen nichtmehr hier reingeschaut- wach war ich shon ab 8;-)


Heute habe ich mein Soll eigentlich schon voll, gegen 2 lockere Stunden habe ich nichts einzuwenden!


----------



## docma (2. April 2011)

15 uhr wäre ok?
2 std. passt

wäre noch wer dabei? (frage in die runde)


----------



## Tantebrisco (2. April 2011)

15 uhr wo?


----------



## docma (2. April 2011)

Mir eigentlich schnurz ...können wir ja an der Strecke fest machen ...wo wollen wir hin?
Vorschläge?


----------



## Tantebrisco (2. April 2011)

Kösterbeck, Kellerswald wären meine Favourites.
Da kann man entspannt seine Furchen ziehen...

Treffen wir uns am Radhaus?


----------



## docma (2. April 2011)

ok - 15 uhr am radhaus 
wer sonst noch bock hat kommt einfach mit ...


----------



## TigersClaw (2. April 2011)

Tantebrisco schrieb:


> ...Kellerswald...



Von dort kommen wir, das heisst MarNe, Obotrit und ich, grad zurück. War ne nette Runde heute mit bissl Training, viel Spass und Bomben-Wetter


----------



## MarNe (2. April 2011)

TigersClaw schrieb:


> Von dort kommen wir, das heisst MarNe, Obotrit und ich, grad zurück. War ne nette Runde heute mit bissl Training, viel Spass und Bomben-Wetter




Stimmt! War sehr schön. Auch wenn ich die Berge verflucht habe und du immer: "Wollen wir da noch lang, wollen wir da noch hoch, wollen wir noch ma runter..." Und noch ein doofer Berg, und wieder ein blöder Berg und der Berg war am allerblödesten...Und keuchend und seufzend sind wir da hoch und da lang und hier runter...und - hach alles total schööön! 

Bis zum nächsten Mal!!!

Marlene


----------



## TigersClaw (2. April 2011)

Hast Dich aber prima gehalten 

Mir hats noch nicht gereicht, ich hab grad noch ne schnelle Runde zuhause durchgezogen, 11km mit 24er Schnitt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cad2 (2. April 2011)

moin moin, ihr seid ja gut unterwegs zurzeit. ich bin ab morgen abend wieder in hro, dann ist schluss mit urlaub. 
schöne grüsse aus der sonnigen schweiz


----------



## Tantebrisco (2. April 2011)

Wir sind auch grade zurück-

2 einhalb Runden Kellerswald, stückchenweise den Racetrack vom Wochenende mitgenommen und das ganze nicht zu langsam-

49,8 Kilometers; 2Stunden 5 Minuten...

Wir haben sogar den ein oder anderen Biker getroffen- wahnsinn, was bei Sonnenschein so aus den Löchern gekrochen kommt!



In diesem Sinne: Bis morgen!

@MarNe: Ich hab die "Fortsetzung" der DVD am Start;-)


----------



## Tantebrisco (2. April 2011)

Kleiner Apell an die Schrauber und Teilesammler unter euch:

Hat jemand noch Nokon Perlen für die Schaltung rumliegen?
Ich brauche keine Massen, so 3 Perlen würden mir reichen...

Ich habe beim Kramen in meinem Keller nen Satz XTR STI Schalt Bremshebel von den "guten-alten" gefunden, plus ein Satz XTR V-Brakes mit Parallelogramm und 2 neuwertige XTR Kasetten 11-32 Zähne gefunden-

Hätte da jemand Verwendung für?


----------



## MarNe (2. April 2011)

Tantebrisco schrieb:


> Wir sind auch grade zurück-
> 
> ...und das ganze nicht zu langsam-
> 
> ...



Oh Gott, frag nicht wie viele Kilometer wir in den 2h Kellerswald hinter uns gebracht haben...  ich fühle mich, nach allem, jedenfalls wie 140 km in 8h.

Gut! Dann bringste die morgen mit wa! 

Wie soll ich dich morgen benachrichtigen? Wenn ich weiß, wann und wo wir uns treffen?


----------



## MarNe (2. April 2011)

TigersClaw schrieb:


> Hast Dich aber prima gehalten
> 
> Mir hats noch nicht gereicht, ich hab grad noch ne schnelle Runde zuhause durchgezogen, 11km mit 24er Schnitt



Danke!  

Das hab ich mir gedacht! Aber ich bin abends auch noch mal los, nach Bentwisch und wieder zurück. Aber in einem seeeehr moderaten Tempo!


----------



## pseikow (2. April 2011)

Hi, gibts Sonntag vormittags ne Tour? Würd gern eine kleine schnelle haben. Kösterbeck oder die Streck abfahren, die beim Race gefahren wird, falls die jemand kennt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Obotrit (2. April 2011)

War ne echt tolle Runde mit einigen Hügeln wie MarNe schon berichtete. Wetter war super und im Wohld haben wir auch mal wieder aufgeräumt.
Hier unsere Runde mit ca. 280 HM.
http://www.bikemap.net/route/883614#lat=54.13831&lng=11.91742&zoom=11&type=2


----------



## MarNe (2. April 2011)

pseikow schrieb:


> Hi, gibts Sonntag vormittags ne Tour? Würd gern eine kleine schnelle haben. Kösterbeck oder die Streck abfahren, die beim Race gefahren wird, falls die jemand kennt.



Sonntag nachmittag. Kellerswald. Wird aber eher gediegen. Was ich sehr begrüße!


----------



## MarNe (2. April 2011)

@ Obotrit: Sehr schönes BlingBling da! 

Und der Tigger ja, der hat mich noch ordentlich gescheucht dooo! Volle Pulle (also aus meiner Sicht)  sach ich dir, sowas! Aber gut zu wissen, dass man noch was aus sich rausprügeln kann. Aber als ich abbog und alleine weiterzog, hab ich fix 3 Gänge runtergeschaltet und bin nach Hause geschlichen. Wahrlich geschlichen. Zwischendurch noch ne BoWu reingeschmissen damit ich nicht vom Rad falle. 

Aber alles in allen ein sehr schöner Ausflug und immer wieder gerne! Es macht Spass mit Euch. Ja. So, jetzt ist genug - Gute Nacht!

Marlene


----------



## zarea (2. April 2011)

MarNe schrieb:


> Und der Tigger ja, der hat mich noch ordentlich gescheucht dooo! Volle Pulle ...


Dafür siehst Du auf dem Foto doch sehr entspannt aus.


----------



## MarNe (2. April 2011)

zarea schrieb:


> Dafür siehst Du auf dem Foto doch sehr entspannt aus.



Danach!   Nach der Session im Kellerswald und dem Wohld. Für ihn war's wohl ne Spazierfahrt zurück, für mich war das eindeutig Rennmodus!


----------



## MarNe (3. April 2011)

Hm. Moin. Wird es heute nachmittag regnen? Ich hoffe nicht ganz zu arg und Kellerswald somit hinfällig wird.


----------



## Tantebrisco (3. April 2011)

Regnen??


Ich seh Sonnenschein und nachher über 20 Gräder!

Und selbst, wenn es ein bisschen tropft: Dem Grip tut das auf dem teilweise echt fiesen Boden keinen Abbruch


----------



## bulettenfisch (3. April 2011)

Moin,

ich bin jetzt noch in Rostock und wollte nun wissen wie es aussieht mit dem Kellerswald. Marlene, hast Du schon ein paar Daten für mich?


----------



## docma (3. April 2011)

es zieht dunkel auf  

bin trotzdem dabei - schon nen Zeitplan vorhanden?


----------



## bulettenfisch (3. April 2011)

Joa, dunkel ... so wie es aussieht bleibt es auch so:

http://www.windfinder.com/weatherforecast/kuehlungsborn

Bin gerade am überlegen ob ich nun mitfahre oder nicht. Wollte ja eigentlich gemütlich nach dem Kellerswald-Ausflug nach Wismar rollen.
Wie sieht es denn bei den anderen Beteiligten aus?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tantebrisco (3. April 2011)

2 Stunden Kellerswald abfahren, Schlüsselstellen (wenn es denn welche gibt) das ein oder andere mal im Renntempo shredden, und sonst mach ich mir nen gemütlichen Nachmittag


Wie sieht das denn jetzt Zeitmäßig aus?
Weiß schon jemand genaueres?


----------



## bulettenfisch (3. April 2011)

Ich komme jetzt nicht mehr mit, werde jetzt auf vier Rädern die Rückreise antreten. Daher Euch einen schönen Ausflug. Wir sehen uns dann nächste Woche vor Ort. Eventuell werde ich in der Woche  mal in den Kellerswald fahren.


----------



## MarNe (3. April 2011)

Noch habe ich keine Rückmeldung. Von Paul. Er wollte sich ja bei mir melden. Docma hat seine Nummer und wird versuchen ihn zu erreichen. 

Werde wohl auch nicht fahren. habe heute vormittag schon meine Runde mit den anderen gedreht, nach Schwan und sehr fix wieder zurück, wegen der dunklen Front, die da über uns herzog. Meine Oberschenkel werden heute keinen Berg mehr bewältigen können. Will es ja auch nicht übertreiben, sonst geht am 10.04. gar nix mehr. Solltet ihr fahren, also wenn Alex den Paul erreicht und dich, Marco, kurz informiert, dann würde ich mich freuen wenn wir in der Woche, nachmittags mal in Kellerswald fahren. Wenn ihr mögt. Also passt gut auf, wie die Strecke verläuft! 

Ich mach jetzt einen auf Kaffee und Kuchen und wünsche einen schönen Sonntag!


----------



## docma (3. April 2011)

hmmm - keine Chance - erreiche ihn nicht

ich denke, es fällt wohl flach 
schade!


----------



## Tantebrisco (3. April 2011)

Sehr schade-

ich fahr jetzt trotzdem los, auch auf das Risiko hin, mich zu verirren;-)
Das Rennsetup will auch mal getestet werden


----------



## taekis (3. April 2011)

Hallo zusammen,
Ich bin hier im Forum und in Rostock neu. Suche dringend Leute mit denen ich die Gegend auf meinem Mountainbike erkunden kann - gern auch technisch anspruchsvoll. Weiß nicht ob es vielleicht schon so was wie ne Gruppe gibt der ich mich vielleicht mal anschließen kann? Wäre echt super wenn ihr euch melden würdet und ich mich anschließen könnte, weil immer alleine macht auf die Dauer keinen Spaß, außerdem will ich wieder Rennen fahren, und dafür braucht man dann doch den Ansporn des Wettbewerbs.
Lg und bis hoffentlich bald aufm Rad.
taekis


----------



## MarNe (3. April 2011)

Hallo taekis. Ich denke mal hier bist du richtig, wenn es darum geht wann und wo und wohin es tourenmäßig geht. Einfach immer mal reinschauen und gucken ob es passt, zeitlich und wetterbedingt. 

Marlene


----------



## docma (3. April 2011)

joa ...hier wird öfters in der Woche zu Touren aufgerufen

und ein Rennen ist auch gleich nächstes WE in Doberan - da machen so einige Hobbyfahrer von hier mit 
Infos dazu folge dem Link meiner Signatur

also ...willkommen hier 


übrigens: 
im neuen 0381-Magazin wird im Artikel über den ADFC auch kurz auf die Mittwochsrunde am Radhaus hingewiesen 

Grüße 
Alex


----------



## MarNe (3. April 2011)

Tantebrisco schrieb:


> ...ich fahr jetzt trotzdem los, auch auf das Risiko hin, mich zu verirren;-)



Du bist noch nicht zurück! Haste dich verirrt? 

Ja, ist wirklich schade, dass es heute nix wurde. Hatte sowas aber geahnt, also mehr wegen dem Wetter, daher meine Vormittagsrunde absolviert. Sonst hätte ich mich wirklich geärgert...also wird es eine Überraschung, am Sonntag. Aber das sollte nicht schwer werden, einfach den anderen hinterherfahren...kchkchkch...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TigersClaw (3. April 2011)

Sachtma sucht jemand von euch eine Federgabel? Ich hab eine RS Recon SoloAir 2010er Modell mit 120mm anzubieten, intern travelbar auf 80 oder 100m, Bremse Disc-only mit Postmount Aufnahme, schaft ziemlich lang und 1 1/8 durchgehend


----------



## zarea (3. April 2011)

Hast Du Dein Racefully zerlegt?


----------



## TigersClaw (3. April 2011)

Nein noch nicht. Aber ist zwecks Veränderung geplant.


----------



## Tantebrisco (3. April 2011)

Ich kann beruhigen- ich bin zurück.
Wohlbehalten und 55 Kilometer in den Beinen reicher.

Wann fänden sich denn unter der Woche mal ein paar Begeisterte zusammen um nochmal gemeinsam zu fahren?


----------



## TigersClaw (3. April 2011)

Ist denn die genaue Rennstrecke nun bekannt? Ich würde gerne Dienstag oder Donnerstag (Test-)fahren bzw. trainieren.


----------



## Tantebrisco (3. April 2011)

Nein, die aktuelle Strecke kenne ich nicht. Mit Docma bin ich gestern teilweise die letztjährige abgefahren. Soooo viel wird sich da nicht ändern lassen.
Auch wenn echt böse Passagen drin sind, wie riesen Furchen von den Harvestern.
Grade bei Regen könnte das in Schlammschlacht zufuß ausarten...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MarNe (3. April 2011)

Di. oder Do. wäre okay.


----------



## Tantebrisco (3. April 2011)

Dienstag: Dafür!!!

Donnerstag: Ruhetag!


----------



## MarNe (3. April 2011)

Okay! Dienstag! 

Kellerswald gelle? Bin dann mal gespannt, was so eine Sportmassage danach bringt. Hole sie mir dann abends. Und dann Donnerstag nochmal. Meine Oberschenkel sind ziemlich eingeschnappt. Total druckempfindlich. Und schwer. Die müssen unbedingt mal gelockert werden. Hat sowas einer von euch schon mal gemacht? Ich meine, Sportmassagen? Also machen lassen? Interessiert mich.

Marlene


----------



## TigersClaw (4. April 2011)

Bin Dienstag dabei. Welche Zeit gehts los?


----------



## MarNe (4. April 2011)

Denke mal 17:00 Uhr??? Zu früh? Zu spät? 

Sacht wat!


----------



## TigersClaw (4. April 2011)

17 Uhr passt


----------



## Xaser87 (4. April 2011)

fahrt ihr 17 uhr dienstag in den kellerswald? würde gern mit kommen. von wo fahrt ihr los?


----------



## TigersClaw (4. April 2011)

17 Uhr Mediamarkt Sievershagen?


----------



## Obotrit (4. April 2011)

Vielleicht kann ich noch zu euch stoßen. Komme erst 18 Uhr ausm Büro. Mal schauen. Werde euch dann schon finden.


----------



## TigersClaw (4. April 2011)

So gross ist der Kellerswald ja nicht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Obotrit (4. April 2011)

wenn hinten im Wald die "besondere Schranke" offen ist, dann bin ich das gewesen   (du weißt schon)


----------



## TigersClaw (4. April 2011)

In der Meldeliste stehen übrigens 25km Streckenlänge für uns, das heisst "nur" 5 Runden.


----------



## Obotrit (4. April 2011)

hab ich gerade gelesen - sollte ich wohl doch noch mal überlegen,
leider sinds nur noch ein paar Tage bis zum Start


----------



## MarNe (4. April 2011)

TigersClaw schrieb:


> 17 Uhr Mediamarkt Sievershagen?



Sievershagen! 

Sollte ich es nicht schaffen 17:00 Uhr da zu sein, fahrt ruhig schon los, ich komme nach. 

Marlene


----------



## Tantebrisco (4. April 2011)

17 Uhr MM, Sievershagen.
Ich bin dabei!


Komisch, in der Ausschreibung ist von 35 Kilometern die Rede- was ist denn nu aktuell?


----------



## Obotrit (4. April 2011)

Ich wäre für 20 KM ! 
Vielleicht kann jeder selber entscheiden?


----------



## TigersClaw (4. April 2011)

Ach 25km passen schon, das ist machbar.


----------



## taekis (4. April 2011)

Hey ihr alle, kann ich morgen um 5 noch zu euch stoßen? Würde gern mal das Terain erkunden, nachdem ich mich gestern noch spontan für das Rennen in Bad Doberan angemeldet habe. lg Marianne


----------



## TigersClaw (4. April 2011)

Natürlich kannst Du. Sei einfach 17 Uhr am Eingang vom Mediamarkt in Sievershagen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tantebrisco (4. April 2011)

Neue Mitfahrer sind immer gerne gesehen- bis morgen um 5 vorm Media Markt!


----------



## MarNe (4. April 2011)

@taekis: Endlich mal eine Lady! Also hier in Rostock. Nicht das es mich stört immer mit Herren zu fahren, dass schult, fördert und stärkt. Wohl wahr. Und es ist entspannter.  Aber ich habe wirklich, wirklich nichts dagegen, wenn einfach mehr Frauen mitfahren. Vor allen bei einem Rennen. Letztes Jahr waren nur 3 Frauen am Start. Und die kamen von ganz weit her. Glaube ich. Na ich freu mich! Bis morgen!

Marlene


----------



## TigersClaw (4. April 2011)

Dagegen haben wir auch nix, im Gegenteil


----------



## MarNe (4. April 2011)

TigersClaw schrieb:


> Dagegen haben wir auch nix, im Gegenteil



 wieso nur glaube ich das!


----------



## taekis (4. April 2011)

Na denn freu ich mich schon sehr, und hoffe dass ich mit dem Niveau auch mithalten kann. Lg und bis morgen um 5. Marianne


----------



## Tantebrisco (4. April 2011)

Unser Niveau ist eher unterdurchschnittlich, das Tempo durchaus anpassbar. Stehen gelassen wird keiner.

In diesem Sinne bis morgen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TigersClaw (4. April 2011)

Tantebrisco schrieb:


> ...das Tempo durchaus anpassbar. Stehen gelassen wird keiner....



Genau so und nich anners ... ausser bei den Trainingsrunden im Kellerswald, dort darf dann jeder nach Belieben sein Tempo fahren


----------



## MarNe (4. April 2011)

Und wegens der Fraun nich vergessen die Richtungspfeile in den Waldboden zu malen!  oder Christoph? Ne wat is'n dat lustisch!


----------



## docma (4. April 2011)

Ich habe auch nichts gegen mehr weibliche Mitfahrer *grins*

Ich habe gerade mit Paul gequatscht und für euch die Streckenfrage geklärt.
Es ist die gleiche Strecke wie letztes Jahr. Interessant wird dann für alle das kurze Teilstück mit der Harvester-Mulde bei feuchten Bedingungen. 

Es werden 90 min gefahren und jeder soweit er kommt. 
Ein Lizenzfahrer hatte letztes Jahr eben 35km in der zeit geschafft und somit kam die Distanz zusammen.

Ich hoffe, ich konnte etwas aufklären.
Bei Fragen einfach melden.

Übrigens hatte Paul sein Handy am WE vergessen und war somit nicht erreichbar. 
Hab ich den ganzen Sonntag umsonst auf nen Rückruf gewartet und es gab keine Streckenkontrolle.
Vielleicht ja Mittwoch...
Greetz


----------



## Tantebrisco (4. April 2011)

Fraaaaaaage: "Forumsgrill und Kaltgetränke?" 

Oder verkrümelt sich jeder nachm Rennen? Sone "Survivor-Bratworscht" hätte was...


----------



## TigersClaw (4. April 2011)

Gute Idee, bin dabei. Ich würde Erdinger Bleifrei spendieren.


----------



## MarNe (4. April 2011)

Braaaaaaaatwooorscht! 

Ich könnte ja einen Salat machen wenn's nicht zu dekadent ist. So einen Tomatensalat. Wenn ich den Deckel für die Dose finde!!!!


----------



## Tantebrisco (4. April 2011)

Kleiner Grill und Kohlen bringe ich mit


Für "ons" MarNe:







Alufolie eignet sich nicht nur um Kollegen zu ärgern...


----------



## MarNe (4. April 2011)

Oh!  So viel Silberpapier! Wat für'n Aufwand! Ist ja tatsächlich alles aluisiert worden!  

Tantebrisco!? Bringste morgen die DVD mit?


----------



## Obotrit (5. April 2011)

ich hoffe ich komm heute pünktlich ausm Büro - sehn uns dann im Wald


----------



## Obotrit (5. April 2011)

... und es regnet und regnet und regnet.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## docma (5. April 2011)

Obotrit schrieb:


> ... und es regnet und regnet und regnet.



..muss sich doch auch lohnen


----------



## bulettenfisch (5. April 2011)

Jup, hat sich richtig gelohnt für mich.

Ich habe die ganze Zeit gehofft dass es nicht regnet, bin dann bei Tröppelwetter los und hatte weiterhin gehofft. Ich dachte, ich fahre Euch aus Wismar einfach entgegen, mit Rückenwind nach Bad Doberan - Super, zwei kleine Runden im Kellerswald, um dann zufrieden mit der Bahn wieder zurückzutingeln. Kaum raus aus Wismar kam schon etwas mehr herunter. Ich wollte mich aber nicht entmutigen lassen. Ach, dass wird schon gleich aufhören, hinter mir ist es doch schon wieder heller. Ich bin, weil ich erst kurz nach vier loskam, die 105 entlang, auf höhe Gamehl habe ich doch meine Regenjacke rausgeholt und weiter ging es. Jaa, auch mit dem Wetter. Schon einige Kilometer hinter mich gebracht, fühlte sich kurz vor Neubukow mein Hinterteil an, als nehme es gerade ein kaltes Sitzbad, meine Füße als wenn sie die Ostsee antesten. Tja so stand ich nun gedemütigt von meiner eigenen Wetternaivität am Straßenrand, wie ein plitsche-platsche nasser ausgesetzter Köter und überlegte, tue ich mir dass jetzt noch an oder nicht, aufwärmen geht ja nicht in Bad Doberan. Also gebrochenen Herzens zurück, jetzt mit ordentlichem Gegenwind und Regenpeitsche. Meine Hände und Füße habe ich bei der Ankunft zu Hause nicht mehr gespürt. War wie ein kleiner Winterausflug. Innerlich ist mir immernoch kalt. Aber ich werde nicht aufgeben und noch vor Sonntag wenigstens einmal im Kellerswald gewesen sein.

Gruß Sebastian, ich hoffe Euch erging es besser mit Regenklamotten.


----------



## MarNe (5. April 2011)

Besser gehts nicht! 

Christoph! ich dachte du...es war zwar etwas nass aber super schmutzig!
 Reibe mir gerade die letzten Sandkörner aus den Augen. 

Sebastian! Das ist ja ärgerlich, aber ich denke, die nächsten Tage werden besser, vielleicht klappt es dann.Für mich reicht es, mit dem Kellerswald. Man sieht sich dann am Sonntag! Für die Bratworscht und ein nettes Weizen werde ich alles geben! 

Bis denne!

PS: Und gleich kommt die Physiotherapeutin und maaaaaaaaassiert! Besser gehts wirklich nicht!


----------



## TigersClaw (5. April 2011)

Regenklamotten? Fehlanzeige! Dank Marlenes Wettervoraussage lies ich die Regenklamotten zuhause ... aber hat schon gepasst. Spass hats gemacht mal wieder richtig zu moddern. Prima war auch, ein neues Gesicht zu sehen, und eins was lange nicht mehr dabei war 

Der Sonntag kann kommen, ick freu mir drauf


----------



## Tantebrisco (5. April 2011)

Hatte ich das richtig verstanden, dass morgen ab 18 Uhr die Radhaus Runde die Rennstrecke abfährt?


----------



## TigersClaw (5. April 2011)

Hm, da müsste ich ja eigentlich morgen fast nochmal nach HRO


----------



## MarNe (5. April 2011)

Achso??? Na toll. Hm. Okay. Ja. Dann! Meinetwegen. 

Übrigens, die Massage war , na fast. Sie hat natürlich versucht die, vor allen den großen Muskel wieder weich zu bekommen. Das ist kein Zuckerschlecken, sach ich euch. Zum Abschluss gabs jeweils links und rechts solche kinesiologische Tapes. Mal sehen wie sich die Massage und die Tapes morgen beim radfahren auswirken. So, muss ins Bett. Gute Nacht! Und bis morgen! Freu mich den einen oder anderen von euch zu sehen! 

Marlene


----------



## MarNe (5. April 2011)

TigersClaw schrieb:


> Regenklamotten? Fehlanzeige! Dank Marlenes Wettervoraussage lies ich die Regenklamotten zuhause ...



Ich sagte doch ich nehm meine Regenjacke mit! Jahaa!


----------



## bulettenfisch (5. April 2011)

Ich würde es am Donnerstag nochmals probieren, sieht ja sonnig bis jetzt aus. Vielleicht findet sich da noch der Eine oder Andere. Morgen ist bei mir Ruhetag.

Gute Nacht und Grunz, das sich Eure Kräfte regenerieren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## taekis (6. April 2011)

Hey ihr alle,
danke noch mal für mitnehmen, war echt nett mit euch! Das Wetter war ne echte Offenbarung (glaub ich hab selten so gefrohren aufm Rad)... Wollte noch sagen, ich bring dann für Sonntag Fladenbrot und den ein oder anderen Aufstrich mit. Freu mich schon. Und bis dahin gibts bei mir nur noch gaaanz entspannt, immerhin sollen die Beine etwas Kraft zur Verfügung haben.
Lg und bis Sonntag

Ach ja, gut wärs für mich zu wissen für wie viele Leute ich was mitbringen soll, da ich ja als "Neue" die Gepflogenheiten noch nicht so kenn.
Marianne


----------



## MarNe (6. April 2011)

Ja genau, wie viele sind wir denn nun am Sonntag? 

Also 

1.Marianne
2.Marlene
3.Tantebrisco
4.TigersClaw
5.Obotrit?
6.bulettenfisch
?
?
?
?


----------



## pseikow (6. April 2011)

Hey, ich bin auch beim Race am Sonntag dabei. =)

Sehr schöne Idee mit Grillen danach. David und ich bringen Senf´n´More mit!

Hallo Marianne, willkommen hier.


----------



## TigersClaw (6. April 2011)

Wer bringt was mit? 

1. Marianne - Salat?
2. Marlene - Brot?
3. Tantebrisco - Grill + Kohle?
4. TigersClaw - Erdinger bleifrei
5. Obotrit?
6. bulettenfisch
7. Pseikow - Senf & Co?
8. Dave - Senf & Co?

Zitiert einfach meinen Beiträg, und ergänzt was ihr mitbringt. Dann bleibts übersichtlich. Ich hab schonmal mit Fragezeichen eingetragen was mir so in Erinnerung geblieben ist. Ändert es bei Fehlinfos einfach.


----------



## MarNe (6. April 2011)

1. Marianne - Brot
2. Marlene - Salat
3. Tantebrisco - Grill + Kohle?
4. TigersClaw - Erdinger bleifrei
5. Obotrit?
6. bulettenfisch
7. Pseikow - Senf & Co?
8. Dave - Senf & Co?


----------



## Tantebrisco (6. April 2011)

1. Marianne - Brot
2. Marlene - Salat
3. Tantebrisco - Grill + Kohle AUSRUFEZEICHEN!
4. TigersClaw - Erdinger bleifrei
5. Obotrit?
6. bulettenfisch
7. Pseikow - Senf & Co?
8. Dave - Senf & Co?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TigersClaw (6. April 2011)

1. Marianne - Brot
2. Marlene - Salat
3. Tantebrisco - Grill + Kohle AUSRUFEZEICHEN!
4. TigersClaw - Erdinger bleifrei
5. Obotrit?
6. bulettenfisch?
7. Pseikow - Senf & Co?
8. Dave - Senf & Co?

Ergänzung: das eigentliche Grillgut bringt jeder selbst mit, also Fleisch / Wurst ganz nach Belieben. Okay?

Brisco, Kohleanzünder micht vergessen 

Ich pack noch 4 Sitzgelegenheiten ein, mehr sind bei mir nicht vorhanden.


----------



## Cad2 (6. April 2011)

es werden wohl noch 2 zaskar's anwesend sein, ob wir zum grillen bleiben wissen wir noch nicht.


----------



## TigersClaw (6. April 2011)

Noch was: morgen letzte Kellerswald-Trainingsrunde? Treffpunkt 17 Uhr Mediamarkt Sievershagen? Ich habe besseres Wetter bestellt als wir gestern hatten 

Bulettenfisch, wann haste geplant zu uns zu stossen?


----------



## Tantebrisco (6. April 2011)

Morgen bin ich wohl dabei!


----------



## docma (6. April 2011)

SOO ...die Mittwochsrunde am Radhaus hat heute Inspektion gefahren und auch gleich noch einen Baum aus dem Weg geräumt.
Die Strecke wird die Gleiche wie auch letztes Jahr sein. Wenn ihr morgen also die offizielle Runde trainieren möchtet, dann schaut mal hier nach und prägt sie euch gut ein 
http://www.bikemap.net/route/891887

Wir sehen und dann hoffentlich am Sonntag.

P.S. suche noch eine Möglichkeit am So. mit nach DBR zu kommen. Knapp 20km Weg vor dem Rennen find ich nicht so prickelnd.

Greetz


----------



## MarNe (6. April 2011)

Bin morgen nicht dabei. Ab morgen wird nichts großes mehr gefahren. Vielleicht ein bisschen mit'n Outrigger auf der Warnow rumpaddeln, als Ausgleich. 

Übrigens, die Sache mit den Tapes ist top! Keine fast explodierenden Oberschenkel mehr! Keine Schwere und nix. Super Erfindung. 

Ich hoffe, ich schaffe das am Sonntag, bin schon ein bissl nervös. Immerhin habe ich vor einem Jahr angefangen und mich langsam herangetastet. Nicht das ich ängstlich bin, nur vorsichtig. Man kann ja nicht alles sofort beherrschen. Werde einfach Mein Rennen fahren, egal wie es für mich ausgeht. Wichtig ist der Spass an der Sache und den habe ich allemal. Riesen Spass. Egal wie viele Berge ich hochkrackseln muss , wie doll es regnet und stürmt  und wie dreckig man nach Hause kommt . Danach ist man einfach nur glücklich und zufrieden. Genau mein Ding.  Gute Nacht.

Marlene


----------



## taekis (7. April 2011)

Hey ihr Biker,
wollte noch fragen, ob einer von euch am Sonntag aus Rostock nach DBR fährt, und eventuell noch einen Platz in seinem Auto für mich hat? Ich kann auch mit dem Zug hinkommen, aber dann ist immer noch das Transportproblem für die Taschen und Grillsachen. Wenn also noch jemand eine Mitfahrerin gebrauchen kann wäre ich äußerst dankbar!
Lg und schön schonen bis zum Wochenende...
Marianne


----------



## Tantebrisco (7. April 2011)

Ich falle heute aus.

Keinen Nerv, sollte sich was ändern stehe ich um 5 in Sievershagen...


----------



## TigersClaw (7. April 2011)

Tantebrisco schrieb:


> Ich falle heute aus.
> 
> Keinen Nerv, sollte sich was ändern stehe ich um 5 in Sievershagen...



Bei mir genau das Gleiche.


----------



## MarNe (7. April 2011)

So wie bei Alex und Marianne bräuchte mein Tomatensalat und auch Molli eine Mitfahrgelegenheit. Achso. Für mich ja auch. 

Aber vielleicht hab ich dafür schon jemanden. Ist aber noch nicht 100%ig.

Marlene


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bulettenfisch (7. April 2011)

Hallo,

bei mir ist heute nicht so richtig was los gewesen. Gestern habe ich den ganzen Tag kraftlos im Bett gelegen. Nachdem ich Dienstag den Regenritt hatte, ist zur Mitternachtstunde der Geist in meine Gedärme eingekehrt. Was auch immer schief lief mit meinem Immunsystem, es hat mich gestern nur im Bett und auf die Toilette gelassen. Heute habe ich schon etwas Kraft tanken können und hoffe dass ich bis Sonntag wieder fit bin. Ich will mir das Rennen nicht entgehen lassen. Ich hoffe durch den Tag gestern musste ich nicht zu viele Reserven einbüßen. Morgen mache ich einen entspannten Ritt und eine kleine Laufrunde, dass muss dann bis Sonntag reichen.

Grillen, ja bin ich gerne dabei. Ich könnte etwas Pastete mitbringen fürs Brot oder Fleisch. Ich bin ja von der Vegiefront, da kommt nicht viel fleischunterstützendes hinzu.


----------



## Tantebrisco (7. April 2011)

Mein Bus fällt leider raus- ich fahre meinen Bruder, Mum, Dad und die dazugehörigen Renner nach Doberan...



Hat jemand eine R1 zu liegen? Ich bräuchte dringenst 2 Schrauben, um die sich der Bremshebel bewegt


----------



## TigersClaw (7. April 2011)

Ich kann notfalls auch 2 Leute aus Rostock abholen, es passen trotzdem 3 Bikes ins Auto. Aber es müssten Vorderräder und Sattelstützen raus.


----------



## docma (7. April 2011)

TigersClaw schrieb:


> Ich kann notfalls auch 2 Leute aus Rostock abholen, es passen trotzdem 3 Bikes ins Auto. Aber es müssten Vorderräder und Sattelstützen raus.



Steht denn dann jemand am Straßenrand mit 3 Vorderrädern und Sattelstangen? 

Also Platz habe ich auch noch nicht gefunden. Wenn also was geht einfach sagen. Marlene, ginge der Caddy? *überlegung* Kannst dich ja mal melden.

@tante: machst du gleich nen Familienausflug am So.? 

Bin mal gespannt (und morgen erst wieder ab 18 Uhr erreichbar)

Grüße
Alex


----------



## MarNe (8. April 2011)

Alex, haste Paul mal gefragt? Ansonsten haben Marianne und du ja bei TigersClaw Platz.

Unser Caddy ist das WE schon anderweitig unterwegs. Sonst hätte ich ja was 100%iges. Da wären einige Räder reingegangen...nunja.


----------



## Obotrit (8. April 2011)

Ich werde am Rennen nicht teilnehmen. Hab im Knie Probleme bekommen. Werde aber natürlich vor Ort sein.
Ich könnte noch ein paar Pappteller mitbringen, oder wollen wir vom Grill essen?
Also Teller/Besteck und Dosencola!


----------



## Cad2 (8. April 2011)

bin beim rennen auch nicht dabei. Muss arbeiten  dann muss das neue bike später getestet werden


----------



## docma (8. April 2011)

schon 2 ausfälle? schade

ich setze bei mder MFG mal auf marianne und tiger ...wenn die nichts dagegen haben
...denke, Paul wird schon sehr früh da sein 

Ich frag ihn nachher mal 

bis spädder


edit:
sagt mal, seid ihr alle gestern Mittag eingeschlafen?
hier regt sich ja gar nichts mehr


----------



## Obotrit (9. April 2011)

Wir sehen uns trotzdem morgen und ich werde dann noch alloholfreie Getränke mitbringen, sowie Teller und Besteck. Bis denne.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MarNe (9. April 2011)

feinfeinfein!  Einen schönen Samstag!!!

Bis morgen!


----------



## bulettenfisch (9. April 2011)

Moin moin,

ich werde beim Picknick nicht dabei sein. Ich bin auf einen Kollegen angewiesen der mich nach DBR mitnimmt, ich weiß daher nicht wieviel Zeit er eingeplant hat, da seine Frau auch noch dabei ist.

Für mich ist dann morgen Premiere auf der Strecke. War jetzt nicht mehr die Route testen, habe mich lieber noch gepflegt.


----------



## Obotrit (9. April 2011)

du hast dich also noch hübsch gemacht


----------



## Tantebrisco (9. April 2011)

Radel gepackt, Helm, Schuhe und was Mensch so braucht gepackt.


Bis morgen!!


----------



## zarea (9. April 2011)

Ich wünsche Euch morgen viel Erfolg.


----------



## Cad2 (10. April 2011)

von mir auch viel spass und glück das ihr ohne pannen durch kommt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## docma (10. April 2011)

so dann ...bis gleich 


edit:
aye - war das schön


----------



## MarNe (10. April 2011)

Hach ja, scheen war's!  Zum Glück gab es jemanden der anstandslos seinen Grill und sogar Grillkohle zur verfügung stellte. Schöner Ausklang somit gesichert. 

Ich bin zufrieden. Nächstes Jahr bin ich wieder dabei und in einer besseren konditionellen Verfassung. 

Chillige Grüße

Marlene


----------



## TigersClaw (10. April 2011)

Schön wars, das stimmt. Zufrieden bin ich nicht, nicht mit meiner Leistung, und schon garnicht durch die miese Organisation. Ich habe extra vor dem Rennen nachgefragt, wieviel Runde gefahren werden sollen, es wurde mir 5 genannt. Und was war? Die ersten drei sind 7 Runde gefahren, und die meissten danach 6. Ich habe mit 5 Runde gerechnet und in der 5. Runde nochmal alles rausgeholt. Das Ergebniss davon war, das in der 6. Runde bei mir garnix mehr ging, und ich 2 Plätze verloren habe.

Die Ergebnisse sind übrigens bereits online: 

http://www.herzog-sport.de/dok_erg/20110410mtb_115_erg.pdf


----------



## aegluke (10. April 2011)

TigersClaw schrieb:


> Schön wars, das stimmt. Zufrieden bin ich nicht, nicht mit meiner Leistung, und schon garnicht durch die miese Organisation. Ich habe extra vor dem Rennen nachgefragt, wieviel Runde gefahren werden sollen, es wurde mir 5 genannt. Und was war? Die ersten drei sind 7 Runde gefahren, und die meissten danach 6. Ich habe mit 5 Runde gerechnet und in der 5. Runde nochmal alles rausgeholt. Das Ergebniss davon war, das in der 6. Runde bei mir garnix mehr ging, und ich 2 Plätze verloren habe.
> 
> Die Ergebnisse sind übrigens bereits online:
> 
> http://www.herzog-sport.de/dok_erg/20110410mtb_115_erg.pdf



Wen hast Du denn gefragt? Und ging es um die Plätze 1-3, wo Du durch die falsche Rundenangabe Probleme bekommen hast?

Grüße vom Feldvonhintenzusammenhalter der Elite


----------



## stubenhocker (10. April 2011)

Also ich wÃ¤re auch voll sauer, wenn ich durch solch miese Organisation 2 PlÃ¤tze verlieren und damit vom Sponsor 2,4 Mio. â¬ weniger bekommen wÃ¼rde! Das war doch der Worldcup, oder !?


----------



## TigersClaw (10. April 2011)

Es geht ums Prinzip. Wenn mich die Platzierung nicht interessiert, fahr ich ne Tour. Das heute war ein Rennen, oder hab ich was verpasst?


----------



## stubenhocker (10. April 2011)

Platz 13 statt 11 in der Hobbyklasse, aber es liest sich wie (D)ein Karriere-Ende.


----------



## TigersClaw (10. April 2011)

Lies bitte mal richtig. Platz 13 statt 11


----------



## stubenhocker (10. April 2011)

bin in der Zeile verrutscht


----------



## aegluke (10. April 2011)

Aber wen hast Du gefragt? Einen WA? Alle anderen Informationsquellen sind da nicht zuverlässig.
Ok, es passieren immer mal Fehler. Ich habe in Güstrow auch schon gesprintet und das Rennen beendet, weil ich eine Runde vorher eine Glocke gehört habe. Das ist ärgerlich - und ich war auch blau und habe zwei Leute vorbeifahren lassen - als ich schon am Rand stand und mit den Zuschauern gequatscht habe. 
Damit ist die Organisation aber noch nicht mies. Hinter so einem Rennen steht eine Menge Arbeit und bei der aktuellen Struktur in MV wird es wohl dieses Jahr auch nur noch drei MTB-Rennen geben. Ich freue mich über jeden, der sich beteiligt und lade hiermit die schimpfenden gerne ein, es besser zu machen. Wir können auch gerne ein offizielles Rennen machen. Ich würde dann auf einen Start verzichten und mich als Kampfrichter (ohne Tagegeld und Fahrtkosten) mit Lizenz einbringen. Voraussetzung wäre aber, dass einer der ständig nörgelnden die Orga und das ganze Antragszeugs übernimmt.

Unzufrieden bin ich auch mit meinem -1 im Ergebnis, obwohl mich niemand überrundet hat und der Führende 4min nach mir ins Ziel kam, nachdem ich herausgenommen wurde. Also noch keine Überrundung erfolgt war und auch nicht in Reichweite war. Aber trotzdem war das Schmerz pro Euro-Verhältnis ziemlich gut.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TigersClaw (10. April 2011)

Ich habe die beiden an der Anmeldung gefragt, und hinterher den der aufgeschrieben hat. Wen hätte ich noch fragen sollen?


----------



## aegluke (10. April 2011)

Ok, Tip für's nächste Mal aus der Erfahrung: Nur die K(r)ampfrichter können einem da zuverlässige Infos geben. Man bekommt zwar in 95% der Fälle die Antwort: "Wie in der Ausschreibung und die liegt an der Anmeldung". Die anderen 5% rechtfertigen aber so eine Nachfrage.


----------



## TigersClaw (10. April 2011)

Ok danke. Wo sollen eigentlich die anderen beiden Rennen in MV sein?


----------



## MarNe (10. April 2011)

Wüsste auch gerne woher das mit den 5 Runden kommt. Habe dazu nichts gefunden. Ärgerlich ist aber allemal, wenn man sich darauf eingestellt hat, zumal es auch noch heute auf deine Nachfrage hin bestättigt wurde. Wer auch immer das abgesegnet hat. Hm. 

Also für mich war es ein privater Erfolg da ich mit dieser Zeit nie und nimmer gerechnet habe. Nur sechs Minuten Abstand zum ersten Platz. Habe damit gerechnet mindestens 20 min länger unterwegs zu sein. Oder länger. Hab da wohl nen ordentlichen Konditionsschub bekommen. Da geht doch noch was nächstes Jahr!  Und nicht einmal abgestiegen. Wobei ich Anstiege hasse. Aber Zähne zusammengebissen und ab der dritten Runde volle Pulle gefahren. Nunja, Marianne hab ich nicht mehr gesehen, nach der zweiten Runde. Ach was soll's! War mein erstes Rennen. Ich bin zufrieden mit mir und meinem Rad.


----------



## aegluke (10. April 2011)

Malchin (wie jedes Jahr) und laut Terminliste macht auch der MFT in Parchim was.


----------



## TigersClaw (10. April 2011)

In Gü geht evtl. auch noch was, hab heute vor dem Rennen mit Ahrens gesprochen.


----------



## docma (10. April 2011)

Platz 15 von 21 + 4 Ausfälle ...und ich dachte, ich wäre Vorletzter 
..da bin ich ja positiv überrascht. 

Tiger - wir haben vorher auch gefragt und bestätigt, was wir fast schon wussten:
Gefahren werden 7 Runden, wenn der erste (Hobby)Fahrer im Ziel ist werden alle abgefangen ...also kam ich auf 6 Runden.
Ist echt schade, dass du fehlinformiert warst.

Und David - hätte dich echt noch kriegen müssen/können 

Was war mit dir los Tante? Haben dich vermisst beim Grillen.


so - ich werd heute zufrieden ins Bett fallen 

Grüße!


----------



## Tantebrisco (11. April 2011)

Wir waren so schnell und ohne Verabschiedung weg, weil mein Bruder unerwartet Stress mit seiner Krankheit hatte- was nicht abzusehen!
Sorry...

Nachdem ich eine Nacht drüber geschlafen habe will auch ich mein Resümee ziehen:

Nächstes Jahr bin ich auf garkeinen Fall dabei.
Eine derartig schlechte Organisation werde ich nicht mehr unterstützen.

Angefangen bei der Ansage, welche Distanz denn zu fahren sei. Drei Leute der Orga wurden von mir gefragt- 3 verschiedene Antworten kamen.
Und es wurde trotzdem ganz anders gewertet...
Wie es schlussendlich gemacht wurde, entspricht sogar dem Regelwerk!
Eine verlässliche Info im vorhinein hätte viel Verwirrung und Aufregung verhindert.

Punkt zwei, welcher mir unheimlich sauer aufgestoßen ist.
Verweigerung des Starts durch den "Rennleiter" wenn die Barends nicht abgebaut werden.
Nach Studium des Regelwerks (sowohl BDR, als auch UCI) konnte ich keine Passage finden, die Barends ausschließt. Lediglich offene Lenkerenden und spitze Anbauteile sind verboten...
Ein Anruf eben beim Bundesverband brachte zutage (sinngemäß): "...normale Barends verboten? Ne niemals, da muss der Herr das Regelwerk etwas fehlinterpretiert haben. Tut mir Leid für sie. Sabine Spitz hat damit Olympia gewonnen..."

Was mich auch wahnsinnig aufregte: Die Herren im Start/Zielbereich welche die Rundenzählungen übernommen hatten waren gänzlich überfordert. Startnummer 33 hat 2 Runden von mir (32) gutgeschrieben bekommen, wonach ich nur 4 Runden gedreht hätte.
Nach 5 Minuten Diskussion konnte das dann glücklicherweise geklärt werden.

Die Startnummern am Lenker, die laut BDR bei JEDEM Rennen vorgeschrieben sind hätten das verhindern können. Bei 10 Euro Startgebühr plus 5 Euro Kaution, hätte das nicht am finanziellen bzw Materialaufwand scheitern sollen...

Die Aktion mit dem Kandidaten, der beschissen haben soll wäre unmöglich gewesen, hätte man Streckenposten platziert gehabt.


Waren im Rennen der Herren laut Ausschreibung nicht ausschließlich MTB zugelassen? Wie kann man dann Crossräder auf die Strecke lassen?
Nicht, dass ich mich an Crossrädern störe- aber wo bleibt die Konsequenz?


Abgesehen von meinen "Meckereien"- Großes Lob und ein Dankeschön an die anderen Rennfahrer! Ich wurde nicht einmal Kampflinie überholt, nach dem Platzmachen wurde sich IMMER bedankt.
So läuft das nicht immer


Dass ich nicht weiter nach vorne gefahren bin ist allerdings nicht die Orga schuld, sondern ich selber. Wer im Rennen stürzt und Trainingsrückstand hat kann keine guten Zeiten fahren...


----------



## skinny63 (11. April 2011)

Tantebrisco schrieb:


> ....
> Abgesehen von meinen "Meckereien"- Großes Lob und ein Dankeschön an die anderen Rennfahrer! Ich wurde nicht einmal Kampflinie überholt, nach dem Platzmachen wurde sich IMMER bedankt.
> So läuft das nicht immer



schöne Zusammenfassung und das Ganze mal etwas objektiviert....

damit sind die zynischen, lakonischen ... oder einfach nur witzig gemeinten Kommentare aus vorigen Beiträgen relativiert 

Hauptsache, alle gesund und ihr hattet ne Menge Spass beim anschließenden Grillen... nach der "Tour mit Zeitnahme"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MarNe (11. April 2011)

Scheint ja einiges im Argen zu liegen. Die Sache mit den Startnummern hat mich auch gewundert, zumal letztes Jahr diese vorne am Lenker angebracht waren. Okay. Streckenposten habe ich auch vermisst aber mal ehrlich, warum ist es nötig im Bereich Hobbyrennen so zu be*******n? Wie blöd ist das denn! Nicht nur das es unfair ist, auch macht sich dieser Teilnehmer so zu einer unsportlichen Nudel da er ein ordentliches Teilstück ausgelassen hat, glaube ich. 

Das mit deinem plötzlichen verschwinden sei somit geklärt, haben uns halt sehr gewundert.


----------



## Obotrit (11. April 2011)

Da muss ich dir Recht geben. Ich habe die Sache nun von außen betrachtet und mir sind die Dinge zu der völlig überforderten Rennleitung (Nummern und Runden und Renndistanz) ebenfalls sauer aufgestoßen. Die Sache mit den Barends hab ich auch bei einem anderen Fahrer mitbekommen und hatte mich sehr gewundert, zumal ein Crosslenker immer wieder Runde für Runde drehte. 
Für 10 Euro Startgeld kann man schon etwas mehr Professionalität für ein Rennen erwarten. Immerhin ist es nicht das erste Rennen was auf die Beine gestellt wurde.
Ich denke mal das im nächsten Jahr wegen eingiger Differenzen einige Fahrer nicht mehr kommen werden.
Der Grillnachmittag danach war jedoch Spitze.


----------



## Xaser87 (11. April 2011)

Ui Platz 21 von moment lass mich schauen 21 Fahrern 

Hät ich mich nicht verfahren und somit eine Runde doppelt gedreht wäre ich gespannt gewesen welchen Platz ich dann gemacht hätte.

Alles in allem hats aber Spass gemacht


----------



## Vegeta2205 (11. April 2011)

...hauptsache ihr seit alle wieder gesund zu Hause eingetrudelt

wann gibt es denn aml wieder ne lange Tour?

mfg


----------



## TigersClaw (11. April 2011)

In 2 oder 3 Wochen, Wohld Kühlung Bastorf und retour


----------



## Vegeta2205 (11. April 2011)

...gut dann werde ich mal die Sache beobachten und hoffen das ich dann auch mal frei habe

mfg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Obotrit (11. April 2011)

TigersClaw schrieb:


> In 2 oder 3 Wochen, Wohld Kühlung Bastorf und retour


genau, 30.April oder 1. Mai - das WE würde auch bei mir passen


----------



## TigersClaw (11. April 2011)

Wir tendieren zum 29., also Karfreitag.


----------



## skinny63 (11. April 2011)

TigersClaw schrieb:


> Wir tendieren zum 29., also Karfreitag.



ähm, der Tiger meint sicher den 22. April


----------



## TigersClaw (11. April 2011)

Aähm, ups, natürlich den 22. meinte ich.

Am 30. ist übrigens Anradeln in Güstrow, knapp über 50km, tendenziell eher Lullertempo, dafür viel Sightseeing. Ich bin auf jeden Fall dabei. Vielleicht hat noch jemand Lust.


----------



## MarNe (11. April 2011)

Am 22. also Wohld, Kühlung, Bastorf und retour. Richtig? Das passt in meinen Plan.


----------



## TigersClaw (11. April 2011)

Rrrrrrichtich 

Genaue Details folgen kommende Woche.


----------



## MarNe (11. April 2011)

Achso!  Die Fotos sind online.

http://www.foto-eye.de/index.php?option=com_g2bridge&view=gallery&Itemid=22&g2_itemId=92416


----------



## Tantebrisco (11. April 2011)

Oh man- Chronik eines Sturzes in der Schlammrille.

Der Gute Mann hat glatt jeden einzelnen Step meines ersten Abfluges dokumentiert...


----------



## MarNe (11. April 2011)

Tantebrisco schrieb:


> Oh man- Chronik eines Sturzes in der Schlammrille.
> 
> Der Gute Mann hat glatt jeden einzelnen Step meines ersten Abfluges dokumentiert...



 

sehr eindrucksvoll!


----------



## Tantebrisco (11. April 2011)

Das war aber auch tief- zack Vorderrad bis zur Nabe weg;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TigersClaw (11. April 2011)

Sachmal, wollen wir zusammenlegen und eine Flatrate fürn Download kaufen? Ich hätte schon gerne paar Fotos in guter Auflösung, aber nicht für 25,- Euro.


----------



## Tantebrisco (11. April 2011)

5 Euro von mir in den Topf!


----------



## TigersClaw (11. April 2011)

Von mir auch. Fehlen noch 3 Leute.

Ich würde dann eine eMail-Adresse einrichten, und das Passwort bekommt jeder zahlende per PN von mir.


----------



## donald20 (11. April 2011)

MarNe schrieb:


> Achso!  Die Fotos sind online.
> 
> http://www.foto-eye.de/index.php?option=com_g2bridge&view=gallery&Itemid=22&g2_itemId=92416



Zur Ergänzung meine Bilder:
https://picasaweb.google.com/SPauleweit/MTBRennenKellersWald2011?feat=directlink

Ich hoffe ich hab alle erwischt...
Um Platz zu sparen, hab ich die alle etwas verkleinert. Wenn ein einzelnes Bild in 12MP gebraucht wird, bitte eine PM schreiben 

Ob ich am 22.April mit kann, weiß ich auch noch nicht, meine Hinterradbremse macht heftige Probleme. Ich beobachte das hier aber mal.

Und schön wars am Sonntag!

viele Grüße,
Stefan


----------



## TigersClaw (11. April 2011)

Ich bin nicht mit drauf. Schäm Dich 

Welche Probleme macht Deine Bremse?


----------



## MarNe (11. April 2011)

TigersClaw schrieb:


> Sachmal, wollen wir zusammenlegen und eine Flatrate fürn Download kaufen? Ich hätte schon gerne paar Fotos in guter Auflösung, aber nicht für 25,- Euro.



5 uro von mir, auch wenn nicht viele Fotos von mir sind, dass macht es aber leichter sich zu entscheiden!  Vielleicht hätte ich mich etwas bunter einkleiden sollen. Oder meine Fahrweise war zu unspektakulär. kchkchkch...  Nächstes Jahr.


----------



## MarNe (11. April 2011)

donald20 schrieb:


> Zur Ergänzung meine Bilder:
> 
> 
> Ich hoffe ich hab alle erwischt...






TigersClaw schrieb:


> Ich bin nicht mit drauf. Schäm Dich



Ohoh!


----------



## donald20 (11. April 2011)

TigersClaw schrieb:


> Ich bin nicht mit drauf. Schäm Dich
> 
> Welche Probleme macht Deine Bremse?



Das kann ich mir nur mit einer zu kurzen Belichtungszeit für deinen Speed erklären. 

Die Bremse hat regelmäßig Luft, ich muss alle 150km entlüften. Ich schätze das irgendeine Dichtung nicht in Ordnung ist. Außerdem (oder gerade deswegen?) geht ein Kolben nicht voll rein. Ich kämpfe noch mit mir ob ich das Teil wegen Garantie einschicke, was sicherlich 10 Tage ohne Rad bedeutet, oder kurzen Prozess mache und Geld investiere bei einem lokalen Händler. Ich werd das jetzt mal überschlafen 

viele Grüße,
Stefan


----------



## docma (11. April 2011)

Fotos ...oje ...ich nenne mich ab jetzt Bomber 
mein Rad hat zwar minimum-Rahmengröße für mich aber ich finde, das sieht recht klein aus unter mir *lach*
verdammte axt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MarNe (11. April 2011)

donald20 schrieb:


> Das kann ich mir nur mit einer zu kurzen Belichtungszeit für deinen Speed erklären.



NATÜRLICH!!!! Das denke ich auch....


----------



## aegluke (11. April 2011)

Tantebrisco schrieb:


> Nachdem ich eine Nacht drüber geschlafen habe will auch ich mein Resümee ziehen:
> 
> Nächstes Jahr bin ich auf garkeinen Fall dabei.
> Eine derartig schlechte Organisation werde ich nicht mehr unterstützen.



Mein Angebot steht.


----------



## Xaser87 (12. April 2011)

von mir auch 5 fehlt noch einer oder hab ich mich verzählt?


----------



## MarNe (12. April 2011)

Xaser87 schrieb:


> von mir auch 5 fehlt noch einer oder hab ich mich verzählt?



Nix verzählt - einer geht noch! Dann sind's fümwä!


----------



## TigersClaw (12. April 2011)

MarNe schrieb:


> Nix verzählt - einer geht noch! Dann sind's fümwä!



Korrägd


----------



## pseikow (12. April 2011)

Bin dabei. 5 Euro auch von mir.

War wirklich schön am Sonntag. =] 
Ich hatte keine Probleme, hatte nur vergessen, dass statt 5 Runden 7 gefahren werden und mich etwas verausgabt in der 5. - Aber was soll der Geiz mit der Kraft?

Alles aufgezeichnet mit der HelmCam und unterwegs mit Lemur gespielt.
Einmal hingefallen. Zehnter Platz. Klingt gut. =)
Das Grillen danach war auch superChillig. Der Grill steht jetzt gereinigt beim RadHaus. Vielen Dank nochmal. =)

Ein Messer habe ich noch, ich glaube von Marianne.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MarNe (12. April 2011)

pseikow schrieb:


> Bin dabei. 5 Euro auch von mir.
> 
> Der Grill steht jetzt gereinigt beim RadHaus. Vielen Dank nochmal. =)
> 
> Ein Messer habe ich noch, ich glaube von Marianne.



Jetzt ist die Hand voll! 
Und der Grill ist auch schon in Rostock! ManManMan!!!
Und das Messer gehört zu Marianne, janz jenau!

Und Norman! Was dir dein Lemur ist, ist mir dat Tuffte. Frag mich nicht was es darstellen soll, es ist einfach knuffig. Daher habe ich es auch adoptiert. So.


----------



## taekis (12. April 2011)

hey ihr, ist es zu spät mich auch noch zu beteiligen?
würde auch gern das ein oder andere Foto haben...


----------



## taekis (12. April 2011)

ach so, stimmt, messer ist von mir. wir können ja sehen wanns das nächste mal raus geht. aber bei dem wetter morgen werde ich nicht dabei sein, ist mir für dauerregen echt noch zu kalt...


----------



## TigersClaw (12. April 2011)

Also 6 Leute, macht 4,10 für jeden, den Rest übernehm ich 

Schickt mir mal alle per PN eure eMail-Adressen, ich schick euch alles Weitere.


----------



## taekis (12. April 2011)

ist am samstag eigentlich auch wieder ne tour geplant? sieht ja wettertechnisch besser aus als morgen...


----------



## TigersClaw (12. April 2011)

Es sind Freitag bis Sonntag Touren geplant. Freitag Bad Harzburg irgendwo hoch, Samstag und Sonntag Techniktraining mit den Jungs von Trailtech, ebenfalls ab Bad Harzburg


----------



## pseikow (12. April 2011)

Ich fahre hier hin: http://www.mtb-bad-harzburg.de/ =]


----------



## MagicDave (12. April 2011)

ich will diesen teppich nicht kaufen.

Also für die Fotos möchte ich auch mit dazulegen.

Viele Grüße
David


----------



## bulettenfisch (12. April 2011)

Hallo an Alle,

ich investiere gerne mit in die Fotos (bitte PN wo dass Geld hin soll). Gut zu wissen, dass ich nicht der einzige wahr, der einen Halt in der Matschrille verursacht hat und dass auch noch dokumentiert wurde. Ansonsten war ich um so einiges kraftloser am Sonntag. Die anderthalbtage im Bett haben mich schon in der Erkundungsrunde gleich den Rücken spüren lassen und den Pudding namens Körper. Das hat mich beim Rennen und im nachhinein ganz schön gewurmt, dass ich nicht wirklich fit wahr. Aber darüber will ich nicht weiter klagen (den Frust musste ich mir gleich am nächsten Morgen herausfahren). Der Tag wahr trotzdem Spitze, super Sonne, ich habe gelernt was MtB fahren bedeutet, das wahr ja Premiere mit dem Schalter im Wald rumzumachen, wo die Übersetzung bei jeder Runde immer kleiner wurde. Schade das die siebte Runde nicht mehr durchgefahren werden konnte, ich kann mir vorstellen, dass sich bei den hinteren Plätzen noch viel hätte verändern können. Gratulation an Marlene, aber war ja nicht allzu schwer, vielleicht gibt es ja mehr Konkurrenz im nächsten Jahr.
Und wenn es doch noch ein, zwei Rennen in der Nähe geben soll, komme ich vielleicht nochmal mit an den Start, ich habe am Sonntag schon ein wenig Blut geleckt. Vielleicht kann mir dann aber einer eine 1 Zöller Federgabel leihen, muss gar nicht so hoch aufbauen, 8 cm reichen mir da schon, hähä. Nee, ist nurn Scherz, aber für die Zukunft auf huckeligen Parcours anzustreben. Na jetzt gehen erstmal andere Dinge bei mir vor, werden uns spätestens im Juli mal im Wohld sehen oder sonst wo.

Liebe Grüße, Sebastian


----------



## TigersClaw (12. April 2011)

Also 8 Leute.

Wie gesagt, schickt mir bitte alle per PN eure eMail-Adressen. Ich mach dann ne Rundmail.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MarNe (12. April 2011)

bulettenfisch schrieb:


> Gratulation an Marlene, aber war ja nicht allzu schwer, vielleicht gibt es ja mehr Konkurrenz im nächsten Jahr.



Danke schön.  Glückwunsch auch für dich, bist ja auch weit vorne plaziert. Sehr schön! 

Aber! Wat heißt hier "...war ja nicht allzu schwer..." hey!  Ich wollte trotzdem eine tolle Zeit fahren! Und das habe ich für mich auch gemacht und das war urst schwäääääär! Man doooo! Hätte ja auch einen Gang runterschalten können, denn der dritte Platz war mir eh gewiss...leider, irgendwie. Nach meinen bisherigen Geländeerfahrungen habe ich das nicht erwartet. Um so schöner, dass ich alle 4 Runden mit einem Durchschnitt von 15min gefahren bin. Nie und nimmer hätte ich das gedacht!  Bitte ja! Das gibt mindestens 'nen Kniefall! Also!


----------



## bulettenfisch (12. April 2011)

Aua, jetzt habe ich Schürfwunden.
Sorry, ich wollte nicht so forsch daherkommen, ich wollte nicht relativieren. Wir alle haben ganz schön pusten müssen, 25, 30 oder 35km im Schnellgang durchs Gelände ist nie leicht. Daher nochmal großen Respekt an alle Teilhaber.


----------



## MarNe (12. April 2011)

Hab es auch nicht als "forsch" aufgenommen , bissl Spass muss sein nääää! Denke mal, dass alle viel Freude am Sonntag hatten. Freue mich auf die Fotos!


----------



## TigersClaw (13. April 2011)

Das mit den Fotos wird leider nichts, die Flatrate ist personengebunden, das heisst ich kann nur die Fotos runterladen auf denen ich zu sehen bin. Ich finde das für den Preis ziemlich frech, zumal ich mich nicht erinnern kann, irgendwo mein Einverständniss für die Veröffentlichung gegeben zu haben.


----------



## aegluke (13. April 2011)

TigersClaw schrieb:


> Das mit den Fotos wird leider nichts, die Flatrate ist personengebunden, das heisst ich kann nur die Fotos runterladen auf denen ich zu sehen bin. Ich finde das für den Preis ziemlich frech, zumal ich mich nicht erinnern kann, irgendwo mein Einverständniss für die Veröffentlichung gegeben zu haben.



Eine Veranstaltung im öffentlichen Raum und öffentliches Interesse - damit tritt das Interesse an der Berichterstattung hinter das Recht am eigenen Bild.


----------



## pseikow (13. April 2011)

Bei der Anmeldung stand außerdem noch, dass Du alle Rechte abtrittst, falls Fotos von Dir entstehen. Wie bei fast jedem Race. 
Schade. 
Naja, mein Filmchen wird kostenlos für alle. =)
Stay tuned.





PS: Die Flat gilt wohl auch für die noch folgenden Aufnahmen des gesamten Jahres. Das ist dann schon ok vom Preis.


----------



## TigersClaw (13. April 2011)

Ich finde den Preis überzogen, dafür das ich mir von diesem Rennen maximal 10 Fotos ziehen darf. Wer weiss ob ich überhaupt nochmal abgelichtet werde.

Wie auch immer, das Wetter ist sch... heute, also Bike-Pause bis Freitag, und dann Haaaaaaaaaarz


----------



## taekis (13. April 2011)

Hey ihr Biker,
mit Touren am Wochenende meinte ich was, dass eher hier in der Nähe stattfindet. Manche von uns können leider nicht mal so einfach in den Harz fahren... Wenn also abgesehen von mir noch der ein oder andere hier oben bleibt und auch vor hat die Beine etwas zu strecken, dann meldet euch. Wetter soll ja super werden.


----------



## taekis (13. April 2011)

Ach so, und danke noch mal an Donald für die Bilder!!! da es ja so aussieht, als würden dass die Einzigen bleiben, ist es doppelt gut, dass du welche gemacht hast!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Vegeta2205 (13. April 2011)

hi taekis,

gibts ne lange Tour? dann würd ich vielleicht auch mal kommen (sonst lohnt es leider nicht von Usedom,sorry)

mfg


----------



## MarNe (13. April 2011)

taekis schrieb:


> Ach so, und danke noch mal an Donald für die Bilder!!! da es ja so aussieht, als würden dass die Einzigen bleiben, ist es doppelt gut, dass du welche gemacht hast!



Ja, dem schließe ich mich an. Finde die sogar besser, als die von mir bei foto-eye. Davon würde ich gerne welche ham wolln.  Obwohl ich wohl auch eins vom anderen nehme, die vom Start. Sonst glaubt mir keiner das das beim Rennen war, so allein wie manch einer von den Frauen auf der Strecke fuhr!  Blöd, dass die Startnummern auf dem Rücken befestigt werden mussten. Für nächstes Jahr brauch ich auch so ein buntbedrucktes Trikot. Echt ma, sieht ja wie ein Sonntagsausflügler aus, so ganz ohne... Hmm...


----------



## donald20 (13. April 2011)

Hi taekis,


taekis schrieb:


> Hey ihr Biker,
> mit Touren am Wochenende meinte ich was, dass eher hier in der Nähe stattfindet. Manche von uns können leider nicht mal so einfach in den Harz fahren... Wenn also abgesehen von mir noch der ein oder andere hier oben bleibt und auch vor hat die Beine etwas zu strecken, dann meldet euch. Wetter soll ja super werden.



ich hab einen Totalausfall... Bremse wird morgen eingeschickt, Fahrer liegt mit Fieber flach. Am Wochenende gibts auch noch das: www.warnowtour.com/
Kann man bestimmt als GA1 verbuchen  (und ab und zu mit Freunden auf Damen- und Citybikes fahren macht ja auch Spaß.)



taekis schrieb:


> Ach so, und danke noch mal an Donald für die Bilder!!! da es ja so aussieht, als würden dass die Einzigen bleiben, ist es doppelt gut, dass du welche gemacht hast!



Gern geschehen!

viele Grüße,
Stefan


----------



## taekis (13. April 2011)

Vegeta2205 schrieb:


> hi taekis,
> 
> gibts ne lange Tour? dann würd ich vielleicht auch mal kommen (sonst lohnt es leider nicht von Usedom,sorry)
> 
> mfg



also ich bin auch für lange touren offen, aber kenn mich hier noch nicht gut genug aus, dass ich selbst eine vorschlagen würde...


----------



## MarNe (13. April 2011)

Wüsste da eine, bin aber nur einmal dort langgefahren, weiß daher nicht ob ich die wieder komplett zusammenbekomme. Aber ich fand die schön. Ist Richtung Schnattermann, dann durch die Rostocker Heide, rüber nach Markgrafenheide, bissl Graal Müritz...und so. Ist technisch nicht so wahnsinnig anspruchsvoll, aber schon interessant.

Aber schaut selbst, kann man sicher noch erweitern, die Tour: http://www.bikemap.net/route/882654#lat=54.14112&lng=12.20718&zoom=11&type=1


----------



## pseikow (13. April 2011)

Wer will, schickt mir mal seine Handy Nr. per PM.

Ich erstelle eine Kontakt Liste der MTB´ler in und um Rostock. 
Die Liste wird dann hier mit den ForumUsern geteilt.
Falls das nächste mal der Grill fehlt oder jemand zu spät zu ner Tour kommt, sollte es einfacher zu lösen sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Vegeta2205 (13. April 2011)

hi MarNe,

die Runde sieht ja ganz gut aus ich  muß halt nur zum Schluß meine Auto wieder finden und ne Streckenlänge von ca. 80km wären schön mit ner Einkehr irgenwo vielleicht...

Samstag oder Sonntag egal

mfg


----------



## Cad2 (13. April 2011)

fährt einer die warnow tour mit? is ja nicht so anspruchsvoll aber gemütlich


----------



## Obotrit (13. April 2011)

Also ich kann erst leider das WE 30.04. oder 1. Mai. Mal schauen wer da mit mir nach Batze fährt. 
Ich werde meine Bilder vom Rennen in mein Album stellen. Kostenlose Downloads erwünscht.
Gruß Christoph


----------



## TigersClaw (13. April 2011)

Mensch astrein Christoph, prima Fotos in guter Auflösung, und das ganze auch noch kostenlos. Perfekt


----------



## Obotrit (13. April 2011)

Vielleicht kann Norman noch was mit Photoshop rausholen und ein paar Effekte einfügen. Ich kanns auch hab aber keine Zeit.
Bis die Tage.


----------



## MarNe (13. April 2011)

Jepp, schöne Bilder!  Aber wo sind Marianne und Marlene? Hmm?  Und auf die Effekte bin ich ja mal gespannt! 

Schönen Abend allerseits!


----------



## docma (13. April 2011)

Die Effekte als geschwindigkeitsstreifen bitte *wuuusch* 

das schöne an der Rostocker Heide ist, man kann die beliebig verlängern...
da kommt dann sowas bei raus: http://www.bikemap.net/route/694626

ich werd erstma nach Fotos schauen

Gruß vom Bomber


----------



## TigersClaw (13. April 2011)

Ich finde die Rostocker Heide relativ langweilig. Für Training sicher geeignet, aber nichts was Spass macht. Langweilige Waldautobahnen und keine Singletrails.

Karfreitags gibts dafür Trails bis zum Abwinken, und Spass ohne Ende


----------



## Vegeta2205 (13. April 2011)

bei den anderen Terminen habe ich leider Dienst...


----------



## MarNe (13. April 2011)

TigersClaw schrieb:


> Ich finde die Rostocker Heide relativ langweilig. Für Training sicher geeignet, aber nichts was Spass macht. Langweilige Waldautobahnen und keine Singletrails.



Oh, dann biste die Strecke noch nicht gefahren, die wir abgefahren haben. Dort war es moorig und ziemlich verwunschen. Sag ich mal so. Sicherlich landet man dann wieder auf einen der Hauptwege, aber so ist das nunmal fast überall hier um Rostock herum.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## taekis (13. April 2011)

Also ich bin dabei, für ne Tour entweder am Samstag oder Sonntag. Freu  mich schon, und bin für alles offen. Sagt mal wer hat eigentlich meine  Machete mitgenommen? Wäre gut wenn ich die irgendwann wiederbekomme,  allerdings eilt es nicht wirklich. Noch ne Frage, wo finde ich  eigentlich die Fotos von Christoph? Bin ja noch nicht so lang hier...
Bis spätestens zum Wochenende...


----------



## MarNe (14. April 2011)

Na dann ham wir ja wat vor, am Samstag. Die Strecke können wir erweitern wie wir wollen ( bis auf'n Darß und weiter) und 'ne Einkehr wird sich ebenfalls finden. Apropros finden @ vegeta: dein Auto parkst du da: http://www.bikemap.net/route/905122

Ich denke so ist es besser. Wenn ich anfange, dir zu beschreiben wo du hinsollst...uiuiui  Dort treffen wir uns auch. Marianne, wir können uns am Stadthafen treffen und gemeinsam hinradeln. Denke mal so ca. 10:00 Uhr fahren wir dann alle gemeinsam vom Parkplatz los. Oder? Zu früh? 

Jederzeit kann mitkommen wer will.


----------



## MarNe (14. April 2011)

docma schrieb:


> das schöne an der Rostocker Heide ist, man kann die beliebig verlängern...
> da kommt dann sowas bei raus: http://www.bikemap.net/route/694626



Topografisches Gedächnis? Ich?  gnihihihöhöhörkrchz *hust* muahahahaharr" Wer noch?


----------



## Vegeta2205 (14. April 2011)

hi,

10 uhr paßt doch gut, dann haben wir ja genug Zeit...den Parkplatz sollte ich dank Navi eigentlich auch finden 
(Rad: MTB richtig?)


----------



## TigersClaw (14. April 2011)

Dreirad oder Holzroller gehen auch


----------



## Vegeta2205 (14. April 2011)

...Danke Tiger


----------



## docma (14. April 2011)

Können wir das Sonntag machen? Samstag kann ich zu 80% leider nicht ....

@Marianne: deine Machete liegt bei pseikow

@vegeta: ehrlich gesagt würde nen trekkingrad reichen aber wir fahren MTB


----------



## MarNe (14. April 2011)

Mit Mauntänbeik.  Natürlich! Dann geht 10:00 Uhr klar. Sehr schön. 

Den anderen wünsche ich viel Spaß mit ihren Dreirädern und Holzrollern  im Harz oder wo auch immer. 

Sonntag ist bei mir sehr schlecht. Da geht nur eine schnelle Runde vormittags und wir wollen ja eine ausgiebige Tour machen oder?

Und, aus aktuellen (gestrigen) Anlass, ich leide an der femininen links/rechtsschwäche. Aber alles ist gut, guckt einfach wohin ich mit den Finger zeige. Und solange ich  rechts sage obwohl links gemeint und auch links fahre obwohl ich rechts  gesagt habe, ist alles im orangen Bereich. Für mich.


----------



## MarNe (14. April 2011)

pseikow schrieb:


> Wer will, schickt mir mal seine Handy Nr. per PM.
> 
> Ich erstelle eine Kontakt Liste der MTB´ler in und um Rostock.
> Die Liste wird dann hier mit den ForumUsern geteilt.
> Falls das nächste mal der Grill fehlt oder jemand zu spät zu ner Tour kommt, sollte es einfacher zu lösen sein.



Nun ist ja schon fast ein Tag vergangen und mal ganz bescheiden nachgefragt: Wie schauts aus?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pseikow (14. April 2011)

MarNe: Bitte halte Dich ein wenig zurück und schick lieber mal eine PM, wenn es nur einen betrifft. 

Ich muss sonst so viel scrollen. Mein ScrollFinger tut schon weh. 

Ich hab in der Liste TigersClaw, MarNe, Tempest, Mirage, pseikow, Dirk... fehlen noch einige. 

Jetzt brauch ich nur noch das Einverständnis von Jedem, ob ich die Nr. auch weitergeben darf. - Das regeln wir per PM. Liste wird nicht öffentlich gepostet.

Bitte richtigen Namen dazu.


----------



## skinny63 (14. April 2011)

pseikow schrieb:


> Jetzt brauch ich nur noch das Einverständnis von Jedem, ob ich die Nr. auch weitergeben darf. - Das regeln wir per PM. Liste wird nicht öffentlich gepostet.



das beruhigt mich, hätte sonst noch gefragt

gleich gibt es PM


----------



## MarNe (14. April 2011)

pseikow schrieb:


> MarNe: Bitte halte Dich ein wenig zurück und schick lieber mal eine PM, wenn es nur einen betrifft.



Achso. Entschuldige bitte. Dann eben so.


----------



## Tantebrisco (14. April 2011)

Kann netterweise jemand für mich zusammenfassen, was dieses Wochenende anliegt??

Wie war das mit diese Warnowtour? finde leider keine Infos...


----------



## stubenhocker (14. April 2011)

Tantebrisco schrieb:


> Wie war das mit diese Warnowtour? finde leider keine Infos...


 
http://breitensport.rad-net.de/breitensportkalender/termine/2011/boddentour;32006.html


----------



## TigersClaw (14. April 2011)

stubenhocker schrieb:


> http://breitensport.rad-net.de/breitensportkalender/termine/2011/boddentour;32006.html



Das gehört zum ScanHaus-Cup Marlow. Marco meint das hier:

http://www.warnowtour.com/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stubenhocker (14. April 2011)

Ja, sorry. 
Dann ist es aber ein RTF-Tipp fürs Wochenende.


----------



## TigersClaw (14. April 2011)

Guter Tip, sind wir letztes Jahr beide Tage gefahren.

Dieses Jahr sind wir aber nicht dabei, denn morgen früh gehts in den Haaaaaaaaaaarz


----------



## Vegeta2205 (15. April 2011)

hallo,

steht denn "nun" der morgige Tourtermin? Wer wäre den dabei?

mfg


----------



## TigersClaw (15. April 2011)

Schönen Gruss aus dem Harz:





Ich hatte heute 1400hm verteilt auf 50km


----------



## MarNe (15. April 2011)

10:00 Uhr auf dem Parkplatz (wo einst der Real war) an der Goorstorfer Straße. Bisher sind wir noch zu dritt. 

Marianne uund ich treffen uns 09:30 Uhr am Stadthafen beim Speicher und fahren dann zum Treffpunkt "Parkplatz".


----------



## Vegeta2205 (15. April 2011)

der Harz ist immer wieder schön....

gut dann werde ich mal mein RM verladen


----------



## Tantebrisco (15. April 2011)

9.30 morgen schaffe ich!


Wird das ne entspannte Straßentour mit geringen "Geländeanteil"??


----------



## MarNe (15. April 2011)

Fein!  Ich würde sagen - von allen etwas. Überwiegend aber Gelände.


----------



## docma (16. April 2011)

Ich versuche auch mit zu kommen 

Marlene, kannst mich um 9 mal anrufen?


----------



## Tantebrisco (16. April 2011)

Ich schaffe es nicht. Technischer KO noch vor Beginn des Kampfes...

Meine Gabel ist ausgelaufen(


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## docma (16. April 2011)

das war sie:
http://www.bikemap.net/route/908927
Vom Parkplatz Goostorf 3,5h Fahrzeit
Wie lange waren wir gesamt unterwegs?


----------



## Tantebrisco (16. April 2011)

Gabel ist wieder fit- Danke an die Inschinöre von Magura im Modelljahr 2005 waren noch Normteile verbaut

Ersatzteilkosten 3,35 Netto beim örtlichen Hydraulikfuzzi

Was machen wir morgen?


----------



## MarNe (16. April 2011)

docma schrieb:


> das war sie:
> http://www.bikemap.net/route/908927
> Vom Parkplatz Goostorf 3,5h Fahrzeit
> Wie lange waren wir gesamt unterwegs?



Wie lange? Du fragst wie lange? Wie schnell!!!! Ich muss wieder öfter lange Strecken fahren. Also meine Ausdauer reicht ja zum Mäusemelken und für mehr auch nicht...

Maik (Mike?) , ich denke du muss öfter herkommen. Rein trainingsmäßig. 

Alles in Allen war es eine schöne Tour! 

Schönen Abend.


----------



## Vegeta2205 (16. April 2011)

hallo, so nun wieder schick

danke, war ne schöne Runde/Bilder stelle ich später rein...und ich komme auch gerne mal wieder auf ne lange Tour hoch und mit

mfg maik


----------



## taekis (16. April 2011)

Hi ihr Radler,
oder sollte ich lieber Raser sagen (zu mindest zu den anderen dreien die heute dabei waren...). War echt nett mit euch, und war super sich mal wieder so richtig auszutoben. Bis hoffentlich spätestens Freitag.
lg Marianne


----------



## Vegeta2205 (17. April 2011)

hi,

so die Bilder sind online

mfg


----------



## zarea (17. April 2011)

Auf jedem Bild am futtern. 

Aber wenn man 88km in 3,5h fährt ...  das sind *rechnerechnerechne* ca. 25km/h im Schnitt?
hui


----------



## MarNe (17. April 2011)

zarea schrieb:


> Auf jedem Bild am futtern.



Also echt mal!  Lustisch...


----------



## docma (17. April 2011)

zarea schrieb:


> Aber wenn man 88km in 3,5h fährt ...



Der Form halber:

Nicht ganz - wir sind vom Startpunkt Goosdorf bis zurück auf dem Parkplatz (ca. 79km) 3:30 h Fahrzeit gefahren (recht genau) 
Pausen haben wir eine große und zwei kleine gemacht. Den Schnitt finde ich aber immer noch gut, wenn man die Distanz betrachtet.

Und Spaß hatten wir ja.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zarea (17. April 2011)

taekis schrieb:


> ... Bis hoffentlich spätestens Freitag. ...


Gutes Stichwort.
Steht denn der Freitag jetzt fest, oder wird da wieder was in letzter Sekunde umgebucht?
Wenn ich den Tag frei halte, hab ich die andern Tage keine Zeit.


----------



## TigersClaw (18. April 2011)

Von meiner Seite aus steht der Freitag fest. Start 10 Uhr Fischereihof Parkentin.

Statistik vom letzten We im Harz: 135km und 3500hm


----------



## Tantebrisco (18. April 2011)

Freitag? Ey- da ist frei


Ich bin dabei!


----------



## docma (20. April 2011)

Ich versuche auch dabei zu sein.
Gibt es auch noch nen Startpunkt in Rostock?


----------



## Obotrit (20. April 2011)

Bin leider nicht dabei. Viel Spaß ihr Helden.


----------



## TigersClaw (20. April 2011)

*Touraufruf: Karfreitag 22. April*

Wie angekündigt startet am Karfreitag unsere Oster-Tour. Offizieller Start ist 10 Uhr am Fischereihof Parkentin. Wir radeln von dort aus über Wohld, Kellerswald und Kühlung nach Bastorf. Dort wird dann bei legger Kuchen usw. eingekehrt. Und dann gehts fast den gleichen Weg zurück. Wir werden alle interessanten Stellen mitnehmen, und es werden in der Kühlung ein paar neue Wege erkundet. Streckenmässig runde 60km, mit gut über 1000hm. Es wird lockeres Tempo gefahren. Wer voraus eilt und uns verliert hat Pech gehabt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## docma (20. April 2011)

von parkentin nach parkentin und zurück ...hört sich interessant an


----------



## TigersClaw (20. April 2011)

Ups, berichtigt. Es geht natürlich nach Bastorf


----------



## Lotte.2000 (20. April 2011)

*Mitfahrer gesucht!*


----------



## taekis (20. April 2011)

Hey alle Osterradler,
wer von euch fährt am Freitagmorgen von Rostock nach Parkentin? Wollen wir uns zusammenschließen und gemeinsam hinfahren? In Frage kommen würde vielleicht ein Treffpunkt beim Zoo... Lg und bis dahin.


----------



## Tantebrisco (20. April 2011)

Ich fahr von Rostock- Treffen wir uns an der Trotzenburg oder der Jägerhütte?!


----------



## skinny63 (20. April 2011)

gebt mal bekannt, wann ihr an der Jägerhütte vorbei-/losfahrt...


----------



## Vegeta2205 (20. April 2011)

jeb, euch viel Spaß und ne schönes Osterfest


----------



## skinny63 (20. April 2011)

Vegeta2205 schrieb:


> jeb, euch viel Spaß und ne schönes Osterfest



Euch auch, vor allem dann evtl. Montag auf Rügen...

... und fahrt dort nicht so viel Leute um


----------



## pseikow (22. April 2011)

Rostocker: Sagt mal nen Treffpunkt, ich bin dabei ab Rostock Ciddy. =]


----------



## TigersClaw (22. April 2011)

9:30 Uhr Parkplatz an der Jägerhütte im Barni.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zarea (22. April 2011)

Ich werde in Parkentin sein.


----------



## TigersClaw (22. April 2011)

Leute war dadd goil heute. Wir sind mit 10 Leuten gestartet und haben die Trails gerockt. Und wie wir gerockt haben ... am Ende waren wir glaub ich gut abgerockt, ich zumindest 

Nee es hat alles gepasst, Wetter genial, Trails super, Mitfahrer nett und die Pasta lecker. Was will man mehr. Gerne demnäxt wieder


----------



## taekis (22. April 2011)

Dem kann ich mich nur anschließen!!! war echt super mit euch heute, und wann immer es mal wieder so in die Lande geht bin ich gern dabei.

Ich hatte ja schon erzählt von dem UCI World Cup in Südafrika, und habe jetzt auch einen Link gefunden, under dem man das ganze auch online ansehen kann:
http://freecaster.tv/mountainbike/1014232/uci-world-cup-2011-xco-1-pietermaritzburg-rsa

Euch allen noch schöne Ostern und bis demnächst.
Marianne


----------



## taekis (22. April 2011)

http://freecaster.tv/mountainbike/1...heres-a-sneak-peak-of-the-1st-world-cup-track

ach so, und das hier ist der Link wo man schon mal die Strecke sehen kann für morgen, fand ich recht cool...


----------



## MarNe (22. April 2011)

Oh ja, danke für die tolle Ostertour! Mir wurde manches mal echt schwindelig dank dem Adrenalienschub, der mich ab und an erwischte..., gerade bei den (für mich Hasenfuß) höllischen Abfahrten.  Habe es sehr genossen. War schön. Bis zum nächsten Mal. 

Marlene


----------



## zarea (22. April 2011)

Kann mich den Danksagungen nur anschließen. 

Die Trails waren ja manchmal eher für Bootsfahrer gedacht, aber dank provisorischer Brücke, kein Problem. 

Irgend ein Kettenblatt hat sich in meiner Wade verewigt, ich weiß gar nicht, wann das war. 

Joa, war alles dabei oder?


----------



## MarNe (22. April 2011)

zarea schrieb:


> Die Trails waren ja manchmal eher für Bootsfahrer gedacht, aber dank provisorischer Brücke, kein Problem.
> 
> Irgend ein Kettenblatt hat sich in meiner Wade verewigt, ich weiß gar nicht, wann das war.



 Gott sei Dank war genug Holz da! 

Irgendein Kettenblatt? Meins sicher nicht...


----------



## docma (22. April 2011)

Super Sache heute ...Kaputt im Sessel den Abend ausklingen lassen und nachher zufrieden schlafen gehen 

Danke an alle, die dabei waren.
Gibt es auch nochmal ne Routenübersicht bei Bikemap? Ich habe nur den Hinweg mitge"tagged".
Brauche den noch für die Statistik 

heute hab ich die ersten 1000km dieses Jahr überfahren 

Grüße


----------



## TigersClaw (23. April 2011)

Ich lade den Track die Tage irgendwo hoch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## skinny63 (23. April 2011)

oder ich:
http://www.gpsies.com/map.do?fileId=eadqcdbzwktubrxe

Fotos folgen

hat mir sehr viel Spass gemacht, auch wenn die Beine abends "zu" waren


----------



## Tantebrisco (23. April 2011)

Spontanerweise eine Sonn- oder Montägliche spontane Runde?
Ich hab sogar frei...


----------



## Vegeta2205 (23. April 2011)

ne Sonntagstour vielleicht???

mfg


----------



## TigersClaw (23. April 2011)

Montag geht bei mir evtl. was. Evtl. mal im Güstrower Umland? Brisco hat doch grosses Auto


----------



## Tantebrisco (23. April 2011)

Ob Sonntag oder Montag- Hauptsache aufs Bike...

großes Auto ist nicht, das hat mein Bruder mit anch Spanesien genommen. Aber Güstrow wäre auch mit dem Bike zu erreichen


----------



## TigersClaw (23. April 2011)

Bei mir ginge nur Montag. Und Du hast Recht, HRO-Gü ist kein wirkliches Problem.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## taekis (23. April 2011)

Wann solls denn los gehen? Würde am Montag erst von Hamburg kommen, aber bin wie immer, gern dabei wenn ich es zeitlich schaffen kann - also erst ab ca 12.00 von Rostock aus. Wenn das zu spät ist dann wünsche ich euch auf jeden Fall viel Spaß.


----------



## skinny63 (24. April 2011)

skinny63 schrieb:


> Fotos folgen





 

 

 


 

 

 


 

 

 


 

 

 


 

 



mit Schlüsselstellen


----------



## taekis (24. April 2011)

Hi Skinny,
sag mal, gibts die fotos auch noch in etwas größer? sind bei mir so klein, dass ich noch nicht mal sehen kann wer drauf ist... abgesehen davon würde ich so gern ein paar mehr bilder vom biken haben.
lg 

Ach ja, kann leider doch nicht mitkommen am montag, werde einfach zu spät in HRO sein. also viel spass euch allen wenn ihr noch ne tour fahrt.


----------



## skinny63 (24. April 2011)

taekis schrieb:


> Hi Skinny,
> sag mal, gibts die fotos auch noch in etwas größer? sind bei mir so klein, dass ich noch nicht mal sehen kann wer drauf ist... abgesehen davon würde ich so gern ein paar mehr bilder vom biken haben.
> lg



drauf klicken und im Fotoalbum 1600 x 900 wählen...
http://fstatic1.mtb-news.de/img/photos/1/0/1/3/3/7/_/original/P1000564.JPG
nicht groß genug, dann bitte PN


----------



## Faltreifen (25. April 2011)

War eine super Ostertour! Vielen Dank für die Fotos Skinny63.


----------



## Cad2 (25. April 2011)

heute kurze runde in kösterbeck 
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hCpRetn4PLQ"]YouTube        - KÃ¶sterbeck Wurzel trail[/nomedia]
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TcpUs37qSLY"]YouTube        - KÃ¶sterbeck biken [/nomedia]


----------



## Lotte.2000 (25. April 2011)

Lotte.2000 schrieb:


> *Mitfahrer gesucht!*



Hier dann mal mein Bericht.

Es grüßt René


----------



## Faltreifen (26. April 2011)

Skinny du hast doch auch Videos auf der Ostertour gemacht oder ? Ich wollte noch ein kurzes Filmchen zusammenschneiden. Würdest du die dafür zur Verfügung stellen?


----------



## TigersClaw (26. April 2011)

Wer von euch ist morgen bei der MTB-Runde am Radhaus dabei? Start ist 18:00 Uhr oder?


----------



## docma (26. April 2011)

ich werde da sein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## taekis (26. April 2011)

ich wollte auch, kommt aber ein bisschen auf meinen schnupfen an... wenns weiter besser wird dann bin ich dabei.


----------



## Vegeta2205 (26. April 2011)

hi taekis gute Besserung

gibt es am 8 Mai vielleicht mal wieder ne schöne lange Tour?

mfg


----------



## TigersClaw (26. April 2011)

Ja gibt es. Ab Boltenhagen 120km Rennrad


----------



## Vegeta2205 (26. April 2011)

hm RR

keine MTB-Runde


----------



## TigersClaw (26. April 2011)

Korrektur: Boltenhagen is ja echt weit ab vom Schuss, 120km Anfahrt sind mir zuviel.

Also von mir aus gerne Trailsurfen auf unserer Hausrunde (Rostock-Bastorf)


----------



## MarNe (26. April 2011)

taekis schrieb:


> ich wollte auch, kommt aber ein bisschen auf meinen schnupfen an... wenns weiter besser wird dann bin ich dabei.



Wie kommste denn dazu? Hast dich doch schon schön "eingedeckt" am Karfreitag! Na wie auch immer werd mal fix wieder fit, gute Besserung!


----------



## Obotrit (27. April 2011)

Nach den Fotos zu urteilen hattet ihr ne toller Ostertour. Ich bin echt neidisch. Bis demnächst. Gruß aus DBR


----------



## Cad2 (27. April 2011)

war heute in dbr und bin mal die strecke abgefahren wo das rennen war. Ganz nett


----------



## pseikow (27. April 2011)

*TOURAUFRUF*

Hauptbahnhof
Donnerstag, 28.04.2011
18:18 Uhr
Richtung Kösterbeck
Speedie =]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## taekis (27. April 2011)

pseikow schrieb:


> *TOURAUFRUF*
> 
> Hauptbahnhof
> 18:18
> ...



Wann soll die Tour denn sein (also welcher Tag)? Der Link geht zumindest für mich nicht. Da sich meine Erkältung inzwischen wieder eingrenkt hat bin ich für alle Späße zu haben... Ach so, und danke für die Besserungswünsche, haben ja offensichtlich was gebracht.


----------



## elo83 (28. April 2011)

pseikow schrieb:


> *TOURAUFRUF*
> 
> Hauptbahnhof
> Donnerstag, 28.04.2011
> ...



Moin Moin,

da bin ich mal wieder dabei

bis heute Abend


Stephan


----------



## Cad2 (28. April 2011)

18:18uhr? was das denn für ne zeit? schwachsinn 
ich werd mal schauen ob ich es schaffe und ob wetter gut is 

PS: wo Hauptbahnhof? nord oder süd?


----------



## pseikow (28. April 2011)

*TOURAUFRUF*

Hauptbahnhof, City Seite (Ditsch + Döner)
Donnerstag, 28.04.2011
18:18 Uhr
Richtung Kösterbeck
Ca. 2 Stunden. Wird ja alsbald dunkel.
Speedie =]

Kommt alle mit!


----------



## Cad2 (28. April 2011)

gehts vielleicht auch schon ne stunde früher? denn ist länger warm und hell oder wie lange willst du fahren?

is schon geklärt! alles gut


----------



## stubenhocker (28. April 2011)

pseikow schrieb:


> (Ditsch + Döner)


 

Hiess der nicht Dixie Dörner?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cad2 (28. April 2011)

schöne runde mit 5Mann. Waren 35-40km glaube ich. Das zaskar hat auch gehalten


----------



## elo83 (28. April 2011)

Ich hatte ca. 32 km auf der Uhr, anbei die Strecke

hat Spaß gemacht

bis die Tage


----------



## Cad2 (29. April 2011)




----------



## MagicDave (29. April 2011)

*Touraufruf*
Samstag 30.04.
Treffpunkt am Doberaner Platz um 13.00 Uhr
Grobe Richtung Barnstorfer Wald / Bad Doberan


----------



## Cad2 (29. April 2011)

MagicDave schrieb:


> *Touraufruf*
> Samstag 30.04.
> Treffpunkt am Doberaner Platz um 13.00 Uhr
> Grobe Richtung Barnstorfer Wald / Bad Doberan



wie lange soll die runde werden ca.?


----------



## MagicDave (29. April 2011)

Über die Länge haben wir uns noch nicht so recht geeinigt. Es wird wohl eher eine kürzere Tour, aber auch das stelle ich gerne zur Diskussion


----------



## Cad2 (29. April 2011)

bin dabei


----------



## Cad2 (30. April 2011)

war Ne coole spaßige runde. Zwar nur zu dritt aber war trotzdem schön im wohld


----------



## pseikow (1. Mai 2011)

*Bilder *für allleeeeee! =]

2011-04-10 Bad Doberan
https://picasaweb.google.com/117312...authkey=Gv1sRgCP6n-e-qkPuplQE&feat=directlink

2011-04-17 Bad Harzburg
https://picasaweb.google.com/117312...authkey=Gv1sRgCLuOjIzfjL-fsAE&feat=directlink

2011-04-22 Ostertour
https://picasaweb.google.com/117312...authkey=Gv1sRgCOGl2tj_4LWWvwE&feat=directlink

2011-04-28 Koesterbeck
https://picasaweb.google.com/117312...?authkey=Gv1sRgCNqijI3FrdjVfw&feat=directlink

2011-04-30 MTB Parkentin
https://picasaweb.google.com/117312...authkey=Gv1sRgCNGMoaq3r_XyuAE&feat=directlink

Ich war so frei, einige Bilder von fremden Fotografen mit in die Alben zu schmeißen, hoffe das geht in Ordnung.


----------



## halbrechts2 (1. Mai 2011)

Moin,

fahre seit einigen Jahren im Whold.Auch gelegentlich mit meinem Nachbarn/Kumpel.Wir sind auch schon gemeinsam durch die"richtigen"Berge gekommen.
Ich häng mich mal mit rein!

Heute endlich mal die Anmeldung geschafft.

mfG+schönen Maitag


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## docma (1. Mai 2011)

@pseikow: sind ja richtig viele Bilder vom Rennen 
..wie sieht es mit dem Film aus? ..beglücke uns! 

@halbrechts: willkommen


----------



## Cad2 (1. Mai 2011)

von der tour gestern im wohld


----------



## Vegeta2205 (2. Mai 2011)

hallo,

was liegt denn so am Samstag an?
Oder gehts nach Boltenhagen zur RTF?

mfg


----------



## skinny63 (2. Mai 2011)

Vegeta2205 schrieb:


> hallo,
> 
> was liegt denn so am Samstag an?
> Oder gehts nach Boltenhagen zur RTF?
> ...



bei mir: Oder....


----------



## pseikow (2. Mai 2011)

http://www.bmc-soltau.de/

Da bin ich am Samstag. =)


----------



## TigersClaw (2. Mai 2011)

Ich weiss noch nicht, der Heuschnupfen hat mich ziemlich im Griff.


----------



## stubenhocker (3. Mai 2011)

TigersClaw schrieb:


> Ich weiss noch nicht, der Heuschnupfen hat mich ziemlich im Griff.


 
Hallo Leidensgenosse !


----------



## halbrechts2 (3. Mai 2011)

Vegeta2205 schrieb:


> hallo,
> 
> was liegt denn so am Samstag an?
> Oder gehts nach Boltenhagen zur RTF?
> ...


 Hallo,

Samstag noch im Brandenburgischen ohne MB.

Sonntag früh/Vormittag vieleicht noch ne Runde Richtung Fischteiche


----------



## pseikow (3. Mai 2011)

Race Thread, für Fahrgemeinschaften und co: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/group.php?&do=discuss&groupid=52&discussionid=&gmid=239327

=)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TigersClaw (4. Mai 2011)

Ich tendiere am Sonntag zum Trailsurfen im Wohld usw., Start wie immer 10 Uhr Fischereihof, oder 9:15 Uhr Südstadtcenter. Wer noch?


----------



## Cad2 (4. Mai 2011)

TigersClaw schrieb:


> Ich tendiere am Sonntag zum Trailsurfen im Wohld usw., Start wie immer 10 Uhr Fischereihof, oder 9:15 Uhr Südstadtcenter. Wer noch?



also wenn ich nicht arbeiten muss bin ich wohl dabei


----------



## TigersClaw (4. Mai 2011)

Also noch mal ein offizieller

*TOURAUFRUF*

Wir treffen uns kommenden Sonntag um 10 Uhr an der Trotzenburg in Rostock. Von dort aus gehts durch den Barni und die Trails der Mittwochsrunde von letzter Woche nach Parkentin, durch den Wohld nach Doberan. Durchs Quellholz und evtl. Kellerswald gehts dann ins Quellental zum Seniorenteller 

Auf der Rücktour gehts dann durch den Fahrenholzer Wald. Spontane Änderungen sind eingeplant, ebenso viel Spass. Das Wetter soll gut warm werden, Pflicht sind also kurze Hosen, Sissies können zuhause bleiben


----------



## zarea (4. Mai 2011)

TigersClaw schrieb:


> ...* TOURAUFRUF*
> ...


Schrei mich nicht an! 



TigersClaw schrieb:


> ...Sonntag um 10 Uhr an der Trotzenburg in Rostock.


Am Ende vom Barnstorfer Ring?


----------



## halbrechts2 (4. Mai 2011)

Hallo,

versuche es hinzu kriegen(abends zurück aus dem Brand.).Fals Lust und Zeit bring ich den benachbarten Kumpel mit.
Wenn wir das Hinterrad nicht mehr halten können bleibt nur der direkte Weg zur Kneipe.
Falls damit der Seniorenteller gemeint ist.
Das mit den kurzen Hosen seh ich auch so, auch wenn die Wade momentan zwickt.


----------



## TigersClaw (4. Mai 2011)

zarea schrieb:


> Am Ende vom Barnstorfer Ring?



Glaub ja. Google Maps meint da:

http://maps.google.de/maps?f=q&sour...54.080088,12.08745&spn=0.023968,0.084543&z=14

Parken werden wir im Damerower Weg, an der Radrennbahn.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## skinny63 (4. Mai 2011)

Sonntag fährt die Capuccino Gruppe = gemütlich


----------



## TigersClaw (4. Mai 2011)

So isses


----------



## Cad2 (4. Mai 2011)

skinny63 schrieb:


> Sonntag fährt die Capuccino Gruppe = gemütlich



perfekt


----------



## Xaser87 (4. Mai 2011)

skinny63 schrieb:


> Sonntag fährt die Capuccino Gruppe = gemütlich



na dann werd ich mich mal dazu gesellen


----------



## MarNe (4. Mai 2011)

skinny63 schrieb:


> Sonntag fährt die Capuccino Gruppe = gemütlich



Das ist schön.  Ich fahre mit.


----------



## Obotrit (5. Mai 2011)

Vielleicht bin ich auch dabei. Muss auch mal wieder raus.
Wann seit ihr beim Fischer? 10.30?


----------



## TigersClaw (5. Mai 2011)

Ich denke wir werden gegen 11 Uhr am Fischereihof sein, da wir nicht den direkten Weg nehmen werden.


----------



## skinny63 (5. Mai 2011)

Streckenvorschlag:

http://www.gpsies.com/map.do?fileId=seiarwbjhfazqkrk

ca. 63 km ist nach Karte geplant, ob alles fahrbar ist, werden wir sehen


----------



## Obotrit (5. Mai 2011)

Ach gott, da steig ich ja in fulgenkoppel wieder aus. Na das werde ich mir dann doch mal überlegen ...

@skinny: Sonntag fährt die Capuccino Gruppe = gemütlich  -> das nehm ich dir nicht ab


----------



## skinny63 (5. Mai 2011)

Obotrit schrieb:


> @skinny: Sonntag fährt die Capuccino Gruppe = gemütlich  -> das nehm ich dir nicht ab



mach das mal doch,

falls jemand den "Tiger im Tank" hat, muss er vorfahren

ich mache Reg. nach der RTF vom Vortag

...und Ausstieg wäre doch auch in Stäbelow möglich und dann gemütlich über Wilsen zurück


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## halbrechts2 (5. Mai 2011)

bin dann auch beim Fischer auf dem Parkplatz ab 10.30

bei 63 km spar ich mir die Anfahrt aus DBR zur Trotzenburg


----------



## skinny63 (5. Mai 2011)

@halbrechts+obotrit: lasst euch Zeit, vor 10:45 werden wir nicht dort sein


----------



## halbrechts2 (5. Mai 2011)

geht klar 10.45 in kurz


----------



## TigersClaw (5. Mai 2011)

halbrechts2 schrieb:


> geht klar 10.45 in kurz



In kurz und breit bitte. Kurze Hosen und breite Reifen


----------



## Xaser87 (5. Mai 2011)

schöne Strecke ist das, freu mich schon 

denk am Sonntag alle an eure Mutter die muss vorher oder danach noch was bekommen


----------



## TigersClaw (5. Mai 2011)

Ich habe keine Mutter, ich wurde aus alten Bike-Teilen zusammengeschraubt


----------



## Obotrit (5. Mai 2011)

@halbrechts: dann fahrn wir beide ab DBR um 10.20 los. Treffpunkt ?


----------



## Obotrit (6. Mai 2011)

Es bleibt alles anders: Bin zu 90% nicht dabei - Fahre wahrscheinlich erst zum Nachmittag/Abend. Gruß Obotrit (viel Spaß)


----------



## skinny63 (6. Mai 2011)

Xaser87 schrieb:


> denk am Sonntag alle an eure Mutter die muss vorher oder danach noch was bekommen



Ja Papa, machen wir....


... noch was bekommen? Sie haben uns doch schon


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mirageknight (6. Mai 2011)

Hallo zusammen 

ihr werdets kaum glauben, aber ich werd am Sonntag auch mal wieder dabei sein^^ ...auch wenn meine vorderen Blätter noch probleme machen...


----------



## skinny63 (6. Mai 2011)

kleine Gedankenstütze => Einkehr Quellental = Seniorenteller + x-Getränke = 10  ca.


----------



## Cad2 (6. Mai 2011)

also tempestboy und ich sind dann auch 10uhr an der trotzenburg.


----------



## TigersClaw (6. Mai 2011)

Cad2 schrieb:


> also tempestboy und ich sind dann auch 10uhr an der trotzenburg.



GT-Treffen?


----------



## Cad2 (7. Mai 2011)

TigersClaw schrieb:


> GT-Treffen?


Na klar


----------



## halbrechts2 (7. Mai 2011)

Obotrit schrieb:


> Es bleibt alles anders: Bin zu 90% nicht dabei - Fahre wahrscheinlich erst zum Nachmittag/Abend. Gruß Obotrit (viel Spaß)




zurück aus Brandenburg,

schad , daß es nicht klappt!

Bleibt dann bei 10.45 Uhr beim Fischerparkplatz mit Nachbar Kumpel auf Cube Hardtail.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TigersClaw (7. Mai 2011)

Lauf aber nicht gleich weg, wenn wir unpünktlich sind. Ich denke es wird eher später als 10:45 werden.


----------



## zarea (7. Mai 2011)

Ich werde nicht kommen, hatte mich zwar gefreut, aber ich bin jetzt doch verhindert.
Euch viel Spaß.


----------



## MarNe (8. Mai 2011)

War'ne tolle Tour! Danke an alle! Ich bin zufrieden, obwohl, 20km mehr wären locker gegangen.  Auch wenn Molli der Meinung war, dass ihr der Sattel wehtut...

Schönen Abend!

Marlene


----------



## TigersClaw (8. Mai 2011)

Jo bissl mehr wäre noch gegangen, wenn die Nase mitgespielt hätte. Aber schön wars trotzdem.


----------



## Cad2 (8. Mai 2011)

ich fand es auch super. Tolle Leute, super Wetter und klasse strecke  ein paar mehr Kilometer wären bei mir auch noch gegangen. Schöner Sonntag


----------



## skinny63 (8. Mai 2011)

Cad2 schrieb:


> ein paar mehr Kilometer wären bei mir auch noch gegangen. Schöner Sonntag



Eure Wünsche werden erhört werden


----------



## halbrechts2 (8. Mai 2011)

Moin,

Danke für die tolle Aufnahme+sehr gute Streckenvorbereitung!

Sind über Stäb. und Wilsen Strasse zur Restkaffeetafel.

Machen gern wieder mit!

Roland+Falco


----------



## Cad2 (8. Mai 2011)

halbrechts2 schrieb:


> Machen gern wieder mit!



einfach hier reinschauen, hier ist immer was los


----------



## Mirageknight (8. Mai 2011)

noch mehr Kilometer? gerne^^ aber entweder langsamer oder ohne mich  nein, ich hoffe mal das ich ab jetzt wieder n bisschen öfter dabei sein kann und dann auch länger durchhalte... ansonsten wars ne super Tour, auch wenn ich irgendwann nen Punkt erreicht hatte an welchem meine Laune ziemlich weit unten war^^ Das Eis zum schluss hat sie aber schnell wieder in volle höhen schießen lassen^^

@Tiger und Skinny: wir hatten uns wohl falsch verstanden gehabt, dachten ihr fahrt auch noch durch die Südstadt zurück, ihr seid via Biestow gefahren oder? Hatten daher nicht Tschüss gesagt...


----------



## TigersClaw (8. Mai 2011)

Cad2 schrieb:


> einfach hier reinschauen, hier ist immer was los



So isses. Oder bei Facebook, Link siehe unten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## skinny63 (8. Mai 2011)

naja, dann noch die Schnappschüsse von der Quelle:


----------



## halbrechts2 (9. Mai 2011)

Cad2 schrieb:


> einfach hier reinschauen, hier ist immer was los


 
so wird es sein!

Weser erreicht.

Gute Nacht


----------



## pseikow (9. Mai 2011)

Wieder zurück vom *BMC Race in Soltau*. 
www.bmc-soltau.de
War super cool. Eine der geilsten RaceStrecken, die ich je gefahren bin. Schön war´s. =D´ Sehr gut organisiert, Hut ab! Platz 44.

*Start*: Eine riesen Staubwolke entstand als die ca. 100 Biker zügig los fuhren. Die Kamera filmte glücklicherweise alles super aber ich konnte nicht viel erkennen.

Runde 2: Ich stolpere bei einem schönen Wurzeltrail und krieg die Kurve nicht, sodass die soeben überholten mich wieder einholen. - Wir würden uns noch öfter sehen.

Runde 3: An einem kniffligen Anstieg mit Wurzeln und Zuckersand trödeln ein paar Teilnehmer vor mir und blockieren. Ich schnapp mein Bike und renne an den vieren zu Fuß vorbei. **** yeah, die Zuschauer jubeln und rasseln =)
An einem anderen längerem Anstieg auch schön sandig hatten sich ganz oben Party People versammelt, die einem zugejubelt oder dumme Witze gerissen haben. Ich zeige ihnen ein GhettoZeichen und überhole ein paar Schiebende.
Eine wunderschöne steile Abfahrt, ich nannte sie insgeheim Die Klippe, musste schnell genommen werden, damit man auf der anderen Seite wieder rauf kommt, ließ meine Kette abspringen, als ich gerade oben war. Ich stieß mein Knie am eigenen Rahmen. (Raunen der Zuschauer) Sieht jetzt schön purpurn-lila aus. 

Nach 4 absolvierten Fahrten des 5 Km Rundkurses dachte ich, ich hätte es geschafft. - Doch als ich nachrechnete, fiel mir auf, dass da noch weitere 4 Runden vor mir sind bis die 40 Km Distanz geschafft ist. 
Dumm, dass ich schon 3 Gels intus und alles gegeben hatte. Trinken auch fast alle.  

Runde 5: Ein Wahnsinniger überrundet mich, wie irre im Wiegeschritt vorbeipreschend. Ich verliere eine meiner Trinkflaschen beim zurückstecken. Das muss ich wohl mal üben. - Ein Glück hatte ich neben meinen beiden am MTB noch zwei im Ziel deponiert. 
Beim nächsten mal voll auf die Trinkflasche konzentriert, bin ich in eine Absperrung gefahren und die Leute, die ich mühevoll überholt hab, sind wieder vorbeigezogen. Grrrr. Naja, hinterher.

Runde 6: Lange wieder die Gruppe überholt, doch dann springt meine Kette so krass runter und verheddert sich in der PedalenKurbel, sodass ich absteigen muss um sie wieder ordentlich draufzulegen.

Etwas später fahre ich in ein Absperrband. Ein Mädel der Gruppe sagt, "Nicht schon wieder", weil sie genau weiß, dass ich sie sogleich wieder überholen werde und sie gar kein Recht hat, an mir vorbei zu fahren.

In der letzten Runde gab´s sogar ein Trinken von einer Fee gereicht. Fast alles verschüttet. Einen Teil über sie (ich war zu schnell und hab zu doll zugepackt) und einen über mich. ^^

Der Kamera Akku hielt genau so lange durch bis ich über die Ziellinie hopste und mir ein cooler Typ mit Sonnenbrille die Hand gab.

Saubere Duschen und eine Urkunde mit Wertung waren auch für uns da. =) 

Nextes Jahr wieder!


----------



## Cad2 (9. Mai 2011)

*Touraufruf*
Morgen 10.05. 16uhr Hauptbahnhof Nordseite. Richtung Kösterbeck. ca 2h. Danach Grillen am Stadthafen mit pseikow 18:30


----------



## chaoskaefer (9. Mai 2011)

Cad2 schrieb:


> ich fand es auch super. Tolle Leute, super Wetter und klasse strecke  ein paar mehr Kilometer wären bei mir auch noch gegangen. Schöner Sonntag



Da kann ich mich nur anschließen. Danke für die Tour und die tolle Aufnahme. 20 km mehr? Kein Problem, aber dann ist´s nicht Cappucchino. Würd ich aber gern erleben, vielleicht mit Kühlung?
Bis die Tage
Hans


----------



## TigersClaw (9. Mai 2011)

chaoskaefer schrieb:


> ...vielleicht mit Kühlung?



Wir fahren demnäxt nochmal die volle Strecke. Werden dann auch so 80km, aber doppelt so viele Höhenmeter


----------



## chaoskaefer (9. Mai 2011)

TigersClaw schrieb:


> Wir fahren demnäxt nochmal die volle Strecke. Werden dann auch so 80km, aber doppelt so viele Höhenmeter


Da bin ich gern dabei.


----------



## Lotte.2000 (9. Mai 2011)

@pseiko

So schaut  nach dem Rennen nur einer aus, der richtig viel Spaß hatte  







Oder sollte es wirklich nur an dieser Brille liegen


----------



## TigersClaw (9. Mai 2011)

Da macht er aber ein ganz schön langes Gesicht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pseikow (9. Mai 2011)

Ohja, hatte ich. =) Sogar Lemur ist mit auf dem Foto!

@Tiger: Was soll´s. An mir ist eben alles lang.

Und so nebenbei, unser Team Name wird_ BigCockRacing _lauten beim nächsten Race.

Wer kommt mit nach *Köthen*? 
Gar nicht weit weg und schöne Strecke. Wir mieten nen Bus.
http://www.wehlaberg-bike-marathon.de/

Hier das Logo von BCR.


----------



## Tantebrisco (9. Mai 2011)

Köthen klingt interessant.
Wenn mein Bus bis dahin endlich die neuen Pneus drauf hat, könnte ich 4 Nasen plus Bikes mitnehmen...


----------



## zarea (9. Mai 2011)

pseikow schrieb:


> Wieder zurück vom *BMC Race in Soltau*.http://www.bmc-soltau.de
> .
> .
> .
> Nextes Jahr wieder!


Na unbedingt, allein schon Dein Bericht hat Spaß gemacht.


----------



## MarNe (9. Mai 2011)

Hm, nach dem Kellerswaldrennen habe ich Blut geleckt, würde gerne das eine oder andere Rennen mitmachen. Und wenn die Teilnahme hier so rege ist um so besser. Wenn ich richtig gelesen habe, ist das eine große Runde von 57km oder? Wie auch immer - ich denke mal, ich bin dabei. Also Sonntag. Werd mir dann mal schleunigst ein Trikot zulegen, sonst sieht das wieder wie'ne Spazierfahrt aus. 

Marlene

Edit: Angemeldet und die Teilnahme ist nun verbindlich, da Startgeld überwiesen. Ja, ich bin also dabei. Toll.


----------



## Tantebrisco (9. Mai 2011)

Damit wären wir schon ein Trio?!


----------



## MagicDave (9. Mai 2011)

In Köthen möchte ich mein zweites Race bestreiten. Ursprünglich hatte ich mit psei geplant bei van360 nen Bus zu mieten und nun taucht Tantebrisco auf und hat einen an der Hand - das ist ja wunderbar  Hast du noch Platz im Auto - dann können wir uns in die Fahrtkosten reinteilen?

Leider plagt mich seit heute morgen ein fieser heiserer Hals. Ich hoffe bis zum Wochenende ist das weg.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cad2 (9. Mai 2011)

also ich fahre dann doch morgen früh schon eine runde. Morgen Nachmittag ist dann abgesagt!


----------



## Vegeta2205 (9. Mai 2011)

hi,

in Köthen leider nicht dabei wegen Arbeit aber am 22.05 hätte ich mal wieder Zeit für ne lange Runde (@MarNe machst du wieder den Guide)

mfg


----------



## TigersClaw (9. Mai 2011)

Am 22.05. ist Skoda Velothon in Berlin


----------



## Vegeta2205 (9. Mai 2011)

ich habs geahnt nun wieder alle mit dem RR unterwegs


----------



## skinny63 (10. Mai 2011)

Vegeta2205 schrieb:


> ich habs geahnt nun wieder alle mit dem RR unterwegs



nönö, das geht auch anders:

wie schaut es denn am 14.05. aus? z.B. Bastorf Runde o.ä.


----------



## chaoskaefer (10. Mai 2011)

skinny63 schrieb:


> nönö, das geht auch anders:
> 
> wie schaut es denn am 14.05. aus? z.B. Bastorf Runde o.ä.



Wie sieht denn die Bastorf-Runde aus?


----------



## TigersClaw (10. Mai 2011)

skinny63 schrieb:


> oder ich:
> http://www.gpsies.com/map.do?fileId=eadqcdbzwktubrxe
> 
> Fotos folgen
> ...



z.B. so.

Gleiche Vorschlag von mir für Sonntag. Wer Samstag nicht kann oder mag, Sonntag führe ich über die gleiche Strecke.


----------



## Cad2 (10. Mai 2011)

bin am samstag oder sonntag dabei. muss mal schauen wann es am besten passt.

edit: zu 90% sonntag


----------



## halbrechts2 (10. Mai 2011)

TigersClaw schrieb:


> z.B. so.
> 
> Gleiche Vorschlag von mir für Sonntag. Wer Samstag nicht kann oder mag, Sonntag führe ich über die gleiche Strecke.


 

Wäre auch dabei!

Besser Sonntag, weil erst Freitag Rück von der Weser.

Muss noch Kette kürzen, sonst wirds am ersten Hügel  wieder ein Lauf.

Wann?


----------



## skinny63 (10. Mai 2011)

Bei mir geht leider nur Samstag, Mitfahrer/-innen würden mich freuen.

Optional geht natürlich auch ne Seenrunde Krakow/Plau etc.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pseikow (11. Mai 2011)

*RACE bei Malchin*
Hassemer XC Cup am 14.05.2011

http://www.zweirad-hassemer.de/2011...our-de-meck-schweiz-auf-september-verschoben/

Sollte man eigentlich auch mitnehmen, ist ja gleich um die Ecke.

=) Ein Wochenende mit zwei Rennen hat doch auch seinen Reiz.


----------



## bulettenfisch (11. Mai 2011)

pseikow schrieb:


> *RACE bei Malchin*
> Hassemer XC Cup am 14.05.2011
> 
> http://www.zweirad-hassemer.de/2011...our-de-meck-schweiz-auf-september-verschoben/
> ...




Oh Mann, stimmt ja. Schiete kann ich mir zeitlich nicht leisten. Aber alle die mitfahren, viel Erfolg. Ist bestimmt etwas anspruchsvoller als der Kellerswald. Daumen hoch und Kette rechts.

Gruß Sebastian


----------



## MarNe (11. Mai 2011)

pseikow schrieb:


> =) Ein Wochenende mit zwei Rennen hat doch auch seinen Reiz.



Mach ma , mir wird das eine am Sonntag für'n Anfang reichen.


----------



## TigersClaw (11. Mai 2011)

Touraufruf:

Sonntag 15. Mai, 10:00 Uhr Treffen an der Trotzenburg. Von dort aus Trailsurfen über Wohld, Kellerswald, Kühlung
bis Bastorf, dort Einkehr, dann gleichen Weg retour. Strecke etwa 80km mit ca. 1200hm. Kondition ist also gefordert 

Die Wetteraussichten versprechen Modder, seit drauf vorbereitet


----------



## Tantebrisco (11. Mai 2011)

Bestandsaufnahme: Wer will mit mir im Bus nach Köthen?


----------



## Cad2 (11. Mai 2011)

moin, heute von hro in wohld und kellerswald. zügige runde. 46km -2h30min


----------



## Cad2 (11. Mai 2011)

pseikow schrieb:


> *RACE bei Malchin*
> Hassemer XC Cup am 14.05.2011
> 
> http://www.zweirad-hassemer.de/2011...our-de-meck-schweiz-auf-september-verschoben/
> ...



wie viele runden sind das?

Edit: hab ne mail vom veranstalter bekommen. 3 runden, jeweils 5km. ist nicht viel.


----------



## pseikow (11. Mai 2011)

Hat er mir auch gesagt und ich riet ihm, lieber 6 oder 8 Runden anzusetzen.

Ich fahr auf jeden Fall hin, egal wieviele Runden. =)

Mitm Zug fährt man etwas über eine Stunde. Ich werd wohl 10:34 los.


----------



## Cad2 (11. Mai 2011)

ich überlege noch. Wetter Soll ja nicht so toll werden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pseikow (11. Mai 2011)

@Cad2: Meister, hab keine Angst vorm Schlamm, das wird umso geiler.

@Tantebrisco: Bisher drei. MarNe, pseikow, Froschkatze (mitnehmen von A19 Rastplatz).


----------



## Tantebrisco (11. Mai 2011)

Damit würde ich sagen sind wir so quasi ausgebucht.
Mehr Räder und Menschen würde gehen- jedoch muss dann jedes weitere Bike zerlegt werden und "drinnen" mitfahren.
Wird etwas unkomfortabel- ich würde sagen wir belassen es dabei!!

Das CC Race den Sonntag würde ich auch fahren wollen, wenn die Beine Samstag nicht "zumachen"- mit Bus;-)


----------



## pseikow (11. Mai 2011)

*Touraufruf*
Donnerstag, 12.05.2011
08:15, Morgens
Doberaner Platz
Schnelle Tour nach Gehlsdorf am Wasser entlang und zurück. Mit Technik Check für´s Wochenende. 

Teilnehmer bisher: Taekis + pseikow


*Race Overview *
Samstag: Malchin http://www.zweirad-hassemer.de/2011...our-de-meck-schweiz-auf-september-verschoben/
Sonntag: Köthen http://www.wehlaberg-bike-marathon.de/

@ Tantebrisco: Vorsicht vor Verwechslungen.


----------



## bulettenfisch (12. Mai 2011)

Du Schwein Pseikow, hier die Pendleton ohne Goldmedaillen reinzuposten.


----------



## Cad2 (12. Mai 2011)

sag mal pseikow, ich wär ja gerne heute früh dabei gewesen, musst das denn aber mal bisschen früher Posten!


----------



## pseikow (12. Mai 2011)

Sorry, Cad2. Ich kann nicht immer alle anrufen. War ne spontane Idee mit Marianne. 

Ein SMS Ticker wäre genau das Richtige für uns. Aber ich hab keine SMS Flat. :/
Hast Du da ne Idee?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cad2 (12. Mai 2011)

wenn das so spontan ist dann ist es schwer ein paar mehr leute zusammen zubekommen. sms ist wohl das beste, aber jeden anschreiben kann teuer werden wenn man keine flat hat, einfach rechtzeitig posten und dann passt das schon


----------



## skinny63 (12. Mai 2011)

skinny63 schrieb:


> Bei mir geht leider nur Samstag, Mitfahrer/-innen würden mich freuen.
> 
> Optional geht natürlich auch ne Seenrunde Krakow/Plau etc.



so, Samstag scheint ja gar nix zu gehen (außer Race) 

dann habt ihr es nicht besser verdient, ich werde Euch (die Racer) dann wohl mal besuchen fahren


----------



## TigersClaw (12. Mai 2011)

Anfrage: wie schauts aus, Juni Juli oder August ein WE Trailsurfen im Harz. Potentielle Fahrer mit Autos sind genug da, Unterkünfte sind billig und auskennen tun wir uns auch. Gibts da Interesse?

Ich habe dazu mal in der IG was erstellt. Bitte alles dazu hier rein:

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/group.php?do=discuss&group=&discussionid=4320


----------



## Obotrit (12. Mai 2011)

TigersClaw schrieb:


> Touraufruf:
> 
> Sonntag 15. Mai, 10:00 Uhr Treffen an der Trotzenburg. Von dort aus Trailsurfen über Wohld, Kellerswald, Kühlung
> bis Bastorf, dort Einkehr, dann gleichen Weg retour. Strecke etwa 80km mit ca. 1200hm. Kondition ist also gefordert
> ...


Klingt sehr interessant. Bin dabei sofern ich meine Arbeit am Samstag geschafft habe. Kondition liegt bei mir so um "Null", aber ich weiß wo es lang geht ;-) - und für mich sinds ja dann nur 40 km. Ich hoffe es regnet noch.


----------



## MarNe (12. Mai 2011)

TigersClaw schrieb:


> Anfrage: wie schauts aus, Juni Juli oder August ein WE Trailsurfen im Harz. Potentielle Fahrer mit Autos sind genug da, Unterkünfte sind billig und auskennen tun wir uns auch. Gibts da Interesse?
> 
> Ich habe dazu mal in der IG was erstellt. Bitte alles dazu hier rein:
> 
> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/group.php?do=discuss&group=&discussionid=4320



Oh das finde ich total klasse! Aber ich warte erst mal ab. Christi Himmelfahrt (Do), wenn ich denn auch'ne Mitfahrgelegenheit finde, gehts in den Harz, bis So. Danach werde ich sehen ob dat wat für mich ist. Ich war nämlich noch nie im Harz. Bin seeeeehr neugierig und freue mich. Motivation für Berge ist da.


----------



## zarea (12. Mai 2011)

TigersClaw schrieb:


> Sonntag 15. Mai, 10:00 Uhr Treffen an der Trotzenburg. ...


An und für dich bin ich dabei. Aber nicht hetzen.



TigersClaw schrieb:


> ... Juli oder August ein WE Trailsurfen im Harz.


Gute Idee.


----------



## Cad2 (12. Mai 2011)

@zarea: letzten Sonntag war auch cappucino tour angesagt und teilweise waren wir etwas schnell unterwegs.


----------



## zarea (12. Mai 2011)

Na, wir werden sehen.


----------



## Cad2 (12. Mai 2011)

wir sind ja alle fit, mehr oder weniger


----------



## skinny63 (12. Mai 2011)

Cad2 schrieb:


> @zarea: letzten Sonntag war auch cappucino tour angesagt und teilweise waren wir etwas schnell unterwegs.



cool ist ja jetzt, dass sich die "Espressos" melden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TigersClaw (12. Mai 2011)

skinny63 schrieb:


> cool ist ja jetzt, dass sich die "Espressos" melden



Red Bulls passt besser


----------



## skinny63 (12. Mai 2011)

TigersClaw schrieb:


> Red Bulls passt besser



Aha, wieso? Das bekomme ich jetzt gerade nicht hin.


----------



## TigersClaw (12. Mai 2011)

Red Bull hat doch ne aufputschende Wirkung oder nicht


----------



## halbrechts2 (12. Mai 2011)

TigersClaw schrieb:


> Anfrage: wie schauts aus, Juni Juli oder August ein WE Trailsurfen im Harz. Potentielle Fahrer mit Autos sind genug da, Unterkünfte sind billig und auskennen tun wir uns auch. Gibts da Interesse?
> 
> Ich habe dazu mal in der IG was erstellt. Bitte alles dazu hier rein:
> 
> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/group.php?do=discuss&group=&discussionid=4320


 


Cad2 schrieb:


> @zarea: letzten Sonntag war auch cappucino tour angesagt und teilweise waren wir etwas schnell unterwegs.


 


skinny63 schrieb:


> cool ist ja jetzt, dass sich die "Espressos" melden


 
moin,

wie auf unserer erstenTeilnahme am letzten Sonntag berichtet sind wir im Vorfeld Trans auch Harz über`s WE gefahren.

Also kleiner Berg und dann grosser Berg.Routen vor Ort und Internet. Am besten Navi mit das Wegenetz von Ost nach West lässt sich einfach nicht zusammenführen. Sind da mal einen Tag mit einem Huby(Guide) aus Braunlage gefahren.

Für nen nächsten Ausflug in next months wär ich auch intressiert.

Bin an den WE`s schon ziemlich ausgebucht! Wann?

Sonntag stoss ich wieder auf Weg nach Bastorf dazu.

Wieder Fischer? 10.45?

Hinter Reinshagen waren wir auf der Strasse schon eher espresso, auch wenn ich mich eher für cappucino entschieden hatte.


----------



## Cad2 (13. Mai 2011)

also ich war auch eigentlich für cappucino eingestellt. Dann hätte ich wohl das andere bike nehmen sollen


----------



## Cad2 (13. Mai 2011)

TigersClaw schrieb:


> Touraufruf:
> 
> Sonntag 15. Mai, 10:00 Uhr Treffen an der Trotzenburg. Von dort aus Trailsurfen über Wohld, Kellerswald, Kühlung
> bis Bastorf, dort Einkehr, dann gleichen Weg retour. Strecke etwa 80km mit ca. 1200hm. Kondition ist also gefordert
> ...



bin leider raus. muss nach dubai, komme auch erst sonntag nachmittag wieder.  
viel spass euch


----------



## chaoskaefer (13. Mai 2011)

Cad2 schrieb:


> also ich war auch eigentlich für cappucino eingestellt. Dann hätte ich wohl das andere bike nehmen sollen





skinny63 schrieb:


> cool ist ja jetzt, dass sich die "Espressos" melden



Moin zusammen,
Cappucchino, Red Bull, Espresso Ich versteh nur noch Bahnhof. Ich glaub, auf der Straße nach Reinshagen bin ich wieder mal losgezogen(sorry). Da ich aber noch nicht so genau weiß, wer von Euch wie fährt, einfach mal anbrüllen und gut ist.

@René wenn ich die ganze Sache richtig verstehe, ist bei dem einen Cappucchino schon Espresso und bei dem anderen umgekehrt. Das ist bei meinen Lübecker Radfreunden genauso. Mittlerweile kriegen wir es aber gut hin. Motto: Wer zusammen losfährt kommt auch zusammen an.
Wahrscheinlich bis Sonntag(80%)
Hans


----------



## zarea (13. Mai 2011)

Cad2 schrieb:


> bin leider raus. muss nach dubai, ...


3 - 4 - OOOOoooo..... Eine Tüte Mittleid für Cad, er muss nach Dubei. 

Da ist das doch bestimmt schon schei$e warm oder? Das wär nix für Muttis Sohn. ne ne.



chaoskaefer schrieb:


> Cappucchino, Red Bull, Espresso Ich versteh nur noch Bahnhof.
> ...
> bei dem einen Cappucchino schon Espresso und bei dem anderen umgekehrt.
> ...


Dann vielleicht zum mitschreiben? 
Man geht gemütlich eine Cappuccino trinken,
oder schnell einen Espresso,
Red Bull nur wenn man fliegen will.

Jetz bessä?


----------



## chaoskaefer (13. Mai 2011)

zarea schrieb:


> Dann vielleicht zum mitschreiben?
> Man geht gemütlich eine Cappuccino trinken,
> oder schnell einen Espresso,
> Red Bull nur wenn man fliegen will.
> ...



Danke, sehr viel bessä! Wenn Du mir jetzt noch schreibst, ob wir am Sonntag im Espresso fliegend einen Cappuccino trinken oder doch lieber Cappuccino trinkend im Espresso einen fliegen lassen, ist alles gut 

Da ich momentan beides ganz gut kann, ist mir alles Recht
Gruß von Hans zu Dir


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Obotrit (13. Mai 2011)

Ich nehm wohl besser ein Abschleppseil mit. Dann kann ich mich ziehen lassen bevor ich Euch ziehen lasse.


----------



## Cad2 (13. Mai 2011)

hab auch bock auf espresso


----------



## Cad2 (13. Mai 2011)

in dubai sollen grad 42grad sein, Na mal schauen, wär lieber am Sonntag mit dabei.


----------



## zarea (13. Mai 2011)

Boah, 42°C bleib lieber hier!



chaoskaefer schrieb:


> Danke,


bitte



chaoskaefer schrieb:


> ....doch lieber Cappuccino trinkend im Espresso einen fliegen lassen...


Das möchte ich mir doch lieber nicht vorstellen.


----------



## Cad2 (13. Mai 2011)

ich muss ja, ist ja Arbeit. Fliege aber Sonntag wieder ins kalte Deutschland


----------



## pseikow (13. Mai 2011)

*RACE Treffpunkt*

Samstag, 14.05.2011
Hauptbahnhof, Gleis 7
Abfahrt: 10:30
Teilnehmer bisher: MagicDave, Taekis, Arvid, Pseikow







GruppenTicket oder sonstiges schauen wir dann spontan. =)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## taekis (13. Mai 2011)

pseikow schrieb:


> *RACE Treffpunkt*
> 
> Samstag, 14.05.2011
> Hauptbahnhof, Gleis 7
> ...



bis morgen, freu mich schon... ach ja, hab mal wieder kein tel, ist bei ner freundin und komm heute nicht mehr dazu es abzuholen, also wenn noch was ist wegen morgen bitte auf diesem weg anschreiben.


----------



## halbrechts2 (14. Mai 2011)

chaoskaefer schrieb:


> Moin zusammen,
> Cappucchino, Red Bull, Espresso Ich versteh nur noch Bahnhof. Ich glaub, auf der Straße nach Reinshagen bin ich wieder mal losgezogen(sorry). Da ich aber noch nicht so genau weiß, wer von Euch wie fährt, einfach mal anbrüllen und gut ist.
> 
> @René wenn ich die ganze Sache richtig verstehe, ist bei dem einen Cappucchino schon Espresso und bei dem anderen umgekehrt. Das ist bei meinen Lübecker Radfreunden genauso. Mittlerweile kriegen wir es aber gut hin. Motto: Wer zusammen losfährt kommt auch zusammen an.
> ...


 
Moin ,

back von der Weser.
War doch kein Problem, in Heiligenhagen waren alle wieder zusammen.

Frage:Bleibts bei Sonntag 10.00 Uhr Trotzenburg und/oder mein dazu stossen beim Fischer?
Auch wenns moddert!

CAD Dubai ist auch ziemlich sandig.Nicht das es im Getriebe knirscht!


----------



## TigersClaw (14. Mai 2011)

*Hat jemand kurzfristig noch Lust immer Himmelfahrt (2.-5. Juni) mit in den Harz zu kommen? Ich habe eine Option auf eine Ferienwohnung, 35,- Euro die Nacht ohne Frühstück, also echt billig. Mitfahrgelegenheit ist wahrscheinlich auch vorhanden. Feste Zusage bis Montag Abend nötig.*


----------



## TigersClaw (14. Mai 2011)

Nochmal zur Erinnerung:

Touraufruf:

Sonntag 15. Mai, 10:00 Uhr Treffen an der Trotzenburg. Von dort aus Trailsurfen über Wohld, Kellerswald, Kühlung
bis Bastorf, dort Einkehr, dann gleichen Weg retour. Strecke etwa 80km mit ca. 1200hm. Kondition ist also gefordert 

Die Wetteraussichten versprechen Modder, seit drauf vorbereitet


----------



## skinny63 (14. Mai 2011)

so, Bilder vom Malchiner Event:



 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 


 

 

 

 

 



bis auf die Mücken im Wald, war es ganz nett

brauchte aber auch nicht mitfahren


----------



## taekis (14. Mai 2011)

Hey alle zusammen,
ich werde doch nicht an der Tour morgen teilnehmen, da ich mich spontan entschieden habe lieber zum Rennen mitzufahren. Also nicht warten und wundern wenn ich nicht erscheine...
Viel Spaß euch!


----------



## halbrechts2 (14. Mai 2011)

TigersClaw schrieb:


> Nochmal zur Erinnerung:
> 
> Touraufruf:
> 
> ...


 
Dann bis morgen ab 10.30 auf "Fischers Parkplatz"

Roland


----------



## TigersClaw (14. Mai 2011)

Wie beim letzten Mal eher 10:45 bis 11:00 Uhr am Fischereihof


----------



## halbrechts2 (14. Mai 2011)

jo!


----------



## Vidar (14. Mai 2011)

können sich bitte alle bei mir melden, welche bilder/videos vom hassemer haben?! Das mit den Email Adressen ist ja leider nichts mehr geworden.
Gruß Max


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## skinny63 (14. Mai 2011)

halbrechts2 schrieb:


> Dann bis morgen ab 10.30 auf "Fischers Parkplatz"
> 
> Roland



holt "halbrechts" doch aus lambrechtshagen ab, falls ihr wieder den Trail Mittwochsrunde fahrt. Treffpunkt 10:20 an der Kirche L'hagen


----------



## TigersClaw (14. Mai 2011)

skinny63 schrieb:


> holt "halbrechts" doch aus lambrechtshagen ab, falls ihr wieder den Trail Mittwochsrunde fahrt. Treffpunkt 10:20 an der Kirche L'hagen



Soll mir recht sein. Wir fahren ja eh dort lang.


----------



## pseikow (14. Mai 2011)

Hey skinny63, super coole Fotos! =) Und dann auch noch so fix hochgeladen. Geil. 

TanteBrisco: Guter Plan. Lemur ist schon befestigt, also könnten wir dann ja 4:00 sagen. :]
Ich bring auch etwas Werkzeug mit, 2x Ersatzschlauch und HelmCam. Außerdem PowerGel und PowerRiegel gegen eine kleine Spende.

Das Rennen in Malchin war sehr schön, bin 8er geworden. Lemur hat´s auch gefallen.


----------



## pseikow (14. Mai 2011)

*Race in Malchin*

Hassemer XC Cup am 14.05.2011
http://www.zweirad-hassemer.de/2011...our-de-meck-schweiz-auf-september-verschoben/

Gleich zu Anfang ein freundlicher und gemütlicher Empfang. Fetzige DorfFestMusik inklusive.
Uuuuuuuuuuund es gibt Bratwurst und Wasser 4 Free! Wunderbar. Ein guter Tag.
Ich darf meine Startnummer selbst aussuchen und siehe da, die 88 ist noch frei. Cool, Schnapszahl.









Der Moderator hielt die Leute bei Laune und witzelte über meine Kamera.

Nach dem Kollektiven abfahren der Strecke folgte auch alsbald der Start.

Kamera kritisch beäugt und gecheckt und 3... 2... 1... Start! 









Ein cooler Typ schwenkt eine Racing Flagge. Jiehr!
Alle rasen los, ich bin vorne dabei! - Kunststück, bei 15 Teilnehmern. ^^ - Ich hoffe beim nächsten Mal sind wir mehr!

Ich lasse ein paar vorbei (und halte fast während des gesamten Rennens die Bremse gedrückt), damit ich nur auf Platz 8 komme. Mit meiner Startnummer 88 ein köstlich arrangierter Zufall.

Arvid fetzt vorbei und gibt alles. Gute Sache, sind ja auch nur 4 x 5Km. Sein erstes Race.

Beim ersten kniffligen Anstieg - mit aufgewühlter Erde und gut getarnten Wurzeln dazwischen - kommt er ins schwanken und purzelt zur Seite. - Doch wow, sofort wieder aufgerappelt, im Laufschritt an mir vorbei und wieder aufgesprungen. Sehr gut. Man bin ich ne lahme Ente. 

Wir fahren noch ein Stück zu zweit, bis ich nach einem tollen schnellen Downhill-Pfad in eine Absperrung rase. Like Always.

Nun, allein auf weiter Flur, frage ich mich wiedermal, warum ich das hier tue.
Nach einem PowerBarGel gehts mir alsbald besser und Trinken ist auch noch da.

Wieder eine Runde geschafft... Die Absperrung beim engen Downhill Pfad, den man locker mit 40 Km/h fahren kann, passiere ich diesmal, aber dafür klemmt sich meine Kette fest und ich muss sie mit aller Gewalt wieder frei reißen. Alles noch ganz, alles noch gut.









Meine Hände sind so schmierig, dass ich nicht mehr schalten kann! Argh, abgewischt und es geht wieder. Gut, dass ich die Kette unmittelbar vorher geölt hab. oO

Lemur lässt lässig seinen Wuschelschwanz im Wind flattern.





Erst am Ende der dritten Runde werde ich warm und kann wieder mehr reintreten. Ich hole Arvid wieder ein, rase weiter, mache einen Schweine Hüpfer über einen schlafenden Polizisten und dann kommt auch schon das Ziel. 





Yeah, noch eine Bratwurst. =)

Video schneide ich später. Das gilt auch für die anderen Rennen. ^^ 

Morgen Köthen. We meet again!


----------



## MarNe (14. Mai 2011)

pseikow schrieb:


> *Race in Malchin*
> 
> ...  mache einen Schweine Hüpfer über einen schlafenden Polizisten und dann kommt auch schon das Ziel.




Riskant, riskant! Aber cool das du dem schlafenden Ordnungshüter nicht ein Haar gekrümmt hast, dass wäre sicherlich morgen in der Bild am Sonntag der Aufhänger, gleich auf der Titelseite, gewesen! 

Ein sehr erheitender Bericht!


----------



## Tantebrisco (14. Mai 2011)

Hast zum Ölen das "gute" von Finishline genommen??
Ich meine, das sieht arg danach aus...

Morgen dann um 4- was eine 4tel Stunde mehr Schlaf bedeutet


----------



## zarea (14. Mai 2011)

Laut Wetter.de sind morgen 30-36% Regenrisiko in Parkentin.
Wir könnten Glück haben. Bis morgen an der Dings-bums-burg.

@pseikow:
Du mit Deinen Absperrungen, Du sollst auf den Weg kucken! Sonst nimmt das noch Mal ein schlimmes Ende mit Dir.


----------



## Tantebrisco (14. Mai 2011)

Startnummer 99- ohne mir die selber auszusuchen, was sagt der Lemur dazu??


----------



## halbrechts2 (14. Mai 2011)

TigersClaw schrieb:


> Soll mir recht sein. Wir fahren ja eh dort lang.


 na denn morgen nach der Beichte Treff nahe unserer Kirche in L`hagen.Ihr werdet wohl aus Vorweden kommen?

Roland


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MarNe (15. Mai 2011)

Zurück! Vom Autobahn -und Bike Race! Letzeres war einfach Klasse, ersteres einfach nervenaufreibend. So angespannt war ich und wohl auch Marianne lange nicht mehr. Die Aufregung verpasste uns beiden rote Apfelbäckchen und 'nen Satz heiße Ohren. Letzendlich war es so, wir kamen im richtigen Köthen an, die Teilnehmer standen schon am Start. Es waren nur noch wenige Minuten bis es losgehen sollte! Während der Fahrt hatten Marianne, Norman und ich uns schon umgezogen und die Vorderräder von Molli und Lemur sein Rad eingebaut. Hatten wir die Räder während der Fahrt eingebaut? Ich weiß es nicht mehr...hmm . Nungut. Teilnehmerdingsbums augefüllt, Startnummer geholt und rangetüdelt. Auf - ach ne, für kleine Mädchen gewesen, zurückgespurtet, Molli geschnappt und dann ging es sogleich los. Keine Zeit mehr zum nachdenken und für weitere Aufregung, es ging einfach los und wir waren mittendrin. 

Weiteres kommt dann, ich muss erst mal wieder runterkommen. 

Fortsetzung

Wir folgten einen Bus, der mit ca 25km/h vorfuhr, bis es nach ungefähr 4min von der Straße auf einen Schotterweg ging. Und von dort irgendwann in den tiefen tiefen Wald. Ohne Safety Car. Vor uns lagen Anstiege die dem Hütter Wohld ähnelten. Lang und länger. Norman hatte sich wortlos nach vorne verabschiedet, kurz darauf folgte Tantebrisko mit einem :"Viel Glück oder Spaß..." oder - ich weiß es nicht mehr...und weg war er. Er ward dann auch nicht mehr gesehen. 

Langsam aber stetig schoben wir uns mehr oder weniger lautstark die Anstiege hoch, ich schlängelte mich alsbald an den einen schnaufenden oder die andere vorbei und es trieb mich weiter nach vorne. Endlich die erste längere Abfahrt- Rechtskurve-lockerer Sand und...4 Trinkflaschen? 5 oder mehr lagen vor mir verteilt und ich musste Molli zügeln damit wir da nicht drüberfuhren und es uns eventuell weghaut. So fuhr ich also geradeaus ins Unterholz - fluchend wieder auf den Hauptweg - und weiter. 
Auf weiche Waldwege folgten Schotterwege - ideal um den einen oder anderen Schluck aus der (zum Glück) noch vorhandenen Trinkflasche zu nehmen und diese wieder sicher zurückzustecken. Trikot zurechtgezupft, nach hinten geschaut - Düsenantrieb. Molli lieferte sich ein Stechen mit einem Stevens - gewann und preschte stolz, mit erhobenen Vorbau, weiter voran. Anstiege-Zuckersand -teils fies in den 90° Kurven verteilt- und irgendwann ging es so derb bergauf das alle ihre Räder plötzlich liebhatten und schoben. Die Mücken hatten ihre wahre Freude an uns und eine riesen Auswahl. Meine Waden fanden das nicht so dolle aber was soll's. Ich schickte den Schweinehund auf die stille Treppe. 

Nach dem Mörderberg kamen aber die tollsten Abfahrten! Ich schloß innerlich mit meinem Leben ab und ließ Molli einfach laufen. Toll! Schön! Herrrrrrrlich! Vor den Kurven hielt ich Molli leicht zurück-sie blubberte-dann ließ ich ihr wieder freien Lauf. Hier ein Bunny und dort auch und da schon wieder - neee, das war nicht ich, das war jemand anderes-hätte auch jemand denken können, der mich kennt und dann das gesehen hätte...weiter gings- noch mehr lange Abfahrten die mir so viel Schwung gaben, dass ich die darauf folgenen 2-3 Hügelchen ohne mein zutun überflog bis ich wieder rechts auf eine Straße fuhr. 

Unterwegs gab es noch einiges an Hinterlassenschaften zu sehen. Die typisch und wohl schon heimisch fühlende, gemeine Trinkflasche. Ein häufiger in Europa anzufindener Fahrradschlauch, eine kleingezüchtete Luftpumpe...die ich leider nicht aufsammeln konnte weil Molli meinte - was soll der Quatsch und einfach weiterfuhr und auf ein von mir kommendes "Och Menno" mit Schaltwirrwarr reagierte. Olle Zicke! Zwischendurch überholte ich weiterhin,wen oder was weiß ich nicht - ich hatte 'nen Tunnelblick... noch ein Scott vs Stevensstechen - Molli gewann - und zog wie selbstverständlich weiter. 

Plötzlich wieder im Ort. Ich umrundete die Bushaltestelle-Kette sprang ab- verhackte sich zwischen Kurbel und... ich stieg ab- aus der Bushaltestelle kam ein:"Willst du aufhören?" Ich schmiss einen erbosten Blick in die Bushaltestelle-riss an der Kette - ein kleiner Junge kam eifrig angerannt und wollte helfen-ich hatte alles wieder im Griff-totterte kurz mit Molli und schoß wieder von dannen. Und es folgten erst mal Anstieg an Anstieg...dank Power Gel und ausreichend Flüssigkeit bewältigte ich diese in NullKommaNix, schoß weiter nach vorne und huch! Norman überholte mich plötzlich! Wann hab ich den den überholt? Ich folgte ihn, amüsierte mich über seine Pfützenalleingänge...eine nahm ich auch mit - na ein bisschen einsauen kann nicht schaden...Wunderte mich über ihn, da er  immer langsamer wurde, gar trödelte. Letztendlich saß er plötzlich rechts auf einen Hügel (es ging ihm wohl nicht gut) ich rief noch ein "Alles gut?" und schmetterte, so gut es ging bergauf, weiter.

Schotterweg-trinken-Gas geben-Anstieg-ich kannte die Strecke nun und konnte somit richtig Gas geben, da wo es sich eben anbot. Trinken alle-Flaschenwechsel. Ich führte noch eine-die kleine-in meinem Rucksack mit. Beim rumgefummel mit 20km/h-hörte ich plötzlich hinter mir einen brüllen: "fahr liiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiincks!!!!!!!!"  Ich folgte dem Befehl, der in rot/schwarz/weiß gekleidete-im Einklang mit seinem Rad, fuhr plötzlich neben mir, riss mir die leere Flasche aus der Hand und im Gleichtritt fummelte er an der einen Seite vom Rucksack um die Flasche dort zu verstauen während ich an der anderen Seite vom Rucksack rumtüddelte um die volle Trinkflasche rauszuholen. Wir amüsierten uns, lachten, er hatte die leere drin, ich die volle draußen und steckte sie sicher in die Halterung, bedankte mich und fuhr fix weiter. Ließ ihn meine Staubwolke zugute kommen.  Berghoch, durch Zuckersand, leichtes Hin -und Hergeschlinger, klitzekleine Wurzelwege-Gasgeben-Abfahrten, Mörderberg inklusive Mücken, Gas-Gas-Gas-plötzlich wieder der nette Herr in rot/schwarz/weiß, der mich fragte wie weit es noch wäre, worauf ich ihn fragte wie spät es denn sei. Irgendwas mit kurz vor 13:00 Uhr und ich beantwortete seine Frage mit:" Na dann sind wir ja gleich da!" Noch mehr in die Pedalen getreten, noch schneller die Abfahrten genommen und mich darüber gefreut wie schön die doch sind-Tunnelblick-Straße-Buswendeschleife-Ziel. Ziel? Ach! Wie? Schluss? Ich brüllte meine Startnummer in die Bushaltestelle- inklusive Zahlendreher- berichtigte diesen und stand dann erst mal perplex da rum, versuchte mich zu erinnern wo das Auto parkte, irrte umher, fand dann den richtigen Parkplatz, Tantebrisco war schon da - natürlich! Ich schmiss Molli auf den Rasen und...innerlich war ich noch mittendrin...konnte es irgendwie nicht fassen, dass das alles war. War es aber. Und es war geil! Norman kam, Marianne kam-ich ging duschen-matschig im Kopp fand ich die nicht...wo herrgottnochmal sind die Duschen??? Ich fragte. Die nette Dame meinte: Da ist doch ein Schild wo's draufsteht!" Und ich: Tut mir leid, ich kann derzeit nur was mit schrillgrünen, roten und pinken Richtungspfeilen anfangen!" endlich geduscht - immer noch matschig inne Birne und überhaupt am ganzen Körper-zurück, Essenmarke holen (war die Startnummer) Essen holen, Essen essen, zurück, ins Auto und weg. 

Ja. das war's.


----------



## Vegeta2205 (15. Mai 2011)

na das liest sich doch gut


----------



## TigersClaw (15. Mai 2011)

Wir hatten heute über 90km Trailsurfen, mit 1200hm


----------



## Vegeta2205 (15. Mai 2011)

@Tiger schöne Runde vielleicht hab ich ja mal bei der nä. Tour frei dann wäre ich gerne mal dabei


----------



## zarea (15. Mai 2011)

MarNe schrieb:


> ... Die Aufregung verpasste uns beiden rote Apfelbäckchen ...


Der ganze Text liest sich eher wie Euforie (Wird das so geschrieben?.


----------



## MarNe (16. Mai 2011)

zarea schrieb:


> Der ganze Text liest sich eher wie Euforie (Wird das so geschrieben?.



Ganz genauso wird es geschrieben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Vegeta2205 (16. Mai 2011)

hi,

hab ein paar Bilder vom Marathon gefunden...

http://www.wehlaberg-bike-marathon.de/bilder


----------



## MarNe (16. Mai 2011)

Dieses Bild bot sich uns, als wir in Köthen eingefahren sind und noch einen Parkplatz suchen mussten. Ein Wunder das wir da nicht wie kopflose Hühner rumgerannt sind...

Großes Lob und Dankeschön an TanteBrisco, der trotz des enormen Zeitdrucks irgendwie ruhig geblieben ist, während wir schon voll hippelig auf der Rückbank hin und her rutschten.


----------



## chaoskaefer (16. Mai 2011)

MarNe schrieb:


> Zurück! Vom Autobahn -und Bike Race! ........ich schmiss Molli auf den Rasen und...innerlich war ich noch mittendrin...konnte es irgendwie nicht fassen, dass das alles war. War es aber. Und es war geil!



Saugeiler Bericht Marlene.  Ich glaub, ich muss das jetzt dringend auch mal probieren. Genug Skate-Rennen habe ich in den letzten 10 Jahren auf dem Buckel, aber noch nie mit dem Mountainbike.
Grüße an Moli;-)
Hans


----------



## taekis (16. Mai 2011)

Wer hat ein Bike mit großem Rahmen im Keller stehen und will/kann es vom ca. 5.06 bis ca. 16.06 an einen aus Afrika angereisten Freund von mir verleihen? Wir würden auch was dafür zahlen und es natürlich absolut pfleglich behandeln, sowie eventuell entstehende Schäden sofort beseitigen. Der Transport von einem Rad für so kurze Zeit scheint den damit verbundenen Aufwand nicht zu rechtfertigen...
Die Person ist ca. 185 groß, also müsste es schon ein etwas größerer Rahmen sein.
Lg und würde mich freuen wenn sich jemand meldet (vielleicht eher per PN).


----------



## Vegeta2205 (16. Mai 2011)

hallo,

ist hier jemand dabei?

http://breitensport.rad-net.de/breitensportkalender/termine/2011/19.-vorpommern-rtf;32013.html

mfg


----------



## MarNe (17. Mai 2011)

Moin! Hier noch mehr, viel mehr, Actionbilder voll mit Märkischen Sand und Forstwegen und dem Wehlaberg! 

https://picasaweb.google.com/111249116162335275247/WBMMai2011#


----------



## pseikow (17. Mai 2011)

*Wehlaberg Marathon* 15.05.2011  - _http://www.wehlaberg-bike-marathon.de/_

3 Uhr nochwas, der Wecker klingelt.

Awwwwrgh, meine Augen kleben zu. 
Was solls, ab gehts, heute endlich mal wieder ein Rennen!
Schnell ein Müsli essen, Sachen sind bereit und schon kommt Marlene um die Ecke geradelt um mich abzuholen.
Die ersten Terror-Vögel erwachen zum leben, wir radeln schwer bepackt zu Marco, der schon mit seinem schicken blauen VW Bus auf uns wartet (Für immer eingeprägt: _Billige Busse sind schlecht_, das hab ich ca. 100 mal gelesen. Das stand auf der warnfarbenen Weste, die über dem Sitz vor mir hing.).

4 Uhr früh losfahren: wessen Idee war es bitte? Was für ein Elend... Naja, was tut man nicht, um pünktlich beim Marathon-Start aufzukreuzen.

Marianne ist auch schon da und wir fahren los. 

Caro, Marianne, Marlene, Marco und ich. Ziemlich hohe Frauen-Quote für so ein MTB Event. 

Ich schlafe ein bisschen.

In Köthen angekommen, finden wir den Dorfweg einfach nicht.
Nicht mal die hübsche Taxi-Frau kann uns helfen. "Einen Dorfweg gibt´s hier nicht! Höchstens im dicht anliegenden Nachbar-Ort."
Seltsam. Aber... Los gehts! - Caro versucht mit einem Internetz-Handy eine Wegbeschreibung zu finden.

Alsbald fällt uns auf, dass wir im falschen Köthen sind.

fffffffffffffffffffffuuuuuuu.....





Das Köthen bei Märkisch Buchholz ist schlappe 177Km weg. Jetzt aber husch husch. 
Von Rostock aus sind beide Köthen´s zwischen 300 und 400Km entfernt.

08:40 Uhr. Ohoh, könnte wirklich knapp werden.

Tank füllen, Ready, Go! 
Unser erstes Race beginnt schon eine gute Stunde vorher!

Im Bus umziehen und Fahrräder einstellen. 
Nudeln essen (schmeckt irgendwie komisch) und bangen, ob wir es noch schaffen.






Fabi besorgt uns, per SMS instruiert, schon mal die Haftausschlüsse. - Das Rennen verschieben wollen die Orga´s nicht.

8 Minuten vor 10 sind wir da. Ich bastle Marlenes und mein Bike zusammen, geh einmal für kleine Jungs und ab zum Start. Fabi hütet und unterstützt uns wie eine Mutter ohne Brust.









Carsten ist auch da! Wir reihen uns ganz hinten ein und schwups gehts einfach so los!

Keine Zeit zum plaudern, Schlängel-Modus activated! Immer der ACDSee Musiq hinterher von Lücke zu Lücke bis der ~richtige Wald beginnt~.









Im ersten sandigen Mini-Anstieg knockt es gleich ein paar aus. Genau wie im letzten Jahr. Vorbeigeschlängelt.

Yeah, was sehen meine Augen? Eine Ameisenstraße aus lauter MTB´lern. Alle fahren auf der rechten Spur. Ich überhole ein schwitzendes Dutzend.





Es ist mein fünftes Rennen in diesem Jahr. Gestern war das Vierte. Schon brennen meine Beine. Awwwrgh, bisschen sachter. 





Endlich gehts mal bergab! Bam bam bam, die Federgabel verschlingt die Bodenwellen und ich häng schräg hinterm Sattel, was gar nicht nötig wäre, wie ich merke und ich fange lieber mal an reinzutreten.

Ich stoße zu einer neuen schnelleren Gruppe mit einem Pärchen, dass die ganze Zeit zusammenfährt. Ich taufe die beiden insgeheim "Bonny und Clyde in Tights".










Wir battlen uns wie im Bilderbuch, doch auf einmal - ich an der Spitze - ist das Gras ziemlich hoch und unversehrt. 
Ich zögere.
"Sieht nicht so aus, als ob hier schon mal jemand lang gefahren ist.", kommt´s von hinten.
"Vielleicht einfach weiter, bis der nächste Pfeil kommt." Ein Anderer.
Wir fahren weiter. - Es wird nicht besser und wir drehen um. Lässig überhole ich meine Radler-Gemeinde um dann wieder da zu harren, wo ein paar Bremsspuren sind. 
Wir suchen den Boden ab und siehe da, Reste eines Roten Spray-Dosen-Pfeiles.
Schöne Schnitzeljagd. - Wieviele wohl schon an uns vorbei gefahren sind, die sich den Luxus des nach unten guggen´s genommen haben? Scharen, nehme ich an.









Wieder mit an der Spitze der Crew hab ich kurz Bauchschmerzen und dann einen Leistungsabstieg. 
Jetzt bin ich das Schlusslicht. Oh neiiin!

Es geht schnell über einen Feldweg hinweg mit einer schönen sandigen Ausselektier-Stelle. Smash! Ein, zwei abgehängt, Popo weit hinterm Sattel, Gewicht nach hinten, damit mein Vorderrad nicht wegtreibt.
Nach dem Borkum Beach Race kann mich nichts mehr schocken. Ich habe wieder Kraft. Zeit für ein paar Schattenspiele.





Die Gruppe verliert sich und jeder fährt für sich allein. (4ever?)

Ich erinnere mich an ein paar Stellen vom letzten Jahr und schaue mich kurz um. 
4 Biker kleben direkt hinter mir! Frechheit! 

Nachdem ich ihnen meinen bösesten Blick zugeworfen habe, entschuldigt sich der Erste schüchtern, "Du bist so schön groß!".
Nagut gerade so noch meinem Zorn entronnen.
Wir sind im Wald und ich kann bergab wieder Abstand aufbauen. - Über 50 Km/h schnell. F*ck ja! - Irgendwann werde ich dafür bezahlen müssen. Vielleicht mit einem abpen´ Arm.

Das Pärchen - Ich nehme an, dass sie eines sind - überholt mich bei langweiligen geraden und ich überhole sie dann wieder bergab. Macht Spaß. Vielleicht sollte ich mir meine Kräfte einteilen... Nein.





Den fiesen langen gemeinen Anstieg kenne ich noch vom letzten Jahr. "Ein guter Trick ist, nur zu schieben, wenn man wirklich muss.", erinnere ich mich an Fabi´s weise Worte.
Auf einmal Renn.Schnecke am Wegesrand! Fotografierend und mit einem Quietsch-Ding anfeuernd. Cool! =) 
"Los wieder rauf aufs Rad!" schreit sie uns an.
"Na wenn die Schnecke das sagt...", erwiedert einer hinter mir.
Sie scheint sehr berühmt zu sein.
Ich radle schon und kann den Belohnungsberg als erster nehmen.









Vor uns taucht eine befahrene Straße auf. Kein Strecken-Posten, genau wie im Jahr davor. Tricky. Da fahren sogar schon ein paar gaaanz vorsichtige Racer vor uns langsam ran und wollen uns warnen. 
Nicht mit mir, schon bin ich an allen vorbei und auf der anderen Seite.
Die Straße kann man locker einsehen wenn man den Hügel runter prescht.
Weshalb die Schranke zum Waldweg zu sein muss, verstehe ich auch diesmal nicht. 
Ein Schlängler und schon gehts wieder über Stock und Stein. - Besonders viel geräumt wurde nicht, aber das stört nicht. Was soll schon passieren bei hochwirbelnden Steinen und Stöckern?









Eine meiner zwei Flaschen ist leer und ich habe die listige Idee, sie zu tauschen, sodass ich an die volle besser ran komme.
Bei dem Manöver verliere ich die leere Specialized. Fail.
"Ich habs kommen sehen...", ein freundlicher Artgenosse.

Geifernd fahre ich weiter. Meine Hände kleben eh schon von den Gels und der Banane die ich gefuttert hab. Wieso also das Gesicht abwischen?

Ein wunderschöner Downhill mit Holweg und allem lässt mein Herz hüpfen. Shazäm! Einen Vorsichtigeren überholt... und noch einen.
Die Speed Strecke mündet in eine sandige Kurve, wo der ganze Schwung drauf geht. Durch gekämpft, panisch umgeguckt: die Luft ist rein, und weiter gehts. 
Nachher gibts Gratis-Nudeln für Alle! Power on!

Erste Runde fast geschafft!
Ich biege in den Wendekreis ein und ein großer Mercedes kommt mir entgegen. Argh. 
Ausgewichen, Start/Ziel Linie passieren und wieder über den Asphalt jagen.





Treiben sich da welche bei den Verpflegungstischen rum? Neid.

Runde 2 geht recht gut. Auch den Berg mit der superfiesen Sandpassage meistere ich... fast.
"Liiinks!!!!1eins", rufe ich und alle machen mir geschwind artig platz um mit anzusehen, wie ich 2 Meter weiter als sie geradelt komme.
"Sorry..."
Fiese Sandschwelle. Da kommt doch wohl niemand drüber!





Ender der zweiten Runde: ich treffe Marlene mit ihrem schicken Fully. Wiedersehensfreude! Ich grüße im Vorbeischießen und hüpfe über eine Pfütze und fahre durch zwei hindurch. Erfrischend. Hab ich sie jetzt überrundet? Hmm komisch sooo langsam ist sie doch gar nicht. Vielleicht eine Panne unterwegs.

Meine Kräfte verlassen mich wieder und - was schlimmer ist - Bauchschmerzen suchen mich heim, die langsam zu Magenkrämpfen mutieren.
Etwas runterschalten. Aua aua.
Noch etwas runterschalten. Aua! Und es geht nichtmal richtig bergauf!
Aua, ich bin schon im ersten Gang. Ich zittere. 
Ich leg mein Fahrrad zur Seite und lege (krümme) mich aufs Moos. Bin eh grad langsamer als eine Schildkröte gefahren.
Marlene kommt wieder vorbei und fragt was los is´.
Ich krächze was mit Magen.
Krepelig besteige ich wieder mein Bike, aber es geht nicht. 
Ich fahre zur anderen Seite und krieche etwas tiefer in die Pflanzenwelt um die Wald-Toilette zu benutzen.
Jetzt ist´s irgendwie besser. Nur die zu Vorbeigefahrenen ärgern mich. Wieviele waren es? 
Sicher Legionen.
Waren meine Nudeln (nach einem Tag in der Küche, der Sonne ausgesetzt) evtl. doch nicht mehr gut?
Egal.
Ich kann noch zwei, drei einholen und dann ist das Ziel in Sichtweite.
Schon wieder ein Mercedes! Diesmal aber nicht entgegen kommend.
Ich überhole ihn like a Boss und aus ist es.

Insgesamt recht schön, doch zwei Rennen an einem WE... muss ich wohl noch üben. Diesmal bin ich in keine Absperrung gefahren. =) ... Gab ja auch keine. Oo
Diese Knausrigkeit mit dem Absperrband ist das einzige Manko. Mein Angebot, die Strecke nach dem Marathon abzufahren und Schilder/Bänder/Sonstwas einzusammeln steht. 
Ansonsten war das ganze wieder ein schön herzlich organisiertes Ding. Aus den Duschen sprudelte warmes Wasser, die Nudeln waren lecker und ich bekam auf Nachfrage eine extra große Portion. Jiehr. Wir sehen uns im Oktober wieder.
















Bilder: https://picasaweb.google.com/117312...authkey=Gv1sRgCKa4opOm-o-hswE&feat=directlink


----------



## MarNe (17. Mai 2011)

@ pseikow: was soll ich großartig schreiben...++=


----------



## Xaser87 (17. Mai 2011)

jup sehr schön gemacht, genug spass hattet ihr wohl auch


----------



## deeptrain (17. Mai 2011)

moin,
weiss jemand wo die ergebisse zu sehen sind vom rennen in malchin??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## halbrechts2 (17. Mai 2011)

TigersClaw schrieb:


> Wir hatten heute über 90km Trailsurfen, mit 1200hm


 
Danke fürs Warten und die Änderung "Umschlingung" bei meiner XT

Hat trotzdem Spass gemacht.

Muss noch dringend ein paar km auf die Reifen bringen!


----------



## Millepassus (17. Mai 2011)

Tach auch,
bin relativ neu in HRO und suche Anschluss an ein paar Fahrer(innen), die regelmässig unter der Woche ein paar Runden drehen. Kenn mich hier routentechnisch nicht aus, weiß nicht, wo man hier überhaupt vernünftig mit nem Mountainbike fahren kann.

Ok, bis dann.


----------



## TigersClaw (17. Mai 2011)

Sei einfach morgen 18 Uhr am Radhaus am Doberaner Platz, bring ein MTB mit, nimm Dir 2-3 Stunden Zeit und vergiss den Helm nicht


----------



## Millepassus (17. Mai 2011)

Hey, is ja cool, hätte so schnell nicht mit ner Antwort gerechnet. Bin erst ab nächster Woche MTB-fähig, hab momentan nur mein Cyclocross da. Seit Ihr jede Woche unterwegs?


----------



## TigersClaw (17. Mai 2011)

Die Gruppe trifft sich jede Woche um die gleiche Zeit am gleichen Ort. Ich bin aber nicht regelmässig dabei. Ansonsten radeln wir meisstens Sonntags längere Runde mit lockerem Tempo. Schau einfach öfter mal hier rein.


----------



## docma (18. Mai 2011)

so ein besch*** Dienstplan:
heute und wohl nächsten Mittwoch keine Möglichkeit zur Radrunde
letztes WE und das nächste Woche keine Möglichkeiten mit euch zu Radeln.
langsam stinkt mir das...

Hoffentlich gehen dieses Wochenende noch schöne Touren ab. 
Oder morgen Tagsüber? ...würde mich jedenfalls sehr freuen.

ich bin denn mal laufen
bis denn


----------



## Cad2 (18. Mai 2011)

heute noch jemand bock auf ne feierabendrunde?


----------



## TigersClaw (18. Mai 2011)

Jubb ich. Treffpunkt 18 Uhr am Radhaus


----------



## Cad2 (18. Mai 2011)

wie lange fahren die?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TigersClaw (18. Mai 2011)

Beim letzten Mal warens 2 1/2 Stunden.


----------



## Cad2 (18. Mai 2011)

und tempo? eher normal oder doch zügig?


----------



## TigersClaw (18. Mai 2011)

Ging eigentlich. Ich habs problemlos gepackt. Sind nicht solche gaskranken Typen wie bei der Rennrad-Runde.


----------



## Cad2 (18. Mai 2011)

ich denk mal bin denn auch dabei wenn nix dazwischen kommt.


----------



## Tantebrisco (18. Mai 2011)

Schaffbar- durchaus schaffbar;-)


Für mich diese Woche leider nicht, ich hab anderen blöderweise weniger weltbewegenden Kram zu tun als zu biken


----------



## Cad2 (18. Mai 2011)

war ne nette runde. War doch nicht so schnelles tempo. Dachte die fahren schneller. Hat aber trotzdem Spaß gemacht. 40km 2h13min Fahrzeit.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Xaser87 (19. Mai 2011)

ist die Truppe jede Woche gleiche Uhrzeit am Radhaus unterwegs?


----------



## docma (19. Mai 2011)

joa ...Größe variiert nach Wetter und Dienst der Leute


----------



## Cad2 (19. Mai 2011)

also gestern waren wir 8oder9 biker, doch schon ne ganze menge aber sonst sind wohl nicht so viele dabei.


----------



## pseikow (19. Mai 2011)

TOURAUFRUF

Kleine schnelle Tour
18:08 Uhr
Treffpunkt vorm Hauptbahnhof beim Ditsch
Route wird spontan entschieden
Teilnehmer bisher: Lemur, Norman


----------



## MarNe (19. Mai 2011)

Cad2 schrieb:


> also gestern waren wir 8oder9 biker, doch schon ne ganze menge aber sonst sind wohl nicht so viele dabei.



Dem muss ich widersprechen!  Können auch mal bis zu 15 Teilnehmer sein und eventuell noch darüber hinaus. 

Marlene


----------



## Cad2 (19. Mai 2011)

oha, hätte ich jetzt nicht gedacht


----------



## Tantebrisco (19. Mai 2011)

18.08 bin ich dabei- wollte gegen halb 9 wieder zuhause sein...


Suche eine Formula Oro zum schlachten, sollte jemand etwas haben;-)


----------



## TigersClaw (19. Mai 2011)

Ich hab noch ne komplette Marta mit 160/140er Scheiben, Beide IS2000 ;-)


----------



## Tantebrisco (19. Mai 2011)

Baujahr, Farbe usw.?

Ich freu mich auf PN;-)


----------



## docma (19. Mai 2011)

18 uhr ich bin dabei ..kann auch etwas länger gehen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mirageknight (19. Mai 2011)

ich bin um 18 uhr auch dabei

PS: hat jemand ne Pumpe für die Federgabel? irgendwie ist bei mir die Luft raus ^.~


----------



## docma (19. Mai 2011)

schau doch einfach vorher nochmal ins radhaus, vll. pumpen die ja 
..ich werde es tun - also rein schauen da


----------



## Cad2 (19. Mai 2011)

ich hab ne pumpe


----------



## Mirageknight (19. Mai 2011)

Cad2 schrieb:


> ich hab ne pumpe



zuspät^^ aber trotzdem danke^^

war ne schöne kleine "afterwork"-Tour, auch wenn ich mal wieder alle aufgehalten hab^^ aber ich denke, ab jetzt kann ich wieder öfter fahren und dann wirds (hoffentlich) wieder besser mit der Kondition


----------



## Cad2 (19. Mai 2011)

jo war ne coole kleine feierabendrunde. 33km und 1h45min fahrzeit.


----------



## Tantebrisco (20. Mai 2011)

Sowas sollte zum Ritual werden;-)


----------



## docma (20. Mai 2011)

geht es heute nochmal los?


----------



## Cad2 (20. Mai 2011)

ich bin dabei
also wenn ich nicht der einzige bin


----------



## Mirageknight (20. Mai 2011)

schade, hab Kendotraining, aber wie siehts am Montag Abend aus? Kommt da wieder jemand zu einer solchen kleinen tour mit?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cad2 (20. Mai 2011)

also wenn ich Zeit hab dann bin ich Montag dabei.


----------



## pseikow (20. Mai 2011)

Montag klingt sehr gut.


----------



## Cad2 (21. Mai 2011)

wer fährt heute noch?


----------



## Mirageknight (21. Mai 2011)

also ich hätte heute schon noch Lust zu fahren, komme aber (denke ich) erst so gegen 17 Uhr aus dem Labor raus, könnte also erst so gegen 18 Uhr losgehen, die Tour, hat da noch wer Lust?


----------



## Cad2 (21. Mai 2011)

ich bin dabei


----------



## Mirageknight (21. Mai 2011)

Super, wann und wo ist treff? ich würde einfach wieder Hauptbahnhof am Ditsch vorschlagen^^ dann können wir die Route zum Dönerstand ausprobieren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cad2 (21. Mai 2011)

18Uhr Hauptbahnhof beim ditsch!


----------



## Mirageknight (21. Mai 2011)

lass mal lieber 18:30 uhr machen, ich brauch hier länger ~.~


----------



## Cad2 (21. Mai 2011)

alles klar


----------



## Mirageknight (23. Mai 2011)

wer kommt heut abend mit?


*da keiner mitkommt, sag ich mal wieder ab^^
*


----------



## Cad2 (23. Mai 2011)

Mirageknight schrieb:


> wer kommt heut abend mit?
> 
> 
> *Treff wieder 18 uhr, Ditsch beim Hauptbahnhof*



bin nicht dabei.


----------



## TigersClaw (23. Mai 2011)

Gibts schon eine Idee für Sonntag?


----------



## zarea (23. Mai 2011)

Hm...

Ich werde wohl ein bisschen am Schweriner See spielen, bisschen auf der linken Seite, bisschen auf der Rechten. Vielleicht ein Eis in der Fußgängerzone schlecken. Ma´kucken, ob ich den Weg um den Pinnower See noch finde.

noch fahr ich alleine.


----------



## TigersClaw (23. Mai 2011)

Stell ma ne schöne Tour zusammen. Ich bin dabei. Startpunkt bitte an einem guten Parkplatz, ich komm mit grossem Auto


----------



## Cad2 (24. Mai 2011)

TigersClaw schrieb:


> Gibts schon eine Idee für Sonntag?



thüringen rocken 
von freitag bis sonntag *freu*


----------



## chaoskaefer (24. Mai 2011)

TigersClaw schrieb:


> Stell ma ne schöne Tour zusammen. Ich bin dabei. Startpunkt bitte an einem guten Parkplatz, ich komm mit grossem Auto



Ich wäre vielleicht dabei, wenn Ihr nicht gerade vor dem Aufstehen startet.

Da gibt es viele Möglichkeiten. Habe im Schweriner Thread für morgen zu einer Tour auf der Ostseite des Schweriner See´s aufgerufen. Könnte man am Sonntag so ähnlich fahren.
Gruß
Hans


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zarea (24. Mai 2011)

Man könnte so fahren. Aber das ist nur gaaaanz grob gezeichtet.
  Und das ist nur ein Arbeitstitel. 

http://www.bikemap.net/route/995298


----------



## chaoskaefer (24. Mai 2011)

zarea schrieb:


> Man könnte so fahren. Aber das ist nur gaaaanz grob gezeichtet.
> Und das ist nur ein Arbeitstitel.
> 
> http://www.bikemap.net/route/995298



Ich kann sie wiedermal nicht aufrufen Macht nix, geht auch so, ich kenn die Gegend ja gut.
Hans


----------



## zarea (24. Mai 2011)

chaoskaefer schrieb:


> Ich kann sie wiedermal nicht aufrufen Macht nix, ...


Treff ist Toom in Lankow - Medewege - TrebbowerSee - bis Willigrad - am See nach Süden bis Wickendorf - Rampe - Leezen - am See bis Rabensteinfeld - PinnowerSee rum - und irgendwie zurück zum Startpunkt - vielleicht noch eine Erweiterung, oder ein Eis, oder die ein oder andere Treppe, oder so...


----------



## chaoskaefer (24. Mai 2011)

zarea schrieb:


> Treff ist Toom in Lankow - Medewege - TrebbowerSee - bis Willigrad - am See nach Süden bis Wickendorf - Rampe - Leezen - am See bis Rabensteinfeld - PinnowerSee rum - und irgendwie zurück zum Startpunkt - vielleicht noch eine Erweiterung, oder ein Eis, oder die ein oder andere Treppe, oder so...



Fein


----------



## skinny63 (24. Mai 2011)

Cad2 schrieb:


> thüringen rocken
> von freitag bis sonntag *freu*



Abmelden und Dolomiten rocken
Von jetzt bis Sonntag


----------



## TigersClaw (24. Mai 2011)

Viel Spass Skinny und Lory


----------



## pseikow (25. Mai 2011)

*TOURAUFRUF*

Donnerstag, 26.05.2011, 18:18
Bahnhof, Ditsch
Kleine Round wohin es uns treibt.


----------



## halbrechts2 (26. Mai 2011)

TigersClaw schrieb:


> Stell ma ne schöne Tour zusammen. Ich bin dabei. Startpunkt bitte an einem guten Parkplatz, ich komm mit grossem Auto


 


skinny63 schrieb:


> Abmelden und Dolomiten rocken
> Von jetzt bis Sonntag


 


zarea schrieb:


> Treff ist Toom in Lankow - Medewege - TrebbowerSee - bis Willigrad - am See nach Süden bis Wickendorf - Rampe - Leezen - am See bis Rabensteinfeld - PinnowerSee rum - und irgendwie zurück zum Startpunkt - vielleicht noch eine Erweiterung, oder ein Eis, oder die ein oder andere Treppe, oder so...


 
viel Spass an Skinny63 

Tigersclaw Glückwunsch zum Eintreffen des "Grossen"

Wann wollt Ihr in Lankow starten?

Roland


----------



## TigersClaw (26. Mai 2011)

Wenn sich genug Rostocker finden, mach ich den Umweg und sammel euch ein. 4 Leute + Bikes sind kein Problem mehr


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zarea (26. Mai 2011)

halbrechts2 schrieb:


> Wann wollt Ihr in Lankow starten?


29.05.2011 10:00 Uhr
Parkplatz Toom-Baumarkt 
Medeweger Str. 10, 19057 Schwerin

Ich werde da sein. Mal sehen, wer noch kommt. 

Mit Einkehr muss man mal kucken...


----------



## TigersClaw (26. Mai 2011)

Sach ma ne ungefähre Streckenlänge.


----------



## zarea (26. Mai 2011)

TigersClaw schrieb:


> Sach ma ne ungefähre Streckenlänge.





zarea schrieb:


> Man könnte so fahren. Aber das ist nur gaaaanz grob gezeichtet.
> Und das ist nur ein Arbeitstitel.
> 
> http://www.bikemap.net/route/995298


so?


----------



## chaoskaefer (27. Mai 2011)

zarea schrieb:


> 29.05.2011 10:00 Uhr
> Parkplatz Toom-Baumarkt
> Medeweger Str. 10, 19057 Schwerin
> 
> ...



Ich bin dabei


----------



## pseikow (27. Mai 2011)

Schöne kleine Tour zu zweit gestern. =)


----------



## Froschkatze (27. Mai 2011)

pseikow schrieb:


>


Irgendwann verheddert sich der blöde Affe in deinem Vorderrad, mit den bekannten Folgen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## halbrechts2 (27. Mai 2011)

chaoskaefer schrieb:


> Ich bin dabei


 
Morgen Info wegen Teilnahme wegen vorbereiten next week am So!

Roland


----------



## TigersClaw (27. Mai 2011)

Bei mir Planänderung für Sonntag, bin nicht dabei.


----------



## halbrechts2 (28. Mai 2011)

TigersClaw schrieb:


> Bei mir Planänderung für Sonntag, bin nicht dabei.


 
jetzt zurück und morgen keine Zeit für den Ausflug nach Lankow(war mal fürn paar Jahre dort)

schade, reicht morgen vieleicht für ne Abendrunde im Hütter

viel Spass beim hoch und runter um den See


----------



## chaoskaefer (30. Mai 2011)

TigersClaw schrieb:


> Bei mir Planänderung für Sonntag, bin nicht dabei.



Moin,
Schuld eigene, war ´ne geile Runde.

Bis die Tage
Hans


----------



## docma (30. Mai 2011)

wie siehts aus?
..heute abend ne runde?


----------



## Millepassus (30. Mai 2011)

Heute Abend jemand am Start? Trau mich alleine noch nich los ;-)


----------



## Cad2 (30. Mai 2011)

Millepassus schrieb:


> Heute Abend jemand am Start? Trau mich alleine noch nich los ;-)



wann,wo und wohin?


----------



## docma (30. Mai 2011)

18.20-30 treffen?
wo? kein plan 
wohin? evtl wohld - quelltal - dbr - zurück? 45 km


----------



## Cad2 (30. Mai 2011)

klingt gut. 18:20 doberaner platz?


----------



## Millepassus (30. Mai 2011)

docma schrieb:


> 18.20-30 treffen?
> wo? kein plan
> wohin? evtl wohld - quelltal - dbr - zurück? 45 km


 

Ich wär dabei, wenns nicht superschnell wird. Bin neu hier in HRO, daher hab ich von ner Route keine Ahnung.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cad2 (30. Mai 2011)

darfst gerne mitkommen und so schnell wird es schon nicht werden 
wir passen uns dem langsamsten an.


----------



## Millepassus (30. Mai 2011)

Alles klar, dann also um 18:20 am DobPlatz? Wo genau?


----------



## Cad2 (30. Mai 2011)

zwischen den strassenbahnschienen ist ein platz wo auch ab und zu markt ist. dort ist treff. wirst ja ein oder 2 mtbler sehen


----------



## Millepassus (30. Mai 2011)

oki


----------



## Cad2 (30. Mai 2011)

coole runde. 35km wohld


----------



## Millepassus (30. Mai 2011)

Jepp, hat mir gut gefallen, meine Premiere. Danke dafür!
Bis dann, bin gern wieder am Start!


----------



## Obotrit (31. Mai 2011)

Wie sieht es eigentlich dieses WE bei Euch aus? Irgendwelche Touren um Rostock/Doberan geplant?


----------



## Cad2 (31. Mai 2011)

ich könnte evtl samstag.große runde?


----------



## TigersClaw (31. Mai 2011)

Ich bin Donnerstag bis Sonntag im Harz


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## IonTempest (31. Mai 2011)

Ich wünsch' Euch viel Spaß, für mich ist die Saison leider vorbei, bevor sie richtig begonnen hat,- dank eines Mofafahrers auf'm Radweg. Laufrad vorn gebrochen, Rahmen verzogen, Gabel angebrochen...Totalschaden.


----------



## Cad2 (31. Mai 2011)

IonTempest schrieb:


> Ich wünsch' Euch viel Spaß, für mich ist die Saison leider vorbei, bevor sie richtig begonnen hat,- dank eines Mofafahrers auf'm Radweg. Laufrad vorn gebrochen, Rahmen verzogen, Gabel angebrochen...Totalschaden.



versicherung? zahlt die nicht?


----------



## skinny63 (31. Mai 2011)

TigersClaw schrieb:


> Ich bin Donnerstag bis Sonntag im Harz



@tiger: viel Spass.... und kleiner Federweg reicht 

@iontempest: keine Gnade mit dem Mofianer , Hauptsache selbst nicht schlimm verletzt


----------



## pseikow (31. Mai 2011)

Hey ho, hier ein kleines Video vom letzten Race im Harz: [nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XoiOIq0saOM&feature=channel_video_title"]YouTube        - âªMTB Marathon Clausthal 2011-05-29 mit Lemurâ¬â[/nomedia]

Bilder-Bericht folgt dann noch. 

=)


----------



## Lory (31. Mai 2011)

Sauber


----------



## chaoskaefer (31. Mai 2011)

pseikow schrieb:


> Hey ho, hier ein kleines Video vom letzten Race im Harz: YouTube        - âªMTB Marathon Clausthal 2011-05-29 mit Lemurâ¬â
> 
> Bilder-Bericht folgt dann noch.
> 
> =)



Luschtig


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## IonTempest (31. Mai 2011)

Der Fall ist beim Anwalt, hab mich leider (unter Schock) überreden lassen nicht die Polizei zu holen (ich Blödi) und jetzt verdreht er die Tatsachen. Anzeige bei der Polizei nachgeholt und der Typ ist auch noch so blöd und macht 'ne Aussage, die sogar den Naturgesetzen (Fliehkraft) widerspricht. Zeugen hab ich auch.

Passiert ist mir zum Glück nicht viel, bin über'n Lenker geflogen und wie'n Kätzchen gelandet,- allerdings nur auf einer Hand und einem Fuß...beides gestaucht und Schulter gezerrt ergo: Schmerzensgeld darf er auch zahlen.

Mal sehen, wie das ausgeht. Hab nur leider nicht die Kohle fix ein neues Bike zu kaufen.

@Norman: funny Vid! Wollteste Pilze suchen? Bei 1:15 hab ich kurz geschluckt,- was macht das Auto da?


----------



## Froschkatze (31. Mai 2011)

IonTempest schrieb:


> Bei 1:15 hab ich kurz geschluckt,- was macht das Auto da?


Manchmal kriegt ein Veranstalter nicht für jede Straße die Genehmigung, sie zu sperren. Dort gab es aber Streckenposten, die den Verkehr reguliert haben.


----------



## IonTempest (31. Mai 2011)

Ah okay, sieht trotzdem ganz schön knapp aus.


----------



## Kesemo (31. Mai 2011)

^^ schön ab in den wald. Da hat's mich auch fast aus der kurve gehauen. Vmax 61 km/h ^^
Gibt's noch mehr videos?


----------



## Cad2 (1. Juni 2011)

moin moin, also ich bin samstag raus.

hier noch ein paar bilder vom letzten wochenende in thüringen.
insgesamt  150km und 4000hm geschafft


----------



## skinny63 (1. Juni 2011)

Cad2 schrieb:


> moin moin, also ich bin samstag raus.
> 
> hier noch ein paar bilder vom letzten wochenende in thüringen.
> insgesamt  150km und 4000hm geschafft



Schöne Bilder, gute Leistung 

am kommenden WE geht gar nix


----------



## Elfriede (1. Juni 2011)

Uh, das GT schaut farblich ja richtig schnieke aus!

Gruß Björn


----------



## BosnienRalf (1. Juni 2011)

Moin Leute, fahrt ihr am WE eine Wohld- Runde? bin besuchend anner Küste (DBR) und Ecke. Wie siehts aus?


----------



## docma (2. Juni 2011)

Dieses lange WE sind ziemlich viele ausgeflogen.
Ich könnte wenn, dann nur Sonntag und dann ist es wiederum vom Wetter und vor allem von meiner Wade abhängig. Der Krampf vom Montag ist noch immer zu spüren.

Also einfach schauen, ob hier nen Aufruf kommt 

Gruß


----------



## Lory (3. Juni 2011)

Hallo,

ich nehme mal einen kleinen Aufruf vor.
Am Sonntag eine typische Wohldrunde, wie sie für mich noch typisch ist
Start könnte man dann so um 10.00 Uhr am Fischerhof setzen.
Bitte mal eine Rückmeldung geben, wie so das Interesse besteht.

@wetterbeobachter:
Leicht bewölkt, mit 20-24 Grad

Grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TigersClaw (3. Juni 2011)

Ich bin nicht dabei, wir rocken heute den Brocken


----------



## docma (3. Juni 2011)

wieso immer so früh?


----------



## Cad2 (3. Juni 2011)

was heisst übliche wohld runde? bis bastorf? ich muss bis ca 16:30zuhause sein.


----------



## pseikow (3. Juni 2011)

Samstag ist mein erster Triathlon, 15:15. *angst. 

http://tc-fiko.de/wordpress/?page_id=806


----------



## halbrechts2 (3. Juni 2011)

Ich wär dabei, auch gern Rückkehr zu ca.15- 16.00 Uhr



Lory schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich nehme mal einen kleinen Aufruf vor.
> Am Sonntag eine typische Wohldrunde, wie sie für mich noch typisch ist
> ...


----------



## Mirageknight (3. Juni 2011)

oh ja, ich werd auch mal wieder mitkommen  muss aber vor 16 uhr wieder in HRO sein, werde mich also eventuell vorzeitig ausklinken und zurückfahren, wenns länger dauert...


----------



## Lory (3. Juni 2011)

@ mitfahrer am sonntag
Es gab damals (2006) ein "MTB Rennen" durch den Wohld Kellerswald und den Doberaner Wald.
Diese Strecke werde ich am Sonntag fahren. Mitfahrer sind gerne willkommen. Eine Runde geht über 30km und ca 350hm, soweit ich mich recht erinnern kann.
Die Rennzeiten sind bei mir vorbei, deswegen wird es eine entspannte Tour.

@pseikow
Dann haste doch am Sonntag Zeit mitzukommen

@all Alternativ auch einen Start an der Trotzenburg( Zoo), oder...

Grüße
*
Korrektur: 30km, 500hm*

*NACHTRAG:*
Datum: 5.6.2011
Uhrzeit: 9.45 Uhr
Treff: Trotzenburg in HRO, in der Nähe des Zoo's (Tiergartenalle 6, 18059 Rostock)
Strecke: Trotzenburg - Parkentin - Hütter Wohld - Kellers Wald - Hütter Wohld - Parkentin - Trotzenburg
Daten: 30 km und 500hm (Hütter Wohld - Kellerswald) pro Runde
Mitfahrer:
- Mirageknight
- Cad2
- Halbrechts2
- pseikow 
- BosnienRalf ??


----------



## Mirageknight (3. Juni 2011)

Start an der Trotzenburg find ich gut


----------



## Obotrit (4. Juni 2011)

Bin dann 10.30 beim Fischer.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MS1980 (4. Juni 2011)

hallo Leute, hier mal paar Bilder aus'm harz...
mußte Leiders gestern aussteigen, aber Nils und Steffen rocken weiter ...

Tag 1: erste Tour um Torfhaus, hier beim Oderteich











Blick von Achtermann und Abfahrt 









Tag 1, Feierabendrunde, nochmal fix zum Wurmberg rauf ...













hier hat uns Steffen's Navi runtergejagt, beim Wurmberg irgendwo, glaub ich ...
hat aber richtig Laune gemacht ...






Tag 2: 
noch fix ne Pause und denn ab zum Brocken
















(achja, der Hänger ist auch den Brocken hoch, mit uns zusammen, aber in was wie ein Tempo ...) 
Fahrer ist Papa Bruno und mitfahrer ist Sohn Oskar gewesen ...
bergab hat denn die Mutter übernommen ...


Heimweg vom Eckerstausee nach Schierke, fast schon kraftlos alle 









ihr habt echt was verpasst...

achja, Tag 1+2 = 87km und 1860hm

Steffen wird wohl auch noch was berichten ... also, denn bis zur nächsten Tour ...

mfg Marko


----------



## halbrechts2 (4. Juni 2011)

Obotrit schrieb:


> Bin dann 10.30 beim Fischer.


 
ich auch!


Grüsse an die "Wurzel friends" auf und zum Wurmberg+Brocken

kann mich noch gut ans letzte Jahr erinnern incl.alte Grenzstr. runter zur Talsperre

bis demnächst



Obotrit schrieb:


> Bin dann 10.30 beim Fischer.


----------



## TigersClaw (4. Juni 2011)

Prima Fotos, Marko. Schade das Du heute nicht dabei warst. Nachdem uns gestern die Rostocker durch ihr Rasen doch etwas den Spass genommen haben, sind wir heute auf eigene Faust los. Wir sind eine Tour vom Brocken Rocken 2010 gefahren, wofür uns eine nette Brockenrockering den Track zur Verfügung gestellt hat. Es wurden 55km und etwa 1200hm, und wir haben etliche spassige Stellen mitgenommen, z.B den Wurmberg, dort sind wir teils den Trail, die Northshore-Strecke mitgenommen haben, und dann noch ein bissl pumpen am Dirttrack geübt. An der Seilbahn war Anstehen angesagt, also sind wir wie es sich gehört mit dem Rad nochmal hoch auf den Wurmberg. Dort erstmal ein schönes Weizen und eine Gulaschsuppe. Anschliessen rüber über den Märchenweg zum Oderteich, diesmal die andere Seite wie bei der Tour vom Donnerstag. In Königskrug noch ein Eis gefuttert, dann hoch zum Achtermann, und dann meine Lieblingsabfahrt bis Oderbrück runter. Von dort aus hoch zum Dreieckigen Pfahl und nochmal eine schöne flowige Abfahrt runter bis nach Schierke. Fotos haben wir gemacht, die gibts wenn ich wieder eine vernünftige Internet-Verbindung habe, hier geht nur Edge


----------



## Mirageknight (4. Juni 2011)

ich bin morgen doch nicht dabei, meine Gabel ist kaputt... lässt ständig luft, nach 3-4 tagen ist fast alles raus, im Bike Market hat der techniker nichts gefunden, alles sitzt so wie es sein muss und nichts scheint irgendwie kaputt zu sein ~.~ muss ich wohl das gute Stück einschicken...


----------



## MS1980 (4. Juni 2011)

@ Steffen:

heute nochmal 55km und 1200hm ... sind ja echt sportlich ...

mir tun heute leicht die oberschenkel weh, liegt aber nur daran weil ich zu hause bin, wäre ich noch bei euch, wäre wohl auch nichts ...

liegt an dem vielen Adrenalin was man im Körper hat ...da hat alles andere Sendepause ...

auf die Foto's bin ich schon mal gespannt ...


----------



## TigersClaw (4. Juni 2011)

Fotos von der heutigen Tour:

Trail am Wurmberg:








Königskrug:





Achtermann:





(Draufklicken für grössere Versionen)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lory (4. Juni 2011)

@Cad2
Wie schaut es morgen bei dir aus?
9.45 an der Trotzenburg oder 10.30 am Fischer oder gar net?

SONST jemand der um 9.45 an der Trotzenburg ist????
Ich fahre sonst direkt nach Parkentin, wenn sich keiner zum Treff an der Trotzenburg meldet!!!

MFG


----------



## Cad2 (5. Juni 2011)

bin an der trotzenburg nachher. Ich hoffe du liest das noch!


----------



## Lory (5. Juni 2011)

Jubb,
bis nachher an der Trotzenburg.


----------



## Cad2 (5. Juni 2011)

Norman kommt ja evtl auch noch.


----------



## Lory (5. Juni 2011)

Wenn er den  nicht dem Triathlonkoma erlegen ist


----------



## Cad2 (5. Juni 2011)

ich war da gestern auch und fahre heute mit. Er hat noch bissle was zu tun heute. Deswegen kommt er wahrscheinlich nicht.


----------



## MarNe (5. Juni 2011)

Wie lange dauert die Tour? Sind zwar 30km aber damit kann sich, erfahrungsmäßig, sehr lange auseinandersetzen. Müsste 14:00 Uhr wieder in Rostock sein. 

Marlene


----------



## Cad2 (5. Juni 2011)

komm einfach mit. Kannst ja früher los wenn es zu spät wird.


----------



## Obotrit (5. Juni 2011)

@MarNe: Komm einfach mit und hau früher ab. In 1 h sind wir max. im Wohld durch. Ich hab gestern meine Runde mit Kellerswald in 1.34 geschafft. Bis 10.30 beim Fischer.


----------



## Cad2 (5. Juni 2011)

schöne runde. War zwar noch etwas fertig von gestern aber ging noch. Und Verdammt heiss war es. Bei mir stand 52km in 2h50min auf der Uhr.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TigersClaw (5. Juni 2011)

Wir hatten auch ne nette Abschlusstour ... und stehen grad auf der A24 im Stau, seit gefühlt zwei Stunden )


----------



## Cad2 (5. Juni 2011)

heute wollen alle wieder nach hause.


----------



## halbrechts2 (5. Juni 2011)

Cad2 schrieb:


> schöne runde. War zwar noch etwas fertig von gestern aber ging noch. Und Verdammt heiss war es. Bei mir stand 52km in 2h50min auf der Uhr.


 


TigersClaw schrieb:


> Wir hatten auch ne nette Abschlusstour ... und stehen grad auf der A24 im Stau, seit gefühlt zwei Stunden )


 
jo war ne gute Runde danach noch zum Strand h2o war kälter als two days before

halte die Daumen für eine noch erträgliche Rückfahrt


----------



## TigersClaw (5. Juni 2011)

Wir sind längst durch, hatten am Ende die zwei Stunden Verspätung. Aber es hat sich gelohnt. Evtl. organisieren wir nochmal ein WE für euch


----------



## pseikow (5. Juni 2011)

*Papendorf Triathlon*, 04.06.2011







Zwei Tage zuvor: 
Geburtstagsparty von Kathi der Triathletin. 
Athlet1: "Und, machst Du auch mit am Wochenende?"
Ich: "Öhm, was isn da?"
Athlet2: "Na Papendorf!"
Athlet3: "Komm einfach. Ist nur ein kleiner Mini-Triathlon."
Ich (zaudernd): "Wie weit?"
Beide: "650, 20, 5!"

Das bedeutet für Normalsterbliche: 650 Meter schwimmen, 20 Kilometer radfahren, 5 Kilometer rennen (so schnell wie der Teufel).

Nach Klärung einiger Fragen, ob ich Lemur2 an mein Cannondale machen kann und ob das BadBoyFahrrad überhaupt angebracht ist, haben sie mich überredet und ein prickelndes Angst- und Spannungsgefühl bahnt sich an.
Ich bin noch nie soweit geschwommen. Erst recht nicht in offenem Gewässer.
Doch die lustigen Räubergeschichten der Anderen spornen mich an, mein Glück zu versuchen:
Anne, sportliche Rettungsschwimmerin, ist ihre ersten Triathlons mit einem klapprigen Damenrad gefahren. Mit großem Körbchen am Lenker (statt Getränkehalter). Sie schminkt sich nach dem Schwimmen neu, bevor es zur nächsten Disziplin aufs Rad geht (Wer´s glaubt.).
Sie hat sich sogar schon einmal verfahren und fand sich dann auf der Autobahn wieder. - Sympathisch.	
Willi und Robert sind zur Zeit suuuper schlecht im schwimmen (Wer´s glaubt²) und meinen daher ~mirserabel~ abzuschneiden. 
Robert wohnt dort und sagt, da liefen sogar ein paar Hühner im letzten Jahr auf der Strecke herum.
Die Worte eines Bekannten eine Woche zuvor, (als ich gerade aus dem Harz kam) ich müsse jetzt - mit 26 Jahren - 
auch nicht mehr mit Triathlon anfangen, hatten mich eh schon angespornt.

Also auf geht´s! - Mein Ziel: Überleben.

Neopren-Anzug und Einteiler ausgeborgt. Mit dem Neo kann selbst ich nicht untergehen. - Safe.
Der tighte Einteiler kommt dadrunter und wird dann auch gleich zum Radfahren und laufen getragen. Man darf so wenig Zeit wie möglich beim Umziehen in der Wechsel-Zone verlieren.
Auf meine Frage an mein Triathleten-Vorbild meines Vertrauens, ob man Socken beim Radfahren benutzt, bekomme ich ein "Ick bin doch nicht blöde!". - Keine Socken für´s radeln oder laufen. Kostet alles zu viel Zeit. Abtrocknen auch nicht. Man kann so leichter in die Klick-Schuhe flutschen. Ich notiere mir alles in meinem wissbegierigen Gehirn und lösche dafür das Kleine Einmal Eins.

Samstagmittag, angekommen in Papendorf, gleich neben Rostock-City: Der Wald-Dorf-und-Wiesen-Triathlon ist in Sicht. - Doch anders als ich erwaret habe tummeln sich dort aber-hunderte drahtige Athleten und solche, die es werden wollen. Auch ein Rudel Zuschauer wartet schon hinter Absperrungen! Cool! Die Sonne knallt ihre Strahlen unbarmherzig vom Himmel auf uns herab. Das Wasser in dem See soll 22° betragen, munkelt man.

Fancy! Rene von den MTB´lern ist auch da und tritt mit seinem GT an. Schön Nobby Nick drauf, wenn ich richtig sehe. ^^ Ein Leidensgenosse.

Nachgemeldet, Startnummer abgegriffen und gleich startet die erste Welle mit Senioren und Frauen. - Zugucken.
Der Startschuss ertönt und das Wasser fängt an zu sprudeln. Das Wasser wird durchpflügt von lauter Piranha-artigen-neopren-Fischen mit Armen. 
Oh oh, was für ein Gedränge. - Tom´s Story vom Militär-Wettkampf (Yeah!?) der vergangenen Woche fällt mir ein, wo er als erfahrener Schwimmer water-geraped wurde: "Der Fiesling hinter mir hat meinen Fuß zu fassen bekommen und sich daran nach vorn gezogen. - Aber damit nicht genug! - Ein zweiter Griff auf die Schulter und schwups, ist der Typ über mich drübergeschwommen!"

Ich werde mich hinten einreihen.

15:10 Uhr. Ich habe ein paar Gummitiere gegessen und ein PowerBar Gel intus. Die Regeln werden erklärt, 3 Minuten Einschwimmen (Nicht mit mir) und dann kommt unser Startknall. Ich folge dem Pulk aus wirbelnden Armen und Beinen ins Tiefe. 
Das Wasser ist so trübe, dass man gerade mal die Hände unter sich sieht. Ich versuche zu kraulen und schlucke Wasser. Mhm, garnicht mal so übel gegen das sonstige Chlor-Zeug. Gleich noch einen Schluck.
Ich begrapsche aus Versehen den Fuß des Vormannes. Upsi. Ich schwimme im großzügigen Bogen herum. Yeah, mein erster Wasser-Überholer.
Abwechselnd versuche ich mich im Brustschwimmen, Rückenschwimmen, Kraulen und natürlich Hundepaddeln. =]
Hinter mir unterhalten sich welche beim Schwimmen und sind dabei fast genau so schnell wie ich. Argh.

Irgendwie überstehe ich die 650 Meter. 
Ich kann tatsächlich noch laufen, als mir aus dem Wasser geholfen wird und flitze in die Wechselzone während ich den Neoprenanzug zur hälfte abschäle, wie ich es gelernt habe. Die Zuschauer johlen, rasseln und machen wunderbaren Krach. Ich lächle in die Kamera.






Neo aus, Schuhe an, Helm + Sonnenbrille auf, Startnummer um den Bauch und ein Belohungs-PowerGel. Geschmacksrichtung Tropical Fruit. Mjam!











In der ~Zone~ darf nur geschoben werden. Im laufschritt sprinte ich mit dem Bike los. Micha schreit mir zu, wo es langgeht und ab wo ich fahren darf.
Ich überquere den aufgemalten Fahrrad-Strich und springe auf. Klick, klick und los gehts einen Berg hinauf.
Das ist der erste der "mörderischen" Anstiege, die mich auf der Strecke erwarten. - Jedenfalls den Worten der Triathleten nach... - Die Wahrheit ist, diese Anstiege sind garnicht schlimm und ich beschließe die Rennradfreaks mal auf eine MTB Tour einzuladen, um ihnen das fürchten zu lehren.
Beim zweiten ~Anstieg~ überhole ich drei am Stück und freue mich. Ein cooler Typ feuert mich wie irre an bei dem Stück und ich komme zu dem Schluß, dass er die bessere Kondition haben muß für seinen Job. Respekt!
Die Überholten rasen mit 10 oder 15Km/h mehr an mir vorbei, als es bergab geht. Ich will auch solche riesen Kettenblätter.

Vier Runden müssen absolviert werden von dem 5 Kilometer langen Rundkurs. Das ist zu meistern und ich überhole noch ein paar und werde von noch anderen überholt. Windschatten ausnutzen ist verboten (was solls denn?).

Kathie und Noel haben sich an der Strecke niedergelassen und feuern mich ab der zweiten Runde an. Yeah, der PowerSchub erfasst mich. Da trödeln wieder ein paar, obwohl es nur ein wenig bergauf geht. Vorbeigeshmasht!
Hm, einer schert vor mir aus zum überholen und ich rufe "Mitte!", um mich durchzuschlängeln. Alle bleiben auf ihrem Kurs und ich stupse dem einen an den Hintern. Upsi². Etwas grob hindurchgeschoben. "Sorry!"
Bergab haben sie mich wieder, aber was solls.
Mein rechter Schuh geht auf. Ich klemme den Schnürsenkel in den Schuh, auf das er nicht in die Kette kommt.
Ich hab Hunger und esse noch so ein Gel. Kost´ ja nix.
Rene hat nen Krampf im Hintern und fährt mit schmerzverzerrtem Gesicht und mit größter Anstrengung. Ich überlege ob ich einen Fist-Witz reiße oder ihm sage er soll den Krampf einfach wegklatschen. Doch da kommt einer von hinten und versucht zu überholen, was ich nicht zulassen kann. 

Vierte Runde vorbei, ich biege ab in die Zone.

Beim Strich stehen "Zum-Absteigen-Zwinger". Ich nenne sie "Die Wächter".
Schlitternd komme ich zum stehen und klicke mich aus. 
Oh, Kameras! Mit geschwollener Brust stolziere ich, mein Fahrrad schiebend, vorüber. 
Ach, was soll der Geiz mit der Kraft. - Ich schultere mein Bike im rennen und höre ein "Haltungsnote Eins!". 
Jiehr! - Tom schimpft mich im Nachhinein dafür aus.































Micha weist mir wieder den Weg und ich suche meinen Fahrrad stellplatz, wo meine Schuhe und ein weiteres Gel auf mich warten. Nach einigen Umwegen endlich gefunden Wechsle ich die Schuhe, Streife Helm und Brille ab und Renne los. 

Falsche Richtung, Zaun im Weg, ein Streckenposten schreit mir zu, wo es langgeht. - Auch dafür gibt es Schimpfe von Tom.











Ein paar Mädels reichen mir Trinken und ich passiere die lärmende Zuschauerpassage. 

Auf der Laufstrecke flitze ich an einigen Leidenden vorbei, die sich die Sandwege und Berge hinauf und herunterquälen.

In kurzen Abständen gibt es Streckenposten die super wild anfeuern und antreiben. Geil! - Das fehlt mir bei meinen MTB Rennen.

Runde 1 geschafft.

Katja steht da mit ausgebreiteten Armen. Will sie mich wirklich umarmen? Ich überlege kurz, sie zu drücken, entscheide mich dann aber dagegen. 
Sie weist mir mit dieser Geste den Weg.

Es gibt nochmal ein Getränk, was ich aber nicht schaffe zu trinken, weil ich nicht langsamer laufen will. Ich mache den Mund auf und Schütte mir alles ins Gesicht. Puuh, kalt. Mist, jetzt sehe ich verschwitzt aus.

Ich kann noch ein zwei überholen, passiere den Streckenposten kurz vorm Ziel, klatsche ab und sage ihm, er ist der Beste und flitze weiter, so schnell ich kann, denn da war doch grad noch einer vor mir, den ich einholen könnte.
Um die Ecke gebogen und freie Sicht auf die gewundene Zielgerade. Da ist er! Ich renne und springe über Hindernisse, lasse ihn links liegen und überhole sogar noch einen ein paar Meter vor der Ziellinie. =] Eine junge Elfe fragt, ob sie mir meinen Transponder abnehmen darf und ihre Artgenossin reicht mir ein Wasser. 





















FIKO Leute gratulieren mir und - was sehe ich? - da gibt es so richtig viel Kuchen! Der Apfelkuchen ist köstlich und ich esse vier Stück.

Ich helfe etwas mit beim Abbauen und bleibe mal bis zur Siegerehrung.
















Schön organisiert und super spaßige Sportfreunde dort around. Ich freu´ mich schon auf´s nächste Jahr. Im August ist dann der nächste Triathlon in Warnemünde (außer es gibt noch einen davor ^^). http://rostocker-triathlon.de/

In der kommenden Nacht wache ich Nachts auf und habe ein "ABSTEIGEN!" von den "Zonen-Wächtern" in den Ohren.
Ergebnisse: http://tc-fiko.de/veranstaltungen/papendorfer-triathlon/erg_pap/jedermann.pdf


----------



## Cad2 (6. Juni 2011)

cooler bericht. bei mir war es fast genauso. nur das ich nach dem schwimmen einen fiesen krampf im arsch hatte und dann die ersten 2 runden radeln nicht wirklich schnell fahren konnte. dann ging es aber gut weiter aber es war leider viel zu spät für eine aufholjagd. hat aber trotzdem spass gemacht (bis auf das schwimmen )


----------



## pseikow (6. Juni 2011)

*TOURAUFRUF*

Dienstag, 7.6.2011, 18:30, Treffpunkt Hauptbahnhof, Ditsch
Route: Kösterbeck oder wohin uns die Räder tragen.


----------



## Millepassus (6. Juni 2011)

Geht heute noch was? Ggf kleine Runde?


----------



## Millepassus (6. Juni 2011)

pseikow schrieb:


> *TOURAUFRUF*
> 
> Dienstag, 7.6.2011, 18:30, Treffpunkt Hauptbahnhof, Ditsch
> Route: Kösterbeck oder wohin uns die Räder tragen.


 


Also ich dachte heute nur wegen des Wetters... aber morgen ist auch ok ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pseikow (6. Juni 2011)

Ok, heute ist auch was =)

*TOURAUFRUF _02* mit planschen

Montag, Heute, 6.6.2011, 19:00, Wegen Treffpunkt einfach anrufen: 0174 8522225

Route: Von Rostock Südstadt: Asphalt-Runde Richtung Papendorf / Sildemow. Einmal die RennStrecke vom vergangen Triathlon abfahren und dann in den Sildemower See springen.

____




Hat jemand einen Triathlon/Zeitfahraufsatz für mich?


----------



## Millepassus (6. Juni 2011)

Sack und Asche, jetzt hab ich für heute anders geplant ;-)


----------



## zarea (7. Juni 2011)

pseikow schrieb:


> Hat jemand einen Triathlon/Zeitfahraufsatz für mich?


Willst Du Dir echt so einen Bomber auf´s Fahrrad bauen?
Gehen da nicht auch zwei Hörnchen, wenn man die ziemlich mittig montiert?
(Nein, ich hab es noch nicht probiert, nicht so und nicht so.)


----------



## pseikow (7. Juni 2011)

Nene, ich will damit ja schnell fahren. 






 In dem Stil.

Die Tour gestern war schön. Wir waren zu fünft. Zum See gefetzt, ein paar Runden zwischen lauter Bikini-Schönheiten geschwommen, China-Nudeln gegessen und dann kam auch schon der Platzregen pünktlich zur Rückfahrt.
Die Kojak Slicks fahren sich übrigens auch bei Regen ganz gut.

Wegen heute: Ich hab Bike und Stuff dabei, wehe es kneift wer.


----------



## Millepassus (7. Juni 2011)

Nee, gekniffen wird nicht (ausser bei Gewitter...)! Wird das eher Gelände oder mehr Strasse? Wg. Fahrradwahl...

So ein Tri-Aufsatz aufm MTB sieht dann aber schon strange aus, oder? ;-)

PS: hätt ich das mit den Bikini-Schönheiten gestern gewußt...


----------



## pseikow (7. Juni 2011)

Wir fahren über Stock und Stein. - Also Kösterbeck, denke ich mal.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Millepassus (7. Juni 2011)

Ich hab mich dann doch noch für ne kurze Tour via Krummendorf und Nienhagen entschieden, ist noch 1:30 geworden, besser als nix ... nass war ich ja eh schon 
Nächstes Mal dann bestimmt. Bis dann.


----------



## pseikow (7. Juni 2011)

Killer.

Kommste mal mit zu nem Wettkampf?

Wir hatten definitiv keinen Bock mehr, bei dem Weltungergangswetter. Also nur noch vom Bahnhof zum Neuen Markt gefetzt.


----------



## skinny63 (9. Juni 2011)

*@SAMSTAG: jemand Lust auf Tour (ca. 4h, moderates Tempo)?*


----------



## TigersClaw (9. Juni 2011)

Lust ja, Tour ist auch geplant, Eberswalde Tierpark zum Baasee


----------



## skinny63 (9. Juni 2011)

TigersClaw schrieb:


> Lust ha, Tour ist auch geplant, Eberswalde Tierpark zum Baasee



Ist mir schon klar, auch das Lory wech is....

also es geht um HRO und umzu....


----------



## Xaser87 (9. Juni 2011)

wann wie wo denn?

ich hätt 18-19 das wochenende frei 

hat jemand morgen Zeit mir die Schaltung einzustellen? ich komm auch überall in in Rostock  Die hat sich heute beim putzen wohl verhaspelt


----------



## skinny63 (9. Juni 2011)

Xaser87 schrieb:


> wann wie wo denn?
> 
> ich hätt 18-19 das wochenende frei
> 
> hat jemand morgen Zeit mir die Schaltung einzustellen? ich komm auch überall in in Rostock  Die hat sich heute beim putzen wohl verhaspelt



wann: 11.06.2011
start: ca. 10:00
wo: z.B. Trotzenburg Richtung Westen bzw
            Hinrichsdorfer Str. für Richtung Osten

18./19. bei mir nix Basteln, "Bin dann mal weg...."


----------



## halbrechts2 (9. Juni 2011)

skinny63 schrieb:


> wann: 11.06.2011
> start: ca. 10:00
> wo: z.B. Trotzenburg Richtung Westen bzw
> Hinrichsdorfer Str. für Richtung Osten
> ...


 
ich nicht! Bin ab Samstag in Südspanien bischen Klettern und eine Tour.folg. Samstag zurück.Abmeldung!

Heute abend noch jemand in Richtung H Whold oder die andere Richtung?


----------



## skinny63 (9. Juni 2011)

Heute Abend?
An sich gerne, bei mir geht höchstens hometrails @Marlow 
Ca. 18:00 könnte ich schaffen, Treff beim Recknitztalhotel


----------



## halbrechts2 (9. Juni 2011)

skinny63 schrieb:


> Heute Abend?
> An sich gerne, bei mir geht höchstens hometrails @Marlow
> Ca. 18:00 könnte ich schaffen, Treff beim Recknitztalhotel



War auch zu spät die Anfrage

sitz wieder nach Conventer und Kellerswald+Whld anders rum und arbeite noch was!

Wie wars in Dolomiti?

Hörte gestern von einem Kollegen der Texelgruppe per Meraner Höhenweg umwandert ist, daß die Schneegrenze noch bei ca. 1500 und drunter war .
Dolomiten ähnlich?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## skinny63 (9. Juni 2011)

halbrechts2 schrieb:


> War auch zu spät die Anfrage
> 
> sitz wieder nach Conventer und Kellerswald+Whld anders rum und arbeite noch was!
> 
> ...



zwischen Null und 37 Grad war alles dabei
Schnee ab Samstag, Freitag Dauerregen und Gewitter,davor reichlich Sonne
300 km + 7 hkm
tolle Trails, Super-Hotel, nette Mitfahrer

also "dolce vita" ......


----------



## taekis (10. Juni 2011)

*HILFEAUFRUF!*
Ich bekomme heute Besuch aus Afrika von meinem Freund. Eigentlich hatten wir schon ein MTB organisiert, aber leider klappt es jetzt doch nicht, so dass ich dringend ein Fahrrad suche! Vielleicht habt ihr ja noch eins im Keller stehen? Oder kennt jemand der gerade nicht fährt? Bitte meldet euch bitte bei mir! Ein kleiner Obolus ist vorgesehen. Es geht um die Zeit von jetzt bis Mittwoch - allerdings würde ich auch einfach nur für einen Tag oder so eins nehmen bevor ich nix hab. Ach ja, Pedale bringt er eigene mit - und gut wärs das Rad wäre nicht zu klein, da er 185 groß ist.
Lg und vielen Dank für eure Hilfe!


----------



## Vegeta2205 (10. Juni 2011)

Hallo,

suche ne schöne Tour am 18.6. geht ihr was???

mfg


----------



## TigersClaw (11. Juni 2011)

Gehts nicht am 19. = Sonntag? Samstag darf ich nicht, sagt meine Chefin


----------



## Xaser87 (11. Juni 2011)

oh ja 19 wäre auch schön.


----------



## Vegeta2205 (12. Juni 2011)

hm, arbeite ja im Schichtdienst und muß am 19.06 wieder arbeiten und da schaffe ich es leider nicht

und am 18.06 habe ich frei und würde mich auf ne Tour freuen 

mfg


----------



## TigersClaw (13. Juni 2011)

*Bei mir bleibt es beim Sonntag. Also, wer hat eine Idee?*


----------



## Xaser87 (14. Juni 2011)

bin für alles offen, hier umgebung oder weiter weg ? mal ganz woanders


----------



## MarNe (14. Juni 2011)

Hej hej! 

Ich war dann schon mal ganz woanders! 





So und nich anners war ich mit'ner Freundin  3 Tage in Schweden unterwegs. Dass Wetter  hervorragend, die Leute entspannt, die Räder liefen wie'ne Eins. Die  Plätze, zum Übernachten, waren wunderbar. Gehungert haben wir nicht,  gelacht haben wir sehr viel und geschlafen sehr gut. Das werde ich wieder machen,  aber dann nicht nur 3 Tage.  









Der Anhänger war Klasse. Und ein Blickfang. Richtig gepackt war er kaum zu spüren. Auf gerader Strecke. Bergauf... nunja. So viele waren ja nicht. Alles in allen war es ein kleines aber feines abenteuerliches Pfingsten. Und ihr so? 

Marlene


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chaoskaefer (14. Juni 2011)

MarNe schrieb:


> Hej hej!
> 
> Ich war dann schon mal ganz woanders!
> 
> ...



Hi Marlene,
schönes Ding
ich war auf diese Art und Weise 2007 in Santiago de Compostela, 2009 in Rom und letztes Jahr in England. Immer mit dick bepacktem Trekkingbike. Würde mich mal für den Anhänger interessieren, Kosten und Fahrverhalten, weil ich dieses Jahr die portugiesische Küste nach Santiago fahren will.
LG Hans


----------



## Millepassus (14. Juni 2011)

MarNe schrieb:


> Hej hej!
> 
> Ich war dann schon mal ganz woanders!
> 
> ...



Ja, schönes Ding! Bei mir sind die Bikes über Pfingsten in der Garage geblieben
Wieviel kgs hattste denn auf dem Hänger?
Cheers!


----------



## zarea (15. Juni 2011)

MarNe schrieb:


> ... Und ihr so? ...


ui, Da kann ich nicht mithalten. 
Ich war zwar auch am großen Wasser, aber nur auf ein Fischbrötchen am Ostseehafen, und denn war ich auch schon wieder zurück.
Ach ja, gut dass ich ohne Hänger war, sonst hätte ich den Rennradler gar nicht platt machen können. Ich glaube, der war sauer, er hat stur weg gekuckt.

apropos: Wo bekommt man soon Hänger her?



Zum Thema Weekend:
Da habe ich leider keine Zeit. Termine, Termine, Termine .....
Vielleicht mal So. Nachmittag so um den See fahren, oder so.


----------



## MarNe (15. Juni 2011)

Hach danke, war wirklich toll. Den Hänger hab ich mir geliehen, gehört jemanden aus der Nordextruppe. Da ich das aber wiederholen möchte, und nicht nur ein zweites Mal, nein auch ein drittes Mal und ..., werde ich mir wohl selber einen zulegen. Und dann diesen! Für alle die mehr über diesen Anhänger wissen wollen, hier: 

http://www.weber-products.de/monoporter/index.html

Selbst auf einen schmalen, unwegsamen Wiesenweg, mit Gebüsch links und rechts,  hatte ich keine Probleme mit dem Anhängsel. Da hatten wir uns mal eben etwas verfahren. Augen zu und durch. 

Verwunderte Blicke (erwähnte ich ja schon )und Ausrufe wie: " What a sport trailer!" sind einem sicher. Selbst ein Trupp von schwedische Rennradfahrern hatten Zeit  und Worte der Bewunderung, beim vorbeirasen, für dat Molli und dem  Hänger übrig.

Ja. so war dat. Schön. 

Marlene


----------



## docma (15. Juni 2011)

glaubst mir? ...da wäre ich gerne bei gewesen!
...und nicht nur, weil ihr 2 Frauen wart


----------



## zarea (15. Juni 2011)

MarNe schrieb:


> ... Ja. so war dat. Schön.
> 
> Marlene



Ja ... schön.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MarNe (15. Juni 2011)

zarea schrieb:


> Ja ... schön.



TOoooTAaaaaL SCHÖN!!!! 

*jetztisaberguthier*


----------



## TigersClaw (15. Juni 2011)

Schön schön, ich hab aber immer noch keine Idee für Sonntag


----------



## Obotrit (16. Juni 2011)

Vielleicht zum Eis essen nach "Batze" ? Hab im Augenblick am Sonntag noch nichts besonderes vor.


----------



## TigersClaw (16. Juni 2011)

Okay, Start 10 Uhr Fischereihof?

Der Wetterbericht für Sonntag sieht sch... aus, bei Wolkenbruch starte ich nicht.


----------



## pseikow (16. Juni 2011)

Die nächsten 2 kleinen Triathlons und ein MTB Race:

18.06. Samstag: http://www.satower-land.de/html/main/i_eventdetail.php?kategorie=1

21.06. Dienstag: https://www.uni-rostock.de/hochschulsport/doc/sites/sites_basics/start.html
-> Anmeldung online, und das Ding ist kostenlos. Fuq yah. =) 

25.06. Samstag: http://www.harzer-mtb-cup.de/braunlage/

Ich bin am WE wech. Moritzburg Triathlon. Am Uni-Triathlon nehm ich dann auch teil und dann endlich mal wieder MTB Action: Braunlage.


----------



## skinny63 (16. Juni 2011)

chaoskaefer schrieb:


> Hi Marlene,
> schönes Ding
> ich war auf diese Art und Weise 2007 in Santiago de Compostela, 2009 in Rom und letztes Jahr in England. Immer mit dick bepacktem Trekkingbike. Würde mich mal für den Anhänger interessieren, Kosten und Fahrverhalten, weil ich dieses Jahr die portugiesische Küste nach Santiago fahren will.
> LG Hans



Buen camino!

Wir sind derzeit in Spanien unterwegs. Allerdings Komfortvariante für Weichpitties. Macht trotzdem Spaß.

Also bis die Tage und 
@Hans: alles gute auf deinem Weg!


----------



## chaoskaefer (17. Juni 2011)

skinny63 schrieb:


> Buen camino!
> 
> Wir sind derzeit in Spanien unterwegs. Allerdings Komfortvariante für Weichpitties. Macht trotzdem Spaß.
> 
> ...



Danke und Euch viel Spaß, Weichpitties oder nicht, es ist auf jeden Fall ne tolle Sache.
Buen camino
Hans


----------



## Obotrit (17. Juni 2011)

TigersClaw schrieb:


> Okay, Start 10 Uhr Fischereihof?
> 
> Der Wetterbericht für Sonntag sieht sch... aus, bei Wolkenbruch starte ich nicht.



ok, schauen samstag nochmal wegen wetter und dann ne kurzinfo wg. ja oder nein.


----------



## TigersClaw (17. Juni 2011)

Genau


----------



## Xaser87 (17. Juni 2011)

Wünsch euch viel spass, Samstag bin ich nicht da und eher auf dem Fischerfest 

Tretet für mich mit in die Pedale


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TigersClaw (17. Juni 2011)

Wir radeln Sonntag, nicht Samstag!


----------



## halbrechts2 (18. Juni 2011)

Moin Rückmeldung aus spain(auch),
@skinny weiter Spass bei uns war`s heiss(Granada/Sierra N.)

@tiger/obotrit
muss auch noch mit "Chefin" klären nach Abwesenheit die letzte KW, was morgen geht

kurze Info Morgen früh nach Wetterlage?

Roland



skinny63 schrieb:


> Buen camino!
> 
> Wir sind derzeit in Spanien unterwegs. Allerdings Komfortvariante für Weichpitties. Macht trotzdem Spaß.
> 
> ...


 


Obotrit schrieb:


> ok, schauen samstag nochmal wegen wetter und dann ne kurzinfo wg. ja oder nein.


----------



## TigersClaw (18. Juni 2011)

Roland, schick mir per PN Deine Handynr ... bzw wer noch mitradeln möchte auch.

Ich sage mir um 8 Bescheid ob ich starte.


----------



## Obotrit (18. Juni 2011)

Gut, das machen wir dann so. Ich hoffe der Wetterbericht hat mal wieder unrecht. Regenwahrscheinlichkeit 70 % - das heißt so wie jetzt. Alle 30 Minuten regnets hier ordentlich. Bis denne.


----------



## TigersClaw (18. Juni 2011)

Ansonsten bleiben wir halt im Wohld und drehen nur ne kleine Runde, wahlweise mehrere Runden, von mir aus auch bis Quellental


----------



## halbrechts2 (18. Juni 2011)

handy kommt


----------



## TigersClaw (19. Juni 2011)

Die Tour findet auf der kurzen Route statt. Der Regenradar meint das es bis 14 Uhr trocken bleibt. Regenzeug trotzdem einpacken!


----------



## MarNe (19. Juni 2011)

skinny63 schrieb:


> Buen camino!
> 
> Wir sind derzeit in Spanien unterwegs. Allerdings Komfortvariante für Weichpitties. Macht trotzdem Spaß.
> 
> ...



Feine Sache! Egal wie.  Viel Spaß!


----------



## skinny63 (19. Juni 2011)

Danke, danke
Heute haben wir Leon erreicht.
Wettertechnisch geht es morgens mit 13 grad los
Bis Nachmittag sind dann 25-30 bei intensiver Sonne drin.
Das gibt ne Kante am Trikotrand 
Alle anderen Eindrücke müssen sich erst mal setzen.

Adios, bis die Tage


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Obotrit (20. Juni 2011)

Tiger und ich hatten Sonntag ne Super Runde im Wohld. Sind im Sonnenschein bis Quellental gekommen. Danach Starkregen weil Tiger nicht aufgegessen hat. Schön wars.


----------



## TigersClaw (20. Juni 2011)

Jaja immer auf die Kleinen, ich bin sowieso immer Schuld 

Nett wars trotzdem, bis der Regen anfing. Aber da waren wir eh schon fast wieder am Startpunkt.


----------



## Obotrit (20. Juni 2011)

Also mich hat der Regen nicht gestört. Als ich zu Hause war hat es tatsächlich nicht mehr geregnet...


----------



## MarNe (20. Juni 2011)

Ach ihr! Schön, dass es schön war! Hätte euch gerne begleitet, aber ich musste pausieren. Hatte spontan beschlossen, am Freitag mit'ner Freundin nach Greifswald zu radeln. Sie  hatte sich an den Tag, hier in Rostock, ihr bestelltes Rad abgeholt. Und  eine Radwanderkarte gekauft. Nunja, aus den knapp 85km wurden dann  110km. 12:00 Uhr sind wir gestartet und Punkt 19:00 Uhr waren wir in  Greifswald. Zwischendurch, in Grimmen ging Molli die Luft aus, dann zwischen Grimmen und Greifswald zog Steff 1x zu  feste anne Vorderbremse (Scheibenbremsen! Daran muss sie sich wohl noch  gewöhnen) und zeigte mir, wie man, ohne sich das Radiusköpfchen zu  brechen (is mir ja mal passiert, am 09.06.2010...dat vergess ich niiiie!!!) ,  richtig über das Rad abgeht und auf dem Radweg korrekt abrollt. Dolle  Sache, wir haben sehr gelacht. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  Dann 12km vor Greifswald bekam ich einen Hungerast. Wurde etwas aggresiv.  2 Schokoriegel  folgten. Danach war ich wieder friedvoll und wir zogen mit 32km/h die  Strecke durch. Alles in allen eine schöne, spontane Tour. Samstag bin ich dann von Tribsees aus, nach Rostock geradelt. Die ganze Strecke, von Greifswald, hätte ich aufgrund des Gegenwindes, nicht geschafft. Tjo, und am Samstag werde ich mein drittes Rennen fahren. In Braunlage. Wohin das alles noch hinführt...ich weiß es nicht. Macht einfach Laune 

Schönen Montagabend!

Marlene


----------



## Obotrit (21. Juni 2011)

Bei Matsche im Wald iss doch viel schöner .......


----------



## halbrechts2 (22. Juni 2011)

TigersClaw schrieb:


> Jaja immer auf die Kleinen, ich bin sowieso immer Schuld
> 
> Nett wars trotzdem, bis der Regen anfing. Aber da waren wir eh schon fast wieder am Startpunkt.



ich wär gern mit, hatte mich dann doch für die Aufbaufahrt mit der "Chefin"entschieden, bloss die ist später  ganz ins H2o gefallen!

Heute auch wieder erst Nachmittags für Start erklärt und wieder der gleiche Mist!

Samstag?Sonntag?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TigersClaw (22. Juni 2011)

Bei mir Sonntag Enduro-Tour, ich hoffe das Wetter spielt mit.


----------



## Elfriede (23. Juni 2011)

TigersClaw schrieb:


> Bei mir Sonntag Enduro-Tour, ich hoffe das Wetter spielt mit.



Wo?


----------



## TigersClaw (23. Juni 2011)

Parkentin-Bastorf, wo sonst


----------



## Obotrit (23. Juni 2011)

Gebe kurzfristig Bescheid ob ich mitkomme. Ansonsten Sonntag 10.00 Uhr beim Fischer?


----------



## TigersClaw (23. Juni 2011)

Genau, 10 Uhr beim Fischer


----------



## Elfriede (24. Juni 2011)

TigersClaw schrieb:


> Genau, 10 Uhr beim Fischer



Oh Gott, so früh! Gähn!


----------



## TigersClaw (24. Juni 2011)

Stell Dich nich so an, Du Mädchen


----------



## Obotrit (24. Juni 2011)

10.00 Uhr geht doch noch. Ich musste schon mal um 9.00 Uhr da sein. Bei mir siehts gut aus. Werde also dabei sein. Auch bei Gotter-Matsche-Wetter.


----------



## zarea (24. Juni 2011)

Ich hab Morgen und Übermorgen leider keine Zeit. 
Ich werde Morgen die Konsumtour ein bisschen ausdehnen, das muss reichen.


----------



## halbrechts2 (25. Juni 2011)

morgen auch nicht dabei wegen GR des Bikes,Buchsen im FoxRP 23 ausgeschlagen, bikemarket versucht ein Garantiefall zu machen obwohl die Buchsen ausdrücklich aus der Garantie sind lt.Fox Beidingungen. Bin die gesamte next week nicht da, deshalb die Selbstkasteiung ohne Rad an diesm WE


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TigersClaw (25. Juni 2011)

Dann sind wir wohl morgen zu dritt?


----------



## Elfriede (25. Juni 2011)

Bin da, muss aber evtl. noch fix Dämpfer und Gabel einstellen.


----------



## TigersClaw (25. Juni 2011)

Ich werd eh ne Dämpferpumpe dabei haben.


----------



## Obotrit (25. Juni 2011)

TigersClaw schrieb:


> Dann sind wir wohl morgen zu dritt?



Jepp. Morgen dann Sonnenschein, 14-18°, Westwind. Bis denne.


----------



## MarNe (25. Juni 2011)

Hallo Rostock! 

Oah!  Braunlage! Wat ham die Berge mich gewurmt! Und wozu das alles? 1000km mit dem Auto  fahren, dabei 4h fast nur stillsitzen, um letztendlich 50km mit dem Rad  zu fahren, davon mind. 6km nur berghoch. Und höher! Fast Krämpfe im  Arsch und in den Waden, alles tut weh,  dreckisch wirste auch noch dabei. Freust dich auf'ne warme Dusche und  wat is! Springste rum inne Dusche, wie'ne Hexe auf'm Brocken weils kalt  wie Sau war! Wozu? Weil du mit hunderten von  anderen völlig Begasten total viel Spaß hast. Jawohl!*hach*

Und? Ihr so? Viel Spaß morgen, ich hab vorerst genug. 

Total zufriedene Grüße

Marlene


----------



## Xaser87 (25. Juni 2011)

kann ich mir gut vorstellen aber der Spass ist eben alles was zählt. Da macht man so einiges für


----------



## Elfriede (27. Juni 2011)

TigersClaw schrieb:


> Dann sind wir wohl morgen zu dritt?



So, ich hatte mich noch mit letzter Kraft und Puddingbeinen zum Parkplatz zurückgeschleppt und bin dann ins Auto gefallen. Hätte ich den Wohld auf dem Rückweg nochmal in Angriff genommen, wäre ich wohl irgendwo im Wald liegengeblieben und verendet.

Heute Morgen dann ein Erwachen mit Ganzkörpermuskelkater, geprelltem Ring und Stinkefinger und schweren Augenliedern.

Uff!


----------



## TigersClaw (27. Juni 2011)

Wir haben uns in Doberan getrennt. Ich bin dann nochmal eine erweitere Runde über Quellholz und Wohld gefahren, inkl. Wurzeltrail usw.. Die Runde bis Bastorf macht immer wieder Spass .. so als lockere Ausfahrt


----------



## Cad2 (27. Juni 2011)

bin grad zurück vom wohld. Kleine runde aufm Montag


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Obotrit (27. Juni 2011)

TigersClaw schrieb:


> Wir haben uns in Doberan getrennt. Ich bin dann nochmal eine erweitere Runde über Quellholz und Wohld gefahren, inkl. Wurzeltrail usw.. Die Runde bis Bastorf macht immer wieder Spass .. so als lockere Ausfahrt



War echt ne prima Tour. Diesmal hab ichs gut überstanden, nur das Jucken lässt erst jetzt etwas nach. 
P.S.Das Foto von Euch beiden sieht echt cool aus.


----------



## Millepassus (27. Juni 2011)

Moinsen!
Wollte heute eigentlich ne Runde drehen, aber zuviel Mails und son Zeuch im Büro... Geht Morgen und/oder Mittwoch was?

Grüße in die Runde


----------



## Obotrit (27. Juni 2011)

Elfriede schrieb:


> So, ich hatte mich noch mit letzter Kraft und Puddingbeinen zum Parkplatz zurückgeschleppt und bin dann ins Auto gefallen. Hätte ich den Wohld auf dem Rückweg nochmal in Angriff genommen, wäre ich wohl irgendwo im Wald liegengeblieben und verendet.
> 
> Heute Morgen dann ein Erwachen mit Ganzkörpermuskelkater, geprelltem Ring und Stinkefinger und schweren Augenliedern.
> 
> Uff!






Hier ging es dir aber noch gut ...


----------



## TigersClaw (27. Juni 2011)

Sehr geil geworden


----------



## MarNe (28. Juni 2011)

Obotrit schrieb:


> ...nur das Jucken lässt erst jetzt etwas nach.



Wo hast du denn wieder rumgelegen? Ameisenhaufen? Brennnesselfeld? 

Marlene


----------



## Millepassus (28. Juni 2011)

Tach auch,
nochmal die frage: geht heute was? oder morgen?

gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cad2 (28. Juni 2011)

Millepassus schrieb:


> Tach auch,
> nochmal die frage: geht heute was? oder morgen?
> 
> gruß



moin, also heute abend fahre ich noch ne kleine runde zum fit werden. wenn ich morgen auch noch frei habe können wir ne kleine tour machen.


----------



## TigersClaw (28. Juni 2011)

In Güstrow startet jeden Dienstag 18 Uhr am Bahnhof eine Feierabendrunde, lockeres Tempo, nur Asphalt bzw Feldwege, also was zum Entspannen


----------



## Obotrit (28. Juni 2011)

MarNe schrieb:


> Wo hast du denn wieder rumgelegen? Ameisenhaufen? Brennnesselfeld?
> 
> Marlene



50 Meter Brennesselpfad. Soll gut gegen Rheuma sein.


----------



## Elfriede (28. Juni 2011)

Obotrit schrieb:


> Hier ging es dir aber noch gut ...



Das täuscht. Nach den Nudeln hätte ich am liebsten einfach nur noch gepennt.


----------



## Millepassus (28. Juni 2011)

Cad2 schrieb:


> moin, also heute abend fahre ich noch ne kleine runde zum fit werden. wenn ich morgen auch noch frei habe können wir ne kleine tour machen.


 

Ok. heute kleien runde, wäre dabei. wann/wo? 1815 doberaner pl?


----------



## Millepassus (28. Juni 2011)

TigersClaw schrieb:


> In Güstrow startet jeden Dienstag 18 Uhr am Bahnhof eine Feierabendrunde, lockeres Tempo, nur Asphalt bzw Feldwege, also was zum Entspannen


 

Mist, wosn Güstrow? Hab meine Karte verlegt...


----------



## TigersClaw (28. Juni 2011)

35km südlich von Rostock, an der A19


----------



## Millepassus (28. Juni 2011)

oha... ja, ok, seh ich gerade... schaff ich nicht, ist jetzt zu weit. Schade!


----------



## TigersClaw (28. Juni 2011)

Ich fahr Gü-HRO in 20 min ... wenn die Bahn frei ist. Das schaffst Du noch


----------



## Millepassus (28. Juni 2011)

TigersClaw schrieb:


> Ich fahr Gü-HRO in 20 min ... wenn die Bahn frei ist. Das schaffst Du noch


 
Ha, mit dem Bike? Hab kein Auto da...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zarea (28. Juni 2011)

Millepassus schrieb:


> Mist, wosn Güstrow? ....


 Ich wollte auch schon fragen.


----------



## Millepassus (28. Juni 2011)

Einer muss ja fragen ;-)

So, hab dafür zwei Runden durch Wohld gedreht, hab nur den Abzweig zum Einstieg in die zweite Runde verpennt, also nochmal aussenrum, via Konow und Hastorf... na ja, wenns hilft... Hatte auch vergessen, wieso die Brennnessel (oder doch mit 2 n?) so heißt, aber nun weiß ich es wieder 

Cad2, Morgen wieder? Hab mir übrigens neue Laufräder bestellt, wie neulich besprochen.


----------



## Cad2 (28. Juni 2011)

Hey. Hab morgen frei. Wann wollen wir fahren und welche laufräder hast dir geholt?


----------



## Millepassus (28. Juni 2011)

Cad2 schrieb:


> Hey. Hab morgen frei. Wann wollen wir fahren und welche laufräder hast dir geholt?



Ich hab leider nicht frei  Hätte ab 1630 Zeit, wär das ok?

Hab mir die Crossride geholt, also die günstigere Variante... Bevor ich wieder Pimp-my-bike machen kann, muss ich erstmal das Enduro verscherbeln, dann hab ich hoffentlich wieder etwas Kohle in der Tasche...
Hab die Räder aber noch nicht am Würfel, hab Ritzerabnehmer und Zahnkranzabzieher in Cux vergessen-doof... Nun kann ich mir Abends statt Fernsehen meine neuen Laufräder ansehen-auch schön


----------



## Cad2 (28. Juni 2011)

Jo geht klar. Doberaner platz 16:30Uhr?


----------



## Millepassus (28. Juni 2011)

Ja, geht los, prima. Bis denne!


----------



## Cad2 (28. Juni 2011)

alles klar. Wenn noch einer mit will kann sich gerne anschließen.


----------



## pseikow (29. Juni 2011)

http://cybernorman.blogspot.com/2011/06/teuerster-triathlon-ever.html


----------



## Millepassus (29. Juni 2011)

Na, an Deinem Schwimmstil werden wir noch etwas arbeiten 

Schönes Ding, war kalt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Millepassus (29. Juni 2011)

Cad2 schrieb:


> alles klar. Wenn noch einer mit will kann sich gerne anschließen.



Danke für die Kösterbeck-Einweisung, echt cool!
Nächstes Mal bring ich das andere Bike mit ;-)

Bis dann, Gruß


----------



## Cad2 (30. Juni 2011)

ja war Ne schöne kleine Feierabendrunde. War zwar etwas warm aber hatten ja genug Wasser mit.


----------



## Faltreifen (1. Juli 2011)

Ich bin meine Feierabendrunde am Mittwoch mal wieder durch dir Kühlung geradelt. Für mehr Lust auf Kühlung habe ich den Trip mal zusammengeschnitten.

[ame="http://vimeo.com/25859663"]Mountainbiken an der Ostsee on Vimeo[/ame]

Ich wünsche euch ein schönes Wochenende!


----------



## TigersClaw (1. Juli 2011)

Cooles Video. Aber schade das Du fast nur uninteressantes Waldautobahnen gefahren bist. Da gibts in der Kühlung doch interessantere Ecken 

Was liegt am WE an?


----------



## zarea (1. Juli 2011)

So wie es aus sieht, habe ich Sonntag frei.
Ich bin etwas unentschlossen. Mich interessiert ja mal, wie sich der Schweriner See links rum fährt, Seniorenteller hatte ich aber auch schon lang nicht mehr. hm...


----------



## TigersClaw (1. Juli 2011)

Schweriner See wird endlich ma Zeit. Hoffentlich wird das Wetter einigermassen, aktuell sind die Aussichten sch...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zarea (1. Juli 2011)

Ich nehme alles zurück und behaupte das Gegenteil. 

Ganzen Tag duschen und Mittags noch Wetterleuchten? Das muss sich aber ganz schön ändern. 

Mal sehen ob sich das bis morgen ändert.....


----------



## Vegeta2205 (2. Juli 2011)

Hallo,

wie sieht es denn mit ner längeren Tour am nächsten Wochende aus?

mfg


----------



## TigersClaw (2. Juli 2011)

Tendenziell im Raum Marlow. Dazu müsste dann Skinny was sagen


----------



## zarea (2. Juli 2011)

zarea schrieb:


> Mal sehen ob sich das bis morgen ändert.....


Jo, hat sich geändert, ganzen Tag Gewitter. 
Nääähhhh, do geh isch nett naus. 

(Vielleicht `ne kleine Schlammschlacht um Block  )


----------



## TigersClaw (2. Juli 2011)

Bei mir ebenso. Maximal kleine lokale Runde. Verdammt


----------



## zarea (2. Juli 2011)

TigersClaw schrieb:


> ... Verdammt


Du sagst es.


----------



## skinny63 (2. Juli 2011)

TigersClaw schrieb:


> Tendenziell im Raum Marlow. Dazu müsste dann Skinny was sagen



Ja Tour im Raum Marlow 
Gerne, experimentell


----------



## MS1980 (2. Juli 2011)

ich bin Dabei ... 

freue mich schon auf neue Wege dort ...

meine Standart rute ist ja immer nur, Kölzow-Wöpkendorf-Dammersdorf-Neu Steinhorst-durch Wald nach Brunsdorf-Fahrenhaupt-Grünheide-Kölzow 

in 1h ....



achja, was bedeutet Experimentell?


----------



## TigersClaw (2. Juli 2011)

Das bedeutet, das (für uns) Erstbefahrungen dabei sein weren


----------



## skinny63 (2. Juli 2011)

MS1980 schrieb:


> ich bin Dabei ...
> 
> 
> achja, was bedeutet Experimentell?



na, neue Wege suchen, sich treiben lassen, mal schieben oder tragen
......


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TigersClaw (3. Juli 2011)

Ich fahre heute die kleine Wohld-Runde, evtl. mehrfach. Start 10:00 Uhr am Fischereihof. Zumindest von oben soll es relativ trocken bleiben, unten wirds allerdings recht moddrig sein. Wer Lust auf Moddern hat, ist einfach um 10:00 Uhr dort


----------



## zarea (3. Juli 2011)

TigersClaw schrieb:


> .... Start 10:00 Uhr am Fischereihof. ....


Das Gewitter ist ja scheinbar heute Nacht durch gezogen. 

Hast Du mal `ne Zeitmaschiene zur Hand? Dann komm ich vielleicht auch.


----------



## TigersClaw (3. Juli 2011)

Bin 2 Stunden im Wohld gewesen, war die reinste Schlammschlacht. Aber Spass hats gemacht


----------



## zarea (3. Juli 2011)

Ich hab mich auf meiner Hausrunde ausgetobt. 2,5h, 55km, Und tatsächlich 376hm.
Durchnässter Lehm ist wie Schmierseife.  Die Büsche haben mich ordentlich gewaschen, von links und rechts. Aber das Wetter hat gehalten, also der Regen wurde nicht weniger, aber auch nicht mehr.  

Und ich hab kaum einen getroffen, lediglich ein zwei eiserne Rentner und eine junge Mutti mit ihrem gummigestiefelten Spatz. Die hatten auch Spaß.


----------



## MS1980 (3. Juli 2011)

skinny63 schrieb:


> na, neue Wege suchen, sich treiben lassen, mal schieben oder tragen
> ......


 
ok, denn lass ich mich mal überraschen ...

wann wollen wir denn los starten, Samstag?


----------



## Lory (3. Juli 2011)

Hallöchen,

mir würde der Sonntag besser passen.

Lory


----------



## skinny63 (3. Juli 2011)

Lory schrieb:


> Hallöchen,
> 
> mir würde der Sonntag besser passen.
> 
> Lory



Mir auch, Start ca. 10 Uhr

Runde entwerfe ich mal grob, denke so ca. 50 km


----------



## TigersClaw (3. Juli 2011)

Sonntag ist auch bei mir besser. Die Runde dürfte aber ruhig etwas länger sein


----------



## zarea (3. Juli 2011)

Sonntag find´ ich auch gut.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Xaser87 (3. Juli 2011)

redet ihr hier vom 10.7 um 10 Uhr ?


----------



## TigersClaw (3. Juli 2011)

Genau, 10.7.


----------



## Xaser87 (3. Juli 2011)

na denn weiß ich ja, dass das meine erste Tour wieder mit euch wird. Seit langem *hust*


----------



## skinny63 (3. Juli 2011)

TigersClaw schrieb:


> Sonntag ist auch bei mir besser. Die Runde dürfte aber ruhig etwas länger sein



Wir werden sehen, wenn 5 km Schieben dabei ist, sollte es reichen 

Wir können ja erst mal die Klassiker "Schimmelbrunnen, Tribohmer Bach, Recknitzwiesen" einbinden.

Und dann schauen wir uns um, Verpflegung selbst mitbringen ist keine schlechte Idee, ne Seniorenteller-Einkehr gibt es so erst mal nicht.


----------



## Vegeta2205 (3. Juli 2011)

hallo,

da meine anfahrt ja auch relativ weit wäre, würde ich auch gerne ne längere Tour fahren

mfg


----------



## Xaser87 (3. Juli 2011)

was heist länger, müssen wir Licht mit nehmen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Vegeta2205 (4. Juli 2011)

nee bevor es dunkel wird, wäre ich schon gern daheim...hmm vielleicht so 110km wenn die tour nicht altzu schwer ist

mfg


----------



## Elfriede (4. Juli 2011)

TigersClaw schrieb:


> Bin 2 Stunden im Wohld gewesen, war die reinste Schlammschlacht. Aber Spass hats gemacht



Und das ohne Rettungsring und Signalpistole?


----------



## skinny63 (4. Juli 2011)

Vegeta2205 schrieb:


> nee bevor es dunkel wird, wäre ich schon gern daheim...hmm vielleicht so 110km wenn die tour nicht altzu schwer ist
> 
> mfg



http://www.gpsies.com/map.do?fileId=bzcpyfswuvksemhs mal so als idee, 

ich denke, wenn wir alles fahren, ist es recht fordernd 
verlängern können wir dann gerne noch


----------



## Vegeta2205 (4. Juli 2011)

moin,

na das sieht ja schon ganz gut aus 

wo ist denn der Treffpunkt? Reise ja mit dem auto an?

mfg


----------



## skinny63 (4. Juli 2011)

Vegeta2205 schrieb:


> moin,
> 
> na das sieht ja schon ganz gut aus
> 
> ...



Treffpunkt: Kreuzung Carl-Kossow-Straße/Brunstorfer Weg (Recknitztalhotel)

Parken: Vogelpark Marlow (ca. 200m entfernt)

Zeit: 10 Uhr

Neben Verpflegung ist Mückenschutz sicher eine gute Idee!


----------



## MS1980 (4. Juli 2011)

das sieht doch gut aus ...

nen bissl von der Strecke kenne ich auch, denke ich, aber mal sehen ...

hoffentlich spielt das Wetter mit .....



wie wär's noch mit Langsdorf, das beste Softeis weit und breit ... versprochen !!!


----------



## Lory (5. Juli 2011)

Moin,

bin Sonntag dabei.

Kann 2 Biker und 2 Bikes aus HRO mitnehmen.
Bitte rechtzeitig "anmelden".

Grüße Lory


----------



## TigersClaw (5. Juli 2011)

Ich bin Sonntag auch dabei und kann 4 zusätzliche Biker + Bikes mitnehmen ab Rostock. Mindestens zwei sollten es aber sein, sonst lohnt sich der Umweg über HRO nicht.


----------



## halbrechts2 (5. Juli 2011)

Moin,

sollte heute das Bike  nach Dämpfertausch wieder in meinen vorrübergehenden Besitz kommen(Ersatzdämpfer, Fox Float 23 komplett Auge ausgeschlagen anerkannt Cube/Fox)
bin ich auch endlich wieder mit dabei!
Grubenlampe?Schlafsack?


----------



## skinny63 (5. Juli 2011)

halbrechts2 schrieb:


> Moin,
> bin ich auch endlich wieder mit dabei!
> Grubenlampe?Schlafsack?



Passt so, 

ach ne Eisgeld noch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MarNe (7. Juli 2011)

Sonntag! Ich wäre abholbereit. 

Marlene


----------



## skinny63 (7. Juli 2011)

MarNe schrieb:


> Sonntag! Ich wäre abholbereit.
> 
> Marlene



na denn, ran an den Tiger bzw. Lory

Parken geht übrigens auch in der Straße "Brunstorfer Weg"


----------



## Xaser87 (7. Juli 2011)

Hallöchen, ist noch jemand bereit mit mir mein Rad vor der Tour zu checken? Nicht das es auseinander fällt und ich steh da


----------



## MS1980 (7. Juli 2011)

wird ja ne größere Truppe werden, wenn ich jetzt richtig gezählt habe sind wir 8 Leute ...

das wird ja lustig ....  

achja, was sagt der Wetterbericht eigentlich im Osten für's WE`?


----------



## TigersClaw (7. Juli 2011)

Der Wetterbericht sagt zu warm, sonnig und trocken.


----------



## TigersClaw (7. Juli 2011)

Es hat übrigens weder bei Lory noch bei mir jemand um Abholung gebeten


----------



## MS1980 (7. Juli 2011)

heut ist ja erst Donnerstag ....


----------



## Lory (7. Juli 2011)

Abholung von  MarNe und Xaser geklärt


----------



## TigersClaw (7. Juli 2011)

Prima. Wenn noch jemand was braucht, ich hab noch genug Platz frei


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Vegeta2205 (7. Juli 2011)

hallo,

na das Wetter paßt doch und schön mal wieder mit ner größeren Gruppe unterwegs zu sein

freue mich jedenfalls

mfg


----------



## halbrechts2 (8. Juli 2011)

genau!

Endlich mal fast alle "Eintragenden" auf einem Haufen!

Ersatzdämpfer hat keine minus Kammer da mutiert das AMS Pro zum Hardteil.

Bis Sonntag


----------



## MarNe (8. Juli 2011)

Schön! 

Ich hoffe, dass meine Vorderbremse das noch durchsteht. Da ist nicht mehr viel drauf, also auf einer Seite so gut wie gar nichts mehr...  nächste Woche gibt es endlich neue Beläge. Extra bestellt. Die sollten ja  schon diese Woche da sein...nunja. Auf jeden Fall sollen die besser sein, nicht so schnell abnutzen. 

Zur Sicherheit wollt ich aber mal nachgefragt haben, ob jemand welche rumliegen hat, gebrauchte, ausreichend für eine Tour? Die kann er ja dann wiederhaben, wenn dann noch was von übrig ist...

Marlene


----------



## TigersClaw (8. Juli 2011)

Bremsen wird eh überbewertet


----------



## Lory (8. Juli 2011)

MarNe schrieb:
			
		

> ob jemand welche rumliegen hat


Da musste schon mal sagen welche Geschwindigkeitsverzögerer du am Bike hast.


----------



## MS1980 (8. Juli 2011)

TigersClaw schrieb:


> Bremsen wird eh überbewertet


 
genau, wer bremst verliert ... 

die brauchst eigentlich nicht, hinten reicht völlig, bei dem flachen Gelände ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MarNe (8. Juli 2011)

Elixir 5 heißen die. 

Sicher ist bremsen überbewertet. Bei so einigen. Bei mir nun mal nicht. Ich würde ja ohne Probleme damit fahren können, wenn es eh flaches Gelände ist. Aber die werden so berstig laut, beim fahren, dass wollen wir doch nicht oder?


----------



## skinny63 (8. Juli 2011)

MarNe schrieb:


> Elixir 5 heißen die.
> 
> Sicher ist bremsen überbewertet. Bei so einigen. Bei mir nun mal nicht. Ich würde ja ohne Probleme damit fahren können, wenn es eh flaches Gelände ist. Aber die werden so berstig laut, beim fahren, dass wollen wir doch nicht oder?



elixir ???

dat kriegen wir hin

soll heißen, habe noch beläge hier (sinter)


----------



## MarNe (8. Juli 2011)

skinny63 schrieb:


> elixir ???
> 
> dat kriegen wir hin
> 
> soll heißen, habe noch beläge hier (sinter)



Andreas! Ja klasse! Dann bis Sonntag! Ick freu mir....

Marlene


----------



## Lory (8. Juli 2011)

Will mich ja nicht aufdrängen, aber könnte dir morgen welche vorbeibringen/ in Briefkasten stecken. Dann kannste die morgen noch einbauen und etwas einbremsen 
Geb mal bescheid, am besten per SMS.

Lory


----------



## MarNe (8. Juli 2011)

Lory schrieb:


> Will mich ja nicht aufdrängen, aber könnte dir morgen welche vorbeibringen/ in Briefkasten stecken. Dann kannste die morgen noch einbauen und etwas einbremsen
> Geb mal bescheid, am besten per SMS.
> 
> Lory



Aufdrängeln? Nö. Danke dir...aber - einbremsen kein Problem. Einbauen ist ein Problem. Noch nie gemacht.

Post!


----------



## MS1980 (9. Juli 2011)

das ein-und ausbauen geht schnell, aber das neue einstellen ohne Schleifen ... 

du mußt nur den sicherungsring rausziehen, schraube danach rausdrehen und die beläge nach oben raus holen, denn mit den neuen wieder rein, ...

achja, die bremsbacken denn wieder ausseinander drücken, weil ja neue drinnen sind und sich die Avid ja automatisch nachstellt

das könnte aber trotzdem erstmal schleifen, ist so ne macke von Avid, habe ich schon an 3 Bremsen durch ... 

ich würde sie vorher einbauen, sonst ärgerst dich morgen auf Tour

also viel Glück ...


----------



## MarNe (9. Juli 2011)

MS1980 schrieb:


> das ein-und ausbauen geht schnell, aber das neue einstellen ohne Schleifen ...
> 
> du mußt nur den sicherungsring rausziehen, schraube danach rausdrehen und die beläge nach oben raus holen, denn mit den neuen wieder rein, ...
> 
> ...



Ja. Ist besser es heute zu machen. Ich will morgen keinen Ärger. Ich lass es mir heute zeigen, bzw. montiere es unter Aufsicht. Dann weiß ich wie es geht. Und! Es ist gut zu wissen, sowas auf Vorrat zu haben. Also Beläge. Man weiß ja nie. Bin ja schon beim Rennen in Braunlage verhalten die Abfahrten runtergedüst, während die Herrschaften mit teilweise 70km an mir vorbeigerauscht sind. Passiert mir nicht nochmal. Nene...

Bis morgen! 

Marlene


----------



## MarNe (10. Juli 2011)

Das ja einfach! Also die Beläge auszutauschen. Sehr schön. Wieder was dazugelernt. Danke Lory...

Marlene


----------



## halbrechts2 (10. Juli 2011)

geile runde, auch wenn zum Schluss der Akku leer war. Mit Traubenzucker über die letzten km gekommen und zu Hause erstmal das völlig verhunzte Bike in den Schuppen gestellt und dann ein schönes König Ludwig(mit Alc.) eingeschenkt! Schön!

Dank an den "Planer"

Bis demnächst


----------



## MarNe (10. Juli 2011)

halbrechts2 schrieb:


> geile runde, auch wenn zum Schluss der Akku leer war. Mit Traubenzucker über die letzten km gekommen und zu Hause erstmal das völlig verhunzte Bike in den Schuppen gestellt und dann ein schönes König Ludwig(mit Alc.) eingeschenkt! Schön!
> 
> Dank an den "Planer"
> 
> Bis demnächst



Prost!  

Ja, danke!  War eine super Tour. Die dreckigste aller Zeiten! Also für mich. So lange bin ich bisher noch nicht im Gelände umhergeradelt. Demzufolge war auch ich fix und fertig! Echt! 

Wünsche allen einen entspannten Abend!

Marlene


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Vegeta2205 (10. Juli 2011)

Prost!!!

so nun bin auch ich wieder sauber Ja war ne super Runde mit netten Leuten, müssen wir unbedingt wiederholen.

großes Lob an der Guide


mfg


----------



## zarea (10. Juli 2011)

Aaalter! Watt `ne Tour. 
Durch den "See" fahr´n, fand ich ja am spaßigsten. Sowas durfte ich ja als Kind nicht. 
Aber ich war dann auch sehr froh, als wir wieder am Startpunkt waren. 
Oh, war die Dusche schön. 

Auch mein Dank an den Reiseleiter.


----------



## Xaser87 (10. Juli 2011)

hoffentlich ist der See nächstes mal noch da, der war das Highlight 
leider keine Videos geschweige Fotos von der Stelle.

Hab die 110km noch voll gemacht in HRO 

war wirklich schön 
lg


----------



## MarNe (11. Juli 2011)

Sach ma, Andreas, wie hieß das Kräutergehöft da noch mal? Und - vielleicht können wir ja das nächste Mal zu diesem hier fahren:

http://www.alteschulebaumgarten.de/

Auch dort ist es wunderschön! Hat auch nur am WE geöffnet. Ist voll urig dort!

Gruß

Marlene


----------



## skinny63 (11. Juli 2011)

Kräuterhotel Ehmkendorf

Ansonsten danke für das Lob, funktioniert aber nur, wenn alle mitmachen.
Also daher meinen Dank für eure Neugier.

Baumgarten hört sich gut an. 
Könnte mir eine Kult-Tour vorstellen.


----------



## MarNe (11. Juli 2011)

Kräuterhotel! Ja genau. Danke. Und eine Kult-Tour sollte man echt in Augenschein nehmen! Es gibt so viele tolle Ecken in M/V. Bin sehr neugierig! 





1.Recknitztal





2. MarNe und die 7 Zwerge - zwei (siehe unten) fehlten, denn die ham sich verbummelt. Im Wald. 





3.Irgendwo (und meine Freundin sacht noch: "Merk die mal die Route!" Pfff...) im Recknitztal...





4. Beim Kräuterhotel. In Ehmkendorf. Das finde ich doch niemals wieder!






Ähm ja...für die Katz...chillen! war doch aber schön oder!


----------



## Obotrit (11. Juli 2011)

Hi Leudde, will Euch nicht beim chillen bzw. arbeiten stören. Sende Euch mal kurz ein paar Grüße aus der Sächsischen Schweiz. 
Gruß Obotrit


----------



## Faltreifen (11. Juli 2011)

Ich habe endlich die Zeit gefunden die Ostertour zusammenzuschneiden. Ich weiß ist schon ein bischen her, aber besser spät als nie. 

[ame="http://vimeo.com/26266122"]IBC MV Ostertour 2011 on Vimeo[/ame]


----------



## Vegeta2205 (11. Juli 2011)

hallooooo

Bike und Kleidung schon wieder sauber

für eine Kulttour wäre ich auch zu haben...

mfg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MS1980 (11. Juli 2011)

die Tour war echt super, bis auf das viele stinkende Wasser ...

die Dusche danach war echt angenehm ...

habe gestern abend noch gemerkt, das ich sogar noch wasser von dort mit nach Hamburg genommen habe, muß wohl durch's Ventilloch geschlüpft sein .... 

von mir auch nen Dank an den Guide ... 

wieder einige neue Strecken, die ich jetzt nachfahren kann, sofern ich sie noch finde ...


----------



## skinny63 (11. Juli 2011)

Vegeta2205 schrieb:


> hallooooo
> 
> Bike und Kleidung schon wieder sauber
> 
> ...



Kult-Tour war schon Absicht: also Tour im Warnowdurchbruchstal und umzu

Kultur: Esskultur in der Alten Schule, Ur-Kultur im Freilichtmuseum Groß Raden

Wünsche & Anregungen hier rein 

Schnappschüsse von gestern:


----------



## MS1980 (11. Juli 2011)

achja, haben die beim Kräuterhotel nix zu euren Outfit gesagt ...

nur mal so nebenbei ...

schöne Bilder ...


----------



## skinny63 (11. Juli 2011)

MS1980 schrieb:


> achja, haben die beim Kräuterhotel nix zu euren Outfit gesagt ...



da war NIEMAND, den es gestört hat, also outfit.....


----------



## MarNe (11. Juli 2011)

MS1980 schrieb:


> achja, haben die beim Kräuterhotel nix zu euren Outfit gesagt ...
> 
> nur mal so nebenbei ...
> 
> schöne Bilder ...



Selbstsicheres Auftreten! So und nich anners...


----------



## Vegeta2205 (11. Juli 2011)

hallo,

skinny die Tour klingt gut 

habe ab nächste Woche ein wenig Urlaub und würde mich über ne längere Tour sehr freuen

mfg vegata


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MarNe (12. Juli 2011)

Obotrit schrieb:


> Hi Leudde, will Euch nicht beim chillen bzw. arbeiten stören. Sende Euch mal kurz ein paar Grüße aus der Sächsischen Schweiz.
> Gruß Obotrit



Da steckst du! Schön! Weitermachen...und viel Spaß dabei! 

Marlene


----------



## TigersClaw (12. Juli 2011)

Liegt schon was fürs kommende Wochenende an?


----------



## Lory (12. Juli 2011)

Hallo,

@Faltreifen
Die Videos von dir sind echt nett anzusehen.
Da bekommt man gleich wieder Tretlaune


----------



## pseikow (13. Juli 2011)

Hey hey,

eure lange Tour war wohl recht nice. SchÃ¶ne Bilder! 
Ich hab derweil meinen ersten *Wettlauf *bestritten und bin *erster *in meiner Altersklasse; 4. insgesamt. =D
Wettlauf klingt lustig, war aber anstrengender als ein MTB Marathon mit tausenden HÃ¶henmetern und Massen an Schlamm.

Bericht: http://cybernorman.blogspot.com/2011/07/fleesensee-lauf-2011-07-09.html






Tolles Video @ Faltreifen! SchÃ¶n, dass Du Dir die MÃ¼he gemacht hast. 

Kommendes Wochenende dann Triathlon in SN.

Die nÃ¤chsten *MTB Races* dauern noch ein bisschen: 
.  14.08. Buchholzer CC Stevens Cup 
. 27.08. Schierke
. 25.09. Bad Salzdetfurth
. 02.10. Wehlaberg KÃ¶then 2
. 08.10. Cross Duathlon GÃ¼strow

  Video von Bad Salzdetfurth: [nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sAw6WwG_EIs"]âªXC DM 2010 Bad Salzdetfurthâ¬â      - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## Xaser87 (13. Juli 2011)

so hier noch ein paar Bilder vom wohl besten Ausflug bisher...
Das Video wird deke ich nächste Woche kommen 



 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 


[url=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/934032]
	
 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 [/URL]


----------



## halbrechts2 (13. Juli 2011)

super doku!Dank an alle Fotografierenden!

Bilder ohne Ende und auch Schöne mit Kaddder und MB. Endlich hören auch die Mückenstiche auf zu jucken!

Bin gespannt auf das Video


----------



## MS1980 (13. Juli 2011)

auf das Video bin ich auch gespannt ... 

ist die Wasserschlacht auch noch drauf, oder hat's der Akku net mehr geschaft?


----------



## Xaser87 (13. Juli 2011)

ne leider keine Wasserschlacht aber die, wie ich gehört habe, wird ja wiederholt


----------



## MS1980 (14. Juli 2011)

naja, is ja auch net schlimm ... wir hatten ja vorher auch schon schöne Strecken ... 


Achja, hier mal mein Aufbau von mein Simplon, den wollte ich dir nochmal zeigen ...

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=494646


die anderen dürfen auch lesen wenn se wollen ....

es waren ja einige davon angetan, sag ik ma so ...

grüße in die Heimat .... Marko


----------



## Vegeta2205 (15. Juli 2011)

hallooooo

hat denn noch keiner was geplant am Wochenende???

mfg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TigersClaw (15. Juli 2011)

Doch, ich habe was geplant: ich kuriere meinen kratzenden Hals aus


----------



## Vegeta2205 (15. Juli 2011)

na bei dem Wetter z.Z. kein Wunder...Dir ne gute Besserung

mfg


----------



## Xaser87 (15. Juli 2011)

Bestellt in nächster Zeit jemand was - zwecks Versand ect. ?


----------



## halbrechts2 (15. Juli 2011)

dito

PS:Honigmilch heiss!

Roland



Vegeta2205 schrieb:


> na bei dem Wetter z.Z. kein Wunder...Dir ne gute Besserung
> 
> mfg


----------



## MS1980 (15. Juli 2011)

Xaser87 schrieb:


> Bestellt in nächster Zeit jemand was - zwecks Versand ect. ?


 

werde mir wohl demnächst ne neue Gabel oder nen Schmolke Lenker holen ... 

und was steht bei dir an?


----------



## TigersClaw (15. Juli 2011)

Neue Gabel? Was willstn an der Fox dann noch verbessern?


----------



## MS1980 (15. Juli 2011)

soll ne 120er werden, jetzt sind's nur 100mm und das ist bissl wenig finde ich ...


----------



## skinny63 (16. Juli 2011)

MS1980 schrieb:


> soll ne 120er werden, jetzt sind's nur 100mm und das ist bissl wenig finde ich ...



dat wird bestimmt zu schwer 

ist die jetzige gabel nicht zu traveln?


----------



## MarNe (16. Juli 2011)

Xaser87 schrieb:


> Bestellt in nächster Zeit jemand was - zwecks Versand ect. ?



2x Bremsbeläge - nee 4x! Avid Elixir 5 und 1x Magura Martha Bremsbeläge. Noch wat...nö. 

Lieben Gruß

Marlene


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MS1980 (17. Juli 2011)

skinny63 schrieb:


> dat wird bestimmt zu schwer
> 
> ist die jetzige gabel nicht zu traveln?


 
wie meinst das traveln?

wenn die nur max.100mm hat, denn kann man die doch net erweitern, oder gibt's da nen Trick von den ich net kenn?

die DT Carbon Gabel'n finde ich ja auch echt schön, wären denn 70gr mehrgewicht, aber das ist denn noch verträglich ...


----------



## TigersClaw (17. Juli 2011)

Ich bin mir ziemlich sicher das man die 100er Fox auf 120 traveln kann. Musste nur einen Spacer rausnehmen.


----------



## pseikow (19. Juli 2011)

*TOURAUFRUF*

Mittwoch, 20.07.2011, 18:15 Uhr, Hauptbahnhof (Ditsch)
Route: Kösterbeck, ca. 3h insgesamt
Teilnehmer bisher: Benni, Norman, Noel
Speed: Gemächlich bis Nervenzerfezend

Join us! =)

PS: Hat jemand nen Wettkampf für mich am Wochenende?


----------



## TigersClaw (19. Juli 2011)

*Touraufruf:* Sonntag 10 Uhr Fischereihof Parkentin, Wohld, Kühlung, Bastorf, das Übliche halt


----------



## Xaser87 (19. Juli 2011)

MarNe schrieb:


> 2x Bremsbeläge - nee 4x! Avid Elixir 5 und 1x Magura Martha Bremsbeläge. Noch wat...nö.
> 
> Lieben Gruß
> 
> Marlene




daraus wird nichts mehr ich kauf mir gleich ein neues bike


----------



## MS1980 (19. Juli 2011)

holst dir jetzt doch nen Fully, ja?

was solls denn werden, kein Simplon .... oder doch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cad2 (19. Juli 2011)

Naja nach dem deins total schaden ist und du bestimmt Geld von der Versicherung bekommst, kannst dir ja ein schickes neues holen.


----------



## MS1980 (19. Juli 2011)

wie jetzt, das Simplon is schrott?


----------



## Cad2 (19. Juli 2011)

jo, vom auto geschrottet aber matthias is nix passiert, aber simplon totalschaden.


----------



## Xaser87 (19. Juli 2011)

nix schwerwiegendes auf alle fälle teu teu, aber das was weh tut reicht auch.



 

 

 




bin offen für Vorschläge^^ , hab an ein All Mountain gedacht. Möchte endlich bequem fahren. 

Meine Vorstellungen waren ja schon seit graumer Zeit ein

Santa Cruz Nomad ( Carbon oder normal )
Intense Uzzi
Spezialised Camber Elite ( in withe black )

bin für weitere Bikes gerne offen


----------



## Vegeta2205 (19. Juli 2011)

hi,

na nur gut das dir weiter nix passiert ist

na dann vielglück bei der bike suche

mfg


----------



## skinny63 (20. Juli 2011)

Xaser87 schrieb:


> nix schwerwiegendes auf alle fälle teu teu, aber das was weh tut reicht auch.
> bin offen für Vorschläge^^ , hab an ein All Mountain gedacht. Möchte endlich bequem fahren.
> 
> Meine Vorstellungen waren ja schon seit graumer Zeit ein
> ...


Stumpjumper EVO 2012 sieht vielversprechend aus, dauert halt nur noch ne Weile


----------



## Cad2 (20. Juli 2011)

wie wär es denn mit einem liteville 301? Ist das beste was du bekommen kannst.


----------



## TigersClaw (20. Juli 2011)

Cad2 schrieb:


> wie wär es denn mit einem liteville 301? Ist das beste was du bekommen kannst.



Das wage ich zu bezweifeln


----------



## Xaser87 (20. Juli 2011)

TigersClaw schrieb:


> Das wage ich zu bezweifeln




ich auch


----------



## zarea (20. Juli 2011)

@Xaser:
Du machst ja Sachen.  Augen auf im Straßenverkehr.



Cad2 schrieb:


> ... liteville 301? Ist das beste was du bekommen kannst.


Zumindest tun viele so.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## skinny63 (20. Juli 2011)

Cad2 schrieb:


> wie wär es denn mit einem liteville 301? Ist das beste was du bekommen kannst.



sicher auch gute idee, flexibler aufbau möglich, aber sehr kostenintensiv unbd sowas sollte man vorher mal probefahren können (wie andere Neuanschaffungen auch)

@xaser: ein gut gebrauchtes Remedy 2009 wäre auch noch zu haben


----------



## halbrechts2 (20. Juli 2011)

Vegeta2205 schrieb:


> hi,
> 
> na nur gut das dir weiter nix passiert ist
> 
> ...


 
da schliess ich mich an

für neu gibt es ja schon viele Vorschläge!



TigersClaw schrieb:


> *Touraufruf:* Sonntag 10 Uhr Fischereihof Parkentin, Wohld, Kühlung, Bastorf, das Übliche halt


 
ich nicht, fahre am Samstag mit dem Bike nach Lankow/SN dort abends runder Geburtstag der Freunde

Sonntag morgen ein bischen Segeln auf dem Schweriner See


----------



## pseikow (20. Juli 2011)

Ich suche Pedalen und ein Zeitfahrrad. Evtl. hat ja jemand was für mich.

Pedalen XT oder Vergleichbares: http://www.bike-components.de/products/info/4490?xtor=AL-8-[1]-[Froogle]

Zeitfahrrad: gebrauchtes.


----------



## Xaser87 (20. Juli 2011)

die shimano pedale hab ich hier noch so gut wie nie gefahren da ich ja auf platt umgestiegen bin.


----------



## MS1980 (20. Juli 2011)

Xaser87 schrieb:


> nix schwerwiegendes auf alle fälle teu teu, aber das was weh tut reicht auch.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Alter ... das sieht ja richtig übel aus,

und dir is wirklich nicht's dolles passiert ?

der Rahmen is ja richtig auseinander gebrochen ... schei_e 

das schöne Simplon, 

also ich würde dir defenitiv zu dem Remedy von Skinny raten ...

mehr Allmountain geht net ...  

im Duden steht auch unter Allmountain = Trek-Remedy ... 

scherz beiseite, ich würde Skinny mal anhauen wegen ne Probefahrt, du wirst das Teil net mehr zurück geben wollen, glaub mir ...


----------



## TigersClaw (20. Juli 2011)

MS1980 schrieb:


> scherz beiseite, ich würde Skinny mal anhauen wegen ne Probefahrt, du wirst das Teil net mehr zurück geben wollen, glaub mir ...



Bins ja auch schon gefahren, und würde das so unterschreiben.


----------



## Xaser87 (20. Juli 2011)

MS1980 schrieb:


> scherz beiseite, ich würde Skinny mal anhauen wegen ne Probefahrt, du wirst das Teil net mehr zurück geben wollen, glaub mir ...



schon getan, hat ordentlich gebumst geb ich zu plus einen flug nach vorne. Nu biste wieder alleine unterwegs


----------



## MS1980 (20. Juli 2011)

ja leiders ... 

achja, ab next Jahr solls nen neues Simplon  geben , nen 120mm Fully ...

Kibo solls heißen, nur mal so nebenbei ...


----------



## MS1980 (20. Juli 2011)

http://www.mountainbike-magazin.de/...fully-plus-neues-29er-razorblade.556513.2.htm


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## skinny63 (21. Juli 2011)

MS1980 schrieb:


> ja leiders ...
> 
> achja, ab next Jahr solls nen neues Simplon  geben , nen 120mm Fully ...
> 
> Kibo solls heißen, nur mal so nebenbei ...



ja, da setzen nächste saison anscheinend viele Hersteller drauf:
Lapierre bringt ein Modell namens X-flow

... geht endlich mal ein FlaHa ins Rahmendreieck


----------



## Obotrit (21. Juli 2011)

TigersClaw schrieb:


> *Touraufruf:* Sonntag 10 Uhr Fischereihof Parkentin, Wohld, Kühlung, Bastorf, das Übliche halt



Ich denke mal das ich wieder dabei bin. Gebe sonst wieder Bescheid.


----------



## Elfriede (21. Juli 2011)

Xaser87 schrieb:


> nix schwerwiegendes auf alle fälle teu teu, aber das was weh tut reicht auch.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wie wäre es denn mit einem hübschen Nicolai AM in deiner Wunschfarbe bzw. deinem Wunscheloxal und mit Luftdämpfer und vielleicht einer Hammerschmidt AM?

http://www.nicolai.net/index.php?article_id=22&clang=0


----------



## MS1980 (21. Juli 2011)

vielen Leuten reicht nen 120er Fully auch aus, mehr brauchst nur im schweren Gelände

bei mein Stomp habe ich auch nen Flaschenhalter im Rahmendreieck ...


----------



## Obotrit (21. Juli 2011)

Ihr machts dem Jungen aber echt schwer ...
und das nach diesem Schicksalsschlag ...


----------



## skinny63 (21. Juli 2011)

MS1980 schrieb:


> vielen Leuten reicht nen 120er Fully auch aus, mehr brauchst nur im schweren Gelände
> 
> bei mein Stomp habe ich auch nen Flaschenhalter im Rahmendreieck ...



ist zu unterschreiben, deine Aussage

das mit dem FlaHa bezog sich wesentlich auf Lapierre (evtl. auch GT Fullies  )


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TigersClaw (21. Juli 2011)

Obotrit schrieb:


> Ihr machts dem Jungen aber echt schwer ...
> und das nach diesem Schicksalsschlag ...



Das war die falsche Antwort. Lieber wäre mir eine wie "ich bin Sonntag dabei"


----------



## Xaser87 (21. Juli 2011)

glaub mit Radfahren ist momentan noch nicht so viel drin und ohne Ausrüstung schon gar nicht


----------



## TigersClaw (21. Juli 2011)

Ich meinte auch Obotrit


----------



## Vegeta2205 (21. Juli 2011)

hallo,

wie lang soll denn die runde am Sonntag werden?

mfg maik


----------



## Obotrit (21. Juli 2011)

lang, sehr lang 
@Tiger: Bin dabei !


----------



## TigersClaw (21. Juli 2011)

Vegeta, das is nix für Dich. Wir fahren LOCKERES Tempo!


----------



## Vegeta2205 (21. Juli 2011)

geht es vielleicht ein wenig genauer...bitte bitte


----------



## TigersClaw (21. Juli 2011)

65-80km, teils technisch anspruchsvolles Gelände, ähnlich wie bei der Marlow-Tour das erste Stück am Anfang, diesmal aber 3/4 solches Terrain. Wenn Du mitwillst, fährst Du hinten. Es wird nicht vorweggehetzt


----------



## Vegeta2205 (21. Juli 2011)

Aha, danke!

gut mal schauen wer noch dabei ist

mfg


----------



## skinny63 (21. Juli 2011)

TigersClaw schrieb:


> 65-80km, teils technisch anspruchsvolles Gelände, ähnlich wie bei der Marlow-Tour das erste Stück am Anfang, diesmal aber 3/4 solches Terrain. Wenn Du mitwillst, fährst Du hinten. Es wird nicht vorweggehetzt



bin schon auf den Bericht gespannt, 

ihr dürft auch ruhig mal was Neues entdecken bzw. präsentieren @tiger & vegeta


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TigersClaw (21. Juli 2011)

Soviel Neues gibts in der Gegend doch nicht mehr.


----------



## halbrechts2 (21. Juli 2011)

TigersClaw schrieb:


> 65-80km, teils technisch anspruchsvolles Gelände, ähnlich wie bei der Marlow-Tour das erste Stück am Anfang, diesmal aber 3/4 solches Terrain. Wenn Du mitwillst, fährst Du hinten. Es wird nicht vorweggehetzt


 
ho,ho hiergibts aber auf die Mütze

tja irgendwann muss die Wahrheit auf den Tisch

Ich hatte in der Recknitz auch gelegentlich Angst um mein Leben, Irgendwer kam immer von hinten mittig durchgeschossen

Also Sonntag wird ordentlich gefahren und Überholmanöver bitte eine halbe Stunde vorher anmelden

Schade ich bin nicht dabei


----------



## Vegeta2205 (21. Juli 2011)

ja ja Danke werde es aber annehmen


----------



## Obotrit (22. Juli 2011)

auf alle Fälle liegt ordentlich Wasser auf der Strecke - wie genial


----------



## halbrechts2 (22. Juli 2011)

Vegeta2205 schrieb:


> ja ja Danke werde es aber annehmen


 

jo war spass!


----------



## TigersClaw (22. Juli 2011)

Obotrit schrieb:


> auf alle Fälle liegt ordentlich Wasser auf der Strecke - wie genial



Genau, und danach müssen wir einfach nach Bastorf


----------



## TigersClaw (23. Juli 2011)

Achtung: die Wetteraussichten für morgen haben sich geändert, es ist viel Regen angesagt. Sollte sich das bis heute abend nicht ändern, bin ich morgen nicht dabei.


----------



## zarea (23. Juli 2011)

Sissyalarm!!!


----------



## TigersClaw (23. Juli 2011)

Wer hat nochma vor 3 oder 4 Wochen gekniffen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MS1980 (23. Juli 2011)

bei uns in HH sieht das auch net besser aus, wollte heute mit meiner Frau auch ne schöne Tour an der Elbe längs machen, aber auch nur Regen ...

also wieder nur drinnen , schöne schei_e ...


----------



## zarea (23. Juli 2011)

TigersClaw schrieb:


> Wer hat nochma vor 3 oder 4 Wochen gekniffen?


Ich hab Dich nicht gekniffen. Das muss ein Anderer gewesen sein. 

Edit: Außerdem hab ich nicht gekniffen, ich bin nur wo anders gefahren. 
Notiz an mich selbst: Mehr Beweisfotos schießen!


----------



## Obotrit (23. Juli 2011)

TigersClaw schrieb:


> Achtung: die Wetteraussichten für morgen haben sich geändert, es ist viel Regen angesagt. Sollte sich das bis heute abend nicht ändern, bin ich morgen nicht dabei.



O.k. - hier liegt sehr viel Wasser. Teilweise sind auch Straßen übergelaufen. Mal sehen ob sich das zum Abend hin gibt bzw. bessert.


----------



## Xaser87 (23. Juli 2011)

könnte was werden  müsst ihr wohl durch... Wobei es bis 14 Uhr weg sein müsste laut Vorhersage 

http://www.wetter.com/wetter_aktuell/niederschlagsradar/deutschland/


----------



## Vegeta2205 (23. Juli 2011)

...bin füt dieses mal auch raus...

euch dann noch ne schönes Wochenende

mfg


----------



## TigersClaw (23. Juli 2011)

Ich werds morgen probieren, bin also 10 Uhr am Fischereihof. Tendenziell aber maximal bis Quellental, je nach Wetterlage auch nur die kleine Runde. Wer noch?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zarea (23. Juli 2011)

Ich kneife. 

(Hätte ich aber auch bei Sonne).
Ich werde vielleicht die Hausrunde fahren.


----------



## TigersClaw (23. Juli 2011)

Sissialarm


----------



## zarea (23. Juli 2011)

Nix da, muss werkeln.


----------



## Xaser87 (24. Juli 2011)

so da ist es nach einem Tag hartem Sitzfleisch 

edit: komm heute nachmittag  ...... ah ich kreigs nicht gerendert, 4Gb RAM reichen net


----------



## Faltreifen (25. Juli 2011)

Also ich bin Freitag durch die Kühlung gefahren, war ganz interessant. Keine Wege mehr, nur noch Bäche und Tümpel. Dafür so gut wie kein Matsch, denn der war weggespühlt.


----------



## Obotrit (25. Juli 2011)

Also ich hab Sonntag gekniffen, will mir das aber auch noch mal anschauen. Heute oder morgen Abend.


----------



## halbrechts2 (25. Juli 2011)

also Samstag im Anflug von Wahnsinn wegen gecancelter Schwerinanreise mit Rad ca. 2,5 h in Hütten und Runde zurück über Glashagen "rumgesaut"! Einziges Problem zum Schluss, daß selbst die Shimano Gore Schuhe von hinten voll Wasser laufen.

Rad sieht schlimmer aus als nach der Recknitz Tour!

Diese Woche noch irgendwer in den Wald?


----------



## Vegeta2205 (25. Juli 2011)

ja Ich In und Um Usedom


----------



## zarea (25. Juli 2011)

Habt Ihr den Tiger alleine fahren lassen? 
Das finde ich nicht OK von Euch.


----------



## TigersClaw (25. Juli 2011)

Ja ich bin alleine gefahren, allerdings in Güstrow, und nur ne kleine Runde.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pseikow (25. Juli 2011)

raceFace bat mich, das hier zu posten.

Hallo SchwimmFan, 

das nächste illegale Rennen findet schon bald statt:

. Mittwoch, 19:00 Uhr
. Warnemünde, Treffpunk: Leuchturm
. 1 Euro TeilnahmeBeitrag

Es gibt SachPreise für die Ersten und URKUNDEN für alle Teilnehmer und Helferlein.
NeoPrenAnzug erlaubt.
RACE: Start vom Strandaufgang über den SandStrand, dann ins Wasser: um die Boje herum schwimmen und wieder zurück.

raceFace

Anmelden: http://www.facebook.com/event.php?eid=141393022609084


----------



## Xaser87 (25. Juli 2011)

ich find euer Gruppenfahndungsfoto vom letzten zu geil


----------



## skinny63 (25. Juli 2011)

zarea schrieb:


> Habt Ihr den Tiger alleine fahren lassen?
> Das finde ich nicht OK von Euch.



mussten wir leider:



 

 

 

 


 

 



nach reiner Lehre, aber eh falsches Forum 

aber es gibt ja hier jetzt auch Schwimmbewerbe


----------



## MarNe (25. Juli 2011)

pseikow schrieb:


> raceFace bat mich, das hier zu posten.
> 
> Hallo SchwimmFan,
> 
> ...



Huch!  Mit Laufen! Na toll! Und ich dachte...na um so besser, dass ich mit dem Rad komme, somit bin ich gut warm...aber ins Wasser laufen? Ich? Brauch doch mind 15min bis ich irgendwie ganz, mehr oder weniger entspannt, im Wasser bin!!!!  Bei den Temperaturen!!! Na das kann ja was werden!!!  

Bis Mittwoch!


----------



## pseikow (25. Juli 2011)

Nehmt euch ein Beispiel an Marlene, die das Ding KillerStyleMäßig rocken wird!


----------



## zarea (25. Juli 2011)

Ihr wart im Harz? beneidenswert.  War voll? Ich mein die Staßen?



skinny63 schrieb:


> ...
> 
> ...



Aber so richtig stilecht sind Eure Rucksäcke auch nicht, oder? Normal stopfen sich die Rennradler doch alles mögliche in die Trikottaschen.


----------



## MarNe (25. Juli 2011)

pseikow schrieb:


> Nehmt euch ein Beispiel an Marlene, die das Ding KillerStyleMäßig rocken wird!



Höhö...Killerstyle!? Du meinst meinen Auftritt in einen Cannondale Ironman Einteiler, den ich einst geschenkt bekommen habe? Nunja...für irgendwas muss er ja herhalten. Aber - ich kann mit dem Teil ja schon angeradelt kommen, am Strandaufgang vom Rad springen und sofort loslaufen, mich in die Fluten stürzen und schwimmen, schwimmen, schwimmen...rauskriechen...is doch fast ein Triathlon!!!! Cool 

Na wir werden Spass haben...oder?

Lieben Gruß!


----------



## zarea (25. Juli 2011)

MarNe schrieb:


> ... Du meinst meinen Auftritt in einen Cannondale Ironman Einteiler, ...


Foto bitte?


----------



## skinny63 (25. Juli 2011)

zarea schrieb:


> Ihr wart im Harz? beneidenswert.  War voll? Ich mein die Staßen?
> 
> 
> 
> Aber so richtig stilecht sind Eure Rucksäcke auch nicht, oder? Normal stopfen sich die Rennradler doch alles mögliche in die Trikottaschen.



Straßen ging so

mit Rucksack war Test für den Ötztaler, falls wegen Wetter etwas mehr Klamotten mit müssen, sonst Trikottasche => klar doch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MarNe (25. Juli 2011)

zarea schrieb:


> Foto bitte?





Nils -  och...nö! Musst selber gucken kommen! Oder mach doch mit! Aber du kneifst ja...öfter mal...gerne.


----------



## Xaser87 (25. Juli 2011)

so da ist es, leider doch nur mit einfachem intro


----------



## Vegeta2205 (26. Juli 2011)

hi,

sehr schönes Video 

mfg


----------



## TigersClaw (26. Juli 2011)

Genau, sehr genial gemacht


----------



## stubenhocker (26. Juli 2011)

Xaser87 schrieb:


> so da ist es, leider doch nur mit einfachem intro


 
Filmst Du mit Ton? Dann mal ein kleiner Tipp fürs nächste Video: lass den Original-Ton (Fahrgeräusche, Wind, Kette) anteilig zur beigemischten Musik stehen, das wirkt reeler und nicht so statisch. Wenn Du im Schneiden etwas fitter bist kannst Du mit dem Misch-Verhältnis Original-Ton und Musik passend zum Bild spielen.


Wo war die Tour eigentlich?

Alex

Edit: Im Intro ist ein Schreibfehler! Wer ihn zuerst findet bekommt von mir 5min Windschatten ))


----------



## Xaser87 (26. Juli 2011)

stubenhocker schrieb:


> Wenn Du im Schneiden etwas fitter bist kannst Du mit dem Misch-Verhältnis Original-Ton und Musik passend zum Bild spielen.



ja das könnte ich, fand so aber auch gut. Man hört leider durch das Plastegehäuse den Ton meist sehr schlecht, grad beim fahren.




stubenhocker schrieb:


> Im Intro ist ein Schreibfehler! Wer ihn zuerst findet bekommt von mir 5min Windschatten ))



Wat


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stubenhocker (26. Juli 2011)

Xaser87 schrieb:


> ja das könnte ich, fand so aber auch gut. Man hört leider durch das Plastegehäuse den Ton meist sehr schlecht, grad beim fahren.


 
versuchs mal mit einem externen Mikrofon (und ggf. Windschutz), die Qualität des Videos gewinnt mit Fahrgeräuschen deutlich (Test: profeesionelles Rad-Video raussuchen, Ton abstellen und irgendeine Musik vom Radio/CD/Stick... anschalten)!


----------



## Xaser87 (26. Juli 2011)

die Frage wäre nur noch die steck ichein externes mic an ein geschlossenes System  

aber die vorhandenen Geräusche könnte ich verstärken das stimmt wohl


----------



## stubenhocker (26. Juli 2011)

ich weiß ja nicht mit welcher cam du filmst.
wenn du die fahrgeräusche hochziehst solltest du noch einen rauschfilter bemühen.


----------



## zarea (26. Juli 2011)

Schönes Video, und coole Mucke. 

PS: Und lesen tut doch ohnehin keiner, was da steht.


----------



## stubenhocker (26. Juli 2011)

zarea schrieb:


> PS: Und lesen *tut doch ohnehin keiner*, was da steht.


 
 Manches möchte man wirklich nicht gelesen haben... 

Wo war die Tour denn nun?


----------



## zarea (26. Juli 2011)

Die war im Recknitztal, bei Marlow. Genaueres kann ich Dir leider nicht sagen, bin nur hinterher gefahren.


----------



## Millepassus (27. Juli 2011)

Moinsen!
Geht heute was? Wohld oder so? Oder gehen hier Alle zum Schwimmen um 1900? Wäre ja auch mal ne Massnahme...

Gruß, Milli


----------



## Obotrit (27. Juli 2011)

@xaser: Klasse Video, weitere Verbesserungen kommen mit der Zeit


----------



## ROSTOCK (27. Juli 2011)

.....


----------



## skinny63 (27. Juli 2011)

zarea schrieb:


> Die war im Recknitztal, bei Marlow. Genaueres kann ich Dir leider nicht sagen, bin nur hinterher gefahren.



Ist genau genug, Track gerne auf Anfrage.

@xaser: Klasse Video, weitere Verbesserungen kommen mit der Zeit => 

sehe ich genau so


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stubenhocker (27. Juli 2011)

skinny63 schrieb:


> Ist genau genug, Track gerne auf Anfrage.


 

 so geheim?


----------



## Elfriede (27. Juli 2011)

Xaser87 schrieb:


> ja das könnte ich, fand so aber auch gut. Man hört leider durch das Plastegehäuse den Ton meist sehr schlecht, grad beim fahren.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Schickes Video!

Friends und nicht Frends...


----------



## stubenhocker (27. Juli 2011)

Elfriede schrieb:


> Friends und nicht Frends...


 

5 min Windschatten gewonnen!


----------



## TigersClaw (27. Juli 2011)

Geht am Sonntag was?


----------



## MS1980 (27. Juli 2011)

das Video ist doch echt super, ist ja auch fast alles drauf ...

außer das Wasserbad und der Trip durch den Urwald ... 

wie geht's dem Filmer so, hat sich schon was wegen der Versicherung ergeben, zahlen die ?


----------



## Xaser87 (27. Juli 2011)

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0CrG6ZAdORY"]âªGOPR0414â¬â      - YouTube[/nomedia]

das sollte das eigentliche Intro werden ging nur durch eine Fehlermeldung nicht zu rendern. liegt ectl. an den Dateien da der Fehler immer an der selben Stelle ist.

Mir gehts ganz gut aber ich pump noch wie MaikÃ¤fer wenn ich schwere Sachen trage oder weite Strecken laufe. Arm und Bein sind wieder ok bis auf das sie immer noch Blau aussehen.

Versicherung und den Rest wird noch dauern....


zum Video, das mit dem Friends ist mir entgangen -- kann doch kaum englisch  ^^


----------



## zarea (27. Juli 2011)

TigersClaw schrieb:


> Geht am Sonntag was?


Wie ich gehört habe, soll wieder ideales MTB-Wetter sein. So richtig was zum einsauen.


----------



## skinny63 (27. Juli 2011)

stubenhocker schrieb:


> so geheim?



nö, muss mir nur mal Zeit nehmen, um den track einzulesen


----------



## TigersClaw (27. Juli 2011)

zarea schrieb:


> Wie ich gehört habe, soll wieder ideales MTB-Wetter sein. So richtig was zum einsauen.



Denn schlag was vor.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## halbrechts2 (27. Juli 2011)

war heute noch schnell in Hütten nur beim Fischer rein und 1,5 h hoch und runter.Ist noch schön schlammig und hinten drin legen die Pferdefreunde immer ein paar Äste hin.
Vieleicht sinds auch MB Freunde, die das Ganze von Stuthof aus fahren.


MB putzen war schon wieder angesagt.

Zum WE ich fahr am Samstag mit MB und profillos nach Wustrow, weil segeln und Sonntag von dort wieder zurück.

Bin also raus.

Viel Spass


----------



## zarea (27. Juli 2011)

TigersClaw schrieb:


> Denn schlag was vor.


Tja ... ich könnte ja noch mal den Schweriner See in die Runde werfen. 
Lust?


----------



## MS1980 (27. Juli 2011)

ich werde die HaBe's mal wieder durch kemmen ...

hier wurden ja jetzt die Mountainbike strecken offiziell ausgeschildert 

mal schauen wie die neuen sind, wenn ich sie finde ...


----------



## MarNe (28. Juli 2011)

Mich deucht, ich hätt letztens was von den Feldbergern Seen gehört.


----------



## Vegeta2205 (28. Juli 2011)

...wo sind die denn???


----------



## MarNe (28. Juli 2011)

Vegeta2205 schrieb:


> ...wo sind die denn???



Wo die Sonne die Eiszeit berührt! Keine Ahnung der Jung...wart ma, ich guck mal bei Google Maps...

Ja, also bei Neustrelitz.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Vegeta2205 (28. Juli 2011)

oh schön flach die Ecke da bin ja gespannt ob es da ne Tour gibt 
bei mir leider schon wieder Regen

mfg


----------



## TigersClaw (28. Juli 2011)

Die Feldberger Seenlandschaft ist alles andere als flach.


----------



## Vegeta2205 (28. Juli 2011)

gut Danke!!!!

dann muß ich da wohl auch mal hin

wann gibts ne Tour????

mfg


----------



## Lotte.2000 (28. Juli 2011)

Ich hab da ja noch was fürs Wochenende. Sicher zu kurzfristig und zu weite Anreise. Siehe IG.
Es grüßt René


----------



## TigersClaw (28. Juli 2011)

Rene, hört sich gut an, aber ich bin momentan nicht fit genug für sowas.

Zarea, Schweriner Seenrunde bin ich dabei, am Sonntag wenns geht.
Wann und wo ist Start?


----------



## skinny63 (28. Juli 2011)

TigersClaw schrieb:


> Rene, hört sich gut an, aber ich bin momentan nicht fit genug für sowas.
> 
> Zarea, Schweriner Seenrunde bin ich dabei, am Sonntag wenns geht.
> Wann und wo ist Start?



Schwerin wäre schön am WE, aber der Müritz Radmarathon ruft.... 

die Schmalspurfahrer

Feldberger Seen: sollten wir uns im September vornehmen....


----------



## stubenhocker (28. Juli 2011)

skinny63 schrieb:


> aber der Müritz Radmarathon ruft....


 
welche strecke fährst du?
alex


----------



## skinny63 (28. Juli 2011)

stubenhocker schrieb:


> welche strecke fährst du?
> alex



die 200-er zusammen mit lory, falls uns das Wetter nicht einen totalen Strich durch die Rechnung macht


----------



## zarea (28. Juli 2011)

TigersClaw schrieb:


> Zarea, Schweriner Seenrunde bin ich dabei, am Sonntag wenns geht.
> Wann und wo ist Start?


Ich saga mal: Sonntag 10:00 Uhr am TOOM-Baumarkt in Schwerin

Das ist übrigens was für dein Carbonrenner. Es sind keine Schanzen zu erwarten. Höchstens ein Sprung in den See.


----------



## stubenhocker (29. Juli 2011)

skinny63 schrieb:


> Wetter nicht einen totalen Strich durch die Rechnung macht


 
da bin ich auch mal gespannt....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pseikow (29. Juli 2011)

Am We bin ich in Waren, beim JedermannTriathlon. 

Kommende Woche Donnerstag dann das hier:

*2. ILL3GAL URBAN CITY RACE*





Nextes We Seiffen. MTB Race.


----------



## stubenhocker (29. Juli 2011)

pseikow schrieb:


> Nextes We Seiffen. MTB Race.


 
 70 oder 100?


----------



## pseikow (29. Juli 2011)

70, ich will mich ja nicht fertig machen. :}


----------



## stubenhocker (29. Juli 2011)

...dann wünsch ich uns schonmal viel Spaß und schönes Wetter !


----------



## pseikow (30. Juli 2011)

*1. ILL3GAL URBAN CITY RACE _ HEUTE _ 14:00*

Da der Triathlon in Waren ausfällt, gibt es hier eine Alternative: http://www.facebook.com/event.php?eid=111376342293953

Greetz, Norman


----------



## MarNe (30. Juli 2011)

zarea schrieb:


> Ich saga mal: Sonntag 10:00 Uhr am TOOM-Baumarkt in Schwerin
> 
> Das ist übrigens was für dein Carbonrenner. Es sind keine Schanzen zu erwarten. Höchstens ein Sprung in den See.



Ich wollt wenn ich könnte, aber - fährt jemand aus Rostock hin? 

Gruß Marlene


----------



## TigersClaw (30. Juli 2011)

Die Tour morgen fällt laut Wetterbericht ins Wasser. Ich werde es morgen 10 Uhr vom Fischereihof Parkentin probieren. Die Aussichten für Rostock sind etwas besser. Je nach Wetter kleine Wohld-Runde oder bis Quellental.


----------



## TigersClaw (30. Juli 2011)

Also nochmal: Start morgen 10 Uhr Fischereihof, lockere Wohld-Runde bis Quellental. Es wird sicher modderig von unten werden, aber trocken von oben.

Ich werde auf jeden Fall da sein, wer noch?


----------



## Cad2 (30. Juli 2011)

es regnet grad wieder. Alles zu Schlammig


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zarea (30. Juli 2011)

OK, dann also Wohld.
Laut dem Wetterbericht, den ich gesehen hab soll es morgen gewittern, in Schwerin sowie in Rostock. Mal sehen, wer recht haben wird.


----------



## TigersClaw (30. Juli 2011)

Cad2 schrieb:


> es regnet grad wieder. Alles zu Schlammig



Ich rechne mit viel Schlamm, und mindestens genauso viel Spass


----------



## TigersClaw (31. Juli 2011)

Und Zareas Wetterbericht hatte Unrecht. Wir hatten bombiges Wetter, ganz viel Spass, und mindestens genauso viel Modder ... und der Seniteller schmeckt immer noch


----------



## zarea (31. Juli 2011)

Im Quellental hatten wir kurz überlegt, ob wir wirklich weiter fahren wollen, oder vielleicht doch ein Sonnenbad nehmen sollten. Na ja, durch den vielen Dreck am Leib wäre die bräune vielleicht etwas fleckig geworden.


----------



## MarNe (31. Juli 2011)

skinny63 schrieb:


> die 200-er zusammen mit lory, falls uns das Wetter nicht einen totalen Strich durch die Rechnung macht



Und?  Wie war's? 

Marlene


----------



## Obotrit (31. Juli 2011)

Hallo. Bin heute auch wieder losgewesen. 10.00 war mir leider zu früh. Bin also gegen 11.00 in Richtung Bastorf durch Kellerswald und Kühlung. War geil schlammig und schön sonnig. Hab dann hinten im Quellental Tigers Spuren gesehen und dies wurde mir dann auch vom Quellenwirt bestätigt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## skinny63 (31. Juli 2011)

MarNe schrieb:


> Und?  Wie war's?
> 
> Marlene



leider 2/3 der Strecke Regen,

sonst haben wir unser Tempo gemacht und für die 210 km 7:14 Fahrzeit benötigt

neue Strecken gesehen, die man auch mal in Ruhe abfahren kann und die EInkehrdichte ist mittlerweile deutlich höher, als an der Recknitz....


----------



## TigersClaw (31. Juli 2011)

Plauer See MTB könnte man mal wieder machen. Feldberger Seenlandschaft steht sowieso schon aufm Plan.


----------



## halbrechts2 (31. Juli 2011)

die ganze Planung mit Wustrow(Fischland) war Freitag schon im Mülleimer!Im Zentrum des Bösen, hinsichtlich massiver Überschwemmungen stand das Auto bis heute abend eingeschlossen wegen Stassensperrung.Neumühler See wär nicht gegangen!

Bin Samstag Nachmittag und heute Abend "moddern" gewesen,diese fiesen Stellen auf Anfahrt Hütten und hoch vom Kellerswald vor Ausfahrt Stuthof Bahnhof, na ja man kennt die Matschstrecken Abschnitte inzwischen.

War trotzdem geil!

Hab nicht ins Forum geguckt wegen heut morgen.Mist.Deshalb heut abend allein. 

bis demnächst


----------



## zarea (31. Juli 2011)

Hallo Leute,

einer von Euch hat doch bestimmt schon mal ein Mundstück von Deuter zerlegt. Gibt es da drin eine Feder? Irgendwie ist das Ding nicht mehr dicht. 

Edit:
Hab die Antwort schon.
http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/a13159/streamer-helix-valve.html


Mist!


----------



## stubenhocker (31. Juli 2011)

skinny63 schrieb:


> leider 2/3 der Strecke Regen


 
Dann war meine Entscheidung richtig: als heute früh um 5 der Wecker klingelte hats geregnet, da bin ich gleich wieder rückwärts ins Bett gefallen (dafür dann am Vormittag 3 h Cross bei Neubrandenburg).


----------



## pseikow (1. August 2011)

*TOURAUFRUF*

Mittwoch, 3.8.2011, 18:00, RadHaus, Dobi
-> Einfach mal an die dortige Truppe mit anschließen =)


----------



## TigersClaw (1. August 2011)

Könnte sein das ich Mittwoch dabei bin.


----------



## MarNe (2. August 2011)

pseikow schrieb:


> *TOURAUFRUF*
> 
> Mittwoch, 3.8.2011, 18:00, RadHaus, Dobi
> -> Einfach mal an die dortige Truppe mit anschließen =)



Jo, diesen Mittwoch darf man wieder wählen, zwischen Cappuccino oder Espresso. Entspannte Überlandtour oder wild in irgendeinen Wald rumhacken. 

Bis dahin!

Marlene


----------



## TigersClaw (2. August 2011)

Dann nehm ich die entspannte Überlandtour


----------



## halbrechts2 (2. August 2011)

jo,

ich auch!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MarNe (4. August 2011)

N'abend! 

Wie war denn die Tour gestern abend noch? Ich musste vor Sanitz leider abbrechen, hab den Tim, Sohn eines Bekannten, kaputt gemacht.  Dieser liegt nun seit gestern Abend krank im Bett.  Aber auch nur weil er den ganzen Tag am Strand rumgedallert ist, mit nasser Badehose...ich sach noch am Dienstag, mach 'nen ruhigen! Die Jugend von heute! Hören einfach nicht, was die weisen Alten sagen...Ja und nun bin ich total unausgelastet...man ey. Dabei war det'ne schöne Straßenrunde. Mal sehen wie morgen das Wetter wird. 

Wünsche einen angenehmen Abend!

Marlene


----------



## TigersClaw (5. August 2011)

Die war prima, angenehmes Tempo mit ein wenig Bolzen 

*Leute wie schauts Sonntag = Übermorgen aus? Lockere Tour durch die Rostocker Heide, bis Ribnitz ... oder Boddenrunde? Oder doch die klassische Wohld-Runde? Vorschläge bitte! *


----------



## zarea (5. August 2011)

Mein Tank ist leer.


----------



## skinny63 (5. August 2011)

ich bin raus, bei mir sind max. Touren bis 2h Stunden drin und das bei Start ab Marlow


----------



## TigersClaw (6. August 2011)

zarea schrieb:


> Mein Tank ist leer.



Der Wetterbericht sagt für den Schweriner Raum schon wieder Regen an, weiter östlich siehts besser aus.


----------



## TigersClaw (6. August 2011)

Ich glaub ich probier morgen eine längere Tour, Start am Globus in Rostock, von dort Radweg über Sanitz nach Marlow, dort kleine Runde mit Skinny (sofern er Zeit und Lust hat), von Marlow aus hoch zur Küste, westwärts an der Küste bis Markgrafenheide und von dort aus zum Startpunkt zurück. Abstecher / Umwege in die angrenzenden Wälder sind eingeplant, ebenso wie lockeres Tempo und eine Einkehr unterwegs. Mitradler sind gerne gesehen. Start sag ich mal 10 Uhr am Globus.

So etwa wird meine Route aussehen: http://www.bikemap.net/route/1167454


----------



## Vegeta2205 (6. August 2011)

schöne Runde aber ich muß leider arbeiten...

euch aber viel spaß

mfg


----------



## stubenhocker (8. August 2011)

pseikow schrieb:


> 70, ich will mich ja nicht fertig machen. :}


 

...wieder gut zuhause gelandet?

Mit einem von Euch Rostockern habe ich in der ersten Runde kurz geschwatzt, dann nochmal kurz im Zielbereich- warst Du das?
Alex


----------



## pseikow (8. August 2011)

stubenhocker schrieb:


> ...wieder gut zuhause gelandet?
> 
> Mit einem von Euch Rostockern habe ich in der ersten Runde kurz geschwatzt, dann nochmal kurz im Zielbereich- warst Du das?
> Alex



Hey, ich bin wieder gut daheim angekommen.

Das Race war der HAMMER! Mein ertes SchlammRace. Bericht folgt.

Ich bin nicht Alex. :> Und ich hab mit Paul vom RadHaus gesprochen, der schon eine geraume Zeit im Ziel gewartet hat. ^^ Respekt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pseikow (8. August 2011)

Wieder was neues von raceFace! Er hat verkündet:

Lieber BikeFan!

Das kommende Race wird mit Deinem Fahrrad ausgetragen.
Verschiedene Stationen müssen abgefahren und dort jeweils bestimmte Gimmicks eingesammelt werden.
Rostock | PornoBrunnen | Mittwoch | 10.08.2011 | 20:00 | 1 EURO Startgebühr
Letz Fetz. raceFace :}

FaceBook:  http://www.facebook.com/event.php?eid=261798220514111


----------



## stubenhocker (8. August 2011)

pseikow schrieb:


> Ich bin nicht Alex.



Ich aber!

Hatte mit jemandem mit weiß-blau-rotem "Team Rostock"-Trikot geschwatzt, keine Ahnung von welchem Verein oder Team...


----------



## skinny63 (9. August 2011)

kleines Bilderrätsel am Dienstag:



 

 

für die Mitfahrer von der Recknitztour kein Problem


----------



## TigersClaw (10. August 2011)

Ich weiss es, aber ich verrate es nicht


----------



## Xaser87 (10. August 2011)

wahnsinn, Bild 2 kann ich nicht ganz deuten wo es sein soll. Aber das erste man man


----------



## skinny63 (10. August 2011)

Xaser87 schrieb:


> wahnsinn, Bild 2 kann ich nicht ganz deuten wo es sein soll. Aber das erste man man



ist direkt neben Bild 1, sozusagen

der ehemals gestaute Teich vor dem Tribohmer Bach

leider ist der (Stau-)Damm weg 

keine Einfahrt in den Trail, der allerdings auch voll mit umgestürzten Bäumen liegt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MarNe (10. August 2011)

skinny63 schrieb:


> kleines Bilderrätsel am Dienstag:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Gottverdaulicher!!! 





So sah es einst aus, von der kleinen Brücke (gegenüber) aus. Ihr wäret allesamt in den Abgrund gestürzt!


----------



## MarNe (10. August 2011)

skinny63 schrieb:


> kleines Bilderrätsel am Dienstag:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Etwa dieser? Das ist von der kleinen Holzbrücke aus fotografiert. Sieht/sah sehr mystisch aus.


----------



## Xaser87 (10. August 2011)

ach gott der, vielleicht wirds ja wieder durch eine Brücke ersetzt


----------



## skinny63 (10. August 2011)

Xaser87 schrieb:


> ach gott der, vielleicht wirds ja wieder durch eine Brücke ersetzt



Oder ne Furt zum durchbrettern...

Nur stauen ist dann nicht mehr


----------



## halbrechts2 (11. August 2011)

jo,

hab von Leuten gehört, die in Richtung Darss/Fischland sind, wie sich die Recknitz aufgebaut hat.Auch die Wehre sollen alle überflutet worden sein.

Hab Samstagabend im westlichen Krisengebiet(von HRO) schön mit 20 Mann(Frau) kleine Geburtstagsfeier gehabt.

Hierzu eingeladen waren auch wieder THW/Feuerwehren alles ab 2.00 Uhr.

War Dienstag Abend im Wohld, schön matschig!

*Irgendwas am Sonntag? *

Nächste KW gehts nach Nauders+Uina+Eisjöchel


----------



## pseikow (11. August 2011)

Sonntag: CC Race im Buchholz. Fährt jemand aus Rostock hin?

http://www.rsg-nordhei.de/drupal/news/11_6_28_13_buchholzer_stevens_cup_14082011


----------



## MS1980 (11. August 2011)

halbrechts2 schrieb:


> Nächste KW gehts nach Nauders+Uina+Eisjöchel


 

das ist doch in den Alpen, oder ?

da wäre ich auch mal gerne, vielleicht next Jahr...

Samstag kommt mein neues Bike, das wird denn erstmal getestet 

... wenn's Wetter mit spielt ...


----------



## halbrechts2 (11. August 2011)

MS1980 schrieb:


> das ist doch in den Alpen, oder ?
> 
> da wäre ich auch mal gerne, vielleicht next Jahr...
> 
> ...


 
Samstag Sonntag wird doch irgendwann mal ein trockener Abschnitt kommmen

Tour:

Vinschgau! Erst über die schweizer Seite zur Uina Schlucht dannTexelgruppe oben rum mit schlafen Eishof oder Stettiner H.und runter Richtung Passeiertal und das Ganze zurück durch die Apfellandschaft bei hoffentlich immer noch Sonne satt über Plamort nach Nauders

viel Spass mit dem "Neuen"!


----------



## TigersClaw (12. August 2011)

Bin Sonntag dabei. Wo gehts lang?


----------



## halbrechts2 (12. August 2011)

zur Not erstmal Treff Fischer Parkentin am Sonntag um 10 oder 11.00 , dann kreuz und quer vieleicht so 4-5 h?

mfG

Wer noch?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TigersClaw (13. August 2011)

Ich fahre morgen nach Schwerin. Für Rostock und Güstrow ist Mistwetter angesagt, für Schwerin nur Sonne. Wer kommt mit?


----------



## zarea (13. August 2011)

Na super, jetzt wo ich mein Zaun weiter bauen will. So ein Mist.
Aber da komme ich jetzt leider nicht mehr raus, da musste ohne mich fahren.

Viel Spaß.


----------



## TigersClaw (13. August 2011)

Ich weiss eh noch nicht obs was wird, der Wetterbericht ist ewas widersprüchlich. Ich schreibe morgen 8 Uhr nochmal.


----------



## TigersClaw (14. August 2011)

So, die Wetterfront kommt von Südwesten, und ab ca. 16 Uhr wirds ungemütlich. Bis dahin soll es schön bleiben. 

Das heisst 10 Uhr Parkplatz Fischereihof.


----------



## halbrechts2 (14. August 2011)

das war jetzt zu spät.Schade hatte noch die Info SN gesehen das wär nicht gegangen!

ff


----------



## TigersClaw (14. August 2011)

Schade. Bin grad in Bastorf


----------



## Millepassus (15. August 2011)

Moin an Alle!
Geht was heute (Montag), Dienstag oder Mittwoch?
Ich werd morgen auf jeden Fall in den Wohld fahren.

Gruß,
Mille


----------



## Millepassus (15. August 2011)

PS: kennt sich einer im Harz aus? Zwecks Tourentipp, bin im Sep 3 Wochen in Lauterberg.


----------



## Vegeta2205 (16. August 2011)

hallo,

liegt am Wochenende vielleicht ne längere Tour an ?

mfg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ernster (16. August 2011)

Vegeta2205 schrieb:


> hallo,
> 
> liegt am Wochenende vielleicht ne längere Tour an ?
> 
> mfg



Ich hätte da eine Rund über das Fischland und  durch den Darßwald anzubieten. Über die Dauer könnt ihr bestimmen, ich sorge dann für die Streckenwahl. Aber schon einmal vorab, es könnte ziemlich dreckig werden.


----------



## TigersClaw (16. August 2011)

Vegeta2205 schrieb:


> hallo,
> 
> liegt am Wochenende vielleicht ne längere Tour an ?
> 
> mfg



Ja tut sie, von Bischofsheim in der Rhön auf die Wasserkuppe, beim GT-Treffen


----------



## Vegeta2205 (16. August 2011)

na ne GT-habe ich net fällt also aus aber die Tour von "Ernster" klingt ja nicht so schlecht...mal schauen wer sich noch so meldet

mfg


----------



## Millepassus (17. August 2011)

Boa, hätte mir ja mal einer sagen können dass der Wohld unter Wasser steht... Aber mein Bike und ich, wir könne auch schwimmen 
Sah aus wie ne Sau hinterher, aber gut wars!


----------



## halbrechts2 (17. August 2011)

na logisch und das seit einigen Wochen. Tiger und ich haben sich noch zum Ende auf dem Parkplatz getroffen, sahen beide ziemlich schlammig aus.

Hab mich erst gestern wieder 1,5 h über die Karre hergemacht und die Mücken abends!!!

zum WE:Samstag früh nach Nauders ganze Woche Vinschgau!

100 Jahre Uina mal sehen ob das mit Nummer ziehen ist


----------



## stubenhocker (17. August 2011)

Ernster schrieb:


> Aber schon einmal vorab, es könnte ziemlich dreckig werden.



Wegen der Überschwemmungen? Ich will in der nächsten Woche SN-HGW über Darss/Zingst fahren-da habe ich wenig Lust in der Nacht im Morast stecken zu bleiben; wie ist denn die derzeitige Beschaffenheit?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ernster (17. August 2011)

stubenhocker schrieb:


> Wegen der Überschwemmungen? Ich will in der nächsten Woche SN-HGW über Darss/Zingst fahren-da habe ich wenig Lust in der Nacht im Morast stecken zu bleiben; wie ist denn die derzeitige Beschaffenheit?




Status Fischland und Darß:

Nördlicher Hauptweg von Ahrenshoop nach Prerow befahrbar und trocken da Plattenweg.

Südlicher Hauptweg, von Born nach Prerow viel Schlamm und Wasserlöcher mit zum Teil der größe und tiefe eines Binnensees. 

Verbindungswege ohne Pferdewagennutzung ebenso befahrbar aber mit teilweise großflächigen Wasserlöchern.

Verbindungswege mit Pferdewagennutzung für nicht MTB'ler unbefahrbar und wenn dann nur mit erheblichen Umweg abseits der Wege.

Leuchtturmweg anfänglich für MTB genial zu befahren, auf hälfte der Strecke dann Fahrtechnik wünschenswert, da der Weg nur eine Fahrbreite von ca. 20cm zulässt. Wer den Weg nicht trifft der liegt im knietiefen Schlamm.  

Abschließend bleibt zu sagen, derzeit geniales MTB-Revier und dazu noch frei von Urlaubern.


----------



## stubenhocker (17. August 2011)

Achgott, ich wollte eigentlich mit unserem Sohn 2 Radtage auf dem Darss machen, hauptsächlich zwischen Zingst und Ahrenshoop umherfahren, dabei auch zum Leuchtturm. Na, mal sehn...


----------



## Ernster (17. August 2011)

Befahrbar ist es alles, aber halt nur für MTB und Crosser aber ihr bleibt definitiv nicht trocken und sauber. Der Steilküsten- und der Bodenradweg sind allesamt befahrbar nur das an der Steilküste ein Stück des Weges fehlt. 

Es gibt aber noch ausreichend Alternativen die abseits der Urlauberruten zu finden sind. z.B. gibt es einen Weg zwischen Leuchtturmweg und Regenbogen Camp der nicht vielen bekannt ist. Du findest den Einstieg an der Schranke zum Regenbogencamp, einfach den linken Erdwall hoch und über den Kniehohen Zaun. Danach erkennst du den Weg. Ebenso sehr zu empfehlen vom Schlössschen in Zingst entlang des alten Deichs in Richtung Pramort/hohe Düne, ab hohe Düne immer am Strand entlang bis zur Spitze des Pramort. Aber nicht erwischen lassen, kostet 20. Ich will morgen eh eine Rund drehen, also wenn du willst dann einfach bescheid sagen.


----------



## MS1980 (18. August 2011)

hallo Leute, wie siehts bei euch mit ner Tour am WE aus, bin mal wieder im Lande und wollte mein neues Bike ausführen ...


----------



## Obotrit (18. August 2011)

MS1980 schrieb:


> hallo Leute, wie siehts bei euch mit ner Tour am WE aus, bin mal wieder im Lande und wollte mein neues Bike ausführen ...



zeig deinem Bike mal das große Schwimmbad im Wohld


----------



## MS1980 (18. August 2011)

ist das so dolle dort?

wollte das nicht gleich so versauen, das wird noch geflegt, ist ja erst ne Woche alt ....

wer fährt denn alles bei der Darß-Tour mit?

@Skinny
wie siehts um Marlow aus?


----------



## Ernster (18. August 2011)

stubenhocker schrieb:


> Achgott, ich wollte eigentlich mit unserem Sohn 2 Radtage auf dem Darss machen, hauptsächlich zwischen Zingst und Ahrenshoop umherfahren, dabei auch zum Leuchtturm. Na, mal sehn...




Hier für dich Alex. Da sind so einige Wege bei, die vielen unbekannt sein dürften. Vielleicht ist ja etwas für dich dabei. 

http://www.gpsies.com/map.do?fileId=cxoikdhrqzqphqgo


----------



## stubenhocker (18. August 2011)

Danke, Kai. Die von Dir verlinkte Strecke bin ich fast identisch, nur mit einem kleinen Schlenker nach/zu Pramort, im Oktober 2010 gefahren. 
Wir haben grad unseren Übernachtungsplatz (OA Ahrenshoop) erreicht und werden uns morgen mal zum Leuchtturm durchschlagen und/oder zum Experimentarium nach Zingst fahren.
Schönes Wochenende @ All,
Alex


----------



## Vegeta2205 (19. August 2011)

ich bin aufn Darß zu finden


----------



## skinny63 (21. August 2011)

MS1980 schrieb:


> ist das so dolle dort?
> 
> @Skinny
> wie siehts um Marlow aus?



gute Frage: geschätzt, 300 m links und rechts der Recknitz wohl tiefnass, "höhere Lagen" sicher tiefer Boden, aber fahrbar

bin jetzt fast nur auf Asphalt unterwegs....

... ändert sich ab September schlagartig


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MS1980 (21. August 2011)

habe gestern ne kleine Tour gemacht mit 50km ...

war soweit alles trocken, außer die Recknitzwiesen und das Moorgebiet bei Sülze, da habe ich mich festgefahren und nasse Füße bekommen ...

danach gab's als Trost nen Maracuja Eis in Langsdorf ... 

wir sind in 3wochen wieder hier, wenn ihr denn wieder ne Tour plant wäre ich gerne dabei ...


----------



## skinny63 (22. August 2011)

MS1980 schrieb:


> wir sind in 3wochen wieder hier, wenn ihr denn wieder ne Tour plant wäre ich gerne dabei ...



also nehmen wir mal als Anregung auf, aus meiner Sicht am 3./4. oder 17./18. September, Kummerower Seerunde ab Remplin

auf dem letzten Ende dann Steaks @Basedow und nach Remplin kullern


----------



## MS1980 (22. August 2011)

ab dem 3.9 sind wir in den Flitterwochen, geht also nicht,

das 17/18. würde mir sehr gut passen, denn sind wir wieder zurück ... 

ich wäre denn dabei ...


----------



## zarea (22. August 2011)

Ich wäre dann für den 3./4. Sep.
17./18. Sep. bin ich im Harz. 

11. ist auch schlecht. Am 10. "muss" ich feiern.


----------



## skinny63 (22. August 2011)

dann sammeln wir mal:

3. oder 4. : Zarea, Skinny

17. oder 18. : MS1980, Skinny


----------



## TigersClaw (22. August 2011)

Mir wurscht, bei Steak bin ich zu jedem Termin dabei


----------



## skinny63 (22. August 2011)

Thema: *Kummerower See & Steak*


skinny63 schrieb:


> dann sammeln wir mal:
> 
> 3. oder 4. : Zarea, Skinny, Tiger
> 
> 17. oder 18. : MS1980, Skinny, Tiger


----------



## MS1980 (22. August 2011)

zarea schrieb:


> 17./18. Sep. bin ich im Harz.


 
achja ... das letzte mal war super ...

bei mir wirds wohl diesjahr nichts mehr


----------



## Vegeta2205 (23. August 2011)

skinny63 schrieb:


> dann sammeln wir mal:
> 
> 3. oder 4. : Zarea, Skinny
> 
> 17. oder 18. : MS1980, Skinny


 

ich kann am 3. oder 4. 

mfg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## _RaDaR_ (23. August 2011)

hey hey jungens und mädels ^^ hab gelesen das ihr was mit marlow geschrieben habt i hab da mal 12 jahre gewohnt ^^ kenn mich da also sehr gut aus ^^


----------



## MS1980 (23. August 2011)

ja siehste, die Welt ist klein ...

meine Frau kommt aus Kölzow und ich selber aus Gnoien ...


----------



## MarNe (24. August 2011)

Kann am 03/04.09., muss halt nur i.wie dorthin kommen, nach Remplin.

Marlene


----------



## skinny63 (24. August 2011)

Thema: *Kummerower See & Steak*

dann sammeln wir mal:

*3. oder 4. : *Zarea, Skinny( nur 4.), Tiger, Vegeta, MarNe, Lory (nur 4.)

*17. oder 18. :* MS1980, Skinny, Tiger

Transport regeln wir, wenn Termin klar


----------



## Lory (24. August 2011)

*Update: *

Thema : *Kummerower See & Steak*

dann sammeln wir mal:

*3. oder 4. :* Zarea, Skinny( nur 4.), Tiger, Vegeta, MarNe, Lory (nur 4.)

*17. oder 18.:*  MS1980, Skinny, Tiger, Lory 

Transport regeln wir, wenn Termin klar


----------



## MarNe (27. August 2011)

Guten Morgen! Ich kann aber auch am 17./18.09.. 

03./04.09. wäre aber ideal, da keine Verpflichtungen daheim. 

Schönes Wochenende!

Marlene


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TigersClaw (27. August 2011)

Wer ist morgen beim Moddern dabei? 10:00 Uhr Fischereihof, wie immer


----------



## MS1980 (27. August 2011)

hallo Leute, ich habe hier ein paar Teile die ich loswerden will, sind von mein neuen Ghost AMR, welches heute 2Wochen alt ist und max.150km gefahren wurde

bei Intresse PM an mich ...


















achja, alles 10fach ...

mfg Marko


----------



## halbrechts2 (28. August 2011)

Rückmelung aus dem Vinschgau!

Ein paar BIlder von der Schlucht auf meinem Profil.

Es war sehr heiss, ins Pfossental wär ich fast geplatzt mit 6,5 kg auf dem Rü

Die Remplintour könnt ich am 17. oder 18. mitfahren.



skinny63 schrieb:


> Thema: *Kummerower See & Steak*
> 
> dann sammeln wir mal:
> 
> ...


----------



## MS1980 (28. August 2011)

schade das net mehr Bilder sind ... aber die Gegend sieht schon sehr spektakulär aus ... 

auf sowas habe ich ja auch mal Bock ...

wo ist das denn jetzt genau? 

und wie war sonst das Wetter so?

hier gab's fast nur Regen ...


----------



## Xaser87 (29. August 2011)

halbrechts2 schrieb:


> Rückmelung aus dem Vinschgau!
> 
> Ein paar BIlder von der Schlucht auf meinem Profil.
> 
> ...



So wie das dort aussieht sind Fehler wohl unverzeihlich 
War bestimmt ne schöne Ecke


----------



## MS1980 (29. August 2011)

@Xaser87:

wie gehts soweit, und wie siehts mit nen neuen Bike aus?


----------



## halbrechts2 (29. August 2011)

Moin,

der Vinschgau erstreckt sich vom Reschen+Haidersee bis nach Meran.

War sehr heiss, sehr ansrengend. Die Uina Schlucht als Teil des Tales darf nicht gefahren werden(einfach mal googeln, da gibts genug Berichte)

Nur zur Info:Auf Bild 3 meiner Bilder aus der Schlucht sowie unten dran kam nach wieder einpacken der Kamera ein schweizer Eidgenosse fahrend um die Ecke.



Von der schweizer Seite gehts erst schwer aufwärts mit bis 18% und dann kommt nach Trail die Sesvena Hütte, übern Schlinigpass gehts andersrum erst den ganzen Quatsch vom See hoch und dann die Schlucht bis Uina Daidant Hütte runter nach Sur en.

Ich werd noch ein paar Bilder hochladen


----------



## Millepassus (29. August 2011)

Moin,

wie ist denn die Wohld-Strecke momentan so? Und Kösterbeck? Der Weg runter nach Klein-Kösterbeck war ja neulich eher so ne Wildwasserbahn...


----------



## MS1980 (29. August 2011)

@Habrechts2:

das war sicherlich abenteuerlich ...

hast du dir die Strecken dort zum fahren selbst raus gesucht, oder gezogen und denn einfach nachgefahren?

ich wollte so was next Jahr auch mal machen, und suche jetzt nach Tips für solch Unternehmen ...


----------



## TigersClaw (30. August 2011)

Millepassus schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> wie ist denn die Wohld-Strecke momentan so? Und Kösterbeck? Der Weg runter nach Klein-Kösterbeck war ja neulich eher so ne Wildwasserbahn...



Der Wohld ist immer noch sehr moddrig, aber alles fahrbar. Kühlung ebenso.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Millepassus (30. August 2011)

TigersClaw schrieb:


> Der Wohld ist immer noch sehr moddrig, aber alles fahrbar. Kühlung ebenso.


 

 Alles klar, danke, da werd ich heut oder morgen mal moddern!


----------



## TigersClaw (30. August 2011)

Um es mal zu verdeutlichen, so sieht mein Rad nach der Tour am Sonntag aus:


----------



## Vegeta2205 (30. August 2011)

moin,

gibt es schon ne Richtung wann es statt findet?

(es:Thema: *Kummerower See & Steak)*

*mfg*


----------



## skinny63 (30. August 2011)

*Update: *

Thema : *Kummerower See & Steak*

dann sammeln wir mal:

*3. oder 4. :* Zarea, Skinny( nur 4.), Tiger, Vegeta, MarNe, Lory (nur 4.)

*17. oder 18.:*  MS1980, Skinny, Tiger, Lory, Marne

Transport regeln wir, wenn Termin klar

Daher:
*TOURAUFRUF 04.09.2011; 10:30 @Remplin*

genauer Startpunkt: wird bekanntgegeben

gefahren werden: 60-90 km, müssen wir mal schauen, was die Tourplanung aus bekannt+experimentell hergibt ==> Tendenz ca. 70 km

geht also vorher Wählen (deshalb Start erst 10:30), weil hinterher haben die Lokale zu


----------



## Vegeta2205 (30. August 2011)

na das klingt doch sehr gut


----------



## TigersClaw (30. August 2011)

Genau, und deswegen: DABEI! 

Ich kann ab Güstrow Platz für mehrere Mitfahrer + Bikes anbieten.


----------



## pseikow (30. August 2011)

*TOURAUFRUF*

Treff: Donnerstag, 02.09.2011, HauptbahnHof, Ditsch
Route: Kösterbeck oder Richtung Bad Doberan
Join us! =D






Das Bild hat Noel gebaut.

http://www.facebook.com/event.php?eid=204359016293360


----------



## halbrechts2 (30. August 2011)

skinny63 schrieb:


> *Update: *
> 
> Thema : *Kummerower See & Steak*
> 
> ...


 
ich auch am 17. oder 18.


----------



## TigersClaw (30. August 2011)

Roland, Du bist zu spät dran. Der Termin wurde bereits auf den 04.09. festgesetzt 

Die beiden WEs danach ist Rennrad angesagt, Warnow-RTF und Laager Herbstfahrt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## halbrechts2 (30. August 2011)

selbst gemacht und vor Ort noch geändert, weil eigentlich der Wendepunkt im Passeiertal nach Abfahrt vom/übers Eisjöchel sein sollte.

Da hat mir in Nauders ein netter Allgäuer den Tipp gegeben das weg zulassen, weil nicht fahrbar auf den ersten 700 hm abwärts!

Ich war 3 Tage allein unterwegs, vorher nachher Hotel Central mit Guide und Gruppe gefahren


----------



## halbrechts2 (30. August 2011)

TigersClaw schrieb:


> Roland, Du bist zu spät dran. Der Termin wurde bereits auf den 04.09. festgesetzt
> 
> Die beiden WEs danach ist Rennrad angesagt, Warnow-RTF und Laager Herbstfahrt.


 
upps nicht gesehen viel Spass!

Schwiegermamma feiert an dem WE 65. mit Ausstieg aus Berufsleben.


----------



## pseikow (31. August 2011)

*Heute* mal ohne Räder unten drunter: Küstenwald Stundenlauf






http://www.lgkw.de/lauf/lauf2011.htm


----------



## Froschkatze (31. August 2011)

ich liebe sie


----------



## skinny63 (1. September 2011)

*Update: *

Thema : *Kummerower See & Steak*

*TOURAUFRUF 04.09.2011; 10:30 @Remplin*

genauer Startpunkt: lt. Tourvorschlag, 
Parken vor dem Schloß hat letztes Mal gut geklappt
http://maps.google.com/maps?saddr=K...jykeGw&vpsrc=6&mra=mift&mrsp=0&sz=17&t=h&z=17

gefahren werden: 60-90 km, müssen wir mal schauen, was die Tourplanung aus bekannt+experimentell hergibt ==> Tendenz ca. 70 km

geht also vorher Wählen (deshalb Start erst 10:30), weil hinterher haben die Lokale zu 

Tourenvorschläge:
http://www.gpsies.com/map.do?fileId=ziisjhsvupnohwef oder
http://www.gpsies.com/map.do?fileId=ymhriphwtqgffqre

Verlängerung bei Bedarf Richtung Schorssow möglich


----------



## Obotrit (1. September 2011)

TigersClaw schrieb:


> Um es mal zu verdeutlichen, so sieht mein Rad nach der Tour am Sonntag aus:



So ähnlich sah ich ne Woche vorher auch aus. Geiler Untergrund find ich. Muss mich aber erstmal auskurieren und dann wieder fit werden.  Magen-Darm :kotz:
Bin bald wieder dabei - hab ja auch noch Schulden bei Tiger.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## skinny63 (2. September 2011)

Obotrit schrieb:


> So ähnlich sah ich ne Woche vorher auch aus. Geiler Untergrund find ich. Muss mich aber erstmal auskurieren und dann wieder fit werden.  Magen-Darm :kotz:
> Bin bald wieder dabei - hab ja auch noch Schulden bei Tiger.



Gute Besserung @obotrit

.... und ja, bevor Schulden gemacht werden müssen:

See ist Kostenlos und Steak nicht umsonst 

Wer ist denn außer Lory & Tiger noch dabei?


----------



## MarNe (2. September 2011)

Ich!


----------



## Vegeta2205 (2. September 2011)

na ich komme am Sonntag auch 

mfg


----------



## TigersClaw (3. September 2011)

Vegeta, Du fährst diesmal aber hinten!


----------



## skinny63 (3. September 2011)

TigersClaw schrieb:


> Vegeta, Du fährst diesmal aber hinten!



Ist doch egal, wegen Tour Not Race ...


----------



## Vegeta2205 (3. September 2011)

hallo,

ja natürlich mache ich das einer muß ja das Feld zusammen halten
(werde heute aber nochmal ne schöne Inselrunde drehen da das Wetter ja mal Super ist)

mfg


----------



## zarea (3. September 2011)

skinny63 schrieb:


> ...
> Wer ist denn außer Lory & Tiger noch dabei?


Wenn mich das Wahllokal nicht als Helfer verpflichtet, komm ich auch.


----------



## skinny63 (4. September 2011)

Re: knapp 60 km gute 700 hm



 

 




 



war mal wieder schön, trotz experimentell


----------



## MS1980 (4. September 2011)

schöne Bilder ... und das Wetter hat ja auch mitgespielt ...

und Steffen hat sein Marathon ausgeführt ...

was liegt next WE an, hätte auch mal wieder Lust auf ne Tour ...


----------



## Vegeta2205 (4. September 2011)

jeb war ne schöne Runde mit gutem Essen u netten Leuten

ja was geht nä. Wochenende

mfg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zarea (4. September 2011)

Dem kann ich mich nur anschließen.

Tiger und ich haben ja dann noch in Teterow bei der "Downhill-Strecke" vorbei geschaut. Ja, kurz, aber knackig. Mit dem richtigen Bike, also eines das auch hüpfen darf, macht die bestimmt noch mehr Spaß. 


PS: Und Marne, wie ist die Couch?


----------



## Vegeta2205 (4. September 2011)

ach Marne liegt auf der Couch und macht es sich gemütlich


mfg


----------



## MS1980 (4. September 2011)

zarea schrieb:


> Tiger und ich haben ja dann noch in Teterow bei der "Downhill-Strecke" vorbei geschaut. Ja, kurz, aber knackig. Mit dem richtigen Bike, also eines das auch hüpfen darf, macht die bestimmt noch mehr Spaß.


 
meint ihr die bei der Speedwaybahn da im Wald? da war ja 96 schon eine wo auch paar Rennen ausgetragen wurden ...

ich bin da damls in meiner Sturm zeit auch mal runter mit mein Super V von Cannondale, 2mal so dolle gemault da ich danach dort nie wieder gefahren bin ...

achja, die Gabel war danach schrott, vielleicht deshalb ...


----------



## MarNe (5. September 2011)

Vegeta2205 schrieb:


> ach Marne liegt auf der Couch und macht es sich gemütlich
> 
> 
> mfg



Das war ja nun wirklich nicht schwer!  Ich musste mich einfach nur fallen lassen...

War eine schöne Tour, wenn auch ziemlich wellig. Habe mich aber inzwischen mit dem einen oder anderen Hügel arrangiert, man kommt ja nicht drumrum wa! Wohin geht es das nächste Mal? Es ist interessant, endlich mal was anderes, als Hütter W., Kösterbeck und Co, zu erfahren. Gefällt mir. 

Gruß

Marlene


----------



## skinny63 (5. September 2011)

MarNe schrieb:


> Das war ja nun wirklich nicht schwer!  Ich musste mich einfach nur fallen lassen...
> 
> War eine schöne Tour, wenn auch ziemlich wellig. Habe mich aber inzwischen mit dem einen oder anderen Hügel arrangiert, man kommt ja nicht drumrum wa! Wohin geht es das nächste Mal? Es ist interessant, endlich mal was anderes, als Hütter W., Kösterbeck und Co, zu erfahren. Gefällt mir.
> 
> ...



wir hätten da noch: Feldberger Seen, Rügen (Süd-Ost), Güstrow und Umzu, Schwerin.... und weit weit wech


----------



## Vegeta2205 (5. September 2011)

moin,

@skinny Feldberger Seen vielleicht

mfg


----------



## MarNe (5. September 2011)

Ah, Bilder!



 

 

 

 und das hier och noch...


----------



## MS1980 (5. September 2011)

skinny63 schrieb:


> wir hätten da noch: Feldberger Seen, Rügen (Süd-Ost), Güstrow und Umzu, Schwerin.... und weit weit wech


 

weit weit wech hört sich ja gut an ...

das wäre doch was für next Jahr, mit unser lustigen Truppe macht das bestimmt Spaß ...



Feldberger Seen hört sich auch intressant an ...


----------



## TigersClaw (6. September 2011)

Ich hab da auch noch was:









Danke an unseren Guide und alle Mitradler. War eine geniale Tour bei leider viel zu warmen Wetter. Mich hats Sonntag Abend etwas umgehauen, den gestrigen Montag habe ich zu 90% im Bett verbracht. So einen ganzen Tag durchschlafen war aber auch mal ganz nett


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TigersClaw (6. September 2011)

Touraufruf:

Sonntag 18.6. Tour ums Güstrower Umland. Treffen ist 10:00 Uhr bei mir vor der Tür. Wer den Ort nicht kennt, schreibt mich einfach per PN an 

Steak ist nicht eingeplant, aber eine Eis-Pause in Kluess. Daneben gibts ein paar Herausforderung in Form von Treppen und anderen Nettigkeiten.


----------



## pseikow (6. September 2011)

MTB Video vom Malchin Race letztens =) : [ame="http://vimeo.com/28657971"]MTB Race in Malchin: Hassemer XC Cup on Vimeo[/ame]


----------



## zarea (6. September 2011)

Ach übrigens: Als ich von Remplin wieder zu Hause war, waren beide Reifen platt.  

skinnys Touren sind ganz schön Material mordend. 



Ach ja, wo wir schon dabei sind: 
Ich hab mal bei meinen Dämpfern die Pumpe angesetzt, beim Abschrauben kam Öl hinterher.  Das ist ungesund oder?


----------



## TigersClaw (6. September 2011)

Nee is normal, mach Dir keinen Kopp. Dadd mit den Reifen aber nicht. Liegt aber nicht an Skinny, siehe Sternberg-Tour


----------



## zarea (7. September 2011)

TigersClaw schrieb:


> Nee is normal, mach Dir keinen Kopp.


Echt? 
Wenn in der Luftkammer Öl ist, fehlt das doch wo anders. Oder?



TigersClaw schrieb:


> ... Liegt aber nicht an Skinny, ....


An dieser Stelle möchte ich noch mal auf die Zwinkersmilies hinweisen.


----------



## Ernster (7. September 2011)

Wer ist dabei?

3. Wolgaster Querfeldein am 25.09.2011. 

hier ein kleiner Vorgeschmack, jedoch fehlt im Einspieler die "nette" S-Kurven Steilabfahrt. Vielleicht noch mit anschließender Usedom- Tour. Vegeta2205 würde sich bestimmt als Guide zur Verfügung stellen. 

http://youtu.be/_8QjXQbhgxU

http://www.team-radsport.de/termin-3-wolgaster-querfeldein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TigersClaw (7. September 2011)

Nochmal zur Erinnerung + Datum berichtigt:



TigersClaw schrieb:


> Touraufruf:
> 
> Sonntag 11.9. Tour ums Güstrower Umland. Treffen ist 10:00 Uhr bei mir vor der Tür. Wer den Ort nicht kennt, schreibt mich einfach per PN an
> 
> Steak ist nicht eingeplant, aber eine Eis-Pause in Kluess. Daneben gibts ein paar Herausforderung in Form von Treppen und anderen Nettigkeiten.


----------



## MS1980 (8. September 2011)

sontag hört sich gut an. wäre dabei wenn's Wetter passt ...

Achja, bekomm ich noch ne Adresse ...


----------



## TigersClaw (9. September 2011)

Aber klar doch. Nun sind wir schon zwei. Ich glaub hier haben sich einige schon wieder in den Winterschlaf begeben


----------



## zarea (9. September 2011)

Nix Winterschlaf.
Ich hab am Samstag `ne Feier und befürchte, dass ich Sonntag 0900 noch nicht Auto fahren darf. 

(Und auf mein Schaltauge warte ich auch noch.  )


----------



## Cad2 (9. September 2011)

zarea schrieb:


> Nix Winterschlaf.
> dass ich Sonntag 0900 noch nicht Auto fahren darf.



du sollst ja auch fahrrad fahren und nicht auto


----------



## TigersClaw (10. September 2011)

Cad2 schrieb:


> du sollst ja auch fahrrad fahren und nicht auto



Das sacht der Richtige


----------



## Cad2 (10. September 2011)

TigersClaw schrieb:


> Das sacht der Richtige



ja sorry, die arbeit und das wetter hält mich ein wenig vom biken ab. ich hoffe ja auf einen sonnigen herbst


----------



## MS1980 (10. September 2011)

was ist nun mit morgen,kommt noch jemand mit ?


----------



## TigersClaw (10. September 2011)

Offensichtlich nicht. Wollen wir die Tour spontan in den Wohld verlegen?


----------



## MS1980 (10. September 2011)

können wir gerne machen, startpunkt wie damal`s?

fischereihafen glaub ich ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zarea (10. September 2011)

So, hab mich jetzt mit dem Allohohl zurück gehalten, und würde morgen mit kommen.
Wehre jetzt die Frage wohin? Ich bin ja für Gü oder SN, sacht was!


----------



## MS1980 (10. September 2011)

ik bin da offen ...


----------



## TigersClaw (10. September 2011)

Dann wie geplant 10 Uhr Güstrow!


----------



## zarea (10. September 2011)




----------



## MS1980 (10. September 2011)

ok, denn bis morgen


----------



## MS1980 (15. September 2011)

hat keiner mehr was zu sagen...?

denn will ich mal... die Tour am Sontag mit steffen und Nils war mal wieder super und das Eis ebenso ...

hätte nicht gedacht das um Güstrow solch schöne Trail sind, am Ende stand bei mir 65km und 600hm auf'm Tacho

Bilder:











das kommt wenn man wege fährt wo keine sind  ...


----------



## MS1980 (15. September 2011)

heute war ich mal spontan auf'm Darß ... Startpunkt war Wustrow, denn an der Steilküste entlang nach Ahrenshoop denn Prerow, Zingst, Wieck, Born, Ahrenshoop und wustrow zurück ... 


war zwar sehr windig, aber hat trotzdem spaß gemacht 

zum Ende waren es 87km und 272hm ...

Bilder:


----------



## skinny63 (16. September 2011)

MS1980 schrieb:


> hat keiner mehr was zu sagen...?



doch: schöne Bilder vom Darß

aber über 200 hm, dafür musstest du aber schon 10 mal an der Steilküste vom Strand hochfahren 

heute Abend spontaner NR @Plauer See?


----------



## Vegeta2205 (16. September 2011)

jeb schöne Bilder vom Draß...da müssen wir auch nochmal ne Tour machen

gruss


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MS1980 (16. September 2011)

als ich von Wustrow (gleich der erste parkplatz hintern Schild links rein,siehe Bild 1) los bin, habe ich alles genullt ... weshalb trotzdem über 200hm geworden sind ist mir auch nen Rätzel ?

aber bissl wellig is die Gegend ja schon ...

mit den spontanen Night Right wird's bei mir nix, erstens kein licht mit und zweitens ist heut noch Geburtstagfeier vorbereitung mit Zelt aufbauen usw ...


----------



## Tantebrisco (17. September 2011)

Moin zusammen!


Ich hab alle Wewehchen ausgestanden und bin endlich wieder aufm Rad!
Würde mich bei anstehenden Touren und jeglicher Trailhatz wieder einreihen

In diesem Sinne-
ein schönes Wochenende!


----------



## TigersClaw (18. September 2011)

Schön das Du wieder unter uns weilst 

Wir hatten ein prima WE, Freitag 50km Plauer See Nightride, gestern 85km Laager Herbstfahrt mit dem Rennrad. Fotos gibts keine, aber Spass gabs um so mehr


----------



## Ernster (18. September 2011)

Wer von euch macht sich am kommenden Wochenende auf den Weg nach Wolgast? 

http://www.team-radsport.de/termin-3-wolgaster-querfeldein


----------



## Cad2 (19. September 2011)

gestern und heute schöne wohld/doberan runde. ist eigentlich schon wieder gut fahrbar. nurnoch ein paar kleine matsch stellen. aber ab morgen solls ja wieder regnen


----------



## Lotte.2000 (20. September 2011)

Ernster schrieb:


> Wer von euch macht sich am kommenden Wochenende auf den Weg nach Wolgast?
> 
> http://www.team-radsport.de/termin-3-wolgaster-querfeldein



Ich werde die lange Anreise wohl auf mich nehmen. 

Es grüßt René


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## skinny63 (20. September 2011)

Lotte.2000 schrieb:


> Ich werde die lange Anreise wohl auf mich nehmen.



Ich nicht.... 

Wäre aber am Samstag für "tourige Schandtaten" im Raum Rostock zu haben....


----------



## halbrechts2 (20. September 2011)

skinny63 schrieb:


> Ich nicht....
> 
> Wäre aber am Samstag für "tourige Schandtaten" im Raum Rostock zu haben....


 

ich auch, aber erst früher Nachmittag, komm erst wieder aus SH vom runden Geburtstag

Sonntag weg nochmal Sonne, auf Malle mit Schmalreifen ein paar Tage fahren+baden


----------



## TigersClaw (21. September 2011)

*Touraufruf:
wir radeln Samstag 24.09. mal wieder Wohld - Kellerswald - Kühlung - Bastorf. Treffpunkt ist wie immer 10:00 Uhr Fischereihof. Es wird streckenmässig alles mitgenommen was Spass macht, dem entsprechend wird das Tempo eher locker sein. Also Leute, anmelden, marsch marsch *


----------



## skinny63 (21. September 2011)

TigersClaw schrieb:


> *Touraufruf:
> wir radeln Samstag 24.09. mal wieder Wohld - Kellerswald - Kühlung - Bastorf. Treffpunkt ist wie immer 10:00 Uhr Fischereihof. Es wird streckemässig alles mitgenommen was Spass macht, dem entsprechend wird das Tempo eher locker sein. Also Leute, anmelden, marsch marsch *



angemeldet


----------



## TigersClaw (21. September 2011)

skinny63 schrieb:


> angemeldet



Prima


----------



## MS1980 (21. September 2011)

ich kann nicht, muss aber Arbeiten wegen Inventur ... 

euch viel spaß und gutes Wetter ...


----------



## halbrechts2 (21. September 2011)

jo,wenn ich allein zurück kommen müsste aus SH.Schaun wir mal , wie die grosse Party endet.

Wenns irgendwie geht komm ich. Ich werd dann bei Steffen anrufen.

Roland


----------



## zarea (22. September 2011)

Hab Samstag keine Zeit. schade.


----------



## pseikow (22. September 2011)

MTB Video vom Wehlaberg Bike Marathon

[ame="http://vimeo.com/29374999"]Wehlaberg Bike Marathon 13.05.2011 on Vimeo[/ame]


----------



## Cad2 (22. September 2011)

bin samstag evtl auch dabei. entscheide ich morgen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## skinny63 (22. September 2011)

zarea schrieb:


> Hab Samstag keine Zeit. schade.



wird schon wieder klappen, der Sommer fängt ja gerade erst an....


----------



## TigersClaw (22. September 2011)

MS1980 schrieb:


>



Als kleine Ergänzung das foll crasse Action-Video dazu:


----------



## pseikow (22. September 2011)

Mother Fuqin´ Monster Creature aus der Hölle.


----------



## TigersClaw (22. September 2011)

Da wird nachm Verpuppen ein neuer Lemur draus


----------



## Cad2 (23. September 2011)

also 10uhr morgen bin ich nicht dabei. könnte aber ca 12uhr irgendwo dazustossen?! wo seid ihr da ca.?


----------



## skinny63 (23. September 2011)

Cad2 schrieb:


> also 10uhr morgen bin ich nicht dabei. könnte aber ca 12uhr irgendwo dazustossen?! wo seid ihr da ca.?



Grob geschätzt: Steffenshagen


----------



## Cad2 (24. September 2011)

bin vielleicht 10uhr parkentin, wenn nicht dann fahrt ohne mich.


----------



## Cad2 (25. September 2011)

war ne schöne tour gestern. ca 70km gute 1000hm und ne menge spass bei bestem wetter


----------



## Ernster (25. September 2011)

Cad2 schrieb:


> war ne schöne tour gestern. ca 70km gute 1000hm und ne menge spass bei bestem wetter



Moin 

ihr solltet mal eure Höhenmesser kalibrieren. Die Angaben glaubt ihr doch wohl selber nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MS1980 (25. September 2011)

wieso sollte das nicht stimmen, bei uns ist es ja nicht nur Flach, wir haben nur keine hohen Berge mit langen Anstiegen ...

hier in Hamburger Bergen ist es sehr hügelig mit max 155hm aber durch das ständige bergauf und ab kommt man auch auf die Höhenmeter ...bei entsprechender Länge ...

siehe hier ...http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Harburger_Berge


----------



## TigersClaw (25. September 2011)

Ernster schrieb:


> Moin
> 
> ihr solltet mal eure Höhenmesser kalibrieren. Die Angaben glaubt ihr doch wohl selber nicht.



Es waren sogar fast 1200hm. Und die Höhenmesser stimmen. Ein Schmalspurbiker der immer nur seine kleine Hausrunde bzw. kleine Rennstrecken fährt, versteht das natürlich nicht. Man kriegt, wenn man es drauf anlegt, die hm sogar unter 50km hin. Auch in den Güstrower Heidbergen, die Du ja kennst.


----------



## skinny63 (25. September 2011)

Ernster schrieb:


> Moin
> 
> ihr solltet mal eure Höhenmesser kalibrieren. Die Angaben glaubt ihr doch wohl selber nicht.



Kannst uns evtl. mal dabei helfen. Und anschließend die Tour gemeinsam abfahren. Sicher gehen die Garmins recht großzügig damit um, ein Polar hätte evtl. 100 hm weniger gehabt. 

Da es aber nur eine Tour war, ist es ja auch wurscht ...

Hauptsache, schön war es... und das trifft vollumpfänglich zu, auch für mich, trotz der fahrechnischen Vollpanne in der Kühlung.


----------



## TigersClaw (25. September 2011)

skinny63 schrieb:


> Hauptsache, schön war es... und das trifft vollumpfänglich zu, auch für mich



Stimmt, es war die beste Tour dieses Jahr in unserer Gegend. Schön wärs gewesen wenn die üblichen Verdächtigen anwesend gewesen wären, aber auch so wars genial. Wir hams ordentlich krachen lassen.



skinny63 schrieb:


> trotz der fahrechnischen Vollpanne in der Kühlung.



Da bist Du entschuldigt, der Graben war bei der letzten Tour vor den grossen Regenfällen noch nicht da


----------



## MS1980 (25. September 2011)

das ist doch diese fiese Kuhle mit den Wurzeln, wo es auch noch um die Kurve geht 

das Teil ist wirklich übel gewesen, da habe ich letztes mal auch geschoben ...


Achja, habt ihr für next WE schon ne Tour geplant, sind wieder daheim und hätte Lust ....


----------



## 5CH0K0MUFF1N (25. September 2011)

Wer oder was seit ihr?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TigersClaw (25. September 2011)

Jo ich werde am Sonntag dem 2.10. wohl in den Wohld.


----------



## MS1980 (25. September 2011)

5CH0K0MUFF1N schrieb:


> Wer oder was seit ihr?


 
ich und mein Geist ...

@Steffen:

würde dich denn begleiten, wenn's passt ...


----------



## Ernster (25. September 2011)

TigersClaw schrieb:


> . Ein Schmalspurbiker der immer nur seine kleine Hausrunde bzw. kleine Rennstrecken fährt, versteht das natürlich nicht.




du bist schon ein putziges Kerlchen. Da du ja anscheinend ein Mann der Großen Worte bist oder vielleicht auch nur an einem übersteigerten Ego leidest, lade ich dich hiermit zu einem der 2012 Harzer MTB Cup Läufe über die echte Männerdistanze (Lange Strecke) ein. Du darfst dir den Lauf sogar aussuchen und dann lassen wir deinen Worten Taten folgen. Mann gegen Mann und dann auf meiner kleinen Hausrunde u. Rennstrecke. Damit du dich nicht rausreden kannst, ich stelle dir sogar die Unterkunft frei zur Verfügung.


----------



## kludo (25. September 2011)

So ham heute unsere Hütters Wohld Erkundungstour hinter uns gebracht und viel Spaß gehabt. 

Direkt am Anfang sind wir vom Hauptweg (kenn den Namen leider nicht) nach links in den Wald abgebogen - der Weg war leider ziemlich schwer befahrbar, hat aber trotzdem Spaß gemacht. Sind zum Schluß wieder in Neuhof rausgekommen. Also nochmal in den Hütter Wohld.

Sind dann aufm Hauptweg geblieben und dann am Ende auf der Schwaaner Chausse gefahren. Etwas zu unspektakulär, also bei Ivendorf wird rein in den Wald. Und dann direkt links auf den Totenweg (oder war das nur der Bikeweg der da direkt kreuzt?). Dieser Teil war wahrscheinlich der beste am ganzen Tag!!!

Wie gesagt, hat zeimlich viel Spaß gemacht, aber nach den ca 45km war wir ziemlich platt. Wieviele hm es warn weiß  leider nicht.

Beim nächsten mal sind wir vielleicht bei euch dabei, werd mich wegen dem 02.10. melden!!! mich kribbelts unter den Nägeln!!


----------



## TigersClaw (25. September 2011)

Ernster schrieb:


> du bist schon ein putziges Kerlchen. Da du ja anscheinend ein Mann der Großen Worte bist oder vielleicht auch nur an einem übersteigerten Ego leidest, lade ich dich hiermit zu einem der 2012 Harzer MTB Cup Läufe über die echte Männerdistanze (Lange Strecke) ein. Du darfst dir den Lauf sogar aussuchen und dann lassen wir deinen Worten Taten folgen. Mann gegen Mann und dann auf meiner kleinen Hausrunde u. Rennstrecke. Damit du dich nicht rausreden kannst, ich stelle dir sogar die Unterkunft frei zur Verfügung.



Lassen wir das. Ich fahre nicht gegen Dich. Ich fahre weil es mir Spass macht, und nicht weil ich mich mit anderen messen muss. Punkt.


----------



## skinny63 (25. September 2011)

Ernster schrieb:


> du bist schon ein putziges Kerlchen. Da du ja anscheinend ein Mann der Großen Worte bist oder vielleicht auch nur an einem übersteigerten Ego leidest, lade ich dich hiermit zu einem der 2012 Harzer MTB Cup Läufe über die echte Männerdistanze (Lange Strecke) ein. Du darfst dir den Lauf sogar aussuchen und dann lassen wir deinen Worten Taten folgen. Mann gegen Mann und dann auf meiner kleinen Hausrunde u. Rennstrecke. Damit du dich nicht rausreden kannst, ich stelle dir sogar die Unterkunft frei zur Verfügung.



wow, schw...vergleich steht an.....
tobt euch in einem anderen fred aus....
hier ist nur der Tourenfaden steht sonst auch in der Überschrift, falls Testosteron das Lesen ganzer Texte verhindert.....


----------



## Ernster (25. September 2011)

TigersClaw schrieb:


> Es waren sogar fast 1200hm. Und die Höhenmesser stimmen. Ein Schmalspurbiker der immer nur seine kleine Hausrunde bzw. kleine Rennstrecken fährt, versteht das natürlich nicht. Man kriegt, wenn man es drauf anlegt, die hm sogar unter 50km hin. Auch in den Güstrower Heidbergen, die Du ja kennst.





TigersClaw schrieb:


> Lassen wir das. Ich fahre nicht gegen Dich. Ich fahre weil es mir Spass macht, und nicht weil ich mich mit anderen messen muss. Punkt.



Wer sagt den hier was von Rennen. Ich biete dir alternativ: 186km mit 4300hm. Da  nützt dir deine große Klappe rein gar nichts und dazu noch im Muschiebubu Tempo. Kein Rennen, jeder fährt sein Tempo und du mußt es nur in einem Stück und ohne Pause schaffen. Ich garantiere dir, dass du nicht ankommst. Aber mir war eigentlich klar, das du kneifst.


----------



## TigersClaw (25. September 2011)

Kai, lass einfach Deine schwachsinnigen Behauptungen. Macht euren eigenen Schwanzvergleich-Thread auf. Hier geht es wie bereits gesagt um Touren.

Und jetzt zurück zum Thema.


----------



## Vegeta2205 (25. September 2011)

wer fährt denn zum Wehlaberg Bike Marathon????


----------



## zarea (25. September 2011)

Ernster schrieb:


> [...] ich stelle dir sogar die Unterkunft frei zur Verfügung.





Ernster schrieb:


> [...] 186km mit 4300hm. [...]



@Tiger:
Nimm das an! Dehne das auf drei Tage und du hast ein prima Bikewochenende.  

Vergesst aber anschließend den Großen..  ..äh.. Höhenmetervergleich nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TigersClaw (25. September 2011)

So langsam fahren kann ich nicht, das ich für 186km drei Tage brauchen würde. Da müsste ich erst den Trackstand üben )


----------



## zarea (25. September 2011)

Dich kriegen wir auch nicht mehr groß.


----------



## TigersClaw (25. September 2011)

Stimmt


----------



## Ernster (25. September 2011)

TigersClaw schrieb:


> Kai, lass einfach Deine schwachsinnigen Behauptungen. Macht euren eigenen Schwanzvergleich-Thread auf. Hier geht es wie bereits gesagt um Touren.
> 
> Und jetzt zurück zum Thema.



Du hast mich doch einen Schmalspurbiker genannt der immer nur seine kleine Hausrunde bzw. kleine Rennstrecken fährt. Also mach du dich mal locker! du hast doch einfach nur komplexe weil du ne Muschie bist der keinen Druck in den Beinen entwickeln kann. 

Weißt du warum ich nie mit dir fahren würde? Na weil mir die Gefahr einfach zu groß wäre das ich bei deinem Tourentempo einschlafe und dann vom Rad falle. Das was du Touren nennst ist die gesteigerte Form von Oma und Opa am Wochenende auf dem Deich. Spiel dich hier mal nicht so auf wie der Godfather of MTB. 

Und tschüß, ich bin raus.  Zum Glück trifft man dich ja nicht bei Rennen, würdest eh nur im Weg stehen................


----------



## skinny63 (25. September 2011)

Ernster schrieb:


> Und tschüß, ich bin raus.  Zum Glück trifft man dich ja nicht bei Rennen, würdest eh nur im Weg stehen................



zu Letzt, doch noch gute Nachrichten


----------



## Vegeta2205 (25. September 2011)

so denke nun ist alles gesagt... Und der Ton paßt auch NICHT wirklich...

wir fahren doch alle gerne Rad...


----------



## TigersClaw (25. September 2011)

Also nochmal zur Erinnerung für alle, die nächste Tour startet am 2.10., wir fahren mit breiten Reifen auf schmalen Pfaden. Schmalspur-Schwucken werden gnadenlos plattgewalzt )


----------



## skinny63 (25. September 2011)

skinny63 schrieb:


> .....helfen. Und anschließend die Tour gemeinsam abfahren.


Ich möchte die Einladung doch lieber widerrufen. Wenn ich heute Abend so mitlese, glaube ich kaum, dass dabei der übliche Spass aufkommt. 
Eher wird es wohl ernster....


----------



## TigersClaw (25. September 2011)

5CH0K0MUFF1N schrieb:


> Wer oder was seit ihr?



Wer oder was bist Du? 



MS1980 schrieb:


> würde dich denn begleiten, wenn's passt ...



Gerne doch. Solange Du keine Schmalspurreifen auf Dein Ghost baust 



kludo schrieb:


> Beim nächsten mal sind wir vielleicht bei euch dabei, werd mich wegen dem 02.10. melden!!! mich kribbelts unter den Nägeln!!



Ihr seit herzlich eingeladen. Es gibt diverse Ausstiegsmöglichkeiten wenns nicht mehr geht. Wir lassen auch niemanden zurück, sondern sehen zu das die Gruppe zusammen bleibt. Bei uns geht es nämlich um den gemeinsamen Spass, und nicht darum sich zu beweisen wer den Längsten hat


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MS1980 (25. September 2011)

ja super, denn bin ich wieder dabei ...

mit meinen 2,1er Breitreifen ...


----------



## TigersClaw (25. September 2011)

Ich hätte noch ein Paar 2.4er Mountain-Kings


----------



## MS1980 (26. September 2011)

is mir zu schwer ... vielleicht kommen noch 2,25er ran ...


----------



## pseikow (26. September 2011)

Vegeta2205 schrieb:


> wer fährt denn zum Wehlaberg Bike Marathon????



Ich. =)

@ Ernster: Diese Einladung zum Race ist wirklich super cool. Ich würde mich geehrt fühlen, wenn ich sowas bekomme. :} (Natürlich ganz unabhängig von meiner Race-Sucht.)

Ansonsten hört mal auf euch zu dissen, ihr Kinder. Hm?


----------



## stubenhocker (26. September 2011)

TigersClaw schrieb:


> Wir lassen auch niemanden zurück, sondern sehen zu das die Gruppe zusammen bleibt. Bei uns geht es nämlich um den gemeinsamen Spass, und nicht darum sich zu beweisen wer den Längsten hat


 
Sehr löblich! Wir haben schließlich auch lange auf Dich gewartet, als Du mit uns um den Neumühler See gefahren bist  (das war übrigens auch eine Tour und kein Rennen).
Alex


----------



## TigersClaw (26. September 2011)

stubenhocker schrieb:


> Sehr löblich! Wir haben schließlich auch lange auf Dich gewartet, als Du mit uns um den Neumühler See gefahren bist  (das war übrigens auch eine Tour und kein Rennen).
> Alex



Falsch Alex, es hat niemand gewartet, aber ich habe das auch nicht erwartet. Ich war zum ersten Mal am Neumühler See und kannte die Strecke natürlich noch nicht.

Du bist aber herzlich eingeladen, mit mir auf meiner Hausstrecke einen Nightride zu fahren, und dann schauen wir mal ob Du dort auch warten musst 

.... [edith meint:] hier stand unsinn [/edith] mfg ZeFlo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

